# AJ Lee needs to take a LONG break from the Divas Title



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive said it before. Aj lee being vinces favorite has used it
as a leveraging tool to get her way. She clearly has zer0 interest in seeing other divas get over but her.
And i dont care what shes said in interviews. Because her actions have spoke more loudly.

With vinces favoritism towards her is a pretty good power play for her to make. That and..
Along with booking aj lee had her hand in the drop of paiges popularity. You would
have to be blind not to see that. And since paige has received an un-deserved backlash from fans for it.
Thanks aj. And if it wasnt paige it would be someone else aj lee would be doing-this-to.

Im crossing my fingers that paige being put on total divas is the wwe hitting the refresh button on paige.
And we see her eventually getting her footing back with the fans again. 
Paige can make a come back.

Its happened before with others. So why would paige be any different??


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I like AJ and I agree with you.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Personally I don't care if AJ keeps the title for a few years.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

I was just saying last night that shes becoming the Cena of the Divas. The masses will soon turn.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't mind seeing Nikki feud with AJ. You could throw Steph in there to spice it up a little.

Must be so weird being in her position. Her husband is an ex employee of the company she works for who left on bad terms.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know how anybody else feels, but am I the only one who gets the impression that she's so disinterested in everything & anything she does nowadays in terms of the product? If I'm honest, I can't entirely blame her. The Divas division is an absolute mess and has been since the early-mid 00's. Nevertheless, she just has that facial expression that reads: "I'd much rather be anywhere else other than here." 

It must be hard for her to balance her personal & professional lifestyles. She's married to a guy who is a former employee and who is seemingly blacklisted (at least for the time being) from the product, yet she finds herself having to attend TV & PPV tapings. I'm aware that her house show schedule has been massively reduced in recent times, but that's beyond the point. The lack of legitimate challengers for the Divas Title isn't AJ's fault, but an issue that's been growing for years. Although she's been involved in the Divas title scene for a long period of time now, aside from Paige, there isn't really anybody else who I could see carrying the division, especially at this moment in time.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

A. Edwards said:


> I don't know how anybody else feels, but am I the only one who gets the impression that she's so disinterested in everything & anything she does nowadays in terms of the product? If I'm honest, I can't entirely blame her. The Divas division is an absolute mess and has been since the early-mid 00's. Nevertheless, she just has that facial expression that reads: "I'd much rather be anywhere else other than here."
> 
> It must be hard for her to balance her personal & professional lifestyles. She's married to a guy who is a former employee and who is seemingly blacklisted (at least for the time being) from the product, yet she finds herself having to attend TV & PPV tapings. I'm aware that her house show schedule has been massively reduced in recent times, but that's beyond the point. The lack of legitimate challengers for the Divas Title isn't AJ's fault, but an issue that's been growing for years. Although she's been involved in the Divas title scene for a long period of time now, aside from Paige, there isn't really anybody else who I could see carrying the division, especially at this moment in time.


Alicia Fox practically carried the division during AJ's absence and likely would have done a better job with it if her character was given the title and if there was a direction for her.

Naomi could carry the role of top face but her moves are more flashy so she needs a technical wrestling heel to work with to counter her moveset in the ring (which is how it should always be - faces are flashy, heels are more grounded in the ring).


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The title needs to be given to another Diva. The problem? All of the talented Divas are associated with "Total Divas".

I wish they revisit Nikki v. AJ. They have such an opposing dynamic; and, their match (with Paige) was good.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> *We never saw Trish Stratus this involved with the Women's championship*, and Lita has mentioned several times that she didn't have so many reigns because the company felt she was popular enough without the it.



Trish Stratus was in the Women's title picture either as champion or challenger feuding with the champ from November 2001 until September 2003, with the only break being Gail Kim's 1 month title reign in between. And again was in the Women's title picture either as champion or as a challenger feuding with the champion from June 2004 until her retirement in September 2006, again the only break she had from the title scene was her 1 month feud with Melina in June/July 2006.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It really doesn't matter to me who the divas champion is. The issue here is the fact that the divas are only going to get so much TV time each week, and the Divas champ is going to be one of the divas getting that time, and Vince wants AJ on TV as she is one of the most over divas on his wrestling shows. Therefore she either needs to be the champ or chasing the title.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Forgetting that fact that she is one of the few Divas who isn't on Total Divas and the only RELEVANT Diva not on Total Divas. Take the title off her she'll literally have nothing to do.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I just can't get into her as a champion, or even a threat to be honest. She's absolutely dwarfed by Paige, who really isn't that big at all. When slim divas make you look like Gillberg, there's a bit of a struggle for you to be a believable champion.

She's also not good.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me any. She has a strong fanbase, and wrestling is a business first and foremost. It'd be illogical for Vince to lower her status in the divas division. She has many pieces of merchandise, and just wrestled in the PPV yesterday in a brand new long sleeve shit. Obvious, because the cold weather is arriving for most, so now they give her a long sleeve shirt, because they know people will buy it. That's the point. They throw another diva in the back like Emma or Layla out there in a brand new long sleeve shirt, would it sell as much as it would if people saw AJ or Nikki or someone like that wearing it? Doubtful.

That's my point. It's just business. Vince wants to make money and it should be obvious he does with her. There is only so much you can do in that division and someone like Emma or Layla for example are not going to suddenly start selling as much merch as AJ or the Bellas for exmaple. Point is, it would make no sense for Vince to lower her status in that division.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

gl83 said:


> Trish Stratus was in the Women's title picture either as champion or challenger feuding with the champ from November 2001 until September 2003, with the only break being Gail Kim's 1 month title reign in between. And again was in the Women's title picture either as champion or as a challenger feuding with the champion from June 2004 until her retirement in September 2006, again the only break she had from the title scene was her 1 month feud with Melina in June/July 2006.


There were a lot more gaps than that. 2003 and 2004 had many PPVs where she wasn't champ or challenger. Maybe it doesn't seem as big of a deal as the current AJ sitch because she was having great feuds/matches with a variety of different opponents and was consistently entertaining whether she was heel or face. And she didn't always come out on top. With AJ's 3 title reigns so far I can count her great matches/feuds on one hand, so it's definitely time to give someone else the ball.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

its either be in Divas Title Picture or go back to being involved with the men like 2012/2013 

Unless Stephanie agrees to work with her on long term feud.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There were a lot more gaps than that. 2003 and 2004 had many PPVs where she wasn't champ or challenger. Maybe it doesn't seem as big of a deal as the current AJ sitch because she was having great feuds/matches with a variety of different opponents and was consistently entertaining whether she was heel or face. And she didn't always come out on top. With AJ's 3 title reigns so far I can count her great matches/feuds on one hand, so it's definitely time to give someone else the ball.



2003-04 had those brand-exclusive PPVs, hence why Trish didn't show up to some of them since she was on the Raw brand.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

gl83 said:


> 2003-04 had those brand-exclusive PPVs, hence why Trish didn't show up to some of them since she was on the Raw brand.


I'm talking specifically about the end of 2003-mid 2004 (Molly/Lita, Molly/ivory, Victoria/Molly, Victoria/Lita etc) . The fact is she wasn't in every single womens title match on PPV when she was around. AJ has been in every one since May of last year (excluding the 3 months she was on sabbatical. 

Off topic anyway, but if I over-exaggerated about the Trish thing then the point has been made.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm talking specifically about the end of 2003-mid 2004 (Molly/Lita, Molly/ivory, Victoria/Molly, Victoria/Lita etc) . The fact is she wasn't in every single womens title match on PPV when she was around. AJ has been in every one since May of last year (excluding the 3 months she was on sabbatical.
> 
> Off topic anyway, but if I over-exaggerated about the Trish thing then the point has been made.



My post already covered that. From her initial title win in November 2001 until Lita's return in September 2003, Trish was pretty much constantly in the title picture. I mean look at the list of title reigns during that time period; you had Trish to Jazz back to Trish to Molly back to Trish to Victoria back to Trish again.


Much like Trish was a constant in the Women's title picture, WWE is doing the same with AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Trish was always in the Women's title picture, so that's bullshit. AJ is the new Trish in the sense of being the face of the Divas division and far above everyone else. There's no reason for her to step down because no one else is deserving. Sasha and Charlotte are the only two girls with the potential to draw interest into the Divas once again, and they won't be called up for awhile. When AJ stepped away for 3 months, the division crashed and burned. They have no one that's credible or entertaining enough to be on top. Alicia was their best bet when she got red hot, but they ruined it by feeding her to a boring Paige who wasn't getting over. Since every Diva has been squashed by either AJ or Paige this year, it would be stupid for ANY of them to beat her for the title. The NXT girls are the future with Sasha and Charlotte at the helm. This main roster is a lost cause.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Not gonna happen, Vince has made it clear he wants AJ as the face of Divas division and that's how it will stay. The only break needed is from this pitiful feud with Paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Trish was always in the Women's title picture, so that's bullshit. AJ is the new Trish in the sense of being the face of the Divas division and far above everyone else. There's no reason for her to step down because no one else is deserving. Sasha and Charlotte are the only two girls with the potential to draw interest into the Divas once again, and they won't be called up for awhile. When AJ stepped away for 3 months, the division crashed and burned. They have no one that's credible or entertaining enough to be on top. Alicia was their best bet when she got red hot, but they ruined it by feeding her to a boring Paige who wasn't getting over. Since every Diva has been squashed by either AJ or Paige this year, it would be stupid for ANY of them to beat her for the title. The NXT girls are the future with Sasha and Charlotte at the helm. This main roster is a lost cause.*


Typical Russo post. Applause.opcorn


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AT this point I wouldn't mind a Bella or even Alicia holding the title. AJ's last two reigns have been more boring and pointless than Paige's first reign. Not saying its her fault. Its neither Paige nor AJ's fault for what they have been given but its time for something else. There is only so much people will tke of AJ doing two moves and winning with the black widow. Expand her move set or put her in a promo war with less wrestling outside of the title with Lana or someone else.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The whole divas division needs a long break.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

She sells merch off a few minutes on RAW and a PPV match, I say let her get on with it. It's not like WWE would ever bother finding someone who could be interesting in the divas division and actually letting them do it on TV so whatever works right now is fine.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Trish was always in the Women's title picture, so that's bullshit. AJ is the new Trish in the sense of being the face of the Divas division and far above everyone else. There's no reason for her to step down because no one else is deserving. Sasha and Charlotte are the only two girls with the potential to draw interest into the Divas once again, and they won't be called up for awhile. When AJ stepped away for 3 months, the division crashed and burned. They have no one that's credible or entertaining enough to be on top. Alicia was their best bet when she got red hot, but they ruined it by feeding her to a boring Paige who wasn't getting over. Since every Diva has been squashed by either AJ or Paige this year, it would be stupid for ANY of them to beat her for the title. The NXT girls are the future with Sasha and Charlotte at the helm. This main roster is a lost cause.*


*cough*mark*cough*

also Charlotte is terrible and only has a job because of her daddy and Sasha is only relevant because shes Snoop Doggs cousin (she kinda looks like him too)


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

There's only room for 1 diva storyline on RAW and since AJ is by far the most talented diva, she just can't be dropped from TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> AT this point I wouldn't mind a Bella or even Alicia holding the title. AJ's last two reigns have been more boring and pointless than Paige's first reign. Not saying its her fault. Its neither Paige nor AJ's fault for what they have been given but its time for something else. There is only so much people will tke of AJ doing two moves and winning with the black widow. Expand her move set or put her in a promo war with less wrestling outside of the title with Lana or someone else.


*
Paige marks have the balls to bitch about movesets when she did the same terrible whiffed elbow spot twice in a row. No surprise here.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

She's the best all-around diva. She should be and is the focus of the divas division.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Paige marks have the balls to bitch about movesets when she did the same terrible whiffed elbow spot twice in a row. No surprise here.*


She still showed more offense and move sets than the hurricane ddt and black widow. AJ needs an actual finisher if shes going to be champ. You cannot be a credible champion with only a submission and no finisher. Even Nikki bella has a finisher. Height puts AJ at a disadvantage so she cant lift anyone to do a finisher but she needs to find something else.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

skyman101 said:


> There's only room for 1 diva storyline on RAW and since *AJ is by far the most talented diva*, she just can't be dropped from TV.


No.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She still showed more offense and move sets than the hurricane ddt and black widow. AJ needs an actual finisher if shes going to be champ. You cannot be a credible champion with only a submission and no finisher. Even Nikki bella has a finisher. Height puts AJ at a disadvantage so she cant lift anyone to do a finisher but she needs to find something else.


*
Because Flair didn't win 15 titles with the figure four. She has another finisher called the Shining Wizard. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it doesn't count. You say I nitpick, but you're the main one finding petty reasons to bash AJ.


Spinning heel kick
Lou Thesz Press
Flying Clothesline
Tornado DDT
Shining Wizard
Black Widow

Oh look, 4 more than 2 moves. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> No.


Besides that hasn't there been three divas storylines the past month in a half if you count the TD stuff. If not then 2 storylines. Which again is more than one.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Because Flair didn't win 15 titles with the figure four. She has another finisher called the Shining Wizard. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it doesn't count. You say I nitpick, but you're the main one finding petty reasons to bash AJ.
> 
> 
> ...


None of those are credible finishers, besides the black widow. Not a knock on AJ I guarantee shes capable of doing something more. It baffles me that after all this time AJ held the title, they still haven't given her a credible finisher yet. Give her something.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> She still showed more offense and move sets than the hurricane ddt and black widow. AJ needs an actual finisher if shes going to be champ. You cannot be a credible champion with only a submission and no finisher. Even Nikki bella has a finisher. Height puts AJ at a disadvantage so she cant lift anyone to do a finisher but she needs to find something else.


Shining Wizard, you know the move she used to pin Paige at Battleground? How's that for credible?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

AJ Lee is the best diva on the roster. You're gonna have to DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

I dont get the appeal for Sasha or Charlotte...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Shining Wizard, you know the move she used to pin Paige at Battleground? How's that for credible.


Not for a finisher. Theres a reason she doesn't use it much. Its not as believable as her black widow. She needs something stronger.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Dilan Omer said:


> I dont get the appeal for Sasha or Charlotte...


Check out some recent promos of Sasha, girl's got charisma


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> None of those are credible finishers, besides the black widow. Not a knock on AJ I guarantee shes capable of doing something more. It baffles me that after all this time AJ held the title, they still haven't given her a credible finisher yet. Give her something.


*Did you not defend Paige while botching the Paige Turner every week, which in no way is a credible finisher? And how is The Shining Wizard NOT credible when it was used by Hurricane 10 years before AJ was even employed? 










So male wrestlers can put away male wrestlers with this move, but all of a sudden it isn't believable for girls to lose to it? :what?*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Not for a finisher. Theres a reason she doesn't use it much. Its not as believable as her black widow. She needs something stronger.


It IS a finisher, it's her original finisher from NXT, it's even in 2k14. And she uses it a lot, she beat Fox by it a week ago.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe Aj should hit the gym so she can actually lift someone. She looks like a monkey on speed out there running around.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Did you not defend Paige while botching the Paige Turner every week, which in no way is a credible finisher? And how is The Shining Wizard NOT credible when it was used by Hurricane 10 years before AJ was even employed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurricane was a jobber putting away other jobbers. He never would have been believable putting away the rock or Austin with that. Come on now. As for the Paige turner it can be made to look real but I would say its equal to Ajs wizard. A good move to do before a finisher but not the actual finishing product. The rampaige is a great finisher. Paige turner should be used before the pto.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Did you not defend Paige while botching the Paige Turner every week, which in no way is a credible finisher? And how is The Shining Wizard NOT credible when it was used by Hurricane 10 years before AJ was even employed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurricane's shining wizard was actually a shining wizard, though. Aj just rag dolls her body off your head.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


>


*
I'd love to see her bring this back.*



islesfan13 said:


> Hurricane was a jobber putting away other jobbers. He never would have been believable putting away the rock or Austin with that. Come on now. As for the Paige turner it can be made to look real but I would say its equal to Ajs wizard. A good move to do before a finisher but not the actual finishing product. The rampaige is a great finisher. Paige turner should be used before the pto.


*Well news flash: Diva jobbers are far lower on the totem pole than male jobbers. Paige is the only Diva above the jobbers, and she's still below AJ, so it makes sense for her to lose to it.

The hierarchy goes like this:

AJ
____


Paige
_____
The Bellas
__________





Everyone else

She has no equal in kayfabe nor reality.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> I'd love to see her bring this back.*


Me too. She should win more matches with the Shining Wizard or the Shiranui. I love submission finishers, but she can't win almost every match with it. Just for unpredictability and booking purposes.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> *Hurricane was a jobber putting away other jobbers. He never would have been believable putting away the rock or Austin with that.* Come on now. As for the Paige turner it can be made to look real but I would say its equal to Ajs wizard. A good move to do before a finisher but not the actual finishing product. The rampaige is a great finisher. Paige turner should be used before the pto.


AJ used it to put away Paige, so is Paige a jobber?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> AJ used it to put away Paige, so is Paige a jobber?


No hence why Aj needs a better finisher fpalm.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> No hence why Aj needs a better finisher .


Nah it's the perfect jobber buster like you said, her opponents fit that bill.:dance


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Jesus some Diva marks here..

I want to see Nikki Bella as the champ since they promote her as the face of the Divas division compared to Aj Lee..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> No hence why Aj needs a better finisher fpalm.


Nothing wrong with the Shining Wizard.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the black widow as a finisher but realistically you should be able to basically peel Aj's 38 pound frame off you and chuck her into the 300 section.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Nah it's the perfect jobber buster like you said, her opponents fit that bill.:dance


AJ lost to a jobber clean twice then :dance:dance:dance:dance :lmao:dance3


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> I like the black widow as a finisher but realistically you should be able to basically peel Aj's 38 pound frame off you and chuck her into the 300 section.


I never understand why don't just fall on their back after the black widow.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> I like the black widow as a finisher but realistically you should be able to basically peel Aj's 38 pound frame off you and chuck her into the 300 section.


And realistically Undertaker isn't a mortician turned biker turned dead man.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Nothing wrong with the Shining Wizard.


It's an absolutely terrible looking "shining wizard" though, it's like you watched a drunk homeless guy do it after bar close.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> It's an absolutely terrible looking "shining wizard" though, it's like you watched a drunk homeless guy do it after bar close.


I think it looks fine just not as a finisher.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ lost to a jobber clean twice then :dance:dance:dance:dance :lmao:dance3


*
Yep, Eva Marie beat her twice. It's a regular occurrence because Divas booking is awful, BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> And realistically Undertaker isn't a dead mortician.


You're missing the point.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Both AJ and Paige are amazing wrestlers, and I see nothing wrong with either of there finishers honestly. The Black Widow is perfect for someone of smaller stature like AJ, it's finesse and agility over brute power for her.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ lost to a jobber clean twice then


Didn't Eva Marie beat her as well? I think Cameron too, that's just how WWE operates these days.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> It's an absolutely terrible looking "shining wizard" though, it's like you watched a drunk homeless guy do it after bar close.


You could argue that, but it doesn't really change anything. Christian has an awful spear, but the spear's always been a legit move.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Yep, Eva Marie beat her twice. It's a regular occurrence because Divas booking is awful, BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio*


In all fairness Evas wins were not clean by any means. That was some awful booking to. Agreed for once.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

The shining wizard done by AJ looks ugly as fuck.. Probaly why some think she should change it.. Heck I did not even recognize it as the shining wizard when she uses it..


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I have no problems with AJ. She put over Paige cleanly at Summerslam and last night Paige lost in a fluky manner when Alicia basically threw her back in for slaughter. The problem is: nobody cares about any of the other divas besides the four that are being promoted. You're only as good as your opponent and AJ doesn't have anybody left to face -- besides Paige.

I also believe that within six months, the crowd will turn on her. Once more and more information about Punk's post-WWE future come out, she will be the recipient of the backlash and probably leave the company within a year.

The only thing left for AJ to do is the obvious: Wrestlemania feud with Steph for the Divas Championship.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> You could argue that, but it doesn't really change anything. Christian has an awful spear, but the spear's always been a legit move.


A legit move, yes. A legit finisher? I don't think so. I just find Aj's attacks other than the Black Widow look terribly sloppy.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

Hopefully this will be the end of the AJ/Paige fued, and AJ will go on to fued with someone like Nikki Bella or Stephanie McMahon, and Paige and Alicia Fox will fued. Also, even though they are on Total Divas, I don't see why AJ can't fued with someone like Natalya or Eva Marie.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Instead of forcing Nikki in the match at NoC, they should have saved the "title shot" for a proper feud with AJ after this Family drama was over. Paige/Brie would have been intriguing as well.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

A. Edwards said:


> I don't know how anybody else feels, but am I the only one who gets the impression that she's so disinterested in everything & anything she does nowadays in terms of the product? If I'm honest, I can't entirely blame her. The Divas division is an absolute mess and has been since the early-mid 00's. Nevertheless, she just has that facial expression that reads: "I'd much rather be anywhere else other than here."
> 
> It must be hard for her to balance her personal & professional lifestyles. She's married to a guy who is a former employee and who is seemingly blacklisted (at least for the time being) from the product, yet she finds herself having to attend TV & PPV tapings. I'm aware that her house show schedule has been massively reduced in recent times, but that's beyond the point. The lack of legitimate challengers for the Divas Title isn't AJ's fault, but an issue that's been growing for years. Although she's been involved in the Divas title scene for a long period of time now, aside from Paige, there isn't really anybody else who I could see carrying the division, especially at this moment in time.


1. Her disinterested look is part of her character. Always has been. They are actors.
2. CM Punk isn't blacklisted, he quit.
3. "... yet she finds herself having to attend TV & PPV tapings." - Yeah, she must be baffled that she's an employee, and also the champion and has to go to work. Wow.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Oakue said:


> She has many pieces of merchandise, and just wrestled in the PPV yesterday in a brand new long sleeve shit. Obvious, because the cold weather is arriving for most, so now they give her a long sleeve shirt, because they know people will buy it.


wtf? Her long sleeve shirt was mostly holes. I don't think the George Wilkes' of WWE are marketing that new shirt as a way to keep warm during the winter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Instead of forcing Nikki in the match at NoC, they should have saved the "title shot" for a proper feud with AJ after this Family drama was over. Paige/Brie would have been intriguing as well.


*What they SHOULD do right now is Paige/Alica and AJ/Steph. This keeps all the girls busy until Survivor Series. Plus we have fresh feuds, and the long awaited AJ and Stephanie confrontation to keep people entertained.*


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I never understand why don't just fall on their back after the black widow.


Because wrestling isn't real?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

RabbitHole said:


> Because wrestling isn't real?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *What they SHOULD do right now is Paige/Alica and AJ/Steph. This keeps all the girls busy until Survivor Series. Plus we have fresh feuds, and the long awaited AJ and Stephanie confrontation to keep people entertained.*


I think it's too soon for AJ/Steph, I'd rather they wait for RTWM to kick that off, maybe plant some seeds through a 3rd party early.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> I think it's too soon for AJ/Steph, I'd rather they wait for RTWM to kick that off, maybe plant some seeds through a 3rd party early.


*
But no one on the roster is credible. This Paige feud got stale 3 months ago, and there's no one else for AJ to fight, so we're either stuck with Paige, or we shoehorn Emma into a title feud which she has no chance in hell of winning.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *What they SHOULD do right now is Paige/Alica and AJ/Steph. This keeps all the girls busy until Survivor Series. Plus we have fresh feuds, and the long awaited AJ and Stephanie confrontation to keep people entertained.*


There is more of a chance of Emma winning the title today(lol) then AJ/steph starting already.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *What they SHOULD do right now is Paige/Alica and AJ/Steph. This keeps all the girls busy until Survivor Series. Plus we have fresh feuds, and the long awaited AJ and Stephanie confrontation to keep people entertained.*


GL with that. Steph gets in the ring with the top stars of the division :>.

I'll be very surprised if Stephanie gets in the ring with AJ. Right now the company push as it concerns the Divas is all Bellas all the time, and having Steph get in the ring with AJ would overshadow that.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

AJ doesnt have a credible opponent who could topple her in merchandise sales or crowd reactions. I never watched NXT, but I thought Paige could be a replacement with all the hype she was getting in this forum cause its never healthy for one single Diva to rule the division with no proper opponent. But Paige was another typical WWE Diva and I dont find anything interesting in her on the level of AJ, I thought they were going with some direction with Alicia, but it was just for some weeks.

So, just expect one of those hped NXT girls show up and match AJ, obviously would be possible with some better WWE booking. In the mean time let AJ feud with Nikki, the 2nd best character in divison right know and later with Stephanie to finally get back the divas division to forefront and save it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> But no one on the roster is credible. This Paige feud got stale 3 months ago, and there's no one else for AJ to fight, so we're either stuck with Paige, or we shoehorn Emma into a title feud which she has no chance in hell of winning.*


We will see what happens on raw today(hopefully). My bet is one more match with fox in it as a triple threat. I think at that point Fox may re join Paige and screw over AJ.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> There is more of a chance of Emma winning the title today(lol) then AJ/steph starting already.


Agreed. And the main reason I think its going to be Emma on up to Rumble, is I don't think AJ would be willing to drop the title to Nikki. But feud with Emma and put her over? Absolutely.

But she wouldn't go over Emma in any title match. That would be saved for Nikki. Nikki doesn't do AJ's sloppy seconds.


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

I got sick of her pretty fast. Her promo style sucks and her delivery is always the same. Her wrestling is okay but nothing special.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> AJ doesnt have a credible opponent who could topple her in merchandise sales or crowd reactions. I never watched NXT, but I thought Paige could be a replacement with all the hype she was getting in this forum cause its never healthy for one single Diva to rule the division with no proper opponent. But Paige was another typical WWE Diva and I dont find anything interesting in her on the level of AJ, I thought they were going with some direction with Alicia, but it was just for some weeks.
> 
> So, just expect one of those hped NXT girls show up and match AJ, obviously would be possible with some better WWE booking. In the mean time let AJ feud with Nikki, the 2nd best character in divison right know and later with Stephanie to finally get back the divas division to forefront and save it


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCsSOL3MZ9E#t=3m25s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euyPVbHE2Mc#t=6m18s
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x282vh8_sasha-banks-becky-lynch-backstage-segment_sport

*This is the future of the Divas division. Bank on it.*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Brie Bella is more over than her, And the WWE Universe is stupid to turn on her for Eva Marie being a groupie.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Well Paige has failed with the belt and they don't have many other options so what do you expect them to do. Until the rule about no TD having the belt is confirmed and then over rulled this is what it will be.

There are plenty of people who could offer more with the belt but I'm thinking they are waiting on Tamina to get healthy. It was obvious we were looking at Tamina and Naomi being the next 2 champs before their injuries.

The only thing worth going for in that division is the BFF story line. Thats it. If I have to endure more Paige vs AJ BS I rather the belt be removed from existence. Its THE worst the division has been booked in a LONG time and they actually have one of the better rosters in a while.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Did you not defend Paige while botching the Paige Turner every week, which in no way is a credible finisher? And how is The Shining Wizard NOT credible when it was used by Hurricane 10 years before AJ was even employed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge difference between AJs and Hurricanes, at least he actually looks like he kicks the back of the head AJ just throws her knee in their face.

The problem with Paige Turner is it can look devastating





But it never seems to look good on AJ, I don't know if it's her size or refusal to sell it though but I also think its the weakest of Paige's 4 finishers (Paige Turner, PTO, Rampaige, Cloverleaf modification) which I find credible for a wrestler having a a lot ways to finish an opponent where as lately AJ seems to rely on Black Widow only with an odd Shining Wizard she does need to bring an impact finisher in my opinion. (see below) 



AbareKiller said:


> It IS a finisher, it's her original finisher from NXT, it's even in 2k14. And she uses it a lot, she beat Fox by it a week ago.


IIRC her NxT finisher was Sliced Bread which is actually more credible then her version of a Shining Wizard in my opinion. 







RCSheppy said:


> I like the black widow as a finisher but realistically you should be able to basically peel Aj's 38 pound frame off you and chuck her into the 300 section.


See this what i don't understand about AJ's last 2 wins over Paige we've seen Paige 3 times break/counter the Black Widow in 3 different ways yet the last 2 she taps as soon as its locked in, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Huge difference between AJs and Hurricanes, at least he actually looks like he kicks the back of the head AJ just throws her knee in their face.
> 
> The problem with Paige Turner is it can look devastating
> 
> ...


I think they were and are going for that Paige was too dazed to avoid the black widow and get out of it. They should have had Paige just get counted out, rather than thrown in by fox. But its obvious they want to include Alicia in this feud now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Huge difference between AJs and Hurricanes, at least he actually looks like he kicks the back of the head AJ just throws her knee in their face.


*
A small person running full speed at you with their knee? Where have I seen this before?*












tommo010 said:


> The problem with Paige Turner is it can look devastating
> 
> 
> But it never seems to look good on AJ, I don't know if it's her size or refusal to sell it though but I also think its the weakest of Paige's 4 finishers (Paige Turner, PTO, Rampaige, Cloverleaf modification) which I find credible for a wrestler having a a lot ways to finish an opponent where as lately AJ seems to rely on Black Widow only with an odd Shining Wizard she does need to bring an impact finisher in my opinion. (see below)


*
Oh come on now. The last thing you should accuse AJ of is refusing to sell something. AJ is not the only one she's botched the Paige Turner on. It's NEVER looked good on the main roster and I've posted countless examples in the Paige thread. We don't need to recycle 5 month old arguments, so lets just agree that the move is inadequate, as evidenced by being dropped altogether, and appreciate the fact that she's using the Rampaige.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> A small person running full speed at you with their knee? Where have I seen this before?*
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair I think Bryans finisher is awful and unbelievable too.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Their only female star, and one of the few not on Total Divas now, and you want who to be champion? Layla? Emma?
Some of you people would put a promotion out of business in months if you ran them.



islesfan13 said:


> To be fair I think Bryans finisher is awful and unbelievable too.


Yeah, who has ever heard of someone hitting you in the face really hard with their knee hurting? Totally unbelievable! They should have a regular back bump instead.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> Well Paige has failed with the belt


She was added to TD, therefore she in no way failed with the belt. You don't get promoted if you flop and she's gone from being a green rookie to being one of the best female workers they have. It'll be nice to see her move her way up the ladder to the top of the Division.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> A small person running full speed at you with their knee? Where have I seen this before?*
> 
> 
> ...


Look I don't wanna go over all that shit either but there is proof out there that Paige Turner looked good hence the link, there is also a match Vs your girl Sasha that it looked good but for some reason its not working anymore and majority has been on AJ.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

tailhook said:


> She was added to TD, therefore she in no way failed with the belt. You don't get promoted if you flop and she's gone from being a green rookie to being one of the best female workers they have. *It'll be nice to see her move her way up the ladder to the top of the Division.*


*
*
Dude, she has already been Divas champion twice, and been on all the PPVs in the feud for it. That's the top of the Division. There is nowhere higher to go for the Divas, they have an extremely low ceiling put on them by WWE.
There's no ladder.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> To be fair I think Bryans finisher is awful and unbelievable too.


*Then that's fair and you don't look biased. I disagree, but I'll take it.*


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCsSOL3MZ9E#t=3m25s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euyPVbHE2Mc#t=6m18s
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x282vh8_sasha-banks-becky-lynch-backstage-segment_sport
> 
> *This is the future of the Divas division. Bank on it.*


Sasha looks promising, mic skills look good. I dont watch NXT and I am not keeping any hopes especially after what Paige turned out to be. Just want an equal opponent like a Lita to Trish, well even AJ is not her usual in recent months, maybe she's going through the motions with such bad booking or has got her eyes over her head knowing that she is the only total package. I would like to believe the former


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So what does wwe do for svs? Paige is advertised along with Aj and the Bellas. If they did end the feud that would be three divas matches on the card. That's seems unlikely and too much for a ppv. I think this becomes a triple threat at svs, anyone else have predictions.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the divas division should just go entirely on hiatus for some time. Six months to a year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> So what does wwe do for svs? Paige is advertised along with Aj and the Bellas. If they did end the feud that would be three divas matches on the card. That's seems unlikely and too much for a ppv. I think this becomes a triple threat at svs, anyone else have predictions.


It is either a AJ/Paige/Fox triple threat and another Bella match

or

Its AJ vs a random NON TD contender (probably Layla) and a 5 on 5 Survivor Series match to promote the next season of TD (now that there will be 10 divas)

One other thought I had was the Bella stuff somehow leading to Nikki trying to make Brie help her (or outright) win the title for Nikki. Which then leaves Paige and Fox off the card or with a match on Pre-show.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Problem is: other than AJ and Paige, no other women deserve the title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think the divas division should just go entirely on hiatus for some time. Six months to a year.


Road trip to Florida... I'd fucking dance and pop champagne if they decided to put the actual women wrestlers only on NXT or even a Main Event. We'd actually get good matches at the very least and, on NXT, some really good booking. 

If I were any of the women down in NXT, I wouldn't want to leave. They get to actually ply their trade in NXT while Raw looks at women as nothing more than catty drama.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Sasha looks promising, mic skills look good. I dont watch NXT and I am not keeping any hopes especially after what Paige turned out to be. Just want an equal opponent like a Lita to Trish, well even AJ is not her usual in recent months, maybe she's going through the motions with such bad booking or has got her eyes over her head knowing that she is the only total package. I would like to believe the former


*
In addition to having charisma off the charts, Sasha is also the best female wrestler on NXT, which is a rare combination nowadays. She's had average at best booking and has managed to stay over, so I doubt even Vince can screw her up. All she needs is a live microphone. Sasha would be the Lita to AJ's Trish. Even in defeat, she's the only girl besides Stephanie that can compete with AJ on the mic.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> In addition to having charisma off the charts, Sasha is also the best female wrestler on NXT, which is a rare combination nowadays. She's had average at best booking and has managed to stay over, so I doubt even Vince can screw her up. All she needs is a live microphone. Sasha would be the Lita to AJ's Trish. Even in defeat, she's the only girl besides Stephanie that can compete with AJ on the mic.*


Don't temp Vince with that! He'll take it as a challenge......


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> In addition to having charisma off the charts, Sasha is also the best female wrestler on NXT, which is a rare combination nowadays. She's had average at best booking and has managed to stay over, so I doubt even Vince can screw her up. All she needs is a live microphone. Sasha would be the Lita to AJ's Trish. Even in defeat, she's the only girl besides Stephanie that can compete with AJ on the mic.*


When Sahsa and AJ eventually go at it, which War Wagon will you be on? I like Sasha a lot but AJ is AJ. 

Are we gonna....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Funny how the same people who say Paige was overrated by her marks before her debut are doing the EXACT thing with Sasha. Hypocritical and funny to say the least. But not surprising.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Funny how the same people who say Paige was overrated by her marks before her debut are doing the EXACT thing with Sasha. Hypocritical and funny to say the least. But not surprising.


*The difference is we can actually back it up :jericho2*



AbareKiller said:


> When Sahsa and AJ eventually go at it, which War Wagon will you be on? I like Sasha a lot but AJ is AJ.
> 
> Are we gonna....


:lel 
*
I don't know honestly. I'll be happy to see them both succeed and I don't care who wins.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *The difference is we can actually back it up :jericho2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah LMAO Sasha is the GOAT and the best wrestler NXT :faint: I love how you think your opinions are facts and represent the views of everyone in the world when Paige is and was more over than Sasha has ever been in NXT. Even Bayley is more over. And FYI Lynch and Bayley are the best female wrestlers in nxt sasha is like #4 in that dept. Mic skills does not equal ring work.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Funny how the same people who say Paige was overrated by her marks before her debut are doing the EXACT thing with Sasha. Hypocritical and funny to say the least. But not surprising.


She's at least decent in the ring and passable on the mic... I personally don't care much for the character she's been portraying as much as Paige or Charlotte, but at least it isn't just terrible mic work on top of terrible acting on top of rudimentary wrestling skill. She's got some chops. Which is why she shouldn't be called up.... Raw/Smackdown would only do to her what it has done to Paige: a character with no direction or foundation. Even AJ hasn't escaped that. 

I'd just like to keep the NXT women on NXT where they actually outshine most of the "main" shows by themselves already.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah LMAO Sasha is the GOAT and the best wrestler NXT :faint: I love how you think your opinions are facts and represent the views of everyone in the world when Paige is and was more over than Sasha has ever been in NXT. Even Bayley is more over. And FYI Lynch and Bayley are the best female wrestlers in nxt sasha is like #4 in that dept. Mic skills does not equal ring work.


*
And Paige had nothing going for her besides supposed ring work that blew absolutely no one away. Sasha is the total package. I don't care what you think about ring work because you're a bad judge of it anyway. You couldn't even prove what she does wrong or what the other girls do better and tried to avoid the question after being asked directly three times. You're excused ut*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I see this has turned into a Sasha discussion, which is fine with me.

But the one thing I learned from the Paige stuff is that I will no longer make any determination of any Main Roster success or failure of any of the NXT divas until actually see them used on the Main Roster, b/c if they ruined Paige as much as they did, the WWE main roster can mess up anyone.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> And Paige had nothing going for her besides supposed ring work that blew absolutely no one away. Sasha is the total package. I don't care what you think about ring work because you're a bad judge of it anyway. You couldn't even prove what she does wrong or what the other girls do better and tried to avoid the question after being asked directly three times. You're excused ut*


Not even going to argue with you again because you are the most arrogant biased poster on the entire site. No matter what you are right and everyone is wrong and needs to get out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Not even going to argue with you again because you are the most arrogant biased poster on the entire site. No matter what you are right and everyone is wrong and needs to get out.


*
You had your chance and you failed. I asked you nicely to PLEASE prove me wrong with examples and you came back with excuses. There's no point in being cordial if you're going to blindly bash for the sake of being bitter about how Paige ended up.

I'm sure in your mind Becky is better because of the bullshit reason that she wrassled on the British indies.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCsSOL3MZ9E#t=3m25s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euyPVbHE2Mc#t=6m18s
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x282vh8_sasha-banks-becky-lynch-backstage-segment_sport
> 
> *This is the future of the Divas division. Bank on it.*


Damn Charlotte just froze in that 2nd clip, Sasha OWNED tho....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *The difference is we can actually back it up :jericho2*


Please? Coming from the guy who claimed nothing Paige did in NxT counted when she debuted? The booking difference between main roster and NxT is HUGE! and there is a chance the Sasha you see now will not be the same that debut's when her time comes, just look how much Paige's character changed I wouldn't hold your hopes until she actually debut's and we see what main roster bookers do with her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Please? Coming from the guy who claimed nothing Paige did in NxT counted when she debuted? The booking difference between main roster and NxT is HUGE! and there is a chance the Sasha you see now will not be the same that debut's when her time comes, just look how much Paige's character changed I wouldn't hold your hopes until she actually debut's and we see what main roster bookers do with her.


He is the absolute biggest hypocrite on the entire forum. Everything he trashed Paige fans and Paige for hes doing with Sasha. Unbelievable how he doesn't see it. everyone else can. I am really starting to question if he is as big of a Sasha mark as he says. From when I joined he has become a big fan of whoever Paige is facing, thinking they will bury her. First with Fox then Naomi then Aj then Nikki Bella, then Charlotte and now Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Please? Coming from the guy who claimed nothing Paige did in NxT counted when she debuted? The booking difference between main roster and NxT is HUGE! and there is a chance the Sasha you see now will not be the same that debut's when her time comes, just look how much Paige's character changed I wouldn't hold your hopes until she actually debut's and we see what main roster bookers do with her.


*
Nothing Sasha did in NXT will matter when she debuts :fact

Paige's super booking carried over from NXT to the main roster :fact

Sasha's character remains over without super booking :fact


Paige's problem is she never had a character. You all claim the Anti-Diva doesn't count, so whatever. If Sasha's character remains in tact there will be no reason why she should fail. Storylines and pinfalls be damned. Let her talk and watch the money pour in.*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The biggest reason it seems stale is the horrible booking and their general disinterest in building other divas for feuds, I like Aj quite a bit but they way they book her feuds and opponents why should the audience care at all? Doesn't matter how good or over someone is, when you book them that poorly and put them in stale feuds that last way too long people will lose any interest.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Divas title means nothing, when there are much more prestigious titles out there, i.e Shimmer, Shine, Femme Fatales, European and Japanese titles too, even the TNA Knockouts Title. Paige has been promoted and took the Total Divas pay off.

I agree however in thinking Bring Back Russo is one of the worst posters on this forum.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Nothing Sasha did in NXT will matter when she debuts :fact
> 
> Paige's super booking carried over from NXT to the main roster :fact
> ...


Over? Sasha has been in nxt for a while now and shes not even top 3 over diva in NXT. Charlotte and Bayley are ahead of her and when Paige and Emma were there they were miles more over. Seriously do you even watch NXT?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Going by Paige's debut on the Main Roster when/if they come up:

Bayley will debut as a "bitch" heel, Sasha will debut as an "underdog" quiet face, and they will completely ignore the fact Charlotte is Flair's daughter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Over? Sasha has been in nxt for a while now and shes not even top 3 over diva in NXT. Charlotte and Bayley are ahead of her and when Paige and Emma were there they were miles more over. Seriously do you even watch NXT?


*
Don't talk to me until you can prove that Sasha is a bad wrestler and Bayley, Charlotte, and Becky are miles ahead. Keep dodging the question because you have nothing valid to say.*



A-C-P said:


> Going by Paige's debut on the Main Roster when/if they come up:
> 
> Bayley will debut as a "bitch" heel and Sasha will debut as an "underdog" quiet face.


*Bayley's gimmick is doomed to fail like Emma's if she gets called up. She should stay on NXT.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Who ever is pitted against aj lee next will receive the same treatment that paige got
They will ultimately be cannon fodder for aj. And aj will not put them over right.

Sure they will get a win or 2 over her. But thats just to give the illusion 
that they have anykind of chance. Aj for the most part [If not in full] has the last laugh.
So whats the point in that

So bring back russo if you love sasha banks i say keep her far away from aj as possible. Because aj will fuck her over like she did 
paige. Or to any other main roser or nxt call-up. Aj lee is an over built skyscraper amongst a sea of
perfectly fine freshly laid foundations. Ones that wont see any kind of construction for a good while.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Don't talk to me until you can prove that Sasha is a bad wrestler and Bayley and Charlotte are miles ahead. Keep dodging the question because you have nothing valid to say.*


WTF do you want me to say? watch NXT. Both Bayley and Charlotte have put on 4 star matches. I have yet to see one from Sasha yet. Until she does they are better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> WTF do you want me to say? watch NXT. Both Bayley and Charlotte have put on 4 star matches. I have yet to see one from Sasha yet. Until she does they are better.


*Yet another dumb conjecture. "Sasha hasn't had a live special title match, therefore she is bad." Why do I even bother?*



The Regent Alien. said:


> So bring back russo if you love sasha banks i say keep her far away from aj as possible. Because aj will fuck her over like she did
> paige.


*Yes, it's AJ's fault that Paige could do nothing to get herself over







*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Bayley's gimmick is doomed to fail like Emma's if she gets called up. She should stay on NXT.*


All the NXT divas will be *DUNN*, when they debut on the Main Roster.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Yet another dumb conjecture. Sasha hasn't had a live special title match, therefore she is bad. Why do I even bother?*


OMG who cares about a live special. For God sakes buy a hulu account at least. Sasha has had plenty of matches. None of them wowed me or stood out to be better than Charlotte or Bayley or Paige or emma etc. Shes very good on the mic but she an average wrestler for a diva. To say shes the best in NXT is laughable at this point and shows you only care about mic skills.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Paige's problem is she never had a character. You all claim the Anti-Diva doesn't count, so whatever. If Sasha's character remains in tact there will be no reason why she should fail. Storylines and pinfalls be damned. Let her talk and watch the money pour in.*


The Anti Diva was a character and one that got her over and some semblance of that character should have bled over on her debut but it was dropped and she was given no direction at all apart from enter ring lock in PTO and leave, she was thrown in at the deep end to carry the division when she wasn't ready and fans didn't embrace her because of her booking. Summer Rae was pure bitchy character and one of the best heels in NxT while Sasha was one of her lacky's and look how she got introduced Fandango's fucking dancer another ruined talent. 

Coming up from NxT is by no means a good thing for NxTs Diva's so far and odds are the exact same could happen to Sasha or Charlotte and like you've said about Paige maybe being on NxT is the best place for women wrestlers at the moment :jericho2


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> OMG who cares about a live special. For God sakes buy a hulu account at least. Sasha has had plenty of matches. None of them wowed me or stood out to be better than Charlotte or Bayley or Paige or emma etc. Shes very good on the mic but she an average wrestler for a diva. To say shes the best in NXT is laughable at this point and shows you only care about *mic skills.*


*

Maybe because she's involved in 3 minute squashes most of the time? Do you even pay attention? You said Charlotte and Bayley are better for the reason they wrestled 15 minute matches. Guess what? The show is one hour long. Girls aren't getting 15 minute matches outside of live specials. It's just reaching and it's quite pathetic. It shows you'll bash anyone I cheer for with no logic whatsoever.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Anyone see this?:faint:


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Anyone see this?:faint:


Bischoff would've done it:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> The Anti Diva was a character and one that got her over and some semblance of that character should have bled over on her debut but it was dropped and she was given no direction at all apart from enter ring lock in PTO and leave, she was thrown in at the deep end to carry the division when she wasn't ready and fans didn't embrace her because of her booking. Summer Rae was pure bitchy character and one of the best heels in NxT while Sasha was one of her lacky's and look how she got introduced Fandango's fucking dancer another ruined talent.
> 
> Coming up from NxT is by no means a good thing for NxTs Diva's so far and odds are the exact same could happen to Sasha or Charlotte and like you've said about Paige maybe being on NxT is the best place for women wrestlers at the moment :jericho2


*I agree, but Paige should have tried something to make herself seem interesting in those interviews. Instead, it was just "Hi, I'm a lucky rookie that's happy to be here!" No one cared.

As for Summer, she volunteered to replace Eva after Eva lied about being able to dance, so she kind of put herself in the ditzy valet situation. It's unfortunate because like you said, she was the best heel in NXT at the time.

We now know that Paige's debut wasn't planned, so that can explain a lot of the poor decisions involved. I know Charlotte will be treated better because LOLNEPOTISM and Sasha will be fine if she's able to maintain her character. Not worried about her booking in the slightest.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Bischoff would've done it:


I still think they should eventually go back to AJ and Paige teaming up. Would love to see Aj and Paige vs Trish and Lita at mania.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Who ever is pitted against aj lee next will receive the same treatment that paige got
> They will ultimately be cannon fodder for aj. And aj will not put them over right.
> 
> Sure they will get a win or 2 over her. But thats just to give the illusion
> ...


AJ was not the problem for Paige the problem was booking.

The only thing AJ did was get the required booking needed to get herself over, not one of the current diva's until the recent Bella feud have been given anything close to the booking and time AJ was given in 2013. I am by no means blaming AJ for this she's just fortunate enough to be given the chance at the time because Vince embraced her. 

People can claim Paige, Summer and Emma for example didn't get themselves over but until they are given anything close to AJ's booking in 2013 they will never be able to the talent they have and what they shown in NxT.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

She's in a similar boat to John Cena, but her situation is magnified 1000% because she's in the Diva's Division,

Like John, she's seen as THE top Diva and everything will revolve around her and the title. But unlike John, there's only 1 match she can be in and that has something to do with the Diva's title. There's typically 2 womens segments on Raw, 1 related to Total Divas and the other revolving around the title. She's not on Total Divas so she really only has 1 other option. As stated earlier she's seen as the top star of the division, so taking her off tv for awhile isn't an option.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> AJ was not the problem for Paige the problem was booking.
> 
> The only thing AJ did was get the required booking needed to get herself over, not one of the current diva's until the recent Bella feud have been given anything close to the booking and time AJ was given in 2013. I am by no means blaming AJ for this she's just fortunate enough to be given the chance at the time because Vince embraced her.
> 
> People can claim Paige, Summer and Emma for example didn't get themselves over but until they are given anything close to AJ's booking in 2013 they will never be able to the talent they have and what they shown in NxT.


*Dude, Emma was EXACTLY THE SAME in NXT. Why are you acting like she was held back? The only difference is she wrestled longer matches. That's not enough to get over on the main roster. It makes her look like a special education student and no one is interested in that.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Dude, Emma was EXACTLY THE SAME in NXT. Why are you acting like she was held back? The only difference is she wrestled longer matches. That's not enough to get over on the main roster. It makes her look like a special education student and no one is interested in that.*


Lana notwithstanding because she's not a wrestler, it's funny that the only NXT diva that got to keep their persona was the one with the worst persona to begin with.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Dude, Emma was EXACTLY THE SAME in NXT. Why are you acting like she was held back? The only difference is she wrestled longer matches. That's not enough to get over on the main roster. It makes her look like a special education student and no one is interested in that.*


I never liked her gimmick but the girl can wrestle and she's one of the best of roster so I want to see he wrestle matches she needs a repackage a major one but I will not dismiss her ring craft over a stupid gimmick.



Bring Back Russo said:


> *I agree, but Paige should have tried something to make herself seem interesting in those interviews. Instead, it was just "Hi, I'm a lucky rookie that's happy to be here!" No one cared.
> *


She did what she was booked to do, you can't expect a rookie thrown in like she was to start going off book she could shoulder some of the blame but majority of her failings was booking not her.


----------



## Doink4life (Oct 9, 2014)

If I were to make a top 5 of the divas in a power ranking forum, probably 3 would be from nxt..they really need to move people up. Its the same story for the tag division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Lana notwithstanding because she's not a wrestler, it's funny that the only NXT diva that got to keep their persona was the one with the worst persona to begin with.


*
Right? Go figure.*
:eyeroll:



tommo010 said:


> I never liked her gimmick but the girl can wrestle and she's one of the best of roster so I want to see he wrestle matches she needs a repackage a major one but I will not dismiss her ring craft over a stupid gimmick.


*You won't because you prefer wrestling over entertainment, but the casuals will, and they did.



tommo010 said:



She did what she was booked to do, you can't expect a rookie thrown in like she was to start going off book she could shoulder some of the blame but majority of her failings was booking not her.

Click to expand...

I've always blamed both, mostly booking, but Paige doesn't get off scot free for not showing personality.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Yet another dumb conjecture. "Sasha hasn't had a live special title match, therefore she is bad." Why do I even bother?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paige was hurried to the main roster. Given very little time to prepare.
If paige were told weeks ahead of time. She would of had time to practice/prepare and be mostly developed
ahead of time. Which would of helped her out immensely.

Its like a rock band trying to transition from playing small smokey night clubs 
to packed arenas in one swoop. Its exciting but also insanely overwhelming. And paige was scared [And so would you].
So cut the girl some slack.

Plus being put into poorly planned micro feuds with other divas didnt help either.
She was given pimento loaf and was told to try and make it fillet mignon.

Aj lee came back and then the cables were cut on paiges elevator.
As soon as paige was starting to rise a little. Aj lee is a momentum killer.
And sasha banks or anyone else will most likely suffer the same fate.

Because aj loves being the only cherry atop the sundae.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Did you not defend Paige while botching the Paige Turner every week, which in no way is a credible finisher? And how is The Shining Wizard NOT credible when it was used by Hurricane 10 years before AJ was even employed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurricane's wasn't actually a true shinning wizard, it was more like a flying enziguri. A shining wizard is running knee to a kneeling opponent.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Hurricane's wasn't actually a true shinning wizard, it was more like a flying enziguri. A shining wizard is running knee to a kneeling opponent.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

aj seems cool and she is a champ. i also would like a break for her with the divas championship.
i dislike always the cutest of the pretties to win.
i saw paige few times. she wrestles cool, neither male or female.
so i think paige would make the divas champ look more serious.

in my opinion there is no reason why every diva has to be hot. there is none not looking like a model.
natalya and emma are not my so super pretty in my mind. however they have to be listet at the really good looking slot. there is no female monster-or wyatt type *******.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

luckyfri said:


> aj seems cool and she is a champ. i also would like a break for her with the divas championship.
> i dislike always the cutest of the pretties to win.
> i saw paige few times. she wrestles cool, neither male or female.
> so i think paige would make the divas champ look more serious.
> ...


*RegentAlien has a counterpart :lel*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

To be perfectly honest, couldn't be happier with Paige's booking. She's established herself. Has gotten promoted higher in the division to TD, and the future for her is bright as she climbs her way up the division.

And given we aren't likely to see another NXT girl until after WM, it was a very advantageous time for her to have come up. She got a good slot to do it in(RAW After Mania), a 3-month initial title reign, a second title reign where she went over at SummerSlam to solidify her, and a feud with AJ that lasted for 4 months.

Really.. as a Paige fan... just A+ work. Haters gonna hate because she's not Sacha.. but who cares about them :>. Paige went with what she was given and did admirably.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ is the John Cena of the women's division but I don't think it's because she wants to hold other women back. She's the standard bearer simply because there is no other woman to challenge her as the total package. Paige tried and failed. I'm not sure how it's anyone's fault but her own that she didn't get over. AJ needed an equal and the hype/poor chemistry doomed their feud. 

There's also the matter of Total Divas. That is where most of the Diva's are having a spotlight since the WWE has a passing interest in the women's division. 

Unless the NXT divas get called up, it's an AJ world. I wish her reign had more meaning, but it is what it is. She's just a placeholder for one of the Bella twins. I think Nikki will get it first and then drop it to Brie at Wrestlemania.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Empress said:


> AJ is the John Cena of the women's division but I don't think it's because she wants to hold other women back.


HAHA.. no.. she isn't. That's Nikki Bella. Just sit back and watch.

AJ Lee is on her way out. Her defense of the title last night could very well be the last time she wins a title match in her career.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Its being reported on a couple of sites that Paige is officially seen as very high up to top wwe officials. Even people who critiqued her are now high on her. Great news.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tailhook said:


> AJ Lee is on her way out. Her defense of the title last night could very well be the last time she wins a title match in her career.


*Ignore the troll. He's been saying this since April :StephenA*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ has a job for as long as she wants one. A lot of you swore up and down that Paige being called up meant the end of AJ's reign. It didn't. As long as Vince loves her, she's good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a fan of AJ Lee and think she's incredibly talented and one of the best DIVAs in the past six or seven years, however, AJ with the title is getting a little tired. I just seems so predictable. I was astounded when they gave Paige at clean win at Summerslam, however predictably they made that null and void by having AJ win it back and dominate since. AJ has no competition in the division right now. AJ as champion is now bland and redundant because she's had it so much since winning it initially. 

I would say debut a new DIVA to challenge AJ, but they did such a shoddy job last time I'm not sure they could even pull it off, and they seem to be so obsessed with keeping the title on AJ that someone new would likely just be used as fodder for AJ Lee and her title run.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

I think Alicia is being groomed to beat Aj for her title. Besides she is owed a title shot from pinning aj twice.

They show some great chemistry. Alucia is strong enough to toss Aj around, and Aj is agile enough to do more of her high flying moves. Which fox sells like a champ.

People like to under rate Alicia's mic skills. But i know she can hang with aj on the mic .Even if Aj slacks off Alicia will be able to keep matches afloat.
Fox for divas champ.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Blame Total Divas. There's hardly anyone around to challenge for the belt if they invoke that dumb rule that no diva on that show can win it.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

AJ's hit a total plateau as a wrestler and like a few have said, she's very much like Cena right now. There's nowhere for her to go and no one to feud with. She's at the point now where she's dragging down the title and needs a break from it and needs to do something different.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I deleted the line about Trish in the OP in case anyone had a problem with it. Although I think it's safe to say that AJ is no Trish stratus and Trish did a far better job at carrying the division. And it was a different time where the women not involved in the championship feud also had time to build their characters. Today not so much and the recent Bella feud is an exception. WWE's fault though. 

Trish also put a lot of people over. At the top of my head I can remember her losing clean to Lita, Mickie, Victoria, Molly, and Jazz. She even tapped out to Jazz and Molly so she was never booked to be unbeatable. Also her character changed over time and her heel character was vastly different to her baby face one. AJ is still pretty much the same which is why the character is becoming stale. 

AJ hasn't put anyone else over like she did with Paige at Summerslam. But then again she also made Paige tap out twice in a row at the following two PPVs and was never put in the PTO.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I deleted the line about Trish in the OP in case anyone had a problem with it. Although I think it's safe to say that AJ is no Trish stratus and Trish did a far better job at carrying the division. And it was a different time where the women not involved in the championship feud also had time to build their characters. Today not so much and the recent Bella feud is an exception. WWE's fault though.
> 
> Trish also put a lot of people over. At the top of my head I can remember her losing clean to Lita, Mickie, Victoria, Molly, and Jazz. She even tapped out to Jazz and Molly so she was never booked to be unbeatable. Also her character changed over time and her heel character was vastly different to her baby face one. AJ is still pretty much the same which is why the character is becoming stale.
> 
> AJ hasn't put anyone over like she did with Paige at Summerslam. But then again she also made Paige tap out twice in a row at the following two PPVs and was never put in the PTO.


Also it's arguable that Paige isn't anymore over as a result of feuding with AJ than she was before. She's more interesting now, but I attribute that more to her being heel now and she's clearly happier playing that role. AJ's honestly done very little that we've seen to elevate Paige during this feud and she really should be IMO.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I deleted the line about Trish in the OP in case anyone had a problem with it. Although I think it's safe to say that AJ is no Trish stratus and Trish did a far better job at carrying the division. And it was a different time where the women not involved in the championship feud also had time to build their characters. Today not so much and the recent Bella feud is an exception. WWE's fault though.
> 
> Trish also put a lot of people over. At the top of my head I can remember her losing clean to Lita, Mickie, Victoria, Molly, and Jazz. She even tapped out to Jazz and Molly so she was never booked to be unbeatable. Also her character changed over time and her heel character was vastly different to her baby face one. AJ is still pretty much the same which is why the character is becoming stale.
> 
> AJ hasn't put anyone else over like she did with Paige at Summerslam. But then again she also made Paige tap out twice in a row at the following two PPVs and was never put in the PTO.


It's the booking... like you said, back when the division was great, all the women were given time and effort and booking to grow. Now, not even the champion is really given anything and all the effort has been placed on promoting a reality show with terrible segments and usually terrible matches. The priorities of this company are completely off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It's the booking... like you said, back when the division was great, all the women were given time and effort and booking to grow. Now, not even the champion is really given anything and all the effort has been placed on promoting a reality show with terrible segments and usually terrible matches. The priorities of this company are completely off.


*At least you get it. Back then the writers cared about everyone. Now, it's only the shitty main event scene with Cena and THE DEMON KANE! AJ herself has been given nothing to work with in this feud so it's stupid to blame her for Paige not being elevated.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Trish had Lita, Steph, Molly, Jazz, Victoria, Mickie to feud with, the strongest Divas division in history.

Who does AJ have? Layla? Emma? Paige? Eva? Kaitlyn and Eve left and they won't do a feud with Nikki. So we are left with what we have.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

tailhook said:


> She was added to TD, therefore she in no way failed with the belt. You don't get promoted if you flop and she's gone from being a green rookie to being one of the best female workers they have. It'll be nice to see her move her way up the ladder to the top of the Division.




ROFL! Added to TD? You mean like 90% of the Diva roster.. I mean AFTER Rosa Mendez, Jo Jo and Eva Marie..

She had the belt as a face, failed to get over so they took it from her, repackged her over night as a heel and gave it back to her, still couldn't get over to the degree they wanted and so they immediately took it back and since then she hasn't been able to get it back.

What was the argument you were "trying" to formulate?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> ROFL! Added to TD? You mean like 90% of the Diva roster.. I mean AFTER Rosa Mendez, Jo Jo and Eva Marie..
> 
> She had the belt as a face, failed to get over so they took it from her, repackged her over night as a heel and gave it back to her, still couldn't get over to the degree they wanted and so they immediately took it back and since then she hasn't been able to get it back.
> 
> What was the argument you were "trying" to formulate?


*
Dude, you're getting trolled. Rosa Mendes is literally the only person in the company without a pinfall in 8 years. That speaks for itself. TD is a joke.

I also find it funny that the same Paige fans claiming AJ is stale had no problem with her holding the belt or being in the title picture until Wrestlemania, as if everyone wasn't tired of her after her face run.*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AJ Lee is Triple H circa 2003. Meaning she's burying every Diva that gets in her way while she stays Champ.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Problem is: other than AJ and Paige, no other women deserve the title.


Paige never deserved it to begin with.. She walked onto the show and won for no reason last minute.

Naomi deserves the title.

Natty deserves the title.

AJ deserves the title.

Alicia more than anyone deserves the title...

Paige deserved the title about as much as Summer Rae.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *At least you get it. Back then the writers cared about everyone. Now, it's only the shitty main event scene with Cena and THE DEMON KANE! AJ herself has been given nothing to work with in this feud so it's stupid to blame her for Paige not being elevated.*


O I put the full blame on Vince and creative... most likely Dunn when you get down to it. Paige/AJ/Summer/Nattie/Emma could be a solid division if they were allowed breathing room. Summer was awesome at NXT and instead became a dancer then a catty bitch that gets steamrolled all the time. Nattie.. ugh, let's forget what booking did to her. And Emma should have had the chance to be exposed through vignettes. Her gimmick, while not the best, could have been endearing if they built it for the main crowd, instead they simply thought everyone would know her NXT run and be on board. Nope.

I fear for any of the women in NXT right now... creative will only bury them when they don't have HHH at the helm. Charlotte and Sasha would simply become Summer and Paige part two of the talent not used right or simply flung into directionless feuds. Hell, the last time AJ wasn't falling prey to that was last year with Kaitlynn.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

RabbitHole said:


> wtf? Her long sleeve shirt was mostly holes. I don't think the George Wilkes' of WWE are marketing that new shirt as a way to keep warm during the winter.



Lol nah AJ just always cut her shirts up like Ziggler does. This is what it really looks like.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525460613905272832


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

King BOOKAH said:


> *Paige never deserved it to begin with.. She walked onto the show and won for no reason last minute.*
> 
> Naomi deserves the title.
> 
> ...


I think your'e forgetting two major things. Paige got told she was debuting _and_ winning the title the day of the show, Hours before. Also Aj chose paige to drop the title to, Paige had absolutely no say in it whatsoever. Wasn't naomi meant to win at mania anyway ? I remember something about a botched tap out or something at the time...( i think ?) If it wasn't for that then paige could have come onto the scene without being rushed into the title picture.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Omg if they have AJ lose the title to Fox today I would mark out


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *AJ herself has been given nothing to work with in this feud so it's stupid to blame her for Paige not being elevated.*


People blame her because she is currently the easy blame, 90% of the rational fans on here know it's booking/Vinces fault but AJ is object of that preferred booking and will have to shoulder that blame whether she deserves it or not.

People need to realize that Paige's career is just beginning and not everyone can hit the ground running, Paige has a number of things on her side time (age), talent and potential, anyone who knows her work as a teenager knows what she can produce when given something to work with and so far she's had little to nothing to work with on the main roster, does she need a break from the Diva's title? Of course but she also needs something to work towards so when they put her back in the title picture her true potential can be realized.

This thread has kinda deviated from the topic at hand and while I agree with what he said in the context that AJ also needs time away from the title (a Steph feud would be perfect but not as champion I've explained this before) who can they insert as a champion until then? Certainly not an NxT rookie because it will be too closely tied to Paige's debut, that leaves Foxy or a Bella.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

PUNKY said:


> I think your'e forgetting two major things. Paige got told she was debuting _and_ winning the title the day of the show, Hours before. Also Aj chose paige to drop the title to, Paige had absolutely no say in it whatsoever. Wasn't naomi meant to win at mania anyway ? I remember something about a botched tap out or something at the time...( i think ?) If it wasn't for that then paige could have come onto the scene without being rushed into the title picture.


Pay attention to the discussion.


I was responding to a comment. I know how she debuted, but read the post I responded to then read mine.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

King BOOKAH said:


> Pay attention to the discussion.
> 
> 
> I was responding to a comment. I know how she debuted, but read the post I responded to then read mine.


Are you even reading your own posts ? You said she didn't deserve the title when she debuted and i responded by saying it wasn't her decision to be given it straight away. Not hard to understand.

EDIT And i was only talking about the bolded parts of your comment about paige, Not whether anyone else deserves it.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Alicia vs. AJ for the title tonight.

LETS GO ALICIA! :mark:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Topic title should be AJ Lee needs to have a LONG ass feud with Sasha Banks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> Topic title should be AJ Lee needs to have a LONG ass feud with Sasha Banks


:mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm This shit isn't about Paige brah. 










At this point in time there's nothing the Divas title can do for AJ and there's nothing she can do for the Divas title. It's not really prestigious right now but the only thing its good for is guaranteed tv time and a spot on PPV. 

WWE doesn't give their undercard proper storylines, but they get plenty of time to wrestle instead. The focus is on wrestling rather than storylines. So you have someone like Cesaro who gets no storylines and no mic time, but he still gets time to showcase his talents by wrestling. People will watch a Cesaro match because they know he'll deliver in the ring. 

The divas get 3 minute matches on RAW, so how is someone like Emma going to get over based on wrestling? If she's involved in a divas title feud then she gets that spotlight on PPV and 7-8 minutes to wrestle which goes a long way. Also a competitive storyline. It shouldn't be reduced to just that, but the company hasn't showed any signs of making it a prestigious championship and it's pretty much the same way for all the titles at the moment. 

AJ's character has already been well established, she'll be fine either way. But since she's 'the star', WWE will give her a proper storyline if she's not in the title scene.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

At least the AJ/Paige feud is over, best of luck to Fox/Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The divas get 3 minute matches on RAW, so how is someone like Emma going to get over based on wrestling?


*She's not, so she needs to get some freakin personality. This is why I'm not worried about Sasha. If the other girls had something else going for them, they wouldn't have to be so reliant on wrestling. Wrestling is not and never has been enough to get over, and you people need to understand that.

Victoria was the better wrestler, but Trish was the most over. Molly was better than Trish, Jazz was better than Trish, but guess what? She was at the forefront because she was the most appealing aesthetically and charismatically.*



AbareKiller said:


> At least the AJ/Paige feud is over, best of luck to Fox/Paige.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *She's not, so she needs to get some freakin personality. This is why I'm not worried about Sasha. If the other girls had something else going for them, they wouldn't have to be so reliant on wrestling. Wrestling is not and never has been enough to get over, and you people need to understand that.
> 
> Victoria was the better wrestler, but Trish was the most over. Molly was better than Trish, Jazz was better than Trish, but guess what? She was at the forefront because she was the most appealing aesthetically and charismatically.*


+1

When are Sasha and Charlotte being called up? AJ needs a new feud since this one is over. 

As for Paige and Alicia, I hope they have better chemistry in their feud. I think the WWE will flesh out this angle a bit since they're being filmed for Total Divas.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Funny thing is when Paige was beating up Fox, the crowd was still chanting AJ.....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Triple threat. Booking is obvious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Funny thing is when Paige was beating up Fox, the crowd was still chanting AJ.....


*
And Jerry









Peace out Paige fans!*


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

I see tonights title match was changed. At least Alicia lost via roll-up. Expecting her to pick up the title at SS. I thought it could be a triple threat but Paige has no claim to another title shot, where Alicia now does.

I'm expecting Paige to help Alicia win at Survivor Series and they reveal they were playing mind games all along. They're friends on TD so I expect them to become friends again before the show starts.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


>


^ This.

Paige fans, we made it through this. AJ did nothing for her and was completely lazy during their entire feud, so thank god we move on to something else.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Funny thing is Paige was the only one to get a reaction last night when she started working the crowd with her skipping but that's none of my business. Peace out aj/sasha fans since there a package deal apparently.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Paige fans, we made it through this. AJ did nothing for her and was completely lazy during their entire feud, so thank god we move on to something else.


Yes yes yes. Although the feud is not over. Sadly


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige fans, we made it through this. AJ did nothing for her and was completely lazy during their entire feud, so thank god we move on to something else.


I find this mindset strange. 

The girl you mark for has been champion twice in her first 6 months, has had weekly appearances on 2 sometimes 3 TV shows, live events every week, 4 straight PPV matches. And do you think any of those things would have happened if Paige was working a program with Layla or Eva or Rosa or Cameron or Naomi? It happened because she was working a problem with the most over diva on the roster. 

So this is nonsense, and you're just pissed off because the feud wasn't up to your expectations. Which is fine. But to suggest AJ did nothing for her...is odd to say the least.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I find this mindset strange.
> 
> The girl you mark for has been champion twice in her first 6 months, has had weekly appearances on 2 sometimes 3 TV shows, live events every week, 4 straight PPV matches. And do you think any of those above things would have happened if Paige was working a program with Layla or Eva or Rosa or Cameron or Naomi? It happened because she was working a problem with the most over diva on the roster.
> 
> So this is nonsense, and you're just pissed off because the feud wasn't up to your expectations. Which is fine. But to suggest AJ did nothing for her...is odd to say the least.


It was just a retort to the annoying AJ marks that couldn't resist trying to turn this thread into an AJ/Paige mark war. Don't think too much into it brah. 

Stay on topic guys.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It was just a retort to the annoying AJ marks that couldn't resist trying to turn this thread into an AJ/Paige mark war. Don't think too much into it brah.
> 
> Stay on topic guys.


exactly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I find this mindset strange.
> 
> The girl you mark for has been champion twice in her first 6 months, has had weekly appearances on 2 sometimes 3 TV shows, live events every week, 4 straight PPV matches. And do you think any of those things would have happened if Paige was working a program with Layla or Eva or Rosa or Cameron or Naomi? It happened because she was working a problem with the most over diva on the roster.
> 
> So this is nonsense, and you're just pissed off because the feud wasn't up to your expectations. Which is fine. But to suggest AJ did nothing for her...is odd to say the least.


*
Paige was obviously the Savior of the Divas division and AJ did everything in her power to ruin her out of jealousy. I mean, she must really hate Paige if she took the time to put the NXT girls over in every interview before Wrestlemania. It's AJ's fault that the casuals don't like Paige. It's AJ's fault that she was handed everything and couldn't do anything with it, and it's AJ's fault that she signed up for Total Divas and alienated a large portion of her fanbase :aj3*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Paige fans, we made it through this. AJ did nothing for her and was completely lazy during their entire feud, so thank god we move on to something else.


Something better to since Alicia > AJ and this feud is already more legit than AJ vs Paige is.

Meanwhile AJ can continue to bore the fans with her meaningless diva title feuds against the likes of Emma and Female Curtis Axel :duck


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Something better to since Alicia > AJ and this feud is already more legit than AJ vs Paige is.
> 
> Meanwhile AJ can continue to bore the fans with her meaningless diva title feuds against the likes of Emma and Female Curtis Axel :duck


Londrick joining allies with Paige fans. Am I seeing things?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Paige was obviously the Savior of the Divas division and AJ did everything in her power to ruin her out of jealousy. I mean, she must really hate Paige if she took the time to put the NXT girls over in every interview before Wrestlemania. It's AJ's fault that the casuals don't like Paige. It's AJ's fault that she was handed everything and couldn't do anything with it, and it's AJ's fault that she signed up for Total Divas and alienated a large portion of her fanbase :aj3*



Not to mention the fact that before AJ came back and Paige was champ she was getting out shined by Alicia. Fox was getting almost twice the TV time that Paige was, heck they even had her jobbing in her own hometown. But that evil AJ....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Not to mention the fact that before AJ came back and Paige was champ she was getting out shined by Alicia. Fox was getting almost twice the TV time that Paige was, heck they even had her jobbing in her own hometown. But that evil AJ....


How long until we get a Sasha is buried comment from you?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Not to mention the fact that before AJ came back and Paige was champ she was getting out shined by Alicia. Fox was getting almost twice the TV time that Paige was, heck they even had her jobbing in her own hometown. But that evil AJ....


*
And now it's funny that they're all of a sudden on the Alicia bandwagon after bashing her in May. I never changed stances. Her gimmick got tired, but she's still a great wrestler and performer.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> How long until we get a Sasha is but I Eddie comment from you?


Huh?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Londrick joining allies with Paige fans. Am I seeing things?


Fucking bitches up and trolling Natty has made me a fan


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Huh?


Phone spell check changes things on me.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> And now it's funny that they're all of a sudden on the Alicia bandwagon after bashing her in May. I never changed stances. Her gimmick got tired, but she's still a great wrestler and performer.*


I heard one of them was going to legit mark out if Fox had beat AJ today....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> I heard one of them was going to legit mark out if Fox had beat AJ today....


Not a fan of fox at all but I'm sick of ajs boring title feuds


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Fucking bitches up and trolling Natty has made me a fan


She looks hot there. Can't wait for January tbh


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I took the bait once and I won't respond to anymore off-topic posts. 



Summer Rae said:


> Meanwhile AJ can continue to bore the fans with her meaningless diva title feuds against the likes of Emma and Female Curtis Axel :duck


Exactly. It does nothing for AJ, does nothing for the title, and it does nothing for her opponent because she won't be elevated when it's over. Partially what inspired the thread. AJ is too big for the title now.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Summer Rae said:


> Something better to since Alicia > AJ and this feud is already more legit than AJ vs Paige is.
> 
> Meanwhile AJ can continue to bore the fans with her meaningless diva title feuds against the likes of Emma and Female Curtis Axel :duck


People are well aware that Alicia and Paige are still in the title feud, right? Well in Alicia's case, she's just joined it.

Even JBL was teasing that what if Alicia became divas champion and Paige's unimpressed response to it. 

Tonight's match was originally for the title but they likely scrapped it so it could happen at a later time.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

She is probably the only Diva who can hold a candle to the 90s divas, and hang with them.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

She doesn't need the Title, either Bellas or Naomi should win it next.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> She doesn't need the Title, either Bellas or Naomi should win it next.


Not Paige please! she already has 2 Divas title reigns and she's only just arrived (handing it out like candy). Too much too soon, she needs to prove loyalty and longevity.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Paige fans, we made it through this. AJ did nothing for her and was completely lazy during their entire feud, so thank god we move on to something else.


C'mon bro, stop the bitterness. I know you said this comment means nothing but we know this is really how you and a few other Paige marks feel. I don't usually join in on the mark wars but this is sad. I didn't know it was AJ's job to "do anything for her". Putting her over twice on the 2 biggest PPV's aren't enough? What _more_ could she have done exactly? The rest is on Paige and creative. Grasping for straws and trying to play the blame game because your girl isn't where you want her to be, don't do it! You're better than that!:bo



islesfan13 said:


> Londrick joining allies with Paige fans. Am I seeing things?


True bandwagoner right there. He definitely was one of the guys who hated Paige the most. This is why I think Paige joining Total Divas was the right decision look at these fickle marks now that she's a TD lol. Good for her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gametoo said:


> She doesn't need the Title, either Bellas or Naomi should win it next.


:genius

This



But she will end up being the divas champion about 30 times and holding for years and years by she the time she retires.


----------



## WWFAttitude4evr89 (Oct 20, 2014)

I couldn't agree more, which was why I was really hoping that Paige was going to defeat A.J Lee last night. Hopefully someone will take the title from A.J Lee. I'm so tired of seeing her being the only one holding the Diva's title. Hopefully this feud between them isn't over and that Paige will win back the Divas title at some point.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LoveHateWWE said:


> True bandwagoner right there. He definitely was one of the guys who hated Paige the most. This is why I think Paige joining Total Divas was the right decision look at these fickle marks now that she's a TD lol. Good for her.


Nothing fickle about appreciating a diva who has the drive to reach the top of this business. All the Paige marks that got butthurt over her joining the show are definitely fickle though.



.MCH said:


> People are well aware that Alicia and Paige are still in the title feud, right? Well in Alicia's case, she's just joined it.
> 
> Even JBL was teasing that what if Alicia became divas champion and Paige's unimpressed response to it.
> 
> Tonight's match was originally for the title but they likely scrapped it so it could happen at a later time.


No one cares about the title though. It's all about Alicia vs Paige while AJ just happens to be there with the title.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Right now Paige is what they call the straw that stirs the drink on the Diva Wrestling aspects side. 

AJ and Fox are largely there to react to whatever Paige ends up doing that night lol. AJ, in particular, has largely been the stoic 'fightin champ since NoC. Not a lot of mic time, little time being the active participant.

Also good to see no ill effects from that bump at HIAC for Paige.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> *Nothing fickle about appreciating a diva who has the drive to reach the top of this business*. All the Paige marks that got butthurt over her joining the show are definitely fickle though.
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares about the title though. It's all about Alicia vs Paige while AJ just happens to be there with the title.


That I can agree with, AJ definitely has that drive.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

AJ needs to feud with Stephanie.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I understand that the WWE will make you stop caring about AJ and Paige, to turn on them only to cheer for Lawler piledriving either one!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> She doesn't need the Title, either Bellas or Naomi should win it next.


Nikki will likely be winning the title at Royal Rumble. Right now she has the Top Heel push for the women. Every other woman is secondary to that and pretty much filler. If AJ is willing to drop the title to Nikki, she'll likely be champ until then. If not, they'd use an intermediary like Emma.

But for sure, No TD will likely be winning the title until Nikki does. If there is a TD to 'break the rule', I would fall off my chair if she let anyone but her do it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Nikki will likely be winning the title at Royal Rumble. Right now she has the Top Heel push for the women. Every other woman is secondary to that and pretty much filler. If AJ is willing to drop the title to Nikki, she'll likely be champ until then. If not, they'd use an intermediary like Emma.
> 
> But for sure, No TD will likely be winning the title until Nikki does. If there is a TD to 'break the rule', I would fall off my chair if she let anyone but her do it.


I'm pretty sure Paige already broke the rule, given that she was filmed as champion before NOC.

Anyway, so...Is AJ still feuding with Paige (and Alicia Fox now) or has Paige moved on to just Alicia now?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That I can agree with, AJ definitely has that drive.


Doesn't make appearances on TD

Forbids fans from getting too close for pics.

No longer does autograph signings.

Does barley any house shows.

Etc.

:ti


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Doesn't make appearances on TD
> 
> Forbids fans from getting too close for pics.
> 
> ...


While the house show bit is bad looking, and the rest might be as a result of Punk rubbing off on her a bit; but there is no denying that AJ has worked hard her entire life to even get to the WWE. Let alone work to get herself seen in the lights of the higher ups as worthy of being one of the heads or head of the division.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

new aj fallout promo. Feud is not over...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

You can equally say paige has busted her ass as well.
Enduring the rigors of travel from country to country at such a young age [Pre-wwe].
Wrestling in that hard as nails british style wrestling.

Along with her work in fcw/nxt. Im not denying aj lees cinderella story. Being dirt poor and all.
But now aj lee loves having the divas title. Just hates having the extra work that comes with it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

they're actually creating a legendary female wrestler for once and people complain?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> new aj fallout promo. Feud is not over...


weird i just watched that video and saw your YT comment, what are the chances of that 

aj marks reporting your comments :evil


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> weird i just watched that video and saw your YT comment, what are the chances of that
> 
> aj marks reporting your comments :evil


Yeah don't get how they can report comments when nothing I said was degrading. Weird stuff/


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I'm pretty sure Paige already broke the rule, given that she was filmed as champion before NOC.
> 
> Anyway, so...Is AJ still feuding with Paige (and Alicia Fox now) or has Paige moved on to just Alicia now?


Paige wasn't announced as being a TD at the time, so it wasn't part of her Kayfabe (and likely won't be shown on the show). She was only announced like a week or so ago, and since she's officially a TD, I don't see Nikki letting her go over for the title before she does.

Unless Nikki is stupid about politics, and while she may be stupid about a lot of things, I get the feeling she has the politics aspect of the business down pat.

Allthough, there is an exception in that they could also use it to start a feud between the two over the exact thing above. This is 'her' yard, and Paige doesn't get to keep the title if she's TD... and thats what triggers the match at Rumble. Basically, I let you have this, but you let me go over clean to win it. She then also wins the rematch at Fast Track to then setup Brie v Nikki @ Mania where Brie finally overcomes her tormenting and becomes champ.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> You can equally say paige has busted her ass as well.
> Enduring the rigors of travel from country to country at such a young age [Pre-wwe].
> Wrestling in that hard as nails british style wrestling.
> 
> ...


While I agree on Paige's hard work to get to where she is don't let that documentary fool you her and her family are not as poor as it suggested.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> She doesn't need the Title, either Bellas or Naomi should win it next.


Or Charlotte...I just want to see somebody other than AJ hold the title.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is always in the picture because there is nobody credible enough to be relevant as a Champion or threat to the title. Apart from Paige and possible Nattie, who else could be champion. She is nothing like that prick Cena - there is plenty of talent in the men's division that the women's division does not have.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

tailhook said:


> Paige wasn't announced as being a TD at the time, so it wasn't part of her Kayfabe (and likely won't be shown on the show). She was only announced like a week or so ago, and since she's officially a TD, I don't see Nikki letting her go over for the title before she does.
> 
> Unless Nikki is stupid about politics, and while she may be stupid about a lot of things, I get the feeling she has the politics aspect of the business down pat.
> 
> Allthough, there is an exception in that they could also use it to start a feud between the two over the exact thing above. This is 'her' yard, and Paige doesn't get to keep the title if she's TD... and thats what triggers the match at Rumble. Basically, I let you have this, but you let me go over clean to win it. She then also wins the rematch at Fast Track to then setup Brie v Nikki @ Mania where Brie finally overcomes her tormenting and becomes champ.


Since when does Nikki have any pull backstage? If she had any kind of pull like that, she would have won the title a long time ago and wouldn't have allowed herself to get jobbed out in the summer the way she did.

And at Survivor Series, it's likely going to be Alicia who breaks the rule. Paige and Alicia are friends on TD. The current storyline is likely that Paige and Alicia are "feuding" to throw off AJ and Paige will help Alicia win the title and reveal it was a setup on AJ. And the only reason why Alicia will likely be the one to win it, is because they can't put it on Paige again. They need to change it up.

If Alicia's not going to be the next challenger, then I doubt she would have lost to AJ via roll-up (not once but twice) and due to a distraction. Plus she wouldn't have pinned AJ twice already either.

edit: Plus last night's match was originally supposed to be for the title. If she wasn't getting a title shot, then they wouldn't have changed the stipulation and she still would have had it and lost her shot to AJ.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

CenaNuff123 said:


> She is always in the picture because there is nobody credible enough to be relevant as a Champion or threat to the title. Apart from Paige and possible Nattie, who else could be champion. She is nothing like that prick Cena - there is plenty of talent in the men's division that the women's division does not have.


People really need to stop deluding themselves into thinking no one is better than AJ...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> While I agree on Paige's hard work to get to where she is don't let that documentary fool you her and her family are not as poor as it suggested.


The being poor reference was pointing to aj lee not paige.
But i can see how you got confused by that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> AJ needs to feud with Stephanie.


I'd love to see a feud between the two, possibly for Mania.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Well in AJ's latest interview she says she wants the Paige feud to go on for a while and start to get creepy. No surprise that they added Fox now to extend it some more. This feud isn't ending anytime soon. They may take a break for a ppv or two but it will last until the rumble at least.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Well in AJ's latest interview she says she wants the Paige feud to go on for a while and start to get creepy. No surprise that they added Fox now to extend it some more. This feud isn't ending anytime soon. They may take a break for a ppv or two but it will last until the rumble at least.


I wish creative had shown more than a passing interest in their feud. Things got off to a rough start but after Paige turned heel, there was some progression. I've always thought that the Bellas was the end game but believed Paige would be champion until RR or Mania. I was surprised Paige dropped the belt back so quickly to AJ. But now that she's joined TD, I have my answer. 

I'd rather AJ/Paige end for now and then revisit it when the WWE actually wants to give them something to work with. The bootleg Mickie/Trish story---where each took turns being obsessed with the other---was a flop.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> I wish creative had shown more than a passing interest in their feud. Things got off to a rough start but after Paige turned heel, there was some progression. I've always thought that the Bellas was the end game but believed Paige would be champion until RR or Mania. I was surprised Paige dropped the belt back so quickly to AJ. But now that she's joined TD, I have my answer.
> 
> I'd rather AJ/Paige end for now and then revisit it when the WWE actually wants to give them something to work with. The bootleg Mickie/Trish story---where each took turns being obsessed with the other---was a flop.


It basically was a bootleg. Perfect analogy. What I would do is end it at SVS. Have the two get side tracked with other divas When the rumble comes around make sure one of them has the belt and book the feud properly for mania.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

^^I think that's what will happen. 

I know a lot of Paige fans are upset she'll be on Total Divas, but I'm looking forward to it. I'd like to see what she's like outside the WWE. I think she's smart to get herself booked on Total Divas and get more exposure. 

AJ is the only one I see as the odd woman out. She's a paper champion, in name only. We'll see if the WWE creates a new feud for her if she'll just continue to hold the belt until a Bella gets it. I want Steph/AJ but I don't think that's happening anytime soon.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> ^^I think that's what will happen.
> 
> I know a lot of Paige fans are upset she'll be on Total Divas, but I'm looking forward to it. I'd like to see what she's like outside the WWE. I think she's smart to get herself booked on Total Divas and get more exposure.
> 
> AJ is the only one I see as the odd woman out. She's a paper champion, in name only. We'll see if the WWE creates a new feud for her if she'll just continue to hold the belt until a Bella gets it. I want Steph/AJ but I don't think that's happening anytime soon.


Yeah. I know many are mad about it. I'm happy. The show will get her known to the female fans and help her sell more merchandise. Right now all of Paiges merchandise are purchased predominantly by males. Females don't know much about her. I think the highlighting of her wrestling background and commitment o it, along with her fan interactions will also earn her respect among casuals.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't just get the title off of her, get her out of the Divas division completely. She is much better working outside of it. She is best as a personality and occasional wrestler. More like Lana.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I fail to see the point of her with the title atm when Paige is driving any bit of storyline that exists and AJ is just turning up for matches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually whomever is writing and booking the divas division currently are the ones who need to take the break.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its just and paige/aj feud with alicia fox making a cameo.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Since when does Nikki have any pull backstage? If she had any kind of pull like that, she would have won the title a long time ago and wouldn't have allowed herself to get jobbed out in the summer the way she did.


Oh please... Nikki didn't get jobbed out over the summer. That was simply the start of the storyline leading to the big push. Steph screws with her repeatedly by putting her in seemingly unwinnable situations. She ultimately blames her sister, joins Steph, and turns heel at SummerSlam to feud with Brie. The only person getting put over was her. Getting jobbed out is when you put other people over with no personal benefit, not when you do it to advance your own storyline. You're doing it 'for the job'.

And she has pull since they decided to put the Total Divas over the Wrestlers. If someone came and said.. Alicia is winning the title. She's in a position now to be able to lobby to the decisionmakers like Steph that doing so would be detrimental to her character and the push she's being given. That she should be the one to break that rule and be noticed for it. 

Before Mania, she never would have been able to do that, but given the Bellas are now the major female push, complete with help from Stephanie McMahon herself having gotten in that ring, make no mistake that she has the stroke to make sure she gets a relatively minor accolade that she's the first person to break that rule. Its simply the politics and power shifting of wrestling. 

And whether you like it or not, the Bellas are the head of the division. Most people aren't seeing that yet, but you will as they start make it very clear(as if they haven't already) in the coming months. As soon as the wrestlers switched to TD, it was Game Over and a Bella World, sad to say. About the only thing propping the bottom of the division up is the DC, and that's likely to shift to the top come Rumble.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^ Seriously, they might as well rename the Divas championship the "AJ Lee Championship" at this point. She's always either the champ or chasing the title, and in the end she comes out on top because she wins ALL of her feuds. Before I get wrongfully accused, this is not a troll post and I'm not a butt-hurt Paige fan. I did not want Paige to win last night because being a 3x champ in one year is overkill and I'll be glad if she's out of the title scene for awhile...hopefully. And this shoudn't be misconstrued as a scatching attack on AJ, because WWE deserves most of the blame.
> 
> AJ Lee has been consistently in the title picture from April 2013 to now, and there's no sign of her leaving the scene any time soon. It's time for her to drop the title to someone new and move on to a storyline that does not revolve around the Divas Title. The championship should not define her. Fans were burnt out by the end of her first title reign (295 days) and to further solidify that point she even recieved crickets when she made her entrance on the RAW after Mania (hottest RAW crowd of the year). The same thing is bound to happen again. It doesn't help that her recent performances have been lackdaisical and her character has started to become stale. Lita stated in her book that she didn't have so many title reigns because the company felt she was popular enough without it so maybe the same should apply to AJ.
> 
> ...


Okay you said you think AJ and Paige should both be out of the title scene. You know what will happen then, right? One of the Bellas will be the diva's champ. Do you really want that? :shocked:


----------



## calisto (Oct 7, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Well in AJ's latest interview she says she wants the Paige feud to go on for a while and start to get creepy. No surprise that they added Fox now to extend it some more. This feud isn't ending anytime soon. They may take a break for a ppv or two but it will last until the rumble at least.


"start to get creepy" Seems like AJ is ok with the lesbian angle and actually wants it to go in that direction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

exile123 said:


> Okay you said you think AJ and Paige should both be out of the title scene. You know what will happen then, right? One of the Bellas will be the diva's champ. Do you really want that? :shocked:


I actually wouldn't mind that as a Bella run would definitely be way better than any reign since AJ first won the title in April 2013, and it's the Bellas so the creative would work harder for them than they would any other Diva so the reign would be great. Nikki/Brie stuff has been way better than AJ/Paige stuff too but people wear mark-coloured glasses.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Funny thing is Paige was the only one to get a reaction last night when she started working the crowd with her skipping but that's none of my business. Peace out aj/sasha fans since there a package deal apparently.


Lol what? The crowd was actually chanting "AJ Lee" during their match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Empress said:


> ^^I think that's what will happen.
> 
> I know a lot of Paige fans are upset she'll be on Total Divas, but I'm looking forward to it. I'd like to see what she's like outside the WWE. I think she's smart to get herself booked on Total Divas and get more exposure.
> 
> AJ is the only one I see as the odd woman out. She's a paper champion, in name only. We'll see if the WWE creates a new feud for her if she'll just continue to hold the belt until a Bella gets it. I want Steph/AJ but I don't think that's happening anytime soon.


I'm fairly indifferent on her joining TD I like that she'll get more exposure on the show and people will she her some of her true nature but as much as I like Paige I won't actually watch full episodes of TDs because of her I just hate reality TV with a passion but I may look up her scenes on YT.



calisto said:


> "start to get creepy" Seems like AJ is ok with the lesbian angle and actually wants it to go in that direction.


I have a feeling AJ's pull is what is actually keeping this feud going, it's fairly evident she likes Paige and wants to work with her I just wish they had the chemistry we hoped they would have. I've reports their recent house show matches are actually pretty good :hmm: I'll be attending the Glasgow house show in November so hopefully they'll be booked to fight and I can see for myself.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, 25 pages. I'm surprised people actually care about the Divas division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Actually whomever is writing and booking the divas division currently are the ones who need to take the break.


*Hooray, we're back to 10 Diva clusterfuck matches. I hope AJ and Nikki actually have a good feud. We know Nikki's not winning because Brie's lackey stipulation expires at the PPV, but this has serious potential.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> Lol what? The crowd was actually chanting "AJ Lee" during their match.


...Ok, lets be honest here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I'm fairly indifferent on her joining TD I like that she'll get more exposure on the show and people will she her some of her true nature but as much as I like Paige I won't actually watch full episodes of TDs because of her I just hate reality TV with a passion but I may look up her scenes on YT.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling AJ's pull is what is actually keeping this feud going, it's fairly evident she likes Paige and wants to work with her I just wish they had the chemistry we hoped they would have. I've reports their recent house show matches are actually pretty good :hmm: I'll be attending the Glasgow house show in November so hopefully they'll be booked to fight and I can see for myself.


Yeah they are still scheduled for house shows which is odd if they ending their feud. Either the feud is taking a hiatus for just svs or it will be a fatel four way. Or were reading too much of this Nikki thing and shes not even going to feud with AJ. We'll have to wait for raw I guess and to a lesser extent sd.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige better win those. It would make no sense for paige to lose
on her home soil. Besides paige is more popular than aj lee in the uk.

And i can hear the chorus of boos now!!!


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

exile123 said:


> Okay you said you think AJ and Paige should both be out of the title scene. You know what will happen then, right? One of the Bellas will be the diva's champ. Do you really want that? :shocked:


We all do.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> We all do.


Either Bella as the champion would be the ruin of the division. :side:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nikki should dethrone her next.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As much as the bellas make me cringe. Anything to get that belt off aj lee!!! 
No im not bandwagon jumping. Im just picking my lesser of two evils.

The belt will at least fit her waist. Without flopping about
as she walks to-the-ring. For christ sakes the divas belt is almost as big as aj is.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Either Bella as the champion would be the ruin of the division. :side:


Paige already ruined it with her basic ass self.

At least the Bellas can wrestle.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige is anything but basic.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige better win those. *It would make no sense for paige to lose
> on her home soil*. Besides paige is more popular than aj lee in the uk.
> 
> And i can hear the chorus of boos now!!!


Didn't stop them last time.

And in wrestling, its tradition to have someone lose in their home venue. You gauge just how popular they are from the response to them losing, rather than token 'homecity' admiration from them winning. You also raise the profile of whoever did it to them.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Nikki should dethrone her next.


I think Nikki will. AJ seems to only be holding the belt for one of the Bellas. Nikki is the better of the twins.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Like ajs profile needs to be raised anymore. For christ sakes that 
girls ego is already through the roof!!! Shes already got a monopoly on the divas
title.

Hey wwe aj lees building has been built and completed.Shes built to code. The building inspectors have her as a success.
Now wwe see that freshly poured/cured and ready foundation..THATS PAIGE!!!

Send the crew over and commence with the construction work.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> Paige already ruined it with her basic ass self.
> 
> At least the Bellas can wrestle.


The Bellas? better wrestlers then _*Paige*_? that's not even a funny joke.

And Paige is far from basic, she is the best thing the division has in a pure wrestling talent aside from AJ herself.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Empress said:


> I think Nikki will. AJ seems to only be holding the belt for one of the Bellas. Nikki is the better of the twins.


That's what appears to be happening. And yeah Nikki is the better of the twins, and actually alright in the ring. Awful at promo's, and her feuds thus far have been some of the worst in a long time (mainly because of VERY poor writing and acting on her and Brie's part). 

The inevitable Bella's feud is going to suck it has to be said, probably worse than Paige/AJ since the writing will be downright awful instead of borderline non-existant, and it seems likely to go on for longer (Summerslam to Mania, so 9 months, compared to Paige/AJ's 4-7 months depending on where you draw the starting line)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I just want to belt off aj lee..PRONTO!!!
By anybody would be great right now. And have the winner that defeats her
face paige. And give paige a much needed restart.

And never ever put that belt back on aj ever again!!!!..EVER!!!!


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige better win those. It would make no sense for paige to lose
> on her home soil. Besides paige is more popular than aj lee in the uk.
> 
> And i can hear the chorus of boos now!!!


Paige did the job for Foxy in London during her first title run, so I doubt she'll do the favour again in England.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Which is a real cry & shame. Because paige could really use it.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who still thinks Alicia will win the title next at some point? If not in a fatal four way at SS, then at TLC.

Nikki's match (if it is a singles match) just seems like a way to get Brie to screw her over and to give AJ something to do. And I'm expecting Paige to put over Alicia at SS and then move on to a feud with AJ, where she and Paige eventually makeup.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Paige does not need another title reign.

Not right now. She can feud with Fox after Alicia beats Aj for the title.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Paige does not need another title reign.
> 
> Not right now. She can feud with Fox after Alicia beats Aj for the title.


I actually agree with you for once. Hey theres a first time for everything.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Which is a real cry & shame. Because paige could really use it.


She doesn't need nor deserve it..

Time for someone else to take the ball and run with it, see where it goes. As long as its not AJ or Paige I can get behind it, even if its nikki, just for the sake of something fresh.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with you on aj but not paige.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing that would make we watch the divas is if they done Steph vs AJ. Would be epic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> The only thing that would make we watch the divas is if they done Steph vs AJ. Would be epic.


*You're not alone :*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

*AJ LEE IS THE FEMALE JOHN CENA! *


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Gametoo said:


> We all do.


Yup. Nikki vs Brie for the Divas Championship is the way to go for the WM Divas angle.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

JimCornette said:


> Wow, 25 pages. I'm surprised people actually care about the Divas division.


It's not the divas division that keeps this kind of topic open.



RCSheppy said:


> ...Ok, lets be honest here.


I was being completely honest. Go back & watch both the match from HIAC & Raw. AJ was getting her name chanted during both matches. 



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige better win those. It would make no sense for paige to lose
> on her home soil. Besides paige is more popular than aj lee in the uk.
> 
> And i can hear the chorus of boos now!!!


Correction, it wouldn't really make sense for Paige to lose at a house show. On the TV shows, they are produced in the world, not just for the specific venue they are performing at. 



The Regent Alien. said:


> As much as the bellas make me cringe. Anything to get that belt off aj lee!!!
> No im not bandwagon jumping. Im just picking my lesser of two evils.
> 
> The belt will at least fit her waist. Without flopping about
> as she walks to-the-ring. For christ sakes the divas belt is almost as big as aj is.





NXTisNow said:


> *AJ LEE IS THE FEMALE JOHN CENA! *


People that say this really don't understand what Cena is.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It's not the divas division that keeps this kind of topic open.


Not sure what this means but it seems Paige and the Bellas have been talked about more in this thread than AJ. To be fair half of these posts are from people (just one guy really) that have to state for 1000th time why they hate Paige and instigate a mark war to derail the OPs topic since it criticises Queen AJ. And also randomly post Sasha Banks gifs and videos.











Randumo24 said:


> People that say this really don't understand what Cena is.


The Cena comparison isn't too far off though. Her promos are usually the same shit old shit too. I bet on Smackdown this friday she goes on and on about how she's not here to make friends and she doesn't get along with the other divas. She may even call Paige 'a pastey little crumpet'. Then she'll cut a promo on Nikki during her feud about how she's not here to be famous and yada yada yada. Been there, done that. Also she's already had 3 title reigns and hasn't elevated a single person. She wins all of her feuds and her opponent becomes an irrelevant non-threat when it's all over because she has to be booked as strong as possible. Sound familiar? :cena4 She even just beat Nikki Bella clean on RAW a month before this feud is about to happen.

Also we already know how the Nikki/AJ match will go. AJ will bust out a tilt a whirl head scissors, a tornado ddt, and then get her ass kicked for the rest of the match. Nikki will do the big spots like Paige did in their matches (the Electric chair spot at summerslam, the two barricade spots and fallaway slam at Hell in a Cell etc.), then she'll just win with the black widow and no sell the beating by skipping away. If we're lucky we may see a properly executed shining wizard :HHH2

Come on Nikki, overcome the odds and end this shit.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That and the way she holds a monopoly on the divas title.
Like cena did when he had the world championship.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The Cena comparison isn't too far off though. Her promos are usually the same shit old shit too. I bet on Smackdown this friday she goes on and on about how she's not here to make friends and she doesn't get along with the other divas. She may even call Paige 'a pastey little crumpet'. Then she'll cut a promo on Nikki during her feud about how she's not here to be famous and yada yada yada. Been there, done that. Also she's already had 3 title reigns and hasn't elevated a single person. She wins all of her feuds and her opponent becomes an irrelevant non-threat when it's all over because she has to be booked as strong as possible. Sound familiar? :cena4 She even just beat Nikki Bella clean on RAW a month before this feud is about to happen.
> 
> Also we already know how the Nikki/AJ match will go. AJ will bust out a tilt a whirl head scissors, a tornado ddt, and then get her ass kicked for the rest of the match. Nikki will do the big spots like Paige did in their matches (the Electric chair spot at summerslam, the two barricade spots and fallaway slam at Hell in a Cell etc.), then she'll just win with the black widow and no sell the beating by skipping away. If we're lucky we may see a properly executed shining wizard :HHH2
> 
> Come on Nikki, overcome the odds and end this shit.


Everythings good, but unlike Cena who gets booed out of the buliding, AJ Lee is still the most over Diva and only Diva to get consistent crowd reactions. So vast majority still seems to love her more than any other diva even when she's booked Cena like :aj3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The crowd reactions are the only difference. Every other comparison is spot-on.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> The *crowd reactions* are the only difference. Every other comparison is spot-on.


Well that is all that matters along with merchandise sales which AJ Lee is by far the undisputed Queen.

The point is, Paige marks seem to be all butthurt. They should actually be happy now that Paige is finally showing some character. As long as she's in feud with AJ, she was going nowhere. Through out history, there has been no wrestler who just came in and became over with crowd or became the top dog. It takes much time to evolve a character and much more time for the audience to accept that. Paige marks were having these huge expectations that she would became the next big diva as soon as she came in, only to realize that she is no where near that level. Now they are all butthurt and showing their frustration on AJ instead of being happy that she got so much exposure among the casuals feuding with AJ. Tell me, how many wrestlers would have a privilege of working their first big feud with the topmost star. Now she can utilize that exposure to get her self over by developing some character and she's in the right direction, finally she's getting some reactions. Give her sometime and let her be away from the title picture until she can work the crowd cause it would be much more special if she wins the title then.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I want Stephanie to win the Divas championship. :draper2


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Brie will cost AJ the title by being forced to help Nikki and then when the 30 days are up she will challenge Nikki for the Divas title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think AJ needs to hold the title for a lot longer than she did last time. Shame she had to drop it the first time. A feud with flair's daughter with Flair in the promos would be hilarious to see. 

Feuding with Nikki should be alright too. Nikki and AJ might shoot on each other on the mic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Well that is all that matters along with merchandise sales which AJ Lee is by far the undisputed Queen.
> 
> The point is, Paige marks seem to be all butthurt. They should actually be happy now that Paige is finally showing some character. As long as she's in feud with AJ, she was going nowhere. Through out history, there has been no wrestler who just came in and became over with crowd or became the top dog. It takes much time to evolve a character and much more time for the audience to accept that. Paige marks were having these huge expectations that she would became the next big diva as soon as she came in, only to realize that she is no where near that level. Now they are all butthurt and showing their frustration on AJ instead of being happy that she got so much exposure among the casuals feuding with AJ. Tell me, how many wrestlers would have a privilege of working their first big feud with the topmost star. Now she can utilize that exposure to get her self over by developing some character and she's in the right direction, finally she's getting some reactions. Give her sometime and let her be away from the title picture until she can work the crowd cause it would be much more special if she wins the title then.


Paiges think again is the highest selling t-shirt on the site.
And aj wise. Maybe because shes got more merch items available. So if you have more items available.
Of coarse the merch is going to sell extremely well.

And with paige being on total divas i expect her popularity to sky rocket.
Once people see her fun/amazing personality. A paige explosion is imminent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> *Paiges think again is the highest selling t-shirt on the site.*
> And aj wise. Maybe because shes got more merch items available. So if you have more items available.
> Of coarse the merch is going to sell extremely well.
> 
> ...


Would really appreciate proof plz.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would really appreciate proof plz.


Yeah i wasn't aware of this either.... I think he might mean when her shirt went on sale (after her nxt match with emma) it was the highest selling t shirt that week ( i can remember lana tweeting about it) but i don't think it's the highest selling now, Although i have heard she gets decent sales hence why they kept adding more stuff. I do think her and undoubtedly aj are the top selling females though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> The crowd reactions are the only difference. Every other comparison is spot-on.


No, not really. AJ has been on top of the Diva's division for just under a year & a half. Cena has literally been on top for about a decade straight. 

In WWE, AJ's record is 86-63-1, for a win percentage of about 57%. Cena's record is 490-166-48, for a win percentage of about 70%. Not to mention that AJ has lost to almost every diva on the main roster today at some point. I mean, she lost to Paige clean at Summerslam(the second biggest event of the year). 

AJ is the most skilled overall performer in the Diva's division today. Cena has never been that for the men's. 





The Regent Alien. said:


> Paiges think again is the highest selling t-shirt on the site.
> And aj wise. Maybe because shes got more merch items available. So if you have more items available.
> Of coarse the merch is going to sell extremely well.
> 
> ...


Lol, they are right about that only being the week it debuted. I don't know how you're deluded enough to think she's the top seller when she comes out to crickets most nights. 

I think that if Paige stays away from the title, and becomes popular after being on TD, then all of you Paige marks owe me an apology.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


> No, not really. AJ has been on top of the Diva's division for just under a year & a half. Cena has literally been on top for about a decade straight.
> 
> In WWE, AJ's record is 86-63-1, for a win percentage of about 57%. Cena's record is 490-166-48, for a win percentage of about 70%. Not to mention that AJ has lost to almost every diva on the main roster today at some point. I mean, she lost to Paige clean at Summerslam(the second biggest event of the year).
> 
> ...


Do you really have to try and turn everything into a mark war ? It's a known fact she's getting much better crowd reactions now, There's no need to try and get a little dig in all the time (deluded, comes out to crickets etc) 

It's obvious her and aj are the top sellers ( diva wise ) as they have the most merch and paige's twitter followers are growing day by day ( she's upto 423 thousand as of now, pretty impressive) She's on the up especially now she's signed to total divas.

Personally i don't care who sells the most merch, I care about who entertains me. Aj and Paige are *both* the top 2 divas at the moment, There's no need for both sets of marks to keep trying to 1 up each other all the time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

PUNKY said:


> Do you really have to try and turn everything into a mark war ? It's a known fact she's getting much better crowd reactions now, There's no need to try and get a little dig in all the time (deluded, comes out to crickets etc)
> 
> It's obvious her and aj are the top sellers ( diva wise ) as they have the most merch and paige's twitter followers are growing day by day ( she's upto 423 thousand as of now, pretty impressive) She's on the up especially now she's signed to total divas.
> 
> Personally i don't care who sells the most merch, I care about who entertains me. Aj and Paige are *both* the top 2 divas at the moment, There's no need for both sets of marks to keep trying 1 up each other all the time.


This post is just everything :waffle

If only people could discuss their favorite wrestlers without putting down people with a differing opinion. Maybe one day...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

PUNKY said:


> Do you really have to try and turn everything into a mark war ? It's a known fact she's getting much better crowd reactions now, There's no need to try and get a little dig in all the time (deluded, comes out to crickets etc)
> 
> It's obvious her and aj are the top sellers ( diva wise ) as they have the most merch and paige's twitter followers are growing day by day ( she's upto 423 thousand as of now, pretty impressive) She's on the up especially now she's signed to total divas.
> 
> Personally i don't care who sells the most merch, I care about who entertains me. Aj and Paige are *both* the top 2 divas at the moment, There's no need for both sets of marks to keep trying 1 up each other all the time.


Ok, for one thing, I'm not getting digs in. The guy really is deluded and/or trolling. Go back and read all his posts about either AJ or Paige. It shouldn't be a mark war when all I said was the truth. I mean, that wouldn't stop some Paige marks because I've gotten hate from them for making criticisms(which were proven true later on). 

Tbh, I like Paige. I was hoping I'd be wrong about having her win the title her first night. I had been saying long before she debuted when people would talk about Paige being champion that her winning the title early on is bad. Just look at how talented Gail Kim is, and she couldn't ever get over in WWE after she won the title in her first match.

Being away from the title picture for a while is a much better idea for Paige than AJ. AJ has been gaining popularity recently as well. I don't know if anyone else has been paying attention, but the CM Punk chants have been going away. In fact, I didn't hear any at HIAC or this past Raw after. Both matches did have AJ chants though. One being "AJ Lee" and the other "Let's go AJ". 

On the flip side, Paige's popularity is stuck. She needs to get away from the title matches. She has an opportunity to get people to pay attention to her with her upcoming stint on TD. The plus side with this way is that Paige has improved quite a bit during her feud with AJ. It hasn't translated to popularity just yet, but she's definitely gotten much better. Just compare the segment of AJ's return to the more recent ones.

I think that's where AJ & Paige being friends really helps Paige. Unlike her feuds with the TD from her first reign where they were not friends.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bearodactyl said:


> This post is just everything :waffle
> 
> If only people could discuss their favorite wrestlers without putting down people with a differing opinion. Maybe one day...


Where as I approve of and agree with this statement personally, with the hardcore diva marks I get the arguing and bickering somewhat, as the divas time is so limited on the WWE programming that if your favorite is getting the TV time, it is directly taking away another's favorite's TV time.

Not really defending the petty bickering and put-downs, just saying I understand it.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj sucks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> No, not really. AJ has been on top of the Diva's division for just under a year & a half. Cena has literally been on top for about a decade straight.
> 
> In WWE, AJ's record is 86-63-1, for a win percentage of about 57%. Cena's record is 490-166-48, for a win percentage of about 70%. Not to mention that AJ has lost to almost every diva on the main roster today at some point. I mean, she lost to Paige clean at Summerslam(the second biggest event of the year).
> 
> ...


Stopped reading after you called aj the most skilled. I think main event proves that nattie and Paige are most skilled in the ring. As for the crickets thing I know it's the cool thing to say now since bbr brought it up after paiges debut, but it's completely false now. Paige has been getting very decent reactions lately and is one of the few Diva's who you ever see people cheer for when she does something heelish. Also no matter the event you are guaranteed to see people in the front row with a Paige sign. Not bad for a chick that supposedly nobody cares about. Let's not mention that Paige has been the only diva to get exclusive merch this past year. First the commemorative ticket, then the 2k game and now a bear on wwe.com. wwe would not be doing this if she wasn't selling. Believe me they are not going to risk a ton of money if she wasn't selling.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> Aj sucks.


sheppy you're not helping my cause here. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would really appreciate proof plz.


*They have no proof. They're pulling this stat out of their ass. It's a :fact that AJ and Brie are the only Divas in the top 10 of merch sales and it's stupid to argue against this. I don't even like Brie, but you can't take that away from her to push your false agenda.

It's also funny that Natalya/Charlotte is regarded as a carry job by Paige marks, yet somehow Paige wrestling Natalya makes her the best. Fuck outta here with that flawed logic ut*


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

PUNKY said:


> It's obvious her and aj are the top sellers ( diva wise ) as they have the most merch and paige's twitter followers are growing day by day ( she's upto 423 thousand as of now, pretty impressive) She's on the up especially now she's signed to total divas.
> 
> Personally i don't care who sells the most merch, I care about who entertains me. Aj and Paige are *both* the top 2 divas at the moment, There's no need for both sets of marks to keep trying 1 up each other all the time.


I am not sure, but I think both the Bellas sell more merchandise than Paige, from what I read in this forum

And also in WWE hierarchy, they are above Paige and even some valid arguments can be made that they are above AJ at present with the recent focus they are getting. Not that I want it that way


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

As a huge fan of both AJ and Paige I want to see both of them do great, but honestly both of them may need a break from the title; give the belt to Alicia and have her feud with Charlotte. Start building the division up and work on elevating you're big stars at the same time. Put Paige and AJ back in when they are fresh again.

Just an idea through.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *They have no proof. They're pulling this stat out of their ass. It's a :fact that AJ and Brie are the only Divas in the top 10 of merch sales and it's stupid to argue against this. I don't even like Brie, but you can't take that away from her to push your false agenda.*


To be fair it was only alien that said that. I just kinda guessed about aj and paige being the top female sellers cos i heard paige sells well too. I actually completely forgot about the bellas, I was just thinking of nattie,alicia etc. It does surprise me the bellas sell so well though. :shocked:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> To be fair it was only alien that said that. I just kinda guessed about aj and paige being the top female sellers cos i heard paige sells well too. I actually completely forgot about the bellas, I was just thinking of nattie,alicia etc. It does surprise me the bellas sell so well though. :shocked:


Bellas are admittedly pretty well over with the casuals, who admittedly buy a shit ton of merchandise.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Bellas are admittedly pretty well over with the casuals, who admittedly buy a shit ton of merchandise.


Which is one of the main reasons I'm happy Paige is on Td's. She now will sell more merchandise to the female fans who love the show. I also think people are going to really enjoy her personality.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Which is one of the main reasons I'm happy Paige is on Td's. She now will sell more merchandise to the female fans who love the show. I also think people are going to really enjoy her personality.


Actually its true, the Bella's popularity started increasing as soon as the started being featured in TD. Just check this statistics

https://www.google.co.in/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F05zyl3z%2C%20%2Fm%2F0gh795g%2C%20nikki%20bella%2C%20brie%20bella&geo=US&cmpt=q


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Actually its true, the Bella's popularity started increasing as soon as the started being featured in TD. Just check this statistics
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F05zyl3z%2C%20%2Fm%2F0gh795g%2C%20nikki%20bella%2C%20brie%20bella&geo=US&cmpt=q


Yeah, I know that's why TD's was a good business decision by Paige. Its no secret that right now predominantly her fanbase is males. Now she can get over with the female casuals and get closer to that #1 spot.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Also no matter the event you are guaranteed to see people in the front row with a Paige sign. Not bad for a chick that supposedly nobody cares about.


Show me pictures or video of the month of October of the 4 RAWs, 3 Smackdowns, 4 Main Events, PPV and the Live Events (that you can find) that show people sitting in the front row with Paige signs. Just the last month is all I need.



> Let's not mention that Paige has been the only diva to get exclusive merch this past year.


1
2
3


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Show me pictures or video of the month of October of the 4 RAWs, 3 Smackdowns, 4 Main Events, PPV and the Live Events (that you can find) that show people sitting in the front row with Paige signs. Just the last month is all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wwe.com check out mainevent last weeks raw etc etc. Not difficult my friend.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Things that will boost paiges popularity.

[1]Being on total divas.
[2]If wwe allowed her to do more radio show interviews [Shes only done 1]. Like stern/Opie and anthony/mancow.
[3]Being on talk is jericho [Which is soooon] i feel will help her.
[4]Making the casuals aware of the praise paige has gotten from the top vets in the biz.
[5]If paige started playing more into the stuff she does that actually gets reactions. Crank it to an 11 gurl.
[6]Appearing on talk shows. Like conan. A lot of you guys scoffed at the idea. But i think that hypocritical.
I bet you any amount of money if paige were put on. You guys would watch it. You cats would be killed by the curiosity.
[7]Better merch. Those think again leather jackets of hers would be massive sellers. Because they look so cool. Get on it wwe.
[8]Wwe should allow paige to be far sadistic to her opponents.

I know i got off track. Just had this stuff on-my-mind.
And had to put it here.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> wwe.com check out mainevent last weeks raw etc etc. Not difficult my friend.


No, my friend...

You said:



> *no matter the event you are guaranteed to see people in the front row with a Paige sign*


"No matter the event". So show me all the events in October.

"guaranteed to see people in the front row with a Paige sign" Show me all the people at those events in October in the front row with a Paige sign.

You're the one who said it. Not me. So show me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Things that will boost paiges popularity.
> 
> [1]Being on total divas.
> [2]If wwe allowed her to do more radio show interviews [Shes only done 1]. Like stern/Opie and anthony/mancow.
> ...


Total divas is really the best thing for her to gain casual exposure. The talks show stuff is a pipedream. Nobody but Cena will get on those. However I do think she is getting an FHM shoot during her time in the UK next week, because she just recently followed them. I l would love it. Those shoots are not playboy provocative where sponsors could get mad, but sexy enough to get her over with even more casuals.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> No, my friend...
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...


I have to physically post a link from every event? just go on Youtube and llok at the fans in the audience. Youtube.com ever heard of it?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> I actually wouldn't mind that as a Bella run would definitely be way better than any reign since AJ first won the title in April 2013, and it's the Bellas so the creative would work harder for them than they would any other Diva so the reign would be great. Nikki/Brie stuff has been way better than AJ/Paige stuff too but people wear mark-coloured glasses.


WTF, have we been watching the same shit? These Bellas segments have been garbage. Neither of them has an ounce of mic skills, acting ability or wrestling skill between them. Christ, i'd rather watch another shitty hornswaggle/el torito feud than a bella title reign.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

PUNKY said:


> Do you really have to try and turn everything into a mark war ? It's a known fact she's getting much better crowd reactions now, There's no need to try and get a little dig in all the time (deluded, comes out to crickets etc)
> 
> *It's obvious her and aj are the top sellers ( diva wise )* as they have the most merch and paige's twitter followers are growing day by day ( she's upto 423 thousand as of now, pretty impressive) She's on the up especially now she's signed to total divas.
> 
> Personally i don't care who sells the most merch, I care about who entertains me. Aj and Paige are *both* the top 2 divas at the moment, There's no need for both sets of marks to keep trying to 1 up each other all the time.


Brie is the #2 seller behind AJ.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Total divas is really the best thing for her to gain casual exposure. The talks show stuff is a pipedream. Nobody but Cena will get on those. However I do think she is getting an FHM shoot during her time in the UK next week, because she just recently followed them. I l would love it. Those shoots are not playboy provocative where sponsors could get mad, but sexy enough to get her over with even more casuals.


Or a spread in maxim.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Or a spread in maxim.


maxim wont happen in the pg era


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Brie is the #2 seller behind AJ.


Not for too long just wait until January will Paige gets a hardcore push for total divas. :dance I give it until next may and Paige will be the most over diva on the roster. And all of this crickets thing will be laughed at. AT that point we will be hearing people trash the next up and coming diva. CHarlotte? or Maybe Bayley.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> I have to physically post a link from every event? just go on Youtube and llok at the fans in the audience. Youtube.com ever heard of it?


This is what I'm asking you to do, yes. I didn't make the claim, you did. So I don't need to go around searching it myself. I'm asking you, the one who has made this claim to show me the proof. No matter the event you said, front row, Paige signs. So I'm asking for you to show me every televised event in October and as many live events as you can find in October that prove your point.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Is this argument between Oakue and Islesfan about the signs really happening?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> This is what I'm asking you to do, yes. I didn't make the claim, you did. So I don't need to go around searching it myself. I'm asking you, the one who has made this claim to show me the proof. No matter the event you said, front row, Paige signs. So I'm asking for you to show me every televised event in October and as many live events as you can find in October that prove your point.


Why would I have to go around researching YT to show you if you don't care?To you have the network? Go rewatch Tuesdays mainevent for the most recent event where there are people with Paige signs. The proof is on YT those are the links. type in the days of each event since its so important to you and look at the audience.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is this argument between Oakue and Islesfan about the signs really happening?


Yes apparently if you ever mention that Paige has a fanbase some people on this site blow up. Only AJ is the GOAT and has fans.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Ok, for one thing, I'm not getting digs in. The guy really is deluded and/or trolling. Go back and read all his posts about either AJ or Paige. It shouldn't be a mark war when all I said was the truth. I mean, that wouldn't stop some Paige marks because I've gotten hate from them for making criticisms(which were proven true later on).
> 
> Tbh, I like Paige. I was hoping I'd be wrong about having her win the title her first night. I had been saying long before she debuted when people would talk about Paige being champion that her winning the title early on is bad. Just look at how talented Gail Kim is, and she couldn't ever get over in WWE after she won the title in her first match.
> 
> ...


You post stuff like this like you're not a mark yourself, Alien and to some extent Islefan (No offence to both but it's true and I've addressed this before with you both) can be the most frustrating posters on these discussions for me because they're voice is constant and clouded by their fanaticism which attracts the wrong attention on Paige, but you are equally frustrating when it comes to AJ so don't try and post stuff like this and act like you're not a mark too.

I'm fan of both but more a fan of Paige because I'm a wrestling fan not a sports entertainment fan and Paige is better wrestler then AJ and she's English like myself. Both girls need a break from the title scene and it shouldn't even be up for debate you bring up that debut and once it was revealed that she was indeed just shoved into that match the discussion of whether she deserved it not became mute we all know they fucked up but AJ was the catalyst for this because I'm betting she asked for the time off after the Mania match, anyway offtopic so back to it.

Ideally what should happen is have an angle that forces AJ and Paige into a truce like giving the Nikki the belt via Authority fuckery and having them be an Anti Authority team where Steph does everything she can to keep them both from the title while Nikki feuds with Brie, this way they can build the supposed "lesbian/weird" relationship between them and they can work on their ring chemistry and return to a feud later down the line when the relationship gets "too weird"

edit - as the signs arguement I recall a "Knight Dynasty" sign front row a couple of Raw's ago just saying :aj3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is this argument between Oakue and Islesfan about the signs really happening?



Its like the crowd reactions debate. After a while it just seems rather petty.
With all the shit going on in the world and it comes to shit like this.

Which could lead to a thread lock.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is this argument between Oakue and Islesfan about the signs really happening?


The usage of hyperbole (which is what this is, because no there are not people sitting in the front row in every single event with Paige signs) annoys me. I don't understand why someone has to say things like that, or oh she's the only person to get exclusive merch, which is also false and quick 30 second search proves.

I don't even mind Paige. But why is there a need for that? She can stand alone on her own without her marks having to make things up and exaggerate every single claim in an attempt to prove how great and over she is with the crowd, or the company.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> You post stuff like this like you're not a mark yourself, Alien and to some extent Islefan (No offence to both but it's true and I've addressed this before with you both) can be the most frustrating posters on these discussions for me because they're voice is constant and clouded by their fanaticism which attracts the wrong attention on Paige, but you are equally frustrating when it comes to AJ so don't try and post stuff like this and act like you're not a mark too.
> 
> I'm fan of both but more a fan of Paige because I'm a wrestling fan not a sports entertainment fan and Paige is better wrestler then AJ and she's English like myself. Both girls need a break from the title scene and it shouldn't even be up for debate you bring up that debut and once it was revealed that she was indeed just shoved into that match the discussion of whether she deserved it not became mute we all know they fucked up but AJ was the catalyst for this because I'm betting she asked for the time off after the Mania match, anyway offtopic so back to it.
> 
> Ideally what should happen is have an angle that forces AJ and Paige into a truce like giving the Nikki the belt via Authority fuckery and having them be an Anti Authority team where Steph does everything she can to keep them both from the title while Nikki feuds with Brie, this way they can build the supposed "lesbian/weird" relationship between them and they can work on their ring chemistry and return to a feud later down the line when the relationship gets "too weird"


I like this post, but the problem is we know the Divas are only going to get so much TV time so if both Paige and AJ are out of the title picture, then they will not be on TV, so I understand the frustration for both fanbases, and I (and I am sure others like you) have to sit in the middle of the mark wars, as a fan of both.

Your last paragrpah has what I have been saying since Paige's debut, Paige and AJ should be a team feuding with the "Total Divas" or the Authority, and the eventual Paige/AJ feud should've happened down the road.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> You post stuff like this like you're not a mark yourself, Alien and to some extent Islefan (No offence to both but it's true and I've addressed this before with you both) can be the most frustrating posters on these discussions for me because they're voice is constant and clouded by their fanaticism which attracts the wrong attention on Paige, but you are equally frustrating when it comes to AJ so don't try and post stuff like this and act like you're not a mark too.
> 
> I'm fan of both but more a fan of Paige because I'm a wrestling fan not a sports entertainment fan and Paige is better wrestler then AJ and she's English like myself. Both girls need a break from the title scene and it shouldn't even be up for debate you bring up that debut and once it was revealed that she was indeed just shoved into that match the discussion of whether she deserved it not became mute we all know they fucked up but AJ was the catalyst for this because I'm betting she asked for the time off after the Mania match, anyway offtopic so back to it.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize I agree and admit i'm a hardcore mark. Something that some AJ fans will never admit too. Also I would stop "white knighting" if the usual suspects stopped mentioning Paige as this awful person who has no fans day in and day out. Focus on who you like and the wars will end. And yes I remember that sign. Also check main event a guy on the left ring side held a big fan made Paige symbol, was pretty cool too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> The usage of hyperbole (which is what this is, because no there are not people sitting in the front row in every single event with Paige signs) annoys me. I don't understand why someone has to say things like that, or oh she's the only person to get exclusive merch, which is also false and quick 30 second search proves.
> 
> I don't even mind Paige. But why is there a need for that? She can stand alone on her own without her marks having to make things up and exaggerate every single claim in an attempt to prove how great and over she is with the crowd, or the company.


But saying Paige comes out to crickets, has no fans and doesn't sell isn't hyperbole? funny how I never see you criticize those posters.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sure in a few years and ill look back at some of my paige posts and think
of how silly i was.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> But saying Paige comes out to crickets, has no fans and doesn't sell isn't hyperbole? funny how I never see you criticize those posters.


Well, that's a straw man argument, because in this particular back and forth I was responding to you.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Well, that's a straw man argument, because in this particular back and forth I was responding to you.


No its not at all, whenever someone mentions Paige as popular you always come in and try to deny it. Whereas with AJ you always defend it. If someone exaggerates Paige being terrible or having zero fans you never respond. Then you will say you are not even an AJ mark" well your post history proves otherwise so why even deny it. but I know strawman. If you are going for the "unbiased gimmick" then at least be unbiased.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay. Now you're going to tell me what I am or am not going to say? I'm not going to go on with you for the rest of the day.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Have i mentioned that Aj Lee sucks yet? If not here it is again...

Aj Lee sucks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can we please just stop with the arguements? there is no need for these constant mark wars between AJ and Paige fans on here; it's utterly pointless and accomplishes absolutely nothing for anyone except to make everyone look kind of stupid. Especially since AJ and Paige fans (like all of us whether we one, the other or both) have bigger things to worry about, such as the crappy booking and story direction of the division as a whole.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think after aj left to get married. The title should of been vacated. Paige would
of gotten called-up. And instead of an immediate chance at the title.

A bracket tournament should of been put in place. And paige would of been placed into it. And then after the next several weeks we would have had 
watch her work her way up the ladder through the roster. And get the title win that way.

It would of been a steady sustained build of her. Instead of piling it all on at once.
That would of helped paige more.

Can we get this thread back onto the main topic..IE AJ LEE!!!
Yes i know i was one of the derailers [And know thats not a real word].


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I agree with you on aj but not paige.



Of course you don't... you're a biased mark. I on the other hand have no dog in this fight. They both FAILED.. Paige failed worse because it was her chance to utilize her superwoman booking to make herself relevant and she wasn't able to do it. She got out shined by the Bella Twins.

Fortunately Alicia is here to save the day.opcorn


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Austin/Rock fans arguing, Punk/Bryan fans arguing, AJ/Paige fans arguing - I mean don't get me wrong I have my favorite & preferred choice in each of those categories too, but the constant bitchfest this causes on this forum is beyond idiotic like most people have said before. Nobody can deny these two women have talent, also nobody can deny that the feud they had was/is a huge letdown.

Remember the hype around this place while Paige was in NXT for the potential feud between these two? Terrible booking, lack of chemistry & so many other things have derailed whatever this thing was supposed to be. Finger pointing at the two is beyond stupid because they're more then likely tried the best they could to make it work but it just fell flat.

Now stop being so damn stubborn & moronic about this whole thing, it's like reading middle school girls when I was young squabbling over who's better between NSync & Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Now stop being so damn stubborn & moronic about this whole thing, it's like reading middle school girls when I was young squabbling over who's better between NSync & Backstreet Boys.


Backstreet Boys. Better music and were better looking than the members of NSYNC (except for JT)


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Austin/Rock fans arguing, Punk/Bryan fans arguing, AJ/Paige fans arguing - I mean don't get me wrong I have my favorite & preferred choice in each of those categories too, but the constant bitchfest this causes on this forum is beyond idiotic like most people have said before. Nobody can deny these two women have talent, also nobody can deny that the feud they had was/is a huge letdown.
> 
> Remember the hype around this place while Paige was in NXT for the potential feud between these two? Terrible booking, lack of chemistry & so many other things have derailed whatever this thing was supposed to be. Finger pointing at the two is beyond stupid because they're more then likely tried the best they could to make it work but it just fell flat.
> 
> Now stop being so damn stubborn & moronic about this whole thing, it's like reading middle school girls when I was young squabbling over who's better between NSync & Backstreet Boys.



I never thought it would be a good match because Paige was a HORRIBLE mic worker. They protected her by using EMMA as her mouth piece, that's how bad it was. She has gotten a lot better but still lacks personality.

If AJ is Cena (which makes no sense) then Paige is definitely Roman Reigns on every level. (I've mentioned it before so don't know if there is a point to rehash)

Summer vs AJ was always thought to be awesome because of Summers mic ability. Now Sasha vs AJ would be nice as well. 

What we really need is a BFF story line. They are 3 of some of the best Divas they have but I am sure the other 2 will be ruined on the main roster as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PUNKY said:


> Yeah i wasn't aware of this either.... I think he might mean when her shirt went on sale (after her nxt match with emma) it was the highest selling t shirt that week ( i can remember lana tweeting about it) but i don't think it's the highest selling now, Although i have heard she gets decent sales hence why they kept adding more stuff. I do think her and undoubtedly aj are the top selling females though.


That's what I figured. She's young and selling good, so props to her, I guess.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

We've been through worse.


















Atleast I can tolerate AJ and like you said, she's only been in the title picture for like a year and atleast we got a three month break from her. It isn't like Michelle McCool where everything revolved around her and her antics for THREE FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Michelle McCool > Aj Lee

At least she could throw strikes without falling down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> Michelle McCool > Aj Lee
> 
> At least she could throw strikes without falling down.


lol McCool was better in ring, I don't think AJ does that anymore thou. Never understood why AJ did that. Wonder if it was he selling or some shit.

I didn't really get behind McCool's reign until Layla won the title thou. That was an entertaining run for them imo.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Stopped reading after you called aj the most skilled. I think main event proves that nattie and Paige are most skilled in the ring. As for the crickets thing I know it's the cool thing to say now since bbr brought it up after paiges debut, but it's completely false now. Paige has been getting very decent reactions lately and is one of the few Diva's who you ever see people cheer for when she does something heelish. Also no matter the event you are guaranteed to see people in the front row with a Paige sign. Not bad for a chick that supposedly nobody cares about. Let's not mention that Paige has been the only diva to get exclusive merch this past year. First the commemorative ticket, then the 2k game and now a bear on wwe.com. wwe would not be doing this if she wasn't selling. Believe me they are not going to risk a ton of money if she wasn't selling.


Is it really something to be proud of to criticize my post without even reading it? I said that AJ is the most skilled performer, not ring technician. Performer includes both everything a professional wrestler does in front of the camera. AJ is in another league in the acting aspect compared to Paige, & to an extreme, Natalya. I also dare you to find any post where I say Paige has no fans. I've said she isn't over with the casuals, which is true. That's why it's pretty quite during Paige's entrances. I suggest that you go back and read that post, because it has legitimate things to talk about.

As far as Paige vs Natalya is supposed to prove they are the best, AJ & Natalya had a great title match on Main Event earlier this year.






From a wrestling site reporting about the match:












Lebyonics said:


> I am not sure, but I think both the Bellas sell more merchandise than Paige, from what I read in this forum
> 
> And also in WWE hierarchy, they are above Paige and even some valid arguments can be made that they are above AJ at present with the recent focus they are getting. Not that I want it that way


The Bellas were really only featured more during the feud with Steph. She was the reason they were featured heavily, not the Bellas. AJ is the bread & butter of merch sales for divas. She has actually been Top 5, including the men, in sales recently. 



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah, I know that's why TD's was a good business decision by Paige. Its no secret that right now predominantly her fanbase is males. Now she can get over with the female casuals and get closer to that #1 spot.


Are you going to apologize for hating on me when I said this from the beginning?



islesfan13 said:


> Not for too long just wait until January will Paige gets a hardcore push for total divas. :dance I give it until next may and Paige will be the most over diva on the roster. And all of this crickets thing will be laughed at. AT that point we will be hearing people trash the next up and coming diva. CHarlotte? or Maybe Bayley.


I actually like Paige, so you shouldn't be quick to dismiss what I say. The extreme bias AJ fans make me look bad, which you should understand with the likes of marks like Regent doing the same to you.



islesfan13 said:


> No need to apologize I agree and admit i'm a hardcore mark. Something that some AJ fans will never admit too. Also I would stop "white knighting" if the usual suspects stopped mentioning Paige as this awful person who has no fans day in and day out. Focus on who you like and the wars will end. And yes I remember that sign. Also check main event a guy on the left ring side held a big fan made Paige symbol, was pretty cool too.


I'm an AJ mark, but I don't make hate comments. Anything I say critical of Paige has merit as intention, no dislike of her as a person. Too bad you didn't read that post earlier, because it had positive remarks about Paige in there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

People need to stop acting like Nattie doesn't have a blessed match with just about anybody.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> People need to stop acting like Nattie doesn't have a blessed match with just about anybody.


Nattie is definitely one of the best female wrestlers I have ever seen compete in my life, it's sad that she's never been given a proper run with the Women's/Diva's title so far.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Geez AJ and Paige aren't even feuding anymore, can this mark war end already? Let it go people.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

It's getting seriously ridiculous. She is holding the title FOREVER.Why?!?There is at least 5 divas who deserve the title too.Hell,I don't even like Paige or some of the others,but for crying out loud put this title on someone other than AJ.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol McCool was better in ring, I don't think AJ does that anymore thou. Never understood why AJ did that. Wonder if it was he selling or some shit.
> 
> I didn't really get behind McCool's reign until Layla won the title thou. That was an entertaining run for them imo.


Aj literally falls down every single time she throws a kick.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

King BOOKAH said:


> I never thought it would be a good match because Paige was a HORRIBLE mic worker. They protected her by using EMMA as her mouth piece, that's how bad it was. She has gotten a lot better but still lacks personality.


fpalm what the fuck has mic skills got to do with it being a good match? Would they fight with microphones like lightsabres? If you'd said feud you could have had a point but blaming mic skills for their poor matches is just idiotic, their matches bombed because they had no chemistry plain and simple mic skills had nothing to do with it.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Paige was also hilarious on commentary. I think her mic work is improving quite a bit, actually.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> Paige was also hilarious on commentary. I think her mic work is improving quite a bit, actually.


Yeah i said this from the start, I'll admit it wasn't that great on her debut or when aj returned but i put that down to nerves and i was right. Since then she's spoken on the mic a few times and on commentary and she's been great.

EDIT I can't remember the exact dates obviously but i'm sure she spoke on the mic on main event which was a considerable improvement. Also on raw doing the poem etc and on commentary quite a few times and she's looked way more confident.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> Aj literally falls down every single time she throws a kick.


Well AJ is kinda tiny. I still don't no why she does it for the punches, but the kicks are clearly understandable.

Paige is 5 8

AJ is 5 2.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Paige was also hilarious on commentary. I think her mic work is improving quite a bit, actually.


She's getting more comfortable it seems and thus she's doing a lot better.



RCSheppy said:


> Aj literally falls down every single time she throws a kick.


Wanna see something funny? Watch AJ when she tries to run the ropes. :lmao


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> fpalm what the fuck has mic skills got to do with it being a good match? Would they fight with microphones like lightsabres? If you'd said feud you could have had a point but blaming mic skills for their poor matches is just idiotic, their matches bombed because they had no chemistry plain and simple mic skills had nothing to do with it.


So you mean to tell me that feuds don't require any mic ability to be able to be presented in a fashion fans can care?

Of course you don't you're a Paige mark and if you were ever forced to think with your entire brain it might hurt your ego a bit.

True feuds are carried on the mic and in the story telling. Ring antics are used to highten and further the feud, to put up or shut up when it comes down to it but the reason guys like Punk, Rock, Austin etc had the following they had is because of how they told a story.

At the end of the day there are a bunch of better and flashier wrestlers than AJ and Paige in their division if all that matter was that then neither would be near the title.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Geez AJ and Paige aren't even feuding anymore, can this mark war end already? Let it go people.


According aj lee she wants the feud to continue. And we know aj lee.
SHE WILL GET WHAT SHE WANTS!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

King BOOKAH said:


> So you mean to tell me that feuds don't require any mic ability to be able to be presented in a fashion fans can care?
> 
> Of course you don't you're a Paige mark and if you were ever forced to think with your entire brain it might hurt your ego a bit.
> 
> ...


you said match, MATCH not feud so yes matches don't require mic skills try again!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> The Bellas were really only featured more during the feud with Steph. She was the reason they were featured heavily, not the Bellas. AJ is the bread & butter of merch sales for divas. She has actually been Top 5, including the men, in sales recently.


The Bellas and their feud(with Steph being the original catalyst) have been featured more heavily since like Payback and the slap heard round the world 50 million recapped times.

And Merch in comparison to TD TV renewal fees? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH. Merch might mean something to the men, right now TD money trumps all for the women, and they're being spotlighted as such.

I like AJ, but she'd be largely irrelevant if Paige weren't there being the straw that stirs the drink. That's just fact. I mean, it should tell you a lot when they use Paige, and not AJ, to keep the Kidd-Natty storyline warm.

And I've got money that face lick was probably her idea lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> THINK again!


*FIXED!*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *FIXED!*


Hot gif this is why your my top five poster on this site


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> She's getting more comfortable it seems and thus she's doing a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see something funny? Watch AJ when she tries to run the ropes. :lmao


Beats Kelly Kelly.



tailhook said:


> The Bellas and their feud(with Steph being the original catalyst) have been featured more heavily since like Payback and the slap heard round the world 50 million recapped times.
> 
> And Merch in comparison to TD TV renewal fees? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH.* Merch might mean something to the men*, right now TD money trumps all for the women, and they're being spotlighted as such.
> 
> ...


Merch sales mean something to WWE, you clown.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Hot gif this is why your my top five poster on this site


Any paige gif is a hot gif.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't wait for Nikki to end the reign of terror at Survivor Series :mark:


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> Can't wait for Nikki to end the reign of terror at Survivor Series :mark:



I can't wait!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

tailhook said:


> And Merch in comparison to TD TV renewal fees? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH. Merch might mean something to the men, right now TD money trumps all for the women, and they're being spotlighted as such.


Agree. I don't think people realize how little merch factors into WWE's revenue. It's about 6%, half of which is from Cena. Leaving the rest to make up 3%, so AJ more than likely bring in like 0.3% revenue which is nothing to the WWE.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> Can't wait for Nikki to end the reign of terror at Survivor Series :mark:





Gametoo said:


> I can't wait!


:mark:










Save us Nikki


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Beats Kelly Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Merch sales mean something to WWE, you clown.


And if they get 100x more money out of TD rights fees, what then? It then means that merch sales are pocket change. Which revenue stream do you protect and push? Lets also not forget that TD women have merch too, and if that money combined adds up to AJ's merch sales that still makes TD > AJ.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> I can't wait!


Definitely not going to be Survivor Series. The two suggested setups for the women are either Team Nikki vs Team Brie(likely) or Team AJ vs Team Paige (lol?).

Neither allows for a separate 1v1 match between Nikki v AJ as one or the other would be a captain.

And plus, I'd think Nicole would want to win the thing at the A show Royal Rumble, which has the most exposure. And given the rumors that Paige is on TD with the belt, AJ needs to drop it to her at some point before Rumble, and then Paige would lose it at Rumble for the Season Finale for TD.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Definitely not going to be Survivor Series. The two suggested setups for the women are either Team Nikki vs Team Brie(likely) or Team AJ vs Team Paige (lol?).
> 
> Neither allows for a separate 1v1 match between Nikki v AJ as one or the other would be a captain.
> 
> *And plus, I'd think Nicole would want to win the thing at the A show Royal Rumble, which has the most exposure. And given the rumors that Paige is on TD with the belt, AJ needs to drop it to her at some point before Rumble, and then Paige would lose it at Rumble for the Season Finale for TD.*


:Out

A third title reign for Paige within one year, and a one month transitional reign to top it off? She's already trying hard to recover from the AJ burial, this would make it extra tough.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :Out
> 
> A third title reign for Paige within one year, and a one month transitional reign to top it off? She's already trying to recover from the AJ burial, this would ruin her for good.


Give Paige an actual storyline that people would be invested in and shell get over. The title has been seen as an after thought for a good two years now. time to give her a real storyline, I prefer not with a male because I want to see what she can do on her own. But if its with a male so be it. I wouldn't be opposed to Paige becoming sister Abigail.


----------



## Tank Truck (Oct 6, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Trish was always in the Women's title picture, so that's bullshit. AJ is the new Trish in the sense of being the face of the Divas division and far above everyone else. There's no reason for her to step down because no one else is deserving. Sasha and Charlotte are the only two girls with the potential to draw interest into the Divas once again, and they won't be called up for awhile. When AJ stepped away for 3 months, the division crashed and burned. They have no one that's credible or entertaining enough to be on top. Alicia was their best bet when she got red hot, but they ruined it by feeding her to a boring Paige who wasn't getting over. Since every Diva has been squashed by either AJ or Paige this year, it would be stupid for ANY of them to beat her for the title. The NXT girls are the future with Sasha and Charlotte at the helm. This main roster is a lost cause.*


 I just realized that AJ and Paige squashed everyone in the divas divison. 



joeycalz said:


> I have no problems with AJ. She put over Paige cleanly at Summerslam and last night Paige lost in a fluky manner when Alicia basically threw her back in for slaughter. The problem is: nobody cares about any of the other divas besides the four that are being promoted. You're only as good as your opponent and AJ doesn't have anybody left to face -- besides Paige.
> 
> I also believe that within six months, the crowd will turn on her. Once more and more information about Punk's post-WWE future come out, she will be the recipient of the backlash and probably leave the company within a year.
> 
> The only thing left for AJ to do is the obvious: Wrestlemania feud with Steph for the Divas Championship.


:agree::agree: I second this opinion, it is really AJ,Paige and the Bella's running the show for the divas with Stephanie at the helm, the others are just there to job out to Those four and be spot monkeys


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :Out
> 
> A third title reign for Paige within one year, and a one month transitional reign to top it off? She's already trying hard to recover from the AJ burial, this would make it extra tough.


Truer words could never be said.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> you said match, MATCH not feud so yes matches don't require mic skills try again!


Matches are affected by the crowd. So yes, getting the crowd interested in your match before it starts helps immensely. 



tailhook said:


> The Bellas and their feud(with Steph being the original catalyst) have been featured more heavily since like Payback and the slap heard round the world 50 million recapped times.
> 
> And Merch in comparison to TD TV renewal fees? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH. Merch might mean something to the men, right now TD money trumps all for the women, and they're being spotlighted as such.
> 
> I like AJ, but she'd be largely irrelevant if Paige weren't there being the straw that stirs the drink. That's just fact. I mean, it should tell you a lot when they use Paige, and not AJ, to keep the Kidd-Natty storyline warm.


The amount of spotlight that the Bella feud has had has been going down dramatically since Steph exited involvement. Also seems like you forget that there are a bunch of other divas on the show, and it would still get by just fine without them. They really are only featured in TD because of who they are both screwing. Considering AJ is top 5 in sales currently among all superstars means she makes them a lot of money. 

That last part is just ridiculous though. AJ has been the most over diva since 2012. How you can believe AJ would be irrelevant without Paige just speaks to how bias a mark you really are. 

And all the using Paige in the Kidd-Natty storyline means nothing. It's a mostly NXT storyline lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Hot gif this is why your my top five poster on this site


*This love hate relationship is just like Paige's storylines. Sometimes you post great stuff and sometimes you make me really angry. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This love hate relationship is just like Paige's storylines. Sometimes you post great stuff and sometimes you make me really angry. *


Were frenemies


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Were frenemies


You're the Paige to BBR's AJ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Were frenemies


LOL!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> You're the Paige to BBR's AJ?


 A Fox and AJ are dead to me:bow:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Stephanie mcmahon as paiges new friend?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> *The amount of spotlight that the Bella feud has had has been going down dramatically since Steph exited involvement.* Also seems like you forget that there are a bunch of other divas on the show, and it would still get by just fine without them. They really are only featured in TD because of who they are both screwing. Considering AJ is top 5 in sales currently among all superstars means she makes them a lot of money.


Keep living in that fantasy world. Its been Bella on Bella ever since and at the top of the card over or equal to anything having to do with AJ v Paige. Not to mention with the whole Personal Assistant thing, this entire month is going to be wall to wall Bellas as they really ramp up the mean with Nikki in preparation for her going over at Rumble. The only thing that has propped up the AJ/Paige feud has been the title.



Randumo24 said:


> That last part is just ridiculous though. AJ has been the most over diva since 2012. How you can believe AJ would be irrelevant without Paige just speaks to how bias a mark you really are.


Ok.. Paige doesn't exist. Who does AJ face to stay relevant? Foxy? She goes over her a couple of times to fun crazy town bits.. now what? The Bellas can't stand her. We going to have another Parade of TD's for her to go over to dead crowds with? We had that in the spring and the crowd was dead then, it'll be dead now as everybody knows she isn't losing the title. The simple fact is that she doesn't have chemistry with anybody on the roster, but Paige, due to her anti-social IRL attitude. She's the workerbee that is head down every week putting forth a standard effort and largely dials it in.

Whatever person new 'feuds' with her is going to have to start by taking the belt off her, and that isn't happening at this point unless its an NXT Rookie, and then its Dejavu all over again. Pretty much losing the belt is the only way she can make a tangible enough connection with people to feud with them. And in wrestling, if it weren't for the particular circumstances, that would be a death sentence in the industry. A great Champion should be able to feud regularly with anyone and have it be believeable, and not always have to lose the belt to do so.



Randumo24 said:


> And all the using Paige in the Kidd-Natty storyline means nothing. It's a mostly NXT storyline lol.


It highlights everything that's wrong with AJ. *SHE* should be the person doing those spots and helping girls out. She's the champion(or even when she wasn't champion). But that's not how she rolls... she's only interested in getting done and paid so she can go back to her comic books. That's a closed-off mind and personality and anathema to a wrestler because a one-person feud can only ever go for so long before it goes completely stale. If you can't play well with others, you're usually on your way out. The only question is when.

I'm really interested to see Nikki and Paige go at it and see just what they can put on with both girls fully engaged and ready for war. I think when they finally do make the transition to the Bellas with Paige/Foxy... that you'll start to witness just how bad AJ has been at being a champion, as the full division starts to come back to life.

At some point, the rubber meets the road and you have to decide whether AJ is just that good, or whether AJ was just that bad. And I do believe its the latter once you have the changing of the guard and can contrast the difference. Either way, you'll find out here pretty soon, and I don't think you'll like how it turns out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

tailhook said:


> It highlights everything that's wrong with AJ. *SHE* should be the person doing those spots and helping girls out. She's the champion(or even when she wasn't champion). But that's not how she rolls... she's only interested in getting done and paid so she can go back to her comic books. That's a closed-off mind and personality and anathema to a wrestler because a one-person feud can only ever go for so long before it goes completely stale. If you can't play well with others, you're usually on your way out. The only question is when.


So apparently they told AJ to fight Natalya on Main Event and she said "Fuck you! I got the new issue of Batman back in my dressing room. Send Paige out there!". Apparently it wasn't some bookers decision to put AJ out there at all. 

And I guess AJ has refused to wrestle anyone but Paige since coming back. Except for the multiple times she did including putting over Eva Marie of all people twice and Nikki Bella being in the triple threat PPV match. 

I am not arguing the WWE is not making bad decisions with AJ. But she isn't booking the show and I doubt she is just vetoing everything you want from happening. I know she supposedly has pull but the bookers should shoulder a lot if not most if not all of the blame for what you are talking about. 

Although as far as Natalya vs Paige on Main Event. The purpose of that match was to get over Tyson Kidd as a heel and push the Natalya/Tyson marriage angle. There was no reason that had to be AJ in that match or she was necessary for it to work. Especially given that both AJ and Natalya are faces. AJ can't be in every match and if she was people would be sick of it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Were frenemies


I assume you never went back & read that post.



tailhook said:


> It highlights everything that's wrong with AJ. *SHE* should be the person doing those spots and helping girls out. She's the champion(or even when she wasn't champion). But that's not how she rolls.


I'm only going to address this because I don't feel like dealing with the giant pile of crazy. AJ is the face champion & top diva. Why would they use her to put over a face in a feud that goes on 95% of the time on NXT?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Dan Pratt said:


> So apparently they told AJ to fight Natalya on Main Event and she said "Fuck you! I got the new issue of Batman back in my dressing room. Send Paige out there!". Apparently it wasn't some bookers decision to put AJ out there at all.
> 
> And I guess AJ has refused to wrestle anyone but Paige since coming back. *Except for the multiple times she did including putting over Eva Marie of all people twice* and Nikki Bella being in the triple threat PPV match.
> 
> ...


:LOL

Come on, that was a distraction finish that was all about adding heat to the Paige/AJ feud. And AJ gave Eva Marie a beating at ringside afterward (like a sore loser btw) so she can still look strong. Which made it all fucking pointless to begin with. 

Just one of the many examples of AJ's strong booking killing Paige's heat.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Michelle McCool > Aj Lee
> 
> At least she could throw strikes without falling down.


LMAO, atleast AJ can cut a promo and not have the crowd sitting on their hands when she comes out. You know you suck when Vickie Guerrero can't even get you over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> I assume you never went back & read that post.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to address this because I don't feel like dealing with the giant pile of crazy. AJ is the face champion & top diva. Why would they use her to put over a face in a feud that goes on 95% of the time on NXT?


I did. You are not Paige hater you are a very strong AJ fan. Opposite of me, but I can respect your opinion. I wont always agree with it but ill respect it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :LOL
> 
> Come on, that was a distraction finish that was all about adding heat to the Paige/AJ feud. And AJ gave Eva Marie a beating at ringside afterward (like a sore loser btw) so she can still look strong. Which made it all fucking pointless to begin with.
> 
> *Just one of the many examples of AJ's strong booking killing Paige's heat*.



You really don't understand much about wrestling do you?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> I did. You are not Paige hater you are a very strong AJ fan. Opposite of me, but I can respect your opinion. *I wont always agree with it but ill respect it*.


I wouldn't ask for, or expect anything else. I mean, it really seems like it has gone unnoticed that I've been talking about what I think is best for Paige, not just AJ.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This thread still going on? I'll stick to main scene. AJ Lee will not take a break from the Diva's Championship. Not until the WWE decides it's time. Right now and nor anytime soon it will not happen. The one thing I wanted was that this Paige/AJ feud cools off for now. It is best for the both of them.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe it will pick-up again in 2015.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Dan Pratt said:


> Although as far as Natalya vs Paige on Main Event. The purpose of that match was to get over Tyson Kidd as a heel and push the Natalya/Tyson marriage angle. There was no reason that had to be AJ in that match or she was necessary for it to work. Especially given that both AJ and Natalya are faces. AJ can't be in every match and if she was people would be sick of it.


People would be sick of it because AJ always gives the exact same match. Even when she lets Eva Marie go over, its the same moveset with no psychology, and you know its not going to lead to anything substantial because you can tell AJ thinks she's on another level and Eva Marie is 'beneath' her, hence the beating. And wrestlers that can't see eye to eye usually can't work in storylines. Paige vs Eva Marie would actually be fairly interesting to watch as Paige would probably look to do anything she could to help Eva Marie work a good match, and she likely wouldn't look to embarrass her like AJ did. And when you have someone like Eva Marie, who gets shit on repeatedly by the fans and other wrestlers, someone actually being nice and trying to help her perform well can mean the world to them.

Oh, and Paige IS in nearly every Female 'Wrestling style' match, and people are eating it up because she's finding ways to make it fresh and work with multiple women. Like The Lick. She's a booker's dream in that she'll make it work. Give a little something extra and find a way to throw a curveball at a storyline(hey Tyson, WATCH THIS). And while she's doing so, she's also establishing firm connections and respect with other wrestlers as she'll work to get them noticed(because really, The Lick means that match gets watched *a lot* more than it normally would being on ME). She couldn't do this at the start, because they didn't trust her. She has a lot more leeway now, and she's taking the ball and running with it.

Either way, from a Pure Traditional Wrestler standpoint, know that Paige runs rings around AJ, and trust me.. nobody knows it more acutely than AJ. Paige is one of very few that can carry an entire division(and I mean a real division, not AJ's one-woman division) on her back, and likely will in the coming years. The only one similar in that regard on the male side is Seth Rollins. Everybody wants a piece of that guy and he'll sell your RKO like he just died on the mat.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

They are now building to ANOTHER AJ/Paige match at survivor series

A match so mediocre in a feud booked so stupidly with shades of grey russo-isms minus title swaps weekly

Aj and paige have zero chemistry with each other, but do well with other opponents. AJ works better as a plucky underdog, but they can't decide between sneaky heel or super strong face in her weekly 

Summerslam should have been the end of the feud. Paige reversed the black widown and put her away with rampage. That's as decisive as it gets.

AJ must have the best vag. To get punk to tie her down. She must give vince the best hj's to get that spot.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> They are now building to ANOTHER AJ/Paige match at survivor series


Well.. if the rumors of her having the title in TD promotion materials are right.. she'll need it in preparation for losing the title to Nikki. I'm curious to see if they do take it in a more creepy direction. Would be interesting.



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> A match so mediocre in a feud booked so stupidly with shades of grey russo-isms minus title swaps weekly


What.. you didn't like The Lick? Awesome moment.



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Aj and paige have zero chemistry with each other, *but do well with other opponents*. AJ works better as a plucky underdog, but they can't decide between sneaky heel or super strong face in her weekly


LOL.. like who on the roster does AJ have a better match with than Paige? Lol.. at this point who would she even be a plucky underdog to? And nobody has better chemistry with AJ than Paige. Not really saying much about AJ though, as nobody seems to have any real chemistry with her but CM Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tailhook said:


> *People would be sick of it because AJ always gives the exact same match. Even when she lets Eva Marie go over, its the same moveset with no psychology, and you know its not going to lead to anything substantial because you can tell AJ thinks she's on another level and Eva Marie is 'beneath' her, hence the beating. And wrestlers that can't see eye to eye usually can't work in storylines. Paige vs Eva Marie would actually be fairly interesting to watch as Paige would probably look to do anything she could to help Eva Marie work a good match, and she likely wouldn't look to embarrass her like AJ did. And when you have someone like Eva Marie, who gets shit on repeatedly by the fans and other wrestlers, someone actually being nice and trying to help her perform well can mean the world to them.*
> 
> Oh, and Paige IS in nearly every Female 'Wrestling style' match, and people are eating it up because she's finding ways to make it fresh and work with multiple women. Like The Lick. She's a booker's dream in that she'll make it work. Give a little something extra and find a way to throw a curveball at a storyline(hey Tyson, WATCH THIS). And while she's doing so, she's also establishing firm connections and respect with other wrestlers as she'll work to get them noticed(because really, The Lick means that match gets watched *a lot* more than it normally would being on ME). She couldn't do this at the start, because they didn't trust her. She has a lot more leeway now, and she's taking the ball and running with it.
> 
> Either way, from a Pure Traditional Wrestler standpoint, know that Paige runs rings around AJ, and trust me.. nobody knows it more acutely than AJ. Paige is one of very few that can carry an entire division(and I mean a real division, not AJ's one-woman division) on her back, and likely will in the coming years. The only one similar in that regard on the male side is Seth Rollins. Everybody wants a piece of that guy and he'll sell your RKO like he just died on the mat.


The hell? Guess you know AJ personally now. 

AJ in 2013 was having her ass embarrased repeatedly by TD stars to make em look good and only having a payoff match at PPV's for the sake of her long title reign angle. AJ even had a house show match with Paige long before her debut which I believe Paige went over just to test her out, and it got nice reviews, and went down to NXT to give rub too Bayley. Paige's matches with AJ weren't even all that bad, just kinda short and taking a backseat in booking to TD matches.

a lick = a fresh match :ti


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Matches are affected by the crowd. So yes, getting the crowd interested in your match before it starts helps immensely.


Totally different point, 2 performers working a match together has nothing to do with the entertainment aspect that comes from mic work, Paige and AJ's inability to have the great matches expected does not stem from Paige's weaker mic work it's their in ring chemistry not gelling or engaging a crowd. The mic work aspect of pro wrestling is a tool to sell the feud and has nothing to do with how they work together in the ring during a match.


Anyway I have a feeling we're gonna get a multi-diva match at SvS and seeing how heavily AJ, Paige, Nikki and Brie are featured in the SvS promo I think it will be a repeat of Night of Champions triple threat this time having Nikki win with Brie's help before her being Nikki's assistant ends 2 days after SvS.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

troubleman1218 said:


> We've been through worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making that comparison as if AJ was a fraction of the talent Michelle was. :ti


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> LMAO, atleast AJ can cut a promo and not have the crowd sitting on their hands when she comes out. You know you suck when Vickie Guerrero can't even get you over.


At leat Michelle McCool could kind of Wrestle instead of looking like a badger-monkey on speed, running around falling all over the place like some sort of drunk.










Like what in the flying fuck is she even doing here?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> At leat Michelle McCool could kind of Wrestle instead of looking like a badger-monkey on speed, running around falling all over the place like some sort of drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a top rope move before? Or just mad she didn't arch her back and get as high as an Evan Bourne? At least take one of her legitimate botches for this argument... don't see what you're trying to prove with that video.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You really don't understand much about wrestling do you?


*No, he doesn't. This isn't a burial by any means. Paige is in the best possible situation right now. She needs to take a step back and hit the reset button. Too much time in the title scene would cause outright rejection. Now she has time to shine on the backburner with Alicia. She and Alicia can put on good matches and Paige can be the standout in that feud since they toned down Alicia's stale crazy act. She will start to get reactions since she's not competing with the best Diva. There's no pressure now and she can find herself without being forced down everyone's throats.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *No, he doesn't. This isn't a burial by any means. Paige is in the best possible situation right now. She needs to take a step back and hit the reset button. Too much time in the title scene would cause outright rejection. Now she has time to shine on the backburner with Alicia. She and Alicia can put on good matches and Paige can be the standout in that feud since they toned down Alicia's stale crazy act. She will start to get reactions since she's not competing with the best Diva. There's no pressure now and she can find herself without being forced down everyone's throats.*


Should just build a divas tag division. Get more divas involve and have Paige and foxy stay together and win the divas tag championship. Would work for td's too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Should just build a divas tag division. Get more divas involve and have Paige and foxy stay together and win the divas tag championship. Would work for td's too.


*I'd be ok with a Divas Tag division since they get thrown into clusterfuck matches for no reason. The executives want to put as many of them in the ring as possible with no purpose, so why not?*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So AJ VS Nikki is official at SvS, hope we get a lot of promos and less random tag matches to build this feud.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *No, he doesn't. This isn't a burial by any means. Paige is in the best possible situation right now. She needs to take a step back and hit the reset button. Too much time in the title scene would cause outright rejection. Now she has time to shine on the backburner with Alicia. She and Alicia can put on good matches and Paige can be the standout in that feud since they toned down Alicia's stale crazy act. She will start to get reactions since she's not competing with the best Diva. There's no pressure now and she can find herself without being forced down everyone's throats.*


I'm sorry, when did I say anything on the contrary to this? Did I ever say I want her in the title scene right now or to win the championship again? I didn't even want her to win at Hell in a Cell and I've stated many times I didn't want her to go after the title again til late 2015 after her character has been established. You know, how they should've done in the first place. Someone like yourself who's so adept with the search function on this site and digging up old posts should know this. Even the OP mentions part of this. 

So I don't know why you directed this shit at me for my analysis on the Eva Marie segment, which I stand by cause it made no sense. Heel gets heat on face by distracting them to lose a match, in this case AJ suffering a humiliating loss to Eva Marie. Fans are supposed to be pissed and want to see next week how the face retaliates. But then you have AJ just beat the shit out of Eva at ringside and shrug it off like the loss meant nothing which totally negates the purpose of the segment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> So AJ VS Nikki is official at SvS, hope we get a lot of promos and less random tag matches to build this feud.


Ugggghhhh... we really are gonna have to deal with a shit Bella reign. And then the Bella feud and that will probably be the WM program. Fuck this dumb ass company.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> *Ugggghhhh... we really are gonna have to deal with a shit Bella reign*. And then the Bella feud and that will probably be the WM program. Fuck this dumb ass company.


AJ will win, that's a given. LOLAJWINS is more relevant than LOLCENAWINS these days. They might protect Nikki though by having Brie interfere and cost her the match after her "30 days" are over at SvS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> AJ will win, that's a given. LOLAJWINS is more relevant than LOLCENAWINS these days.


I'd hope so... as much as the WWE have booked the division into oblivion, giving the title and the WM feud to the Bellss would be the final nail in the coffin. I cannot wait for that damned reality show to be cancelled. While I'm dreaming and hoping, let's hope Vince grows a damn brain soon, fires Dunn, and realises he has to actually give a shit about wrestling again.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm sorry, when did I say anything on the contrary to this? Did I ever say I want her in the title scene right now or to win the championship again? I didn't even want her to win at Hell in a Cell and I've stated many times I didn't want her to go after the title again til late 2015 after her character has been established. You know, how they should've done in the first place. Someone like yourself who's so adept with the search function on this site and digging up old posts should know this. Even the OP mentions part of this.
> 
> So I don't know why you directed this shit at me for my analysis on the Eva Marie segment, which I stand by cause it made no sense. Heel gets heat on face by distracting them to lose a match, in this case AJ suffering a humiliating loss to Eva Marie. Fans are supposed to be pissed and want to see next week how the face retaliates. But then you have AJ just beat the shit out of Eva at ringside and shrug it off like the loss meant nothing which totally negates the purpose of the segment.



Since when you like Nikki? :shocked:


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> I'd hope so... as much as the WWE have booked the division into oblivion, giving the title and the WM feud to the Bellss would be the final nail in the coffin. I cannot wait for that damned reality show to be cancelled. While I'm dreaming and hoping, let's hope Vince grows a damn brain soon, fires Dunn, and realises he has to actually give a shit about wrestling again.


This WM will be Charlotte by all indications, hopefully we get AJ/Steph out of it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> This WM will be Charlotte by all indications, hopefully we get AJ/Steph out of it.


I just want it to be built around wrestling and wrestling feuds... not catty reality TV drama that has no place in the wrestling business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> Since when you like Nikki? :shocked:


*He doesn't. He's just desperate to get the title off AJ so he latches on to whoever's fighting her.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm sorry, when did I say anything on the contrary to this? Did I ever say I want her in the title scene right now or to win the championship again? I didn't even want her to win at Hell in a Cell and I've stated many times I didn't want her to go after the title again til late 2015 after her character has been established. You know, how they should've done in the first place. Someone like yourself who's so adept with the search function on this site and digging up old posts should know this. Even the OP mentions part of this.
> 
> So I don't know why you directed this shit at me for my analysis on the Eva Marie segment, which I stand by cause it made no sense. Heel gets heat on face by distracting them to lose a match, in this case AJ suffering a humiliating loss to Eva Marie. Fans are supposed to be pissed and want to see next week how the face retaliates. But then you have AJ just beat the shit out of Eva at ringside and shrug it off like the loss meant nothing which totally negates the purpose of the segment.


*
Yet you run around shouting from the rooftops that AJ buried Paige. Creative ruined Paige, and they ruined this feud. AJ didn't even elevate herself. She's been one of the least entertaining parts of the show for the last few months due to how poorly the Paige feud has been booked. You don't know anything about wrestling if you put AJ at fault for how any of this has played out. A burial would be destroying Paige on the mic, no selling her offense, and not acknowledging her as a worthy opponent. She's done nothing but say good things about her, on and off screen.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Making that comparison as if AJ was a fraction of the talent Michelle was. :ti


So talented that no one ever cared when she was around. 

I think AJ should take a break from the company altogether.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> This WM will be Charlotte by all indications, hopefully we get AJ/Steph out of it.


LOL.. what indications? 

I don't see them bringing Charlotte up before RAW After Mania at the earliest. They usually don't bring up rookies mid-cycle. Not that it can't happen, but I would be surprised if it did.

I would expect the title to shift to Nikki(with Paige being her primary jobber when they want to space out Nikki v Brie) and then Brie starting @ WM(with Charlotte/Paige being her primary jobbers leading to Charlotte winning the title @ SS).

WM is Brie vs Nikki at the top of the card and then the final AJ vs Paige at the bottom of the card. That then finishes both storylines.

And unless AJ wants to job to the Bellas and rock and roll in the full relit division again, I don't expect her back after that. At that point we'll be fully transitioned to a real division again comprised of the Bellas/Paige/Fox/Charlotte/Natty and whoever else they bring up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. what indications?
> 
> I don't see them bringing Charlotte up before RAW After Mania at the earliest. They usually don't bring up rookies mid-cycle. Not that it can't happen, but I would be surprised if it did.
> 
> ...


That division you just described sounds like hell.... sadly, sounds like the WWE.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Never seen a top rope move before? Or just mad she didn't arch her back and get as high as an Evan Bourne? At least take one of her legitimate botches for this argument... don't see what you're trying to prove with that video.


She didn't jump, she fell off awkwardly. Also flailing straight intsead of a cross body. I don't expect her to go full Evan Bourne, but she could at least jump instead of looking like a cat falling out of a tree. It looked fucking stupid, but that's what we can expect for someone who's about as smooth in the ring as sandpaper.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AbareKiller said:


> AJ will win, that's a given. LOLAJWINS is more relevant than LOLCENAWINS these days. They might protect Nikki though by having Brie interfere and cost her the match after her "30 days" are over at SvS



You do realize that Brie's contract to be Nikki's assistant ends 2 days after Svs? If anything Brie is going to help Nikki win the title.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> You do realize that Brie's contract to be Nikki's assistant ends 2 days after Svs? If anything Brie is going to help Nikki win the title.


If they do make this match one on one, I wonder if they make a team Paige vs Team Alicia. This would get all divas involved and can help lengthen the Paige Alicia feud for a couple of months.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> You do realize that Brie's contract to be Nikki's assistant ends 2 days after Svs? If anything Brie is going to help Nikki win the title.


When/if Nikki goes over Paige, it'll likely be clean in a straight up 1v1 PPV. They want her legit and to win strong, to provide a solid end to season 3 of TD, to further the feud with Brie, and not be a joke champion. This entire push that started with the slap at Payback is intended to get the Bellas over as serious competitors at the head of the division with heat that they can use to help put over other women coming up from NXT. 

It was a direct response to the realization that AJ Lee was the only over girl with heat in the Division that they had, and that she was utterly incapable of matching up well with the current women wrestlers and putting them over. Note that it took her 2nd PPV before Paige allowed Fox to shine. Fox's gimmick wouldn't have worked were AJ still champ at Payback as AJ already had the crazy gimmick.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I just want it to be built around wrestling and wrestling feuds... not catty reality TV drama that has no place in the wrestling business.


Then go someplace else. Having Brie be Nikki's Personal Assistant for a month(such that the Face gets run down) is as good a gimmick as any. Everything with Nikki and Brie since Nikki turned heel has been spot on wrestling-wise.

These aren't the days of Natty getting pissed Summer Rae didn't like her drawing.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Meh. Until WWE cares about the divas division, I've lost interest. She could surpass Moolah's reign and it still wouldn't matter, at least it's not a completely untalented diva holding the title like the Bella's.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> Meh. Until WWE cares about the divas division, I've lost interest. She could surpass Moolah's reign and it still wouldn't matter, at least it's not a completely untalented diva holding the title like the Bella's.


This *is* the WWE caring about the Divas Division.

If they didn't care, this would be AJ Lee's 2013-2014 reign of boredom all over again.

It isn't.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> If they do make this match one on one, I wonder if they make a team Paige vs Team Alicia. This would get all divas involved and can help lengthen the Paige Alicia feud for a couple of months.


I take it you didn't watch Survivor Series last year?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> I take it you didn't watch Survivor Series last year?


Nope I took a break from the wwe for while. Why?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

tailhook said:


> This *is* the WWE caring about the Divas Division.
> 
> If they didn't care, this would be AJ Lee's 2013-2014 reign of boredom all over again.
> 
> It isn't.


So just because WWE throw the title around a bit, that means they care? I don't think that's necessarily the case. They didn't care during any of Paige's reigns either. Just look at the booking during her 1st one, absolutely abysmal.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Nope I took a break from the wwe for while. Why?


Look up Team "Total Divas" v. Team " True Divas". Perhaps the worst match of the year in 2013.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> Look up Team "Total Divas" v. Team " True Divas". Perhaps the worst match of the year in 2013.


Sure was, Also this was the match where Kaitlyn was randomly on the HEEL divas' team, the same team as AJ, after they had just had one of the more personal divas feuds in some time :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Sure was, Also this was the match where Kaitlyn was randomly on the HEEL divas' team, the same team as AJ, after they had just had one of the more personal divas feuds in some time :lol


I want Kaitlynn back... come on, you know you want to come back and spear the total divas right out of their shoes! If only we actually got booking like that though. Kaitlynn/AJ should have been a huge foundation for the division but instead we got pointless TD bullshit and random matches for AJ and absolutely no direction since they had to build around a fucking reality TV show on another network.

The fact that is still happening should piss off any real wrestling fan and it amazes me there are actually defenders for the atrocity that is booking around that show.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> So just because WWE throw the title around a bit, that means they care? I don't think that's necessarily the case. They didn't care during any of Paige's reigns either. Just look at the booking during her 1st one, absolutely abysmal.


Lets take stock:

Before WM30 we had one match on RAW which was AJ Lee and Others that played to crickets. PPV's consisted of her going over a random TD while people took a piss break, and then going over all TD's @ WM30.

After WM30, they got Paige jumpstarted and then transitioned her into a feud with AJ once AJ returned. At the same time, we started to get TD matches at the top of the card. Since then, they have built the TD matches into a full fledged push for Nikki and Brie to get them over and give them heat. 

The reigns have been taken off Paige and she's tearing up the show now. So much that AJ is clinging to her like a security blanket and wants lots more matches. When Paige puts over Nikki @ Rumble, it'll start finishing the job that Steph started and set up Nikki to put Brie over at WrestleMania. Now you have 4 girls over(with AJ's contract up during the Summer), and the ability to help others get some of that heat as they bring up an NXT Rookie or two.

To say they don't care is to literally ignore all the stuff that has happened since Mania, and its been quite a bit of stuff getting from there to here and there will be a lot more heading into Mania.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

tailhook said:


> To say they don't care is to literally ignore all the stuff that has happened since Mania


Loads of shit feuds?

Awesome, they must really care. Must be nice living in your imaginary world but I prefer to take a realistic approach.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> Loads of shit feuds?
> 
> Awesome, they must really care. Must be nice living in your imaginary world but I prefer to take a realistic approach.


Bare knuckles with broken beer bottle shivs?

Its wrestling.. its all imaginary-land, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

tailhook said:


> (with AJ's contract up during the Summer)


Source?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Source?


Its been well known for a long time.. ever since she took the first break after Mania.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Its been well known for a long time.. ever since she took the first break after Mania.


So there is no source.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes a source indeed.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Making that comparison as if AJ was a fraction of the talent Michelle was. :ti


It is a good comparison. Besides the ring work, what does Michelle McCool have over AJ? Absolutely nothing and you're in denial if you think otherwise (don't mean to sound like an asshole or anything). People are bitching about AJ being the front and center of the division for a YEAR (as a wrestler) when we had to put up with Michelle's boring ass from 2008-2011, especially after they unified the two titles. Unlike Michelle, we actually got a break from AJ atleast once for three months and most of AJ's stuff after the Kaitlyn feud has been overshadowed or underdeveloped because of Total Divas. 

Now compare that to Michelle McCool where even when she wasn't the champion, she was getting all the TV time, the storylines, the promo time, steamrolling through the most talented divas they had at the time, Layla's title reign might as well had been Michelle's, she was the first Divas Champion, the first diva to win both the Divas and Women's Championship, the diva to unify the Divas and Women's Title even though she wasn't the actual champion of either of the titles going into the match, and they had Trish Stratus give her rub at WrestleMania. Seriously, I can go on about Michelle but it's ridiculous to complain about AJ 's push after what I just mentioned. Atleast AJ is over with the crowd and she is the most popular diva on the roster. I don't know what Michelle was because she was neither and none of the stuff I mentioned got her over either.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

[


Gametoo said:


> Since when you like Nikki? :shocked:


It's only because she's AJ's next opponent.



islesfan13 said:


> Nope I took a break from the wwe for while. Why?


Divas SS matches are always bad. They are never given enough time not to be a clusterfuck. Not to mention, crappy divas like Rosa and/or Eva would have to be involved.



troubleman1218 said:


> I I don't know what Michelle was because she was neither.


She was Undertaker's wife.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> [
> 
> It's only because she's AJ's next opponent.
> 
> ...


I know she's Undertaker's wife, I just don't bring it up anymore. Which always fail because every time I got in a debate with a McCool fan in the past, they're the ones who always bring it up LOL.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> I know she's Undertaker's wife, I just don't bring it up anymore. Which always fail because every time I got in a debate with a McCool fan in the past, they're the ones who always bring it up LOL.


Well, that's one reason why McCool & AJ don't really compare well. Undertaker is a Top 5 all time superstar who WWE loves to have around. CM Punk is a great superstar, but he & the company are at severe odds right now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Current Michelle McCool and current Aj Lee should have a Cheeseburger on a pole match.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> you said match, MATCH not feud so yes matches don't require mic skills try again!


Matches are more than wrestling moves. And like I said point still stands because both are very mediocre in the ring as well.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

King BOOKAH said:


> Matches are more than wrestling moves. And like I said point still stands because both are very mediocre in the ring as well.


He just really doesn't understand the intricacies of pro wrestling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> He just really doesn't understand the intricacies of pro wrestling.


Coming from someone who tried to say Brie vs Stephanie wasn't a good match because "it was just a story" and rated AJ vs Paige highly just because AJ did a dive outside it's obvious you know nothing about wrestling and will just twist any point you can that benefits AJ.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> He just really doesn't understand the intricacies of pro wrestling.


I understand it a lot better then the majority of people on this forum, you people only see the WWE produced stuff so you value "mic work" over actual wrestling talent I'm a wrestling fan I've been watching wrestling since the 80s from the World of Sport British wrestling to WWE and I will take a well executed match any day of the week over a pipe bomb promo, I can appreciate the art form of promo cutting and selling an angle or feud through this technique but I will never ever accept that a poor mic worker is a bad entertainer if they know how to work a wrestling match. Mic work and working a match will always be separate entities in pro wrestling mic and promo work sell your feud but when you get in the ring you have to sell that story in a totally different way using your bodies as their is no mic to talk into. I understand that casual fans need mic time to invest themselves in wrestling and it's highly valued but I am not a casual fan and neither are most of you so these aspects shouldn't missed on you, it's either blind hatred or pure markdom that taints your views on this. 

Simple fact AJ and Paige can't seem to work together and we've seen both of them work very well with others so we know it's not their individual talent that is the problem, they lack chemistry or have contrasting styles that don't gel either way it's good they have gone their separate ways for now and hopefully they can work together behind to curtain to remedy this and return to a feud when they understand each other a little better.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> You do realize that Brie's contract to be Nikki's assistant ends 2 days after Svs? If anything Brie is going to help Nikki win the title.



I'm expecting the opposite. Considering how Nikki is tormenting Brie and using her to win matches, as we saw on Raw Monday. I think they're setting it up for Brie to defy Nikki at SvS and cost her the title. After all the abuse she would have taken for the past month, her defying her sister despite the threat of getting fired would give her some of her heat back and add some more fuel to the Bella feud.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

gl83 said:


> I'm expecting the opposite. Considering how Nikki is tormenting Brie and using her to win matches, as we saw on Raw Monday. I think they're setting it up for Brie to defy Nikki at SvS and cost her the title. After all the abuse she would have taken for the past month, her defying her sister despite the threat of getting fired would give her some of her heat back and add some more fuel to the Bella feud.


Thats the obvious way to go and could happen but I just have this feeling they'd use Brie helping as a way to keep AJ looking strong while dropping the belt to Nikki.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I understand it a lot better then the majority of people on this forum, you people only see the WWE produced stuff so you value "mic work" over actual wrestling talent I'm a wrestling fan I've been watching wrestling since the 80s from the World of Sport British wrestling to WWE and I will take a well executed match any day of the week over a pipe bomb promo, I can appreciate the art form of promo cutting and selling an angle or feud through this technique but I will never ever accept that a poor mic worker is a bad entertainer if they know how to work a wrestling match. Mic work and working a match will always be separate entities in pro wrestling mic and promo work sell your feud but when you get in the ring you have to sell that story in a totally different way using your bodies as their is no mic to talk into. I understand that casual fans need mic time to invest themselves in wrestling and it's highly valued but I am not a casual fan and neither are most of you so these aspects shouldn't missed on you, it's either blind hatred or pure markdom that taints your views on this.
> 
> Simple fact AJ and Paige can't seem to work together and we've seen both of them work very well with others so we know it's not their individual talent that is the problem, they lack chemistry or have contrasting styles that don't gel either way it's good they have gone their separate ways for now and hopefully they can work together behind to curtain to remedy this and return to a feud when they understand each other a little better.


*I'm not a casual fan but I think like a casual. Pure wrestling is boring to them. There's a reason Lance Storm and Dean Malenko don't have 12 World Titles. Charisma and mic skills are far more important than pure wrestling ability. If what I am saying were untrue, then Curtis Axel wouldn't have failed so hard in the main event. Pro wrestling is all about drawing in your viewer. Curious George flipping channels doesn't want to see two guys in trunks go at it. They tune in for blood feuds and storylines. The hype and the trash talk is a main reason why the Attitude Era was so successful.

AJ and Paige do not have good chemistry and they are more entertaining with other people. I don't even like Paige and I can see this. She will get pops eventually if she's able to shine on her own. She was just stuck in AJ's shadow for the last few months and that's something she could not live up to this early in her career. Allow her to develop herself with the less relevant girls and she'll shine above them by default.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I'm not a casual fan but I think like a casual. Pure wrestling is boring to them. There's a reason Lance Storm and Dean Malenko don't have 12 World Titles. Charisma and mic skills are far more important than pure wrestling ability. If what I am saying were untrue, then Curtis Axel wouldn't have failed so hard in the main event. Pro wrestling is all about drawing in your viewer. Curious George flipping channels doesn't want to see two guys in trunks go at it. They tune in for blood feuds and storylines. The hype and the trash talk is a main reason why the Attitude Era was so successful.
> 
> AJ and Paige do not have good chemistry and they are more entertaining with other people. I don't even like Paige and I can see this. She will get pops eventually if she's able to shine on her own. She was just stuck in AJ's shadow for the last few months and that's something she could not live up to this early in her career. Allow her to develop herself with the less relevant girls and she'll shine above them by default.*


Must be Halloween or April fools because I agree with Russos assessment.faint:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> Thats the obvious way to go and could happen but I just have this feeling they'd use Brie helping as a way to keep AJ looking strong while dropping the belt to Nikki.


The problem is this storyline is suppose to build sympathy for Brie. Nikki abusing her, humiliating her, using her. If Brie helps Nikki to win the title and basically hand the title to her on a silver platter without any defiance, Brie is going to lose alot of her sympathy points. And whether we like it or not, WWE have invested too much into Brie the past several months to risk this.


I think they'll go with Brie defying Nikki and costing her the title, which should regain some of her heat back.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

gl83 said:


> The problem is this storyline is suppose to build sympathy for Brie. Nikki abusing her, humiliating her, using her. If Brie helps Nikki to win the title and basically hand the title to her on a silver platter without any defiance, Brie is going to lose alot of her sympathy points. And whether we like it or not, WWE have invested too much into Brie the past several months to risk this.
> 
> 
> I think they'll go with Brie defying Nikki and costing her the title, which should regain some of her heat back.


I actually am starting to lean toward this more too. WWE needed to make Nikki the #1 contender for the simple fact that the 30 days will not be up by svs. Therefore Brie cant have a match with Nikki so who does she face? Putting her in a title feud can help develop their storyline while giving AJ an opponent. Paige will have Fox and it will likely be a team Paige vs team fox match. I expect Summer Layla and ugh Cameron to be on team Paige vs Nattie Rosa and Naomi (Team FOx)


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The thing is....the first 3 years of AJ's career, she was nowhere near the title. She was building her character and that is why she is so over. She was in love angle after love angle. I doubt she will ever be in another love angle again though. She paid her penance (and she is married now) so unless she gets a good story (like a stalker story or something like that)...she will always be in the Divas Title picture. She is the face of the division.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I'm not a casual fan but I think like a casual. Pure wrestling is boring to them. There's a reason Lance Storm and Dean Malenko don't have 12 World Titles. Charisma and mic skills are far more important than pure wrestling ability. If what I am saying were untrue, then Curtis Axel wouldn't have failed so hard in the main event. Pro wrestling is all about drawing in your viewer. Curious George flipping channels doesn't want to see two guys in trunks go at it. They tune in for blood feuds and storylines. The hype and the trash talk is a main reason why the Attitude Era was so successful.*


The arguement is that they are one in the same when they are not, they are both different ways if selling a feud, yes they go together but they are not the same and superstars and divas shouldn't be dismissed because they are bad at one of these aspects because if they where we'd only have a handful left, I fully understand how important mic work is and I never disputed that but you (not aimed at you personally people in general on here) can't say X is crap wrestler because they don't have good mic skills it's asinine, an arguement can made for use of the word performer but not wrestler even then it's interrupted by what the individual is looking for, like I said you are dealing with a guy who grew up with 80s wrestling I know what I like and that's good wrestling I'm not saying I don't like talkers I do I just prefer the match aspect and I will never dismiss a talent that is a poor talker if they can wrestle it's when they can't do both I ut


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> *cough*mark*cough*
> 
> also Charlotte is terrible and only has a job because of her daddy and Sasha is only relevant because shes Snoop Doggs cousin (she kinda looks like him too)


Charlotte is terrible? Please, she's one of the best women wrestler's they've had in a long time.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige i feel will be a looming shadow in the divas title picture.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> The arguement is that they are one in the same when they are not, they are both different ways if selling a feud, yes they go together but they are not the same and superstars and divas shouldn't be dismissed because they are bad at one of these aspects because if they where we'd only have a handful left, I fully understand how important mic work is and I never disputed that but you (not aimed at you personally people in general on here) can't say X is crap wrestler because they don't have good mic skills it's asinine, an arguement can made for use of the word performer but not wrestler even then it's interrupted by what the individual is looking for, like I said you are dealing with a guy who grew up with 80s wrestling I know what I like and that's good wrestling I'm not saying I don't like talkers I do I just prefer the match aspect and I will never dismiss a talent that is a poor talker if they can wrestle it's when they can't do both I ut


*
This is perfectly fine and they need to ut if they can't do either. We need both to coexist, but the more important aspect of selling a feud is the building process. There are plenty of average matches I've watched countless times because the buildup was so powerful. There are plenty of great matches I will never watch again because the storylines are either boring or non existent. We've had quite a few of these this year alone. I'm sure it doesn't bother you, but to me it's EVERYTHING!*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Coming from someone who tried to say Brie vs Stephanie wasn't a good match because "it was just a story" and rated AJ vs Paige highly just because AJ did a dive outside it's obvious you know nothing about wrestling and will just twist any point you can that benefits AJ.


For one thing, I said it wasn't a good match because it was slow & telegraphed. As for the dive outside, I just used that to prove to the haters who said AJ didn't care anymore. I never said their Summerslam match was great.

The real question is which user is your account an alternate to.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im not going to say aj does not care anymore. She does..Just not as much.
I do sense a slight decrease in passion.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im not going to say aj does not care anymore. She does..Just not as much.
> I do sense a slight decrease in passion.


I did like her faceoff with Nikki on Smackdown. She actually showed some moxie for the first time in a long while.

Nikki aint winning that thing yet, though. Brie is going to end up costing her the title this go around as part of the PA gimmick. But it starts highlighting something that I predicted, which is that Nikki is going to be winning the title... and it would make a lot more sense if she goes over for it at a top show like Royal Rumble. But this starts setting up for it.

Also.. Brie as Daniel Bryan... lololol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I told you guys AJ just needed another A type personality to increase her intensity. Stephanie and Nikki are perfect for this since they both have the "Head Bitch in Charge" mentality.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It doesnt hurt that they actually do not like each other in real life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> It doesnt hurt that they actually do not like each other in real life.


*This actually makes it better. Some of the best feuds were based on legitimate resentment. I've been wanting this since June. Nikki is thriving in her heel role and she's feuding with AJ. I'm so excited :mark:*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I told you guys AJ just needed another A type personality to increase her intensity. Stephanie and Nikki are perfect for this since they both have the "Head Bitch in Charge" mentality.*


I don't think "Type-A personality" means what you think it means. What you're referring to is "Alpha Bitch."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I don't think "Type-A personality" means what you think it means. What you're referring to is "Alpha Bitch."





> Type A Personality
> 
> by Saul McLeod email icon published 2011, updated 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.simplypsychology.org/personality-a.html *You were saying* :HHH2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldnt be surprised during their match they may actually try to really hurt each other.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It doesn't help that AJ's beaten every Diva on the roster! #PlayedOut

- Vic


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> http://www.simplypsychology.org/personality-a.html *You were saying* :HHH2


As far as the accomplishments thing is concerned, Nikki and Steph are likely to be very satisfied with themselves, always rubbing it in the faces of others what they've done.

The aggression/hostility thing makes more sense. Makes me think of Paige - her NXT persona, if nothing else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> As far as the accomplishments thing is concerned, Nikki and Steph are likely to be very satisfied with themselves, always rubbing it in the faces of others what they've done.
> 
> The aggression/hostility thing makes more sense. Makes me think of Paige - her NXT persona, if nothing else.


*But they are never satisfied. They need to keep accomplishing things to remain stable and stroke their egos.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why do AJ and Nikki NOT like each other? Does AJ believe that Nikki hasn't earned anything? That's 100% inaccurate if she honestly believes that. Both Nikki and AJ have worked hard.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *But they are never satisfied. They need to keep accomplishing things to remain stable and stroke their egos.*


Meh. Nikki Bella, both in kayfabe and reality, strikes me as someone who wouldn't work a day in their life if they didn't have to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why do AJ and Nikki NOT like each other? Does AJ believe that Nikki hasn't earned anything? That's 100% inaccurate if she honestly believes that. Both Nikki and AJ have worked hard.


*Because The Bellas bitched about AJ's pipebombshell and had her jobbing on television for several months.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Meh. Nikki Bella, both in kayfabe and reality, strikes me as someone who wouldn't work a day in their life if they didn't have to.


*
In her head, sucking dick for Christian Louboutins IS an accomplishment :cena3

She's spent several episodes of Total Divas bragging about the shit Cena buys her.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> In her head, sucking dick for Christian Louboutins IS an accomplishment :cena3
> 
> She's spent several episodes of Total Divas bragging about the shit Cena buys her.*


Well, at least Cena's smart enough to get his money's worth.

Sounds like compelling television, though.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Who ever wins the title from nikkia after she wins it.
They will have to wash that thing afterwards. God knows what bodily secretions/fluids
are going to be on-that-thang.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> This is perfectly fine and they need to ut if they can't do either. We need both to coexist, but the more important aspect of selling a feud is the building process. There are plenty of average matches I've watched countless times because the buildup was so powerful. There are plenty of great matches I will never watch again because the storylines are either boring or non existent. We've had quite a few of these this year alone. I'm sure it doesn't bother you, but to me it's EVERYTHING!*


The best example of what I mean would be Paige and Natties match from Main Event this week, it was intended as a throw away match to build Nattie and Kidds marriage story and they put on a great entertaining match and even threw in an incident that had people talking, that gave me more viewing pleasure then anything else in the last few months (diva related) and this match had no build or promo time it came from the ability of 2 divas who are considered poor mic workers and proved what I said all along that most of the diva's just need a good time slot to showcase their talent and I'll take more of that over poor 3 min match with a great 3 min promo time slot and proves that so called poor mic workers can be entertaining if they are good wrestlers.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why do AJ and Nikki NOT like each other? Does AJ believe that Nikki hasn't earned anything? That's 100% inaccurate if she honestly believes that. Both Nikki and AJ have worked hard.


AJ is a mark who believes Bellas don't deserve to have any success since they didn't spend a few years on the indies.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> The best example of what I mean would be Paige and Natties match from Main Event this week, it was intended as a throw away match to build Nattie and Kidds marriage story and they put on a great entertaining match and even threw in an incident that had people talking, that gave me more viewing pleasure then anything else in the last few months (diva related) and this match had no build or promo time it came from the ability of 2 divas who are considered poor mic workers and proved what I said all along that most of the diva's just need a good time slot to showcase their talent and I'll take more of that over poor 3 min match with a great 3 min promo time slot and proves that so called poor mic workers can be entertaining if they are good wrestlers.


There's a difference between having a simple fine quality match on Main Event, and holding down major story lines like AJ has done time after time. In time, Paige will be doing that. And of course big time Paige marks will go crazy over a lick to the face for many personal reasons of their own just like how AJ marks will do the same if she did something out of the ordinary. Nattie has had a shot, and couldn't measure up to creating buzz in the division back in 2010, which is why she lost the title. There was also the combination of reports with tension between the company and Bret, so that did her no favors as well. But it's well known that Nattie is pretty damn awkward.

Also it's hilarious that some Paige marks are now resorting to pulling made up shit out their asses about AJ because she's holding the title spot. "doesn't care anymore" how do you figure? She's not the only one being pushed at the moment like in 2012 during her mega push, there are now many time slots for divas to show off which is good, and AJ is just putting in work until WWE feels someone is ready to hold the title for a good bit and handle biz. It's a business, see how Cena's been holding the title so many times, and why.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> There's a difference between having a simple fine quality match on Main Event, and holding down major story lines like AJ has done time after time. In time, Paige will be doing that. And of course big time Paige marks will go crazy over a lick to the face for many personal reasons of their own just like how AJ marks will do the same if she did something out of the ordinary. Nattie has had a shot, and couldn't measure up to creating buzz in the division back in 2010, which is why she lost the title. There was also the combination of reports with tension between the company and Bret, so that did her no favors as well. But it's well known that Nattie is pretty damn awkward.
> 
> Also it's hilarious that some Paige marks are now resorting to pulling made up shit out their asses about AJ because she's holding the title spot. "doesn't care anymore" how do you figure? She's not the only one being pushed at the moment like in 2012 during her mega push, there are now many time slots for divas to show off which is good, and AJ is just putting in work until WWE feels someone is ready to hold the title for a good bit and handle biz. It's a business, see how Cena's been holding the title so many times, and why.


I kinda the feel the point is getting lost in the translation because it's focused on particular performers rather then the meat of my problem, it is someone being called a bad wrestler because they are considered a bad talker when they are 2 different ways of selling a story. Good wrestlers can hold your attention and sell a story if they are good ring workers they don't need to talk.

You know the face lick wasn't even my favorite part of the match although it was part of the sequence I liked, the ab stretch where Paige was pushing down on Nattie chanting "Nattie Nattie" was great heel work and then after the lick when Nattie was angry striking Paige she put head lock on her and shouted calm down great stuff.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> It doesn't help that AJ's beaten every Diva on the roster! #PlayedOut
> 
> - Vic


That sounds a lot better for your purpose without the details. For one thing, there are only 12 other active divas on the roster. So, AJ has been in the divas division now for just under 1 1/2 years. Kind of hard not to beat everyone when those are the circumstances.

Also what you're leaving out: Nearly every diva has beaten AJ at least once too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> I kinda the feel the point is getting lost in the translation because it's focused on particular performers rather then the meat of my problem, it is someone being called a bad wrestler because they are considered a bad talker when they are 2 different ways of selling a story. Good wrestlers can hold your attention and sell a story if they are good ring workers they don't need to talk.
> 
> You know the face lick wasn't even my favorite part of the match although it was part of the sequence I liked, the ab stretch where Paige was pushing down on Nattie chanting "Nattie Nattie" was great heel work and then after the lick when Nattie was angry striking Paige she put head lock on her and shouted calm down great stuff.


Nattie is always praised as the best on the roster when it comes to in ring work. Thing is, basically what I have seen being implied in here is that Paige is pretty much better in the ring because she put on a nice quality match with Nattie, yet Nattie does it proper in the ring with everybody. It's hardly a measuring tool. WWE's booking of the division has always been questionable because they don't give the divas much time to showcase the personality. This is why house show reports are always fun to read, because the stars can just be themselves there.

Paige is a great wrestler, but one match on main event that was really nice isn't going to measure to holding down the big feuds is what I'm saying. In time, Paige will do it, but for now, no. Praise like this wasn't happening when Paige was by herself as a face with the title. It was mainly "WWE poor booking this", or "WWE fucked with paige" that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> For one thing, I said it wasn't a good match because it was slow & telegraphed. As for the dive outside, I just used that to prove to the haters who said AJ didn't care anymore. I never said their Summerslam match was great.


Thank you for verifying that you know fuck all about psychology and pacing.

:lol @ a being impressed by that poorly executed dive. This is another case of you kissing AJ's ass for something you wouldn't think twice about in any other circumstance. I don't see you praising Brie's suicide dive, I don't see you praising Naomi every time she does that, I don't see you defending Kelly Kelly as a hard worker for doing that same spot. But you have tried to put AJ over for doing a head scissors. :ti You have to be one of the most obsessed/delusional marks I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> The best example of what I mean would be Paige and Natties match from Main Event this week, it was intended as a throw away match to build Nattie and Kidds marriage story and they put on a great entertaining match and even threw in an incident that had people talking, that gave me more viewing pleasure then anything else in the last few months (diva related) and this match had no build or promo time it came from the ability of 2 divas who are considered poor mic workers and proved what I said all along that most of the diva's just need a good time slot to showcase their talent and I'll take more of that over poor 3 min match with a great 3 min promo time slot and proves that so called poor mic workers can be entertaining if they are good wrestlers.


*
That works for a one off situation, not a feud though. That's why it was on main event. No one would be interested in seeing them wrestle for the sake of wrestling CONSTANTLY. If there's no story and they can't talk to build up any heat, no one cares. I also told you that back in June and I'm sure you remember it.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nattie is always praised as the best on the roster when it comes to in ring work. Thing is, basically what I have seen being implied in here is that Paige is pretty much better in the ring because she put on a nice quality match with Nattie, yet Nattie does it proper in the ring with everybody. It's hardly a measuring tool. WWE's booking of the division has always been questionable because they don't give the divas much time to showcase the personality. This is why house show reports are always fun to read, because the stars can just be themselves there.
> 
> Paige is a great wrestler, but one match on main event that was really nice isn't going to measure to holding down the big feuds is what I'm saying. In time, Paige will do it, but for now, no. Praise like this wasn't happening when Paige was by herself as a face with the title. It was mainly "WWE poor booking this", or "WWE fucked with paige" that.


*Exactly, you can't be considered the best if you can only work with a handful of people. She had 3 months to prove "she's the best" in the ring and she failed. Her wrestling had nothing to do with booking, those were her own mistakes.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> That works for a one off situation, not a feud though. That's why it was on main event. No one would be interested in seeing them wrestle for the sake of wrestling CONSTANTLY. If there's no story and they can't talk to build up any heat, no one cares. I also told you that back in June and I'm sure you remember it.*


Definitely, being a good performer in this company is just as equally about being a good talker on the mic as it is about putting a good match in the ring; the story and it's build up is what primarily draws people (especially casuals) in to *want* to see two individuals go at it inside the ring. Without a good story to build to it a good match is still a good match but it is often just a throwaway in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nattie is always praised as the best on the roster when it comes to in ring work. Thing is, basically what I have seen being implied in here is that Paige is pretty much better in the ring because she put on a nice quality match with Nattie, yet Nattie does it proper in the ring with everybody. It's hardly a measuring tool. WWE's booking of the division has always been questionable because they don't give the divas much time to showcase the personality. This is why house show reports are always fun to read, because the stars can just be themselves there.
> 
> Paige is a great wrestler, but one match on main event that was really nice isn't going to measure to holding down the big feuds is what I'm saying. In time, Paige will do it, but for now, no. Praise like this wasn't happening when Paige was by herself as a face with the title. It was mainly "WWE poor booking this", or "WWE fucked with paige" that.


According to Paige marks, Paige having a good match with Natalya makes her awesome. But the divas title match that AJ & Natalya from Main Event means nothing.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Thank you for verifying that you know fuck all about psychology and pacing.
> 
> :lol @ a being impressed by that poorly executed dive. This is another case of you kissing AJ's ass for something you wouldn't think twice about in any other circumstance. I don't see you praising Brie's suicide dive, I don't see you praising Naomi every time she does that, I don't see you defending Kelly Kelly as a hard worker for doing that same spot. But you have tried to put AJ over for doing a head scissors. :ti You have to be one of the most obsessed/delusional marks I've ever seen on the internet.


More like you continue to verify that you don't comprehend what people say very well, as you continue to put words in my mouth to suit your agenda. What I said about AJ's dive was that she obviously still cares a lot about wrestling if she's willing to go from the top rope to the floor outside. 

Whatever other comments you're talking about likely happened in the Paige or AJ discussion threads. So there was no reason for me to talk about Brie or Naomi. It's pretty stupid for you to hate on me for things I either didn't say, or you take out of context to the point that you had to create this alternate account so that you could neg me more often.

To summarize, you're pathetic.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> According to Paige marks, Paige having a good match with Natalya makes her awesome. But the divas title match that AJ & Natalya from Main Event means nothing.


Overmarkdom like this seriously frustrates me to no end, especially being the huge fan of _both_ Paige and AJ that I am; the AJ & Natalya match you mentioned was a god damned clinic. Beautiful work from both of them and the match definitely means something for both. Good work always means something for everyone.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nattie is always praised as the best on the roster when it comes to in ring work. Thing is, basically what I have seen being implied in here is that Paige is pretty much better in the ring because she put on a nice quality match with Nattie, yet Nattie does it proper in the ring with everybody. It's hardly a measuring tool. WWE's booking of the division has always been questionable because they don't give the divas much time to showcase the personality. This is why house show reports are always fun to read, because the stars can just be themselves there.
> 
> Paige is a great wrestler, but one match on main event that was really nice isn't going to measure to holding down the big feuds is what I'm saying. In time, Paige will do it, but for now, no. Praise like this wasn't happening when Paige was by herself as a face with the title. It was mainly "WWE poor booking this", or "WWE fucked with paige" that.





Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> That works for a one off situation, not a feud though. That's why it was on main event. No one would be interested in seeing them wrestle for the sake of wrestling CONSTANTLY. If there's no story and they can't talk to build up any heat, no one cares. I also told you that back in June and I'm sure you remember it.*


I understand this so I'll ask a simple question for you to understand why I dispute what was said by other posters and to be honest it's not just about Paige it's a big bug bearer of mine for a lot of wrestlers who are criticized on this forum over mic work

Does it make someone a bad wrestler (the key to remember here is "wrestler" not performer) because they are not the best mic worker out there?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I understand this so I'll ask a simple question for you to understand why I dispute what was said by other posters and to be honest it's not just about Paige it's a big bug bearer of mine for a lot of wrestlers who are criticized on this forum over mic work
> 
> Does it make someone a bad wrestler (the key to remember here is "wrestler" not performer) because they are not the best mic worker out there?


Oh of course not, but admittedly you are not going to get much of anywhere in this business if you are just a good wrestler; only those who have the complete all around package as a performer make it anywhere.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> I understand this so I'll ask a simple question for you to understand why I dispute what was said by other posters and to be honest it's not just about Paige it's a big bug bearer of mine for a lot of wrestlers who are criticized on this forum over mic work
> 
> Does it make someone a bad wrestler (the key to remember here is "wrestler" not performer) because they are not the best mic worker out there?


Not at all. Paige is way above average in the ring, seen her matches on NXT, and her match against Emma at the NXT special. Paige being nervous in her early days on the main roster took nothing away from her ring work. She def puts the "W" in WWE.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I understand this so I'll ask a simple question for you to understand why I dispute what was said by other posters and to be honest it's not just about Paige it's a big bug bearer of mine for a lot of wrestlers who are criticized on this forum over mic work
> 
> Does it make someone a bad wrestler (the key to remember here is "wrestler" not performer) because they are not the best mic worker out there?


A wrestler is a performer. Everything that they do in front of the camera is supposed to entertain the crowd.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

> According to Paige marks, Paige having a good match with Natalya makes her awesome. But the divas title match that AJ & Natalya from Main Event means nothing.


It was definitely a lot better than anything AJ has cooked up lately, she would never take the bumps or sell the way Paige did in that match (the German Suplex for instance)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Randumo24 said:


> A wrestler is a performer. Everything that they do in front of the camera is supposed to entertain the crowd.


Had that same thought, but just decided to touch on his point.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nattie is always praised as the best on the roster when it comes to in ring work.


From a pure technical wrestling standpoint I don't think there is any argument about that Nattie is the best on the roster and anybody would be delusional to say otherwise. Its her strength.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Thing is, basically what I have seen being implied in here is that Paige is pretty much better in the ring because she put on a nice quality match with Nattie, yet Nattie does it proper in the ring with everybody.


Paige is better in the ring from an all around Wrestling standpoint. She finds a way to make her matches entertaining, and get her and the woman she's wrestling noticed. You *WILL* watch her match, even if its to delusionally say how bad she is because she's not your wrestler. You cared enough to watch, which is a lot more than a buried spotfest between Nattie and any other woman on Main Event engenders in people. Nattie has done technical matches galore, and it didn't get her half the notice that match with Paige did. 

Heck, drop Paige in a fairly lame and standard Diva Battle Royale, and she sees it as an excuse to bait the bookers into doing Summer Rae vs Paige. Dare ya! opcorn



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's hardly a measuring tool. WWE's booking of the division has always been questionable because they don't give the divas much time to showcase the personality. This is why house show reports are always fun to read, because the stars can just be themselves there.


They don't trust the divas to showcase the personality, and most divas I would wager are head down and yes sir when it comes booking time. I'd imagine Paige looks at what they have and asks if she can do some stuff. That's the difference between a wrestler, and someone simply trying to please the boss and meet their obligations.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Paige is a great wrestler, but one match on main event that was really nice isn't going to measure to holding down the big feuds is what I'm saying. In time, Paige will do it, but for now, no. Praise like this wasn't happening when Paige was by herself as a face with the title. It was mainly "WWE poor booking this", or "WWE fucked with paige" that.


Back in the first 3 months, she wasn't allowed to do anything other than exactly what they asked. They trust her now, and she's taking the ball and running with it. All she really needs to do is keep putting the work in and looking for her spots and she is going to go over the moon with the audience as they come to expect the little something extra from her that they aren't getting from the other women.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> A wrestler is a performer. Everything that they do in front of the camera is supposed to entertain the crowd.


Missed the point as usual, the wrestling aspect of that performance is what I am talking about. Just because someone isn't a good talker it doesn't make them a bad grappler but people like you seem to think it does ans that is my beef with this discussion. You favor the theatrical approach to pro wrestling that is your preference where as I prefer the wrestling side of the business I can over look shitty promos and builds if I know I'm going to get a decent match from them because at the end of the day that is the end game is the outcome of the physical side of the feud and I am more satisfied when both performers give us a great physical performance then a flat one because there is nothing worse then a good build with a shit outcome due to a poor performance because the flashy talker isn't good enough to work a decent match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tailhook said:


> From a pure technical wrestling standpoint I don't think there is any argument about that Nattie is the best on the roster and anybody would be delusional to say otherwise. Its her strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faces usually aren't as free to do whatever they want in promos and segs, like heels, because they don't have to smile and pander to the crowd like crazy. 

Paige, is unique, and will find a way to bring a little something special to standout in her matches, yes, but I've seen other divas do that too. 

All that other stuff, I would assume is speculation. I don't know who does things beyond what's told and who doesn't, I just know Paige isn't the only unique diva on the roster. 

After SS, we'll see if the rule about no TD champs holds up. lol a rule like that really does fuck up interest thou, so I hope it isn't true.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Missed the point as usual, the wrestling aspect of that performance is what I am talking about. Just because someone isn't a good talker it doesn't make them a bad grappler but people like you seem to think it does ans that is my beef with this discussion. You favor the theatrical approach to pro wrestling that is your preference where as I prefer the wrestling side of the business I can over look shitty promos and builds if I know I'm going to get a decent match from them because at the end of the day that is the end game is the outcome of the physical side of the feud and *I am more satisfied when both performers give us a great physical performance then a flat one because there is nothing worse then a good build with a shit outcome due to a poor performance because the flashy talker isn't good enough to work a decent match*.


You're the one that missed the point, because I know exactly what you meant. You just can't seem to understand what I am saying. I never said anything about someone being bad on the mic has anything to do with their in-ring work. What it has to do is that they are both a part of being a wrestler, and you need to be skilled in both aspects to ever be at the top. 

To have a truly great match, the crowd needs to be interested before it starts. 

As for the bolded text, you're pretty much admitting what I said is true. You hate a match that sucks after a good build up. That's because you're waiting & wanting to see it before the event even starts.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> You're the one that missed the point, because I know exactly what you meant. You just can't seem to understand what I am saying. I never said anything about someone being bad on the mic has anything to do with their in-ring work. What it has to do is that they are both a part of being a wrestler, and you need to be skilled in both aspects to ever be at the top.
> 
> To have a truly great match, the crowd needs to be interested before it starts.
> 
> As for the bolded text, you're pretty much admitting what I said is true. You hate a match that sucks after a good build up. That's because you're waiting & wanting to see it before the event even starts.


I'll spell it out for you *being a bad talker does not make you a bad wrestler* 

its not about being the being the best performer stop fixating on that it's about the arguement that poor mic workers are automatically dismissed as wrestlers because they can't talk. I don't how much simpler I can make this a good wrestler will always be a good wrestler and it's performers like that I get *my* entertainment from, the rest of show is a means to an end for me. 

Why do you think Vince doesn't like the term wrestler and prefers sports entertainer? Because there are people out there like me that sill like the wrestling aspect and the terms wrestling and wrestler contradict his product. By all means feel free to criticize the poor mic workers as bad *performers* but if they can wrestle then there is no place to cal them bad* wrestlers *because they can't talk.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I'll spell it out for you *being a bad talker does not make you a bad wrestler*
> 
> its not about being the being the best performer stop fixating on that it's about the arguement that poor mic workers are automatically dismissed as wrestlers because they can't talk. I don't how much simpler I can make this a good wrestler will always be a good wrestler and it's performers like that I get *my* entertainment from, the rest of show is a means to an end for me.
> 
> Why do you think Vince doesn't like the term wrestler and prefers sports entertainer? Because there are people out there like me that sill like the wrestling aspect and the terms wrestling and wrestler contradict his product. By all means feel free to criticize the poor mic workers as bad *performers* but if they can wrestle then there is no place to cal them bad* wrestlers *because they can't talk.


Ok, then tell me why most people consider Natalya the best diva in the ring, yet none of us even think of her ever being champion. Why would that be if talking doesn't have a large influence in how good a wrestler is considered. 

Why is it that the only two faces of WWE since Hulk Hogan started that didn't have good mic skills are Bret Hart(which his are still decent), and Brock. Who they paired up, and still do, with Heyman.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Ok, then tell me why most people consider Natalya the best diva in the ring, yet none of us even think of her ever being champion. Why would that be if talking doesn't have a large influence in how good a wrestler is considered.
> 
> Why is it that the only two faces of WWE since Hulk Hogan started that didn't have good mic skills are Bret Hart(which his are still decent), and Brock. Who they paired up, and still do, with Heyman.


Still fixating on the wrong things here look at this a little simpler, think of a wrestler as the ring worker, performer as the mic talker and them combined as a Sports entertainer ok? it really is a black and white arguement here so I'll ask again simple yes or no, does talking reflect the athletic ability of a wrestler. 

I will address your queries though, 
1- The title has nothing to do with what we are discussing but since you bring it up *if* the divas title was based on pure wrestling ability Nattie would be multiple world champion by now and most likely have a longer reign then AJ ever did. 

2- Kinda proves my point he's actually a prime example of my arguement Brock is an amazing wrestler one of the best in the business but a poor talker luckily he was given Heyman to hide this aspect but again *if* the WWE title was based on wrestling ability I'm not sure there is anyone on the current roster that could beat him.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Funny how the same people who say Paige was overrated by her marks before her debut are doing the EXACT thing with Sasha. Hypocritical and funny to say the least. But not surprising.


Wrestling fans being hypocritical...i'm shocked. 

I'd like to address a few things here if I could.

1. As far as AJ needing a long break from the championship picture...why? She's one of the more talented divas they have. If she was taken out of the title picture it would be a waste of a great talent.

2. For those saying that Paige was overrated. You're kidding right? For real? That girl can go. That reverse scorpion cross-lock is a thing of pure beauty. Combining both technique and strength. She's fun to watch in the ring. 

3. There was nothing wrong with Paige and AJs feud. They have good chemistry together and are both equally as talented. 

4. I don't think in my opinion that Alicia Fox should in the title hunt for those saying she does. I would much rather see it go to someone more deserving like Natalya who is very under used. 

5. These are the divas I think are deserving of being in the title hunt.
a) AJ
b) Paige
c) Nikki
d) Natalya
e) Naomi
f) Brie

6. As of NXT I just have to say Charlotte is a gem and an absolute treat to watch in the ring. 

There is nothing wrong with the divas division as of now and I think it's in good hands and for the future as well with girls like Charlotte, Bailey, and Sasha. I think they should stop being compared to the divas of yester-year like Lita and Trish 2 hall of famers. Same thing as the main roster. There is some real talent there but times of changed from 1998. Remeber it could be worse, we could just be watching a bunch of Summer Raes in the ring. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Alicia fox should be quick/easy work for paige. Then its
the long hard road to title town.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> More like you continue to verify that you don't comprehend what people say very well, as you continue to put words in my mouth to suit your agenda. What I said about AJ's dive was that she obviously still cares a lot about wrestling if she's willing to go from the top rope to the floor outside.
> 
> Whatever other comments you're talking about likely happened in the Paige or AJ discussion threads. So there was no reason for me to talk about Brie or Naomi. It's pretty stupid for you to hate on me for things I either didn't say, or you take out of context to the point that you had to create this alternate account so that you could neg me more often.
> 
> To summarize, you're pathetic.


You can try to flip this around all you want but the fact is if you truly believe what you just said then you know nothing about psychology, pacing, and storytelling.

Answer this with a straight yes or no question: Did Kelly Kelly care about wrestling because she did several dives from the top rope to the outside? Do not avoid this by trying to twist the argument, answer the question yes or no. If your answer is not yes then GTFO with your AJ excuse.

That's the most pathetic thing about you is that you'll use any excuse for AJ that you wouldn't use in any other case for any other diva. In fact just like you'll look for any little excuse to put AJ over, you'll look for even tinier excuses to bury any diva not named AJ. It's almost psychotic how deep your obsession is.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Alicia fox should be quick/easy work for paige. Then its
> the long hard road to title town.


It's going to be amazing when Alicia goes over in their feud. :lol


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

.MCH said:


> It's going to be amazing when Alicia goes over in their feud. :lol


It won't happen, but if it did..... if this how Paige marks are taking her losing the feud to AJ, just imagine what they will do if Fox goes over.....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> It won't happen, but if it did..... if this how Paige marks are taking her losing the feud to AJ, just imagine what they will do if Fox goes over.....


I welcome it if its a bra and panties match. Hell let her lose twice:dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I understand this so I'll ask a simple question for you to understand why I dispute what was said by other posters and to be honest it's not just about Paige it's a big bug bearer of mine for a lot of wrestlers who are criticized on this forum over mic work
> 
> Does it make someone a bad wrestler (the key to remember here is "wrestler" not performer) because they are not the best mic worker out there?


*I don't think anyone is saying that, but they aren't of much use to the company besides putting charismatic people over. Just look at Cesaro, Curtis Axel, and in the Divas case, Natalya. The best wrestlers who bring nothing else to the table are generally relegated to jobbing.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Diva marks, Paige just called her fans the BITW. You gonna take that? :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige fans are the best for sticking with her in a time like this. She's been abandoned by a shitload of people since joining TD, and tapping out quickly at Hell in a Cell and being a comedy jobber on Smackdown didn't help her at all.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Paige fans are the best for sticking with her in a time like this. She's been abandoned by a shitload of people since joining TD, and tapping out quickly at Hell in a Cell and being a comedy jobber on Smackdown didn't help her at all.*


Lets be real she wasnt a jobber on SD, infact if it wasn't for Fox with the distraction Nikki would have never won kayfabe wise Paige had her out before Fox interfered. But I agree with you first5 words. That's a start right? Frenemies


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Lets be real she wasnt a jobber on SD, infact if it wasn't for Fox with the distraction Nikki would have never won kayfabe wise Paige had her out before Fox interfered. But I agree with you first5 words. That's a start right? Frenemies


*They've got to stop with the impersonation gimmick or she WILL end up like the female Sandow. This isn't wishful thinking or a joke, I'm being serious. They should use this time to create the serious character from the RAW after NOC.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *They've got to stop with the impersonation gimmick or she WILL end up like the female Sandow. This isn't wishful thinking or a joke, I'm being serious. They should use this time to create the serious character from the RAW after NOC.*


I agree but I don't blame SD on wwe. TBH I think that was all Paige's idea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree but I don't blame SD on wwe. TBH I think that was all Paige's idea.


*For the record I thought it was funny, but if Vince did too, God help her.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *For the record I thought it was funny, but if Vince did too, God help her.*


It was funny and that shimmy she did:yum: but F'n Vince better not get crazy ideas.:lmao


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The reason she dressed up as Summer Rae, is because she was insinuating that Summer Rae is a tramp (hence why she had make up all over the place, toilet paper down her bra and an obvious novelty wig)


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I like the direction they're going with her.

The problem was the hot potato title switches in the Paige AJ feud.

But Nikki should go over AJ here with the help of Brie. Or rather have a DQ finish from Bri so it goes to TLC. Stephanie could do the whole "Face of the Divas division" story. And it will hopefully set up a Stephanie vs AJ feud at RTWM.

After that she does need a break, but all the other divas are on total divas, so not sure how it'll work out


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

koda2_00 said:


> Wrestling fans being hypocritical...i'm shocked.
> 
> I'd like to address a few things here if I could.
> 
> ...


Being champion shouldn't be your defining characteristic especially with AJ's talent, while I like AJ I feel she needs some time away from the title and finally get this teased Steph feud done and I just can't see that feud happening or working while she is champ keeping AJ away from the belt and protecting Nikki should be the catalyst for the feud starting so if Nikki doesn't walk out SvS as champion I would be seriously worried about the future of the division on the road to Mania. 

You make some great points after your initial backing of AJ staying champ but the rest of roster needs to florish and develop and they can't do that while AJ is sitting top of the mountain (using the term loosely) burying the division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Being champion shouldn't be your defining characteristic especially with AJ's talent, while I like AJ I feel she needs some time away from the title and finally get this teased Steph feud done and I just can't see that feud happening or working while she is champ keeping AJ away from the belt and protecting Nikki should be the catalyst for the feud starting so if Nikki doesn't walk out SvS as champion I would be seriously worried about the future of the division on the road to Mania.
> 
> You make some great points after your initial backing of AJ staying champ but the rest of roster needs to florish and develop and they can't do that while AJ is sitting top of the mountain (using the term loosely) burying the division.


*You just contradicted yourself. If the title shouldn't be a defining characteristic, then why are you worried about AJ dropping the belt to undeserving girls? She shouldn't just give it away because she's already on top, she should have the belt BECAUSE she is on top. Why would you want another Layla situation where the title doesn't matter because all eyes are on AJ? She elevates the belt by being champion. Give it to a random jobber and it means nothing. The title doesn't make the wrestler, the wrestler makes the title. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *You just contradicted yourself. If the title shouldn't be a defining characteristic, then why are you worried about AJ dropping the belt to undeserving girls? She shouldn't just give it away because she's already on top, she should have the belt BECAUSE she is on top. Why would you want another Layla situation where the title doesn't matter because all eyes are on AJ? She elevates the belt by being champion. Give it to a random jobber and it means nothing. The title doesn't make the wrestler, the wrestler makes the title. *


AJ has not elevated the title since shes been champion. I wont be biased either and say paige did. None of them did. It seems whoever holds the title gets least mic time and least wrestling time. When paige had the title she was the third wheel then when AJ held it she did nothing. Its basically wwe logic to give the challenger more tv time than the actual champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ has not elevated the title since shes been champion. I wont be biased either and say paige did. None of them did. It seems whoever holds the title gets least mic time and least wrestling time. When paige had the title she was the third wheel then when AJ held it she did nothing. Its basically wwe logic to give the challenger more tv time than the actual champ.


*As of the last year you are correct. However, I think that will change with this AJ and Nikki feud since the Bellas have been whoring out television time for the last few months. I wouldn't mind someone like Nikki having the belt, but giving it to a jobber like Emma or Layla just reeks of catastrophic failure. 

Hypothetically speaking, if AJ were to be screwed and lose to one of these irrelevant girls and go on to feud with Steph, that would take up 10-15 minute segments with promos alone. Meanwhile, you'd have the champion in some boring feud that no one cares about participating in 3 minute squashes every week. 

The AJ vs. Nikki feud is the type of title feud we should be having consistently. Not only is there real animosity, but it FEELS important. Give both girls promo time and we'll have our first worthwhile Divas title feud since AJ vs. Kaitlyn.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *As of the last year you are correct. However, I think that will change with this AJ and Nikki feud since the Bellas have been whoring out television time for the last few months. I wouldn't mind someone like Nikki having the belt, but giving it to a jobber like Emma or Layla just reeks of catastrophic failure.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if AJ were to be screwed and lose to one of these irrelevant girls and go on to feud with Steph, that would take up 10-15 minute segments with promos alone. Meanwhile, you'd have the champion in some boring feud that no one cares about participating in 3 minute squashes every week.
> 
> The AJ vs. Nikki feud is the type of title feud we should be having consistently. Not only is there real animosity, but it FEELS important. Give both girls promo time and we'll have our first worthwhile Divas title feud since AJ vs. Kaitlyn.*


I think you are setting yourself up for disappointment. This feud is nothing more than a filler to progress Brie and Nikki. They couldn't have a match together due to the 30 days thing. SO the best option to get Nikki on the card is to have her feud with AJ. I fully expect Brie to cost Nikki the match and AJ to squash her and move on to her next feud the very next ppv. The feud right now is Brie vs Nikki, AJ is just a stop gap atm. Even in Nikkis fallout promo she talked more about Brie than AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I think you are setting yourself up for disappointment. This feud is nothing more than a filler to progress Brie and Nikki. They couldn't have a match together due to the 30 days thing. SO the best option to get Nikki on the card is to have her feud with AJ. I fully expect Brie to cost Nikki the match and AJ to squash her and move on to her next feud the very next ppv. The feud right now is Brie vs Nikki, AJ is just a stop gap atm. Even in Nikkis fallout promo she talked more about Brie than AJ.


*I'm aware of that, but Brie being relegated to the lackey position puts the attention on AJ and Nikki for the duration of the feud. I don't want this to be long term and it doesn't need to be long term. Just give me 4 weeks of quality and I'll be happy.*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

darkguy said:


> But Nikki should go over AJ here with the help of Brie. Or rather have a DQ finish from Bri so it goes to TLC. Stephanie could do the whole "Face of the Divas division" story. And it will hopefully set up a Stephanie vs AJ feud at RTWM.


Its going to be the other way around. AJ is going to retain after Brie messes up the interference on a RAW match. Brie is the excuse atm for them not to give it to Nikki(I had it won... but Brie screwed me over... AGAIN!), but to start to bring her into the title picture in preparation for Rumble. So it isn't a shock when she gets a title shot as she'll have been sniffing around it. It also primes the Survivor Series as Nikki is pissed she didn't get the title and her team goes up against Brie's.

I don't see Stephanie coming off the bench for AJ as she's already over and any such much would overshadow Nikki vs Brie at Mania where Brie goes over for the title(a push she started). 

So not this year. WM32 is a possibility.

You'll probably get another Paige vs AJ match at WM31. Stip: Loser leaves the WWE. That then brings that story full circle from Paige being a fresh rookie that goes over on accident to AJ putting her over @ WrestleMania and passing her the torch and her heat. When AJ comes back... say in RTWM next year, then you get the Steph match so AJ can win a 1v1 match at the Big Tamale.

I have a feeling that the running theme of WM32 is going to be once-in-a-lifetime dream matches you'd never thought you'd see... so Taker v Sting, Austin v Hogan, AJ v Steph, a final Triple H v Rock, etc. 

I wouldn't even be surprised if they some way, somehow find a way to have Daniel Bryan v CM Punk. 

If they're giving his wife a dream match with Steph and giving him a quality opponent in Bryan, along with redemption and a good resolution to his retirement that includes the HOF, I could see him going for one last match and payday to stick the landing and finish the career.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> The reason she dressed up as Summer Rae, is because she was insinuating that Summer Rae is a tramp (hence why she had make up all over the place, toilet paper down her bra and an obvious novelty wig)


Couldn't be more wrong. Paige dressed up as Summer because they're close friends irl.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> The reason she dressed up as Summer Rae, is because she was insinuating that Summer Rae is a tramp (hence why she had make up all over the place, toilet paper down her bra and an obvious novelty wig)


Sounds like a good enough reason to have a match to me! opcorn


----------



## raisingfalcon (Oct 3, 2014)

Aj booking is pretty exaggerated but the reality is that she is the top and pretty much only interesting Diva in the division. She's pretty much caring the division on her back so the shes the best logical choice in caring the tittle. The womans division is shit and needs some mayor help, they need top divas and quick.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Aj i find the reason weve go zero top divas. And to say shes the
only interesting one completely and utter discounts the other hard working women 
on-the-roster.

I find paige to be utterly fascinating. And mysterious. Back on track.

The other women bust their asses just as much if not more than aj.
If you really look at it. Wwe treats aj lee with kid gloves. Yet they are so reckless with the other divas.
And i wish the other divas would fess-up and tell aj off.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

raisingfalcon said:


> Aj booking is pretty exaggerated but the reality is that she is the top and pretty much only interesting Diva in the division. She's pretty much caring the division on her back so the shes the best logical choice in caring the tittle. The womans division is shit and needs some mayor help, they need top divas and quick.


You mean carrying? And I have to disagree, to be fair Paige this past month has been more interesting than AJ. Personally I think its utterly unfair and biased to say everyone in the division is uninteresting just because you personally don't like them. Paige and the Bellas all have big fanbases and are very interesting to many people whether you like them or not. I cant stand the Bellas but I acknowledge that many find them interesting. And also how can you build top divas if you have AJ bury them all? The only diva that the wwe actually finally started building is Paige. they need to build more than her. Give Summer a chance and have her feud with Paige away from the title while they get a chance to show their talent to the casuals. Getting over takes time it doesn't happen in a few months and it certainly doesn't happen quickly with awful booking.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

The division isn't exciting to begin with. For most of the time she's held the title I do feel AJ deserved it, because in a bad and boring division she is better than her other competitors. I'd be cool with Nikki taking the title off her though. Something different, plus it could open up the door to a Steph/AJ feud which I would like to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Give Summer her NXT character back and put a microphone in her hands. Problem solved.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Give back all of the nxt call-ups their nxt personas.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

raisingfalcon said:


> Aj booking is pretty exaggerated but the reality is that she is the top and pretty much only interesting Diva in the division. *She's pretty much caring the division on her back so the shes the best logical choice in caring the tittle*. The womans division is shit and needs some mayor help, they need top divas and quick.


Lol.

No, she isn't. Right now, the only pulse to be found within the Division are with Paige and the Bellas(although I did like the moxie AJ showed in the faceoff with Nikki after the Divas Battle Royale). It'll be nice to see if they can put on a good RAW match before Brie costs Nikki the title to setup the female side of Survivor Series.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ultimately i feel is all going back to paige and aj lee again.
And i have this strange feeling stephanie will be ditching nikki bella
and will now start backing-up paige.

After stephanie gets on nikki about not being able to keep the belt off aj.
And around this time i feel we will be seeing a new and improved paige. Who will be on a tear again.

Leading to a match during mania season. Maybe to give paige her huge mania moment.
Then after that charlotte gets called-up and thats who paige starts feuding with.

And the belt bounces back and fourth. Then maybe aj comes back into the fold?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Ultimately i feel is all going back to paige and aj lee again.
> And i have this strange feeling stephanie will be ditching nikki bella
> and will now start backing-up paige.


What would be the point?

Having Stephanie McMahon show up to take part is like a cannon going off. You use it to jumpstart a push, like SummerSlam for the Bellas. But the AJ/Paige feud is already mid-stride. Now, what they could do is a switch.

Basically.. Nikki(Divas Champion) has her marching orders, defeat Brie Bella once and for all at WrestleMania. Brie of course wins the title. Nikki fails.

AJ v Paige in a Loser Leaves the Promotion Stip @ Mania to end the feud. Paige goes over and AJ is kicked out. AJ goes on her break.

On RAW After Mania, Stephanie.. impressed with Paige having kicked AJ Lee out of the promotion, dumps Nikki because she failed in her task, and Paige destroys Nikki.. who either turns face.. or swears vengeance upon Stephanie McMahon and makes a faction with some NXT Rookies with designs to take over the Division and make it their own... w/e. Paige is now in The Authority. Stephanie then tasks Paige at winning the title back, starting a Brie/Paige feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^Thats actually not a bad idear.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Aj isn't carrying the division. Alicia fox brought life back into it with her bipolar gimmick. People became interested in the division again. 

That's why i firmly believe Fox should beat Aj for the title. Just based off her hard work and maximizing her minutes. She pinned Aj twice. 

Bias i know, but true.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Weather you like it or not alica fox is a stepping stone for paige.
After survivor series paige will have that divas title set in-her-sights.

And will go fully into regain-mode [Very different than brie mode].


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Give Summer her NXT character back and put a microphone in her hands. Problem solved.*


That would be a step in the right direction.Both for her as well as the division.

Summer could be doing so much more than just wasting time with no direction.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

After that instagram vid of summer and paige rocking
out to stick to your guns. Ive liked her quite a bit lately.

Dont get the hate towards her.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

What they need to do, to bring interest back to the division is simple. Give more than one or two of them actual characters people can connect to and that they can actually understand.

Hardly any of them do. Paige's character was (and still is to some degree) too confusing to get a hold of, Summer Rae is a generic bitchy heel...but we hardly get to see that anyways, Cameron is the same, Naomi is a generic face with no specific character, the same with Natalya. There is just nothing to separate one heel from another or one face from another. Heck, even the champion who's still got one of the more interesting characters is confusing because she doesn't seem to be a face and doesn't seem to be a heel. It's just all over the place.

I'd actually say that the one face character people can connect to is Brie Bella. She comes across as courageous, brave, an actual underdog that people can get behind, which they are. Nikki is the most clear cut heel on the roster too and is being able to show it so it'll start working with her too. 

Have a few smaller feuds outside of the title where some characters can get developed and they can show people what they're all about. As some have said, give Summer Rae her bitchy heel character she had in NXT back. Or highlight that Natalya is an old school wrestler and wants to teach some respect to the disrespectful, kind of creepy Paige. Anything to allow them to show some character for people to get familiar with.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

how long?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> You mean carrying? And I have to disagree, to be fair Paige this past month has been more interesting than AJ. Personally I think its utterly unfair and biased to say everyone in the division is uninteresting just because you personally don't like them. Paige and the Bellas all have big fanbases and are very interesting to many people whether you like them or not. I cant stand the Bellas but I acknowledge that many find them interesting. And also how can you build top divas if you have AJ bury them all? The only diva that the wwe actually finally started building is Paige. they need to build more than her. Give Summer a chance and have her feud with Paige away from the title while they get a chance to show their talent to the casuals. Getting over takes time it doesn't happen in a few months and it certainly doesn't happen quickly with awful booking.


I disagree with the opinion that AJ buries everyone. I mean, imo, Paige is much better off now than before AJ returned. Her acting ability in particular have grown these past 4 months. Just look at this segment compared to present day.






You can see there that AJ had to give her cues, and Paige just looked out of place. Does it really seem like a coincidence that Paige showed only a small amount of improvement in her first three months, & then a large amount in the past 4 months feuding with AJ? Not to mention that her profile grew. 

C'mon, they picked Summer over Paige to join TD the first time around. They went from not even choosing her, to now being promoted as a new addition. Even though she came off as losing the feud, Paige is much better off now than before it started.

With all this talk, who has AJ actually buried? Over her title reigns, she has also feuded with Brie, who is now in a high profile feud. Kaitlyn, who left pretty much because she got married. In fact, even Natalya got her own shirt because of that feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^And then aj lee was anointed sainthood by the vatican.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> What they need to do, to bring interest back to the division is simple. Give more than one or two of them actual characters people can connect to and that they can actually understand.
> 
> Hardly any of them do. Paige's character was (and still is to some degree) too confusing to get a hold of, Summer Rae is a generic bitchy heel...but we hardly get to see that anyways, Cameron is the same, Naomi is a generic face with no specific character, the same with Natalya. There is just nothing to separate one heel from another or one face from another. Heck, even the champion who's still got one of the more interesting characters is confusing because she doesn't seem to be a face and doesn't seem to be a heel. It's just all over the place.


*
Not sure why people here think every bitch heel is generic. That's not something everyone can pull off convincingly. Natalya tried it and she failed epically. Maryse was the best in recent memory, Eve is right there with her, and NXT Summer was on the road to being the modern day Maryse. Having to replace Eva Marie because she lied about being able to dance drastically watered down her heel character and made her just another number. That just goes to show how much effort was put into her NXT persona.*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

AJ is nothing but the female John Cena, she holds grasps on the divas title like cena does with the wwe title. Oh hell it wouldn't surprise me if AJ becomes a 16 times divas champion. She no sells just like cena, does the same moves and cuts the same boring promos just like Cena. AJ buries everyone just like Cena does.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> AJ is nothing but the female John Cena, she holds grasps on the divas title like cena does with the wwe title. Oh hell it wouldn't surprise me if AJ becomes a 16 times divas champion. She no sells just like cena, does the same moves and cuts the same boring promos just like Cena. AJ buries everyone just like Cena does.


Pfft, Cena wishes he was as good a talker on the mic and performer in the ring as AJ; the woman is way better (or at least more interesting) then Cena ever was and ever will be.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

NXTisNow said:


> AJ buries everyone just like Cena does.


This idea that AJ buries everyone in the division is idiotic. The woman lost more matches than she won to the Total Divas from September 2013 until she left in April 2014. And Paige is a 2 time divas champion (defeating AJ both times) in her first 6 months on the WWE roster. Also during this time period Brie feuded with Stephanie McMahon of all people and Nikki was given a chance to be involved each week on TV as well. Didn't the Bellas and Stephanie close a RAW too?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Didn't the Bellas and Stephanie close a RAW too?


*They closed two:

























I liked both endings :hunter*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dumb unreleated question but when did Stephanie start using the Pedigree?


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> AJ is nothing but the female John Cena, she holds grasps on the divas title like cena does with the wwe title. Oh hell it wouldn't surprise me if AJ becomes a 16 times divas champion. She no sells just like cena, does the same moves and cuts the same boring promos just like Cena. AJ buries everyone just like Cena does.


I laugh at the notion AJ Lee no-sells. And how the hell are her crazy girl promos even remotely like Cena's. Hell for most of her time since winning the title the first time she was a heel, unlike Cena. 

I am hoping this was a sarcastic answer. Because if not you are seeing what you want to see. Not what actually is happening.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

AJ losing matches means nothing if no one else is allowed to hold the title.

At the end of the day, she still walks away with the belt and the others continue to be held down. Lots of divas could have held the title this year and been elevated but AJ's hold over it stopped it. Did Paige really gain anything out of feuding with AJ? Sure she got to hold the title but they were just meaningless, transitional reigns.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

.MCH said:


> AJ losing matches means nothing if no one else is allowed to hold the title.
> 
> At the end of the day, she still walks away with the belt and the others continue to be held down. Lots of divas could have held the title this year and been elevated but AJ's hold over it stopped it. Did Paige really gain anything out of feuding with AJ? *Sure she got to hold the title but they were just meaningless, transitional reigns*.


What can AJ do about that? She wasn't even around for 99% of Paige's first reign, Paige flopping as a face Champ was her own fault.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

.MCH said:


> Did Paige really gain anything out of feuding with AJ? .


I don't understand that line of thinking at all.

Paige has been on the roster for 6 months. In those 6 months she was featured on TV 2 times sometimes 3 times a week, and wrestled at every PPV. How could anyone possibly suggest she didn't gain anything?


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Weather you like it or not alica fox is a stepping stone for paige.
> After survivor series paige will have that divas title set in-her-sights..


This makes zero sense. How is Alicia a stepping stone for Paige? What does Paige gain by beating Alicia again when she's already beaten her multiple times this year?

If anything, it's the other way around. Alicia is the one that has something to gain by going over in this feud, not Paige. Alicia's the one that needs the victory, not Paige.

Alicia losing via roll-up/distraction now, being made to look strong in her matches, and getting eliminated from the battle royal by eliminating herself are signs that they're protecting her and likely planning to elevate her. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Nikki's only getting this title match to give AJ something to do (and to tie in the Bella feud) while Alicia gets built up in her feud with Paige. Alicia going over the woman that has beaten AJ, makes Alicia look a lot more credible when she inevitably beats AJ for it (if that is the plan). And I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Alicia has stepped up her game in recent months and has had more airtime this past year, then she has during her entire career.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

What did Paige gain though in her feud with AJ? Can you really say AJ put Paige over at all? Beating her at SS clean and then losing the title back to her clean at the next PPV makes it all look like a fluke.

She lets her beat her the night after WM but the first night back, she wins the title again. Then beats her clean again at the next PPV.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

.MCH said:


> What did Paige gain though in her feud with AJ? Can you really say AJ put Paige over at all? Beating her at SS clean and then losing the title back to her clean at the next PPV makes it all look like a fluke.
> *
> She lets her beat her the night after WM but the first night back, she wins the title again*. Then beats her clean again at the next PPV.


What about the time in between? Paige had the title and AJ wasn't around. Why didn't Paige run with that opportunity? and how is Paige failing in her face run AJ's fault when she wasn't even around?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

.MCH said:


> What did Paige gain though in her feud with AJ? Can you really say AJ put Paige over at all? Beating her at SS clean and then losing the title back to her clean at the next PPV makes it all look like a fluke.
> 
> She lets her beat her the night after WM but the first night back, she wins the title again. Then beats her clean again at the next PPV.


*Nothing. And what did AJ gain? Nothing. This feud only watered her down and bored people to death for 4 months. It sucked for both parties. Don't blame AJ, blame booking.*


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

AbareKiller said:


> What about the time in between? Paige had the title and AJ wasn't around. Why didn't Paige run with that opportunity? and how is Paige failing in her face run AJ's fault when she wasn't even around?


The whole problem with Paige's first reign (shitty booking of her character aside) is that she never went over AJ after winning the title. It never felt finished. So what do they do? The bring AJ back and have her win the title her first night back.

It hurt Paige and instead of booking her to be better, they actually had her lose clean at Battleground before turning heel. And even when she went over AJ at Summerslam, she lost the title back to her the very next month clean before losing clean again at HIAC. 

So tell me, what did she gain from that feud? I'm not necessarily blaming AJ (I don't know how much pull she has over stuff like that) but you cannot tell me Paige came out of that feud looking credible.



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nothing. And what did AJ gain? Nothing. This feud only watered her down and bored people to death for 4 months. It sucked for both parties. Don't blame AJ, blame booking.*


Of course it's bookings fault. No one is saying it wasn't.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

in paige's first three months, the wwe held her back but now the reigns has been losen and she is running with it and killing it in the ring and on the mic. aj still doesn't seem like she wants to be there, she should take a page out of her quitter husband book, take her ball and go home.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

And people think Paige's feud with Alicia is to make Paige look strong again? How is that the case when she's already beaten Alicia multiple times? Paige gains nothing over going over the woman who has been the division's jobber (up until recently) for years and years.

Alicia is the one with something to gain, not Paige. And I doubt they'll make Paige a three time champion within a year and have her match AJ and Eve's record. Not when Paige still has a long career ahead of her.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

.MCH said:


> The whole problem with Paige's first reign (shitty booking of her character aside) is that she never went over AJ after winning the title. It never felt finished. So what do they do? The bring AJ back and have her win the title her first night back.


The Rock never went over Austin, but still manged to become the top guy when Austin was out. That's what stars do, Paige couldn't, booking didn't help but don't blame AJ for Paige's face run.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> The Rock never went over Austin, but still manged to become the top guy when Austin was out. That's what stars do, Paige couldn't, booking didn't help but don't blame AJ for Piage's face run.


Completely different scenarios and very unfair. When The Rock Was Facing Austin he was Involved In Great Story Lines and was Not A Rookie Coming Out Of The gate. How anyone can expect Paige or any diva to get over in 6 months with that booking is beyond me. Paige is finally getting a character and is getting over. I give her until may and she sill be getting big reactions. The crowds are already giving her better reactions this past month.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

AbareKiller said:


> The Rock never went over Austin, but still manged to become the top guy when Austin was out. That's what stars do, Paige couldn't, booking didn't help but don't blame AJ for Paige's face run.


Are you really comparing the Rock, an established star at the time, to Paige? :lol

And I'm not blaming AJ for Paige's failed face run (though she did pretty much put the nail in the coffin by coming back and beating her for the title the first night in - smarter booking would have been to have Paige go over AJ that night to give her credibility and then build towards a heel turn). I'm blaming her for what happened after it. AJ did nothing to put over Paige.

I'm not saying it was anything personal but Paige feuding with the character of AJ did nothing for her in the end. It gave her tv time and two title reigns but none of it was meaningful because Paige was not allowed to officially go over AJ and move on. She's moving on, but it's likely to put over AJ's next opponent.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> What about the time in between? Paige had the title and AJ wasn't around. Why didn't Paige run with that opportunity? and how is Paige failing in her face run AJ's fault when she wasn't even around?





Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nothing. And what did AJ gain? Nothing. This feud only watered her down and bored people to death for 4 months. It sucked for both parties. Don't blame AJ, blame booking.*


:agree:

I had high expectations for the Paige/AJ feud but it didn't deliver. But it's not fair or even correct to make AJ the scapegoat. WWE creative is shit, but Sandow has turned his gimmick into gold. Paige could've made the most of AJ's absence but she just didn't connect with the fans as a face. Ultimately, there's only but so much AJ could've done. All roads lead back to creative and the actual wrestler.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

.MCH said:


> What did Paige gain though in her feud with AJ? Can you really say AJ put Paige over at all? Beating her at SS clean and then losing the title back to her clean at the next PPV makes it all look like a fluke.
> 
> She lets her beat her the night after WM but the first night back, she wins the title again. Then beats her clean again at the next PPV.


In fairness, I think that Paige gained a lot of confidence through her feud with AJ. Comparing her from her debut to now is quite astonishing and she started to come out of her shell in her feud with AJ. In terms of booking and positioning on the card, she didn't really gain much. She's gone from credible champion to...losing to AJ Lee quite a few times and not being as credible in the ring. But character wise, and recognition wise she's gained a bit. I feel now that if they gave her the title sometime in the future, she could do a good job with it, I'm a lot more confident of that than I was before she feuded with AJ.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I agree that Ak's title reign is getting boring and needs to end.. With that said AJ did not bury Paige and she didn't purposely try to ruin her. She has helped Paige along the way and they are very close apparently. There feud wasn't spectacular but lets not act like it was the worst feud of all time. It still was one of the best diva feud we have had in years imo. Both AJ and Paige will be fine and I am sure that their rivalry will be something we see for years as long as AJ doesn't retire early.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dan Pratt said:


> I laugh at the notion AJ Lee no-sells. And how the hell are her crazy girl promos even remotely like Cena's. Hell for most of her time since winning the title the first time she was a heel, unlike Cena.
> 
> I am hoping this was a sarcastic answer. Because if not you are seeing what you want to see. Not what actually is happening.


That was the part of the post that makes me now just dismiss anything he/she says. AJ is considered one of, if not the best seller of all the divas. Even her rational haters can admit that.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Alicia is going over Paige and she will feud with Aj and eventually will win the title.

I don't see how people don't see that, they only made Alicia Paige's bff so their feud can have back story.

I see Fox going face and winning her feud against Paige.

Paige and Aj are stale and need to take a backseat pronto.

Nothing good will come from Paigr being champion again.

Aj needs to lose the title and stay away from the title feud for atleast a year.

Fox could feud with Summer rae,Naomi,Natalya so many possibilities.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Alicia is going over Paige and she will feud with Aj and eventually will win the title.
> 
> I see Fox going face and winning her feud against Paige..


If that's the case, you expect a face Alicia challenging a face AJ for the title and coming out on top? I'm not sure of that.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> If that's the case, you expect a face Alicia challenging a face AJ for the title and coming out on top? I'm not sure of that.


Right, i would love for Fox to stay heel and get back her sassy valley girl gimmick from 2010.

And feud with a face Aj,who imo works better as a face.

Their match on Raw showed Fox is best as a dominant heel and Aj is best at an underdog diva who uses her smarts to win.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd love to see Foxy win the title. Just push her in a more serious direction.

It's not just an AJ thing, but they need to start booking a some of the Divas in more than just the division. Can't there be angles involving Paige, Alicia, Naomi or Nattie with the males just as they did with Trish and Lita? Give the fans a reason to care about the Divas instead of week after week of 3 minute matches.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> If that's the case, you expect a face Alicia challenging a face AJ for the title and coming out on top? I'm not sure of that.


Don't think Alicia is going to stay face tbh. Fans would probably be more likely to cheer for Paige over her anyways since she's not a smark favorite. She'll probably stay a tweener throughout the feud. She was still acting like a heel on SD at times. The whole point of this feud SHOULD be to see who is more deserving to face AJ eventually and become champion. And that's where you put over Alicia, because no one would be expecting it.

Her and Paige are best friends on TD. If Alicia feuds with AJ, she'll likely go back to being heel and her and Paige will probably eventually make up and go back to being friends (and bring Rosa with them since she's a part of their friendship too).

Or what could happen is what I predicted. Alicia wins in a fatal four way match at TLC or something, if she becomes a face and stays face.

Either way, they have to be planning something for Alicia, because they've NEVER gone out of their way to protect her like this before. And if she is a part of their plans, it's been a few months in the making because they've been protecting her since she was doing Stephanie's dirty work for her in the summer.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

NT86 said:


> I'd love to see Foxy win the title. Just push her in a more serious direction.
> 
> It's not just an AJ thing, but they need to start booking a some of the Divas in more than just the division. Can't there be angles involving Paige, Alicia, Naomi or Nattie with the males just as they did with Trish and Lita? Give the fans a reason to care about the Divas instead of week after week of 3 minute matches.


Agree on all points +2



.MCH said:


> Don't think Alicia is going to stay face tbh. Fans would probably be more likely to cheer for Paige over her anyways since she's not a smark favorite. She'll probably stay a tweener throughout the feud. She was still acting like a heel on SD at times. The whole point of this feud SHOULD be to see who is more deserving to face AJ eventually and become champion. And that's where you put over Alicia, because no one would be expecting it.
> 
> Her and Paige are best friends on TD. If Alicia feuds with AJ, she'll likely go back to being heel and her and Paige will probably eventually make up and go back to being friends (and bring Rosa with them since she's a part of their friendship too).
> 
> ...


Exactly they've been slowly booking her as top diva since early this year.

And being as she pinned Aj twice and she seems to be booked more dominant in her matches. 

I think they're planning on putting the title on Fox soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Never been as bored with the Divas as I am when watching AJ half ass it against everyone except Paige, and even then they had zero chemistry and produced dud match after dud match.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

paige would be nothing without aj end of story


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

The eventual call up of Charlotte from NXT will probably gonna be the biggest change to the division in 2015. They've primed her as a future star and she has upheld the Flair name very well.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


> paige would be nothing without aj end of story


Very wrong about that, Paige had already made a big name for herself down in NXT before she ever even was near AJ; and the feud on the main roster has done nothing but elevate her status and spread exposure of her and her talents to a larger fan base. Even if the booking wasn't the best it could be.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Very wrong about that, Paige had already made a big name for herself down in NXT before she ever even was near AJ; and the feud on the main roster has done nothing but elevate her status and spread exposure of her and her talents to a larger fan base. Even if the booking wasn't the best it could be.


NXT is a smaller audience than people think. There is a reason they debuted Paige the way they did in front of the post Wrestlemania smark audience. Those people watched NXT, they got it, they knew her. You do that in front of a casual family crowd in Iowa no one would have had any idea who she was.

The feud with AJ has elevated Paige, it's not disputable. Paige floundered while AJ was off in April and May. A lot of it was booking, yes, but some of it was what I outlined above. Casual crowds that didn't know her. Those casual crowds know AJ though. I agree with that other poster. Paige's current success is due to the program with AJ. She'd not be as over as she currently is if for these last 4 months she worked a feud with Layla or Emma or Summer.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

NT86 said:


> The eventual call up of Charlotte from NXT will probably gonna be the biggest change to the division in 2015. They've primed her as a future star and she has upheld the Flair name very well.


Drinking the Kool-aid again huh? Charlotte is WAY overrated, and will likely end up being just another NXT failure.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Drinking the Kool-aid again huh? Charlotte is WAY overrated, and will likely end up being just another NXT failure.


I can assure you of this, overrated or not Charlotte will not be a failure she will have way to much pull back stage and will be booked stronger then AJ ever was because LOL Flair :aj3


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I can assure you of this, overrated or not Charlotte will not be a failure she will have way to much pull back stage and will be booked stronger then AJ ever was because LOL Flair :aj3


She'll be a very good matchup for Paige.

Charlotte v AJ, not so much. Charlotte has like 8-10 inches on her. Charlotte would be like a giant to her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I can assure you of this, overrated or not Charlotte will not be a failure she will have way to much pull back stage and will be booked stronger then AJ ever was because LOL Flair :aj3


You really think Charlotte will have a lot of pull because of Flair?? The man is a legend, but he doesn't have the kind of pull you seem to think. All he is now is an easily replaceable guy who makes the rare appearance to promote something. 

AJ makes WWE more money that Ric & Charlotte combined at this point. That's what matters the most in WWE's eyes.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You really think Charlotte will have a lot of pull because of Flair?? The man is a legend, but he doesn't have the kind of pull you seem to think. All he is now is an easily replaceable guy who makes the rare appearance to promote something.
> 
> AJ makes WWE more money that Ric & Charlotte combined at this point. That's what matters the most in WWE's eyes.


Actually if you want to be honest about it the Bellas combined probably in truth make more money for the WWE then AJ ever could even imagine of doing so, so AJ would be easily replaceable as the it girl of the division; especially by the daughter of a WWE Hall of Famer and wrestling icon (Who's actually extremely talented in her own right as Charlotte indeed is). Charlotte's name alone will ensure her future success, and her talent will solidify that success. 

Also, while I love AJ; the fact that AJ makes more money for the WWE then Ric & Charlotte combined is nothing to brag about. Seeing as Ric and Charlotte aren't exactly making too much money being the retired Hall of Famer who makes occasional appearances and the rookie in the low profit developmental territory they are.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Apparently Fox defeated Paige at a House Show clean, I didn't think much of it but they might really let Fox go over Paige......


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

tailhook said:


> She'll be a very good matchup for Paige.
> 
> Charlotte v AJ, not so much. Charlotte has like 8-10 inches on her. Charlotte would be like a giant to her.


That doesn't and never has mattered in professional wrestling...ever!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Apparently Fox defeated Paige at a House Show clean, I didn't think much of it but they might really let Fox go over Paige......


Would be smart to have Fox go over Paige in a cheap fashion and progress the feud but this feud will more than likely end after 1 month with Paige going over. Well unless they do the team thing and have Fox's team win. No way in h double hockey sticks will the wwe let their future top diva job to someone who is not on their radar.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

When all is said and done I think Paige will win over Fox, but in the *unlikely *event that Fox legit goes over? Geez... I'm not joking around or letting my AJ fanboism get in the way when I say Paige will be legit buried, she will have to climb out a very deep hole to get back to where she debuted. With that said I expect Paige to go over Fox


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Well thats some legit horseshit booking. I have no clue how paige
keeps a level head during all of this. 

God i hope this is only a one time thing. And paige wins the next one.
Again..TOTAL HORESHIT!!!!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Well thats some legit horseshit booking. I have no clue how paige
> keeps a level head during all of this.
> 
> God i hope this is only a one time thing. And paige wins the next one.
> Again..TOTAL HORESHIT!!!!


House shows, and their results, don't mean shit. They never have. The bookers literally sit back and go.. lets watch the IWC Marks freak.. Paige loses hehe.

If it aint on TV, it means nothing. AJ when she was champ during the long reign would lose a ton and her marks would freak and need their meds. Its hilarious. Don't be That Guy. :


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes live events are looking glasses into
how things may go in the future. Ive seen it happen.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> When all is said and done I think Paige will win over Fox, but in the *unlikely *event that Fox legit goes over? Geez... I'm not joking around or letting my AJ fanboism get in the way when I say Paige will be legit buried, *she will have to climb out a very deep hole to get back to where she debuted*. With that said I expect Paige to go over Fox


Hyperbole much? Even if Fox went over on say RAW(to likely setup a match on ME or Smackdown), who cares?

She's pretty well established at this point and long past the point where a simple loss is going to take her off TV or in any way hurt her.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure he meant Alicia going over in the feud, not one match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^^What he said!!!.

And.

I do have a feeling we will get live events where paige wins.
And others where alicia wins during this feud. With a good balance between the 2.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^What he said!!!.
> 
> And.
> 
> ...


If the wwe wants this feud to last a few months then Foxy has to win at least once. When its all said and done Paige will go over but I wouldn't be surprised to see Fox get some wins as well. WWE will definitely want to promote her as well as Paige for TD and are in great need of stronger divas. We cant have Paige AJ and Nikki facing each other every month. In other news I have to laugh at the Paige burial comments we have been getting since her debut. This is a girl that is representing the divas division more than ANY girl right now. Between house shows, video game advertising, meet and greets and being featured on EVERY raw SD and ppv and now the addition of TD's wwe will not risk losing all that money and exposure by burying their youngest diva with most potential.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I cant help it sometimes. I let shit like this get the best of me.
And i start taking it personal. For christ sakes paiges career is in its
infancy still.

Its way 2 early to stat pulling shit like this.

And yes i know sometimes live events results dont matter. On a technical/professional level they dont.
But on a personal matter/level. Man do they ever.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^What he said!!!.
> 
> And.
> 
> ...


They haven't even really started feuding yet, and probably won't beyond filler matches(and it doesn't really matter who wins those tbh). Have they even had a match since Payback?

That's how little house shows matter.

Either way.. Fox is a jobber that's been around for years.. she's going to put the new talent over and make them look good so they keep using her to do just that.

Half the reason I think they've given her a gimmick and attached her to Paige is so that Paige doesn't come into TD cold with nobody to play off of and with. It also keeps Foxy relevant, particularly given that she's put in the work and gotten up to par wrestling-wise.

But having some TV feud where Foxy goes over Paige to win a drawn-out feud? Um.. ya.. whatever.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Apparently Fox defeated Paige at a House Show clean, I didn't think much of it but they might really let Fox go over Paige......


Face wins at House Show shocker


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Because another feud where paige loses will be bad for her BIG TIME!!!
And another ppv loss would prove to be very devastating.

Stuff like this just hits me in-the-gut. And knocks the wind
out of my sails. Just when things were looking up for paige.

And it seems a massive turn around was in play.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Because another feud where paige loses will be bad for her BIG TIME!!!
> And another ppv loss would prove to be very devastating.
> 
> Stuff like this just hits me in-the-gut. And knocks the wind
> ...


Actually... hopefully this doesn't send you into a coma, but there is a scenario where Fox holds the belt until Rumble. 3-way at Survivor Series and Foxy goes over pinning AJ. Paige v Foxy @ TLC to give Foxy momentum. Then Nikki v Foxy @ Rumble. So she'd get a 2 month run with the belt which gives her visibility for when TD airs in January so people know who she is. She pins both AJ(for the title) and Paige(to defend) once before tossing it to Nikki. 

Either way, its not really a true feud as Foxy is a transitional champ to get them to Nikki @ Rumble. The only problem with this is, I'm not sure what they do with AJ until then except job her out to Foxy. That's the problem with AJ, without the belt.. she's really nothing. She might as well go on a break until it comes time to have another match with Paige on the undercard at Rumble, with Nikki v Foxy at the top of the female card.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^That would be...HELLA SHITTY!!!!

Please dont let that happen. God please dont let that happen.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> You really think Charlotte will have a lot of pull because of Flair?? The man is a legend, but he doesn't have the kind of pull you seem to think. All he is now is an easily replaceable guy who makes the rare appearance to promote something.
> 
> AJ makes WWE more money that Ric & Charlotte combined at this point. That's what matters the most in WWE's eyes.


Triple H and other executives respect Flair and are buddies with him. There is some pull, but Charlotte also has the good looks, athleticism, and decent ring skills to become a top diva. I can see WWE focusing on her more than a lot of the divas.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^That would be...HELLA SHITTY!!!!
> 
> Please dont let that happen. God please dont let that happen.


If it helps.. I'm pretty sure Paige is going to be just fine. I really like my AJ v Paige: Loser Leaves the Promotion for Mania idea. It could also be... 'Loser Goes Back to NXT or must Leave the Promotion'. That way it leaves it believeable for Paige to lose, when really.. she isn't. Gotta have realistic stakes. Plus it promotes NXT so $$.

Since AJ minimum is almost certainly going on a break after Mania like she did last year, might as well take advantage of it. It also explains why they don't need the belt (that's going to Brie when Nikki and Brie end their feud there).


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Great. Giving the belt to a woman named after a kind of cheese.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Great. Giving the belt to a woman named after a kind of cheese.


Pretty sure its short for Brianna. Which, come to think of it is the female form of Brian :faint:. Lol.. I never realized that before. She actually has the same first name as her husband, only the feminized version.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Either way i hate it. I want paige to get the title back. And have that feeling i had
at summer slam. My god was that night magical.

And i want that feeling all-over-again. I could use the pick me up.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Either way i hate it. I want paige to get the title back. And have that feeling i had
> at summer slam. My god was that night magical.
> 
> And i want that feeling all-over-again. I could use the pick me up.


Well.. if it happens, it would have to happen before Rumble or I would think it would be locked up until SummerSlam at the earliest as they push Nikki and Brie, and probably go to an NXT Rookie or two after that for validation. I just don't see her getting #3 anytime soon if it isn't now, and I'm a Paige mark. But they're going to want to work other girls now that she's established while keeping her in the thick of the Division. 

But that's the thing about having an actual Division, different girls taking turns at the title to gain heat and get established so that you can have substantial feuds outside of the title picture. Either way, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To me its a confusing cluster fuck. That and a good deal of talented divas could
get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

:lol @ the Paige marks who act like Alicia going over Paige is an abomination. 

Alicia is one of the most talented and hardest working divas on the roster, she deserves to go over. She's put up with a lot of shit from the company over the years.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

.MCH said:


> :lol @ the Paige marks who act like Alicia going over Paige is an abomination.
> 
> Alicia is one of the most talented and hardest working divas on the roster, she deserves to go over. She's put up with a lot of shit from the company over the years.


atm it doesn't matter who goes over because there is nothing on the line for them, there is nothing to gain for either of them winning, so it will be treated as a filler feud and 9 times out of 10 in this case the baby face goes over which we can assume is Alicia now. As long as they put on decent (at least better then Paige's babyface feud) matches I'll be ok with either outcome.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe somebody needs to raise their game and step up to AJ Lee's level. It's the same thing with Cena on the male side of the roster - nobody has come close to dethroning him bar CM Punk in six years.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think there is something for paige to gain. Gain another step to putting herself back into the title
picture. And losing another ppv/fued would be some
major salt in paiges wounds.

Pulling her down several rungs on the divas ladder. That is an ominous omen for her.

And the other divas have stepped-up their game. But with supergirl booking of aj.
It makes all of their hard work seems for not.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Because another feud where paige loses will be *bad for her BIG TIME*!!!
> And another ppv loss would prove to be *very devastating.*
> 
> Stuff like this just hits me in-the-gut. And knocks the wind
> ...


I get you like to ham it up a bit, but please tell me you don't actually believe this crap, do you? The way you're talking about this, you're making it sound like you want Cena booking for her... 

"Oh noez, she might lose a non title feud to Foxy, buried!" ... really? I mean, REALLY? You are a fan of the youngest ever divas champion. First ever NXT womens champion. Longest ever NXT womens champion. 2 time divas champion at 22, after half a year on the main roster. She was on RAW, ME and SD this week. Has a ton of merch out, and is constantly in promos, meet and greets, Con Q&A's. She could get stuck with Nattie's farting gimmick for a year losing every fight she was in and she'd still be a more legit contender to the title than half the divas roster. 

All I'm really saying is ffs just slow down with all the hyperbole, Paige isn't getting buried, and a lost feud here and there will not change that. Just chill out please.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

AJ needs to take a long break from everything. Her match quality has been shit since she returned. Brie, Nikki and Eva Marie should be the main players in the divas division.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Paige marks are getting way too worried. Its the Divas division, she might get put on the backburner for a bit but in a years time when they'll give her another push and nothing she's ever done will matter. Thats the Divas division.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> *The Paige marks* are getting way too worried. Its the Divas division, she might get put on the backburner for a bit but in a years time when they'll give her another push and nothing she's ever done will matter. Thats the Divas division.


I just read back the last page and out of 4 (maybe 5, not sure if tailhook falls under this category) Paige marks who posted here, a whopping ONE is getting way too worried and blowing things out of proportion, the rest are completely cool with it. Could we cool it with the generalisations please?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

She's not losing to Fox, there's no way WWE let's a gatekeeper like Fox go over Paige in a feud. No way.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/1...nia-31-tickets-randy-orton-injury-nikki-bella



> Although Nikki Bella is the new number one contender to the Divas title, apparently there aren't any plans to have her win the belt from AJ Lee. It's likely Brie Bella will cost her and it will lead to a blow off match between the two.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/1...nia-31-tickets-randy-orton-injury-nikki-bella


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Well she should especially because the fans think she's CM Punk.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Well she should especially because the fans think she's CM Punk.


I feel so bad for her when the fans start chanting cm punk during her matches. It's so disrespectful and rude. She's out there trying to do her best and the fans don't even appreciate it. Such a shame.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

koda2_00 said:


> I feel so bad for her when the fans start chanting cm punk during her matches. It's so disrespectful and rude. She's out there trying to do her best and the fans don't even appreciate it. Such a shame.



I'll def prop you when I can. And you're right, it is a shame. I also feel bad for Brie that the only reason she gets any reaction is because she does the Yes chant.


----------



## vollerj (Oct 30, 2014)

agreed


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> I just read back the last page and out of 4 (maybe 5, not sure if tailhook falls under this category) Paige marks who posted here, a whopping ONE is getting way too worried and blowing things out of proportion, the rest are completely cool with it. Could we cool it with the generalisations please?


Right on! :agree:


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

JY57 said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/1...nia-31-tickets-randy-orton-injury-nikki-bella


People just don't learn do they? There are two facts in the divas division

1) no TD can a win a title, steph was lying and Paige was doing damage control

2) Vince is a bigger AJ mark than even me


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/1...nia-31-tickets-randy-orton-injury-nikki-bella


What is the source of these roundups?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Caffore said:


> What is the source of these roundups?


IWC logic -

1, Dirt sheet claims their favorite/PoV/something they like is going to gain something/Happen = Yay and told you so
2, Dirt sheet claims the one they don't like/something they disagree will gain something/will happen = Dirt sheets are bull shit who believes this crap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> IWC logic -
> 
> 1, Dirt sheet claims their favorite/PoV/something they like is going to gain something/Happen = Yay and told you so
> 2, Dirt sheet claims the one they don't like/something they disagree will gain something/will happen = Dirt sheets are bull shit who believes this crap


This is true for the most part. But dirtsheet report or not, I already thought that is how AJ/Nikki's title match was going to go down. Brie screwing Nikki out of the title to further their feud.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> This is true for the most part. But dirtsheet report or not, I already thought that is how AJ/Nikki's title match was going to go down. Brie screwing Nikki out of the title to further their feud.


While it could be true you can be sure those same people crowing how great they are for predicting it would calling BS if "the plan to give Nikki the belt" was reported


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> While it could be true you can be sure those same people crowing how great they are for predicting it would calling BS if "the plan to give Nikki the belt" was reported


Agreed completely. Just actually pointing how any of us here on this site can write that "report" I mean it is possible the source does have an "inside source" I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Agreed completely. Just actually pointing how any of us here on this site can write that "report" I mean it is possible the source does have an "inside source" I guess.


*CageSideSeats has been very reliable all year. Inquisitir should be ignored. The Total Divas rule is obviously in effect. Nikki's not winning, and the 30 day stipulation was obviously to cover their asses. Brie breaking the stipulation 2 days in advance will just add fuel to the fire of their feud.*



tommo010 said:


> While it could be true you can be sure those same people crowing how great they are for predicting it would calling BS if "the plan to give Nikki the belt" was reported


*
You do realize I have every right to say this when I am right? You've been running around shooting down anyone who suggests AJ wins via Brie interference, so prepare to reap what you sow.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> IWC logic -
> 
> 1, Dirt sheet claims their favorite/PoV/something they like is going to gain something/Happen = Yay and told you so
> 2, Dirt sheet claims the one they don't like/something they disagree will gain something/will happen = Dirt sheets are bull shit who believes this crap


I 100% agree with you. This dirt sheet though is only predicting what everyone else can see though. There is no way I see Nikki winning because the wwe does not want to further the feud with AJ Shes just a stop gap to give Nikki something to do with a ppv until the 30 days are up. Nikki will be feuding with brie for at least 3 more months.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'll be in the house for RAW tonight. 3rd row facing the camera. Look for my AJ Lee sign.

I was going to make one for da powerhouse Nikki but I didn't have enough time last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'll be in the house for RAW tonight. 3rd row facing the camera. Look for my AJ Lee sign.
> 
> I was going to make one for da powerhouse Nikki but I didn't have enough time last night.


What does your sign say?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> What does your sign say?


I'm a man of a few words so I kept it short and sweet. 

"AJ Lee Sucks" 

:tommy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'll be in the house for RAW tonight. 3rd row facing the camera. Look for my AJ Lee sign.
> 
> I was going to make one for da powerhouse Nikki but I didn't have enough time last night.


Don't expect the camera to be put on you if its anything negative toward a "face"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm a man of a few words so I kept it short and sweet.
> 
> "AJ Lee Sucks"
> 
> :tommy


:maury should be easy to spot then


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm a man of a few words so I kept it short and sweet.
> 
> "AJ Lee Sucks"
> 
> :tommy


Should've added "well." :jericho2 :dance3


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *You do realize I have every right to say this when I am right? You've been running around shooting down anyone who suggests AJ wins via Brie interference, so prepare to reap what you sow.*


Of course... in saying that.. you're saying that I'm right about the Brie interference :>. Or is this one of those few times where we're actually in agreement on something that might occur?

Oh.. and interesting note to that report:

• Although Nikki Bella is the new number one contender to the Divas title, apparently there aren't any plans to have her win the belt *from AJ Lee*. It's likely Brie Bella will cost her and it will lead to a blow off match between the two.

But then, I've stated if Nikki wins it, it won't be until later(Rumble) and probably won't be from AJ Lee due to personal issues between the two. And that statement doesn't exclude her winning it from anybody else.

Either way, whats the point of having Nikki actually having a 1v1 title match with AJ for the first time in forever and sniffing around the belt, if they aren't softening the ground for a later title run?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Woah the new Paige shirts are AWESOME!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/1...nia-31-tickets-randy-orton-injury-nikki-bella


No big deal. Brie and Nikki are big enough stars so they don't need the title to be relevant unlike AJ.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Woah the new Paige shirts are AWESOME!


They're just barely PG, that's for sure.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> They're just barely PG, that's for sure.


I have the old shirt but never really liked it that much. This one is f'n awesome but its not available until nov19 so i'm preordering. Nov 19 is going to be great. new video game for next gen and this.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Nikki not winning the title doesn't mean it's because there is a rule. If WWE is planning on having her continue her feud with Brie, then it would be a terrible idea to give her the title. Pretty much only TD marks(who actually watch wrestling) would want to see that. 

I also think it's stupid to say that, just because a TD hasn't won the title, that there is some kind of rule against it. 




koda2_00 said:


> I feel so bad for her when the fans start chanting cm punk during her matches. It's so disrespectful and rude. She's out there trying to do her best and the fans don't even appreciate it. Such a shame.


If you've noticed, those Punk chants have pretty much gone away. I haven't heard any in her recent matches, just AJ chants really.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> I also think it's stupid to say that, just because a TD hasn't won the title, that there is some kind of rule against it.


This isn't some random conspiracy the IWC made up to explain why a TD hasn't been a champion yet it's been rumored for a while then Nikki and Nattie pretty much confirmed it recently in an interview, now with Paige and Fox added to TD's there is some ambiguity to the rule again as it leaves no genuine title holders bar AJ left on the main roster. I personally think giving the title to one of main stars of TDs (ie a bella) whether I like it or not is the best way to say to everyone the rule is gone.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Nikki not winning the title doesn't mean it's because there is a rule. If WWE is planning on having her continue her feud with Brie, then it would be a terrible idea to give her the title. Pretty much only TD marks(who actually watch wrestling) would want to see that.


I have never even watched Total Divas. Nikki is still winning the title come Rumble. The point is that it elevates her feud with Brie. Not to mention that she's going to drop it to Brie @ Mania.

From a WWE Booking perspective it would make total sense. They've already put the Bellas at the head of the division in every way except holding the title. With this push of theirs, it will lead to both girls holding for a period of time to help get them over and establish them fully as the undisputed heads of the division and generate heat and allow them to put over other girls. That then gives them both the Bellas and Paige outside of AJ to rely upon. AJ is probably gone for her break after Mania, and they'll keep building the division from there.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Nobody wants to see Paige as champion side kicking her way through matches.

I mean why does she always do that basic move. Half the time she kicks them in the leg.

Paige is generic and offers nothing to the table. Send her back to nxt and get her some charisma.

And for the love of bobs burgers get her speech teacher that thick nuddy accent grates my ears.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Nobody wants to see Paige as champion side kicking her way through matches.
> 
> I mean why does she always do that basic move. Half the time she kicks them in the leg.
> 
> ...


How about you clean the wax out of your ears and actually listen to her, seeing as pretty much no one seems to have a problem understanding or listening to her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ has had a great and long run with the belt or being around the belt for the past 2 years. I wouldn't mind her taking a break from it but I don't want to see her fade into obscurity either.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Nobody wants to see Paige as champion side kicking her way through matches.
> 
> I mean why does she always do that basic move. Half the time she kicks them in the leg.
> 
> ...


At least she stays on her feet when she kicks.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> This isn't some random conspiracy the IWC made up to explain why a TD hasn't been a champion yet it's been rumored for a while then Nikki and Nattie pretty much confirmed it recently in an interview, now with Paige and Fox added to TD's there is some ambiguity to the rule again as it leaves no genuine title holders bar AJ left on the main roster. I personally think giving the title to one of main stars of TDs (ie a bella) whether I like it or not is the best way to say to everyone the rule is gone.


So, they didn't actually say it was true, people are just assuming. Despite the fact that multiple people, including Steph & AJ, have flat out said that that rumor wasn't true. 

Even if a rule did exist, how many people do you actually think care? AJ is the most popular, and best sports entertainer on the diva's roster. Is there supposed to be some kind of protest because these lesser girls didn't win the title? 



tailhook said:


> I have never even watched Total Divas. Nikki is still winning the title come Rumble. The point is that it elevates her feud with Brie. Not to mention that she's going to drop it to Brie @ Mania.
> 
> *From a WWE Booking perspective it would make total sense. They've already put the Bellas at the head of the division in every way except holding the title*. With this push of theirs, it will lead to both girls holding for a period of time to help get them over and establish them fully as the undisputed heads of the division and generate heat and allow them to put over other girls. That then gives them both the Bellas and Paige outside of AJ to rely upon. AJ is probably gone for her break after Mania, and they'll keep building the division from there.


Is that why they put the Bellas match 2nd, right after arguably the match of the night? While they put AJ vs Paige as the match right before the main event, and right after the snoozefest of Rusev vs Big Show? AJ & Paige also got more time.

Just because you find the Bella's storyline more interesting, doesn't mean they have been pushed ahead of the title. Their feud went back to being treated in the same vain as any other once the authority was out of the picture. 

As for you continuing to assume AJ is going to take a break after WM, you should stop. You're really only assuming that because you hate her, and because she took one last year. However, she took that time off because she had to move to Chicago AND get married.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

tailhook said:


> I have never even watched Total Divas. Nikki is still winning the title come Rumble. The point is that it elevates her feud with Brie. Not to mention that she's going to drop it to Brie @ Mania.
> 
> From a WWE Booking perspective it would make total sense. They've already put the Bellas at the head of the division in every way except holding the title. With this push of theirs, it will lead to both girls holding for a period of time to help get them over and establish them fully as the undisputed heads of the division and generate heat and allow them to put over other girls. That then gives them both the Bellas and Paige outside of AJ to rely upon. AJ is probably gone for her break after Mania, and they'll keep building the division from there.


Nikki vs. Brie for the title at WM? :lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> IWC logic -
> 
> 1, Dirt sheet claims their favorite/PoV/something they like is going to gain something/Happen = Yay and told you so
> 2, Dirt sheet claims the one they don't like/something they disagree will gain something/will happen = Dirt sheets are bull shit who believes this crap



Well given that the question came from a fucking Paige mark, I don't think your theory stands. I want to know if it's reliable so I can be confident we won't be getting a Bella twins shitshow feud for the title


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Randumo24 said:


> So, they didn't actually say it was true, people are just assuming. Despite the fact that multiple people, including Steph & AJ, have flat out said that that rumor wasn't true.


They actually did say it was true, flat out clean cut true. Steph was lying because she had no other choice. What is she suppose to say? "yeah the rule exist, so don't bother watching AJ/Piage at HIAC or AJ/Nikki at SS or any other future title match involving a TD"


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Even if a rule did exist, how many people do you actually think care? AJ is the most popular, and best sports entertainer on the diva's roster. Is there supposed to be some kind of protest because these lesser girls didn't win the title?


There's a difference between opinions and facts. Just because you don't care doesn't mean that the millions of fans The Bellas, Natalya, Naomi, Alicia Fox, Paige, and the others have won't care either and are all AJ marks like you. For you to even assume that they wouldn't is just fpalm



Randumo24 said:


> Is that why they put the Bellas match 2nd, right after arguably the match of the night? While they put AJ vs Paige as the match right before the main event, and right after the snoozefest of Rusev vs Big Show? AJ & Paige also got more time.


The spot right before the main event between two of the biggest matches on the show is the death slot. That's where they put the match that no one cares about so that everyone can take a piss break before the main event. The fact that you're trying to brag about this fpalm it's also funny how they got more time and still couldn't out perform The Bellas


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

.MCH said:


> Nikki vs. Brie for the title at WM? :lol















FearlessNikki said:


> There's a difference between opinions and facts. Just because you don't care doesn't mean that the millions of fans The Bellas, Natalya, Naomi, Alicia Fox, Paige, and the others have won't care either and are all AJ marks like you. For you to even assume that they wouldn't is just fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> The spot right before the main event between two of the biggest matches on the show is the death slot. That's where they put the match that no one cares about so that everyone can take a piss break before the main event. The fact that you're trying to brag about this fpalm it's also funny how they got more time and still couldn't out perform The Bellas


You're just taking generalizations on what slots are bad & good. Dolph vs Cesaro went into the event as one of the favorites to be match of the night. Show vs Rusev went in as a favorite to be worst. What slots are good & bad depend on who's in the matches before & after. 


As for you thinking the Bellas have millions of fans...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You're just taking generalizations on what slots are bad & good. Dolph vs Cesaro went into the event as one of the favorites to be match of the night. Show vs Rusev went in as a favorite to be worst. What slots are good & bad depend on who's in the matches before & after.
> 
> 
> As for you thinking the Bellas have millions of fans...


Bellas have a solid fanbase. Majority are fans of their reality show more than their wrestling but they still have a ton of fans. Nothing to laugh at really.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bellas are awesome, they're fellow Eagles fans:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Bellas are awesome, they're fellow Eagles fans:


Paige is friends with Islander fansdance3:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You're just taking generalizations on what slots are bad & good. Dolph vs Cesaro went into the event as one of the favorites to be match of the night. Show vs Rusev went in as a favorite to be worst. What slots are good & bad depend on who's in the matches before & after.


People need to learn to seperate opinions from facts. In your opinion Rusev vs Show was the worst, in reality it was built as one of the top matches of the show. In reality, the match right before the main event is the piss break match to give fans a chance to do everything they need to before the main event. They even mentioned this on total divas that the worst place to be is right before the main event. If you're going to try to deny this just because AJ and Paige was in that slot this month then you're just talking out your ass and there's no speaking logic with you.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Nikki vs. Brie for the title at WM? :lol


Yup. Its really not hard to see that coming. I mean.. Steph getting involved to get the Brie vs Nikki feud started @ SummerSlam? You really think it aint going to end at WM for the big tamale?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

FearlessNikki said:


> People need to learn to seperate opinions from facts. In your opinion Rusev vs Show was the worst, in reality it was built as one of the top matches of the show. In reality, the match right before the main event is the piss break match to give fans a chance to do everything they need to before the main event. They even mentioned this on total divas that the worst place to be is right before the main event. If you're going to try to deny this just because AJ and Paige was in that slot this month then you're just talking out your ass and there's no speaking logic with you.


The problem is what you're missing. While Show/Rusev match was booked as a big match leading up to HIAC, everyone knew the actual match wasn't going to be very good. Not everything is black & white. It has nothing to do with who was booked in the match. That slot was going to be more favorable than it usually is. 



islesfan13 said:


> Bellas have a solid fanbase. Majority are fans of their reality show more than their wrestling but they still have a ton of fans. Nothing to laugh at really.


Never said they didn't have a solid fanbase. What I questioned was the amount that my hater insinuated that they have.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> While they put AJ vs Paige as the match right before the main event


That's called the death slot brah.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


> No big deal. Brie and Nikki are big enough stars so they don't need the title to be relevant unlike AJ.


Wasn't AJ like the hottest thing on RAW for months in 2012? Before ever winning the title?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> That's called the death slot brah.


I never really understood why people call it that in pro wrestling, in the UFC it's always promoted as the co-main event, usually consisting of a title match or #1 contenders match. Why the stark contrast?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

AbareKiller said:


> I never really understood why people call it that in pro wrestling, in the UFC it's always promoted as the co-main event, usually consisting of a title match or #1 contenders match. Why the stark contrast?


Dunno. Just WWE's way of doing things. They have a big match and then follow it up with a match which people are usually indifferent to so they have a chance to go out of the arena to take a piss/get something to eat before the actual ME. I've never watched UFC so I couldn't comment on their PPV structure.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> The problem is what you're missing. While Show/Rusev match was booked as a big match leading up to HIAC, everyone knew the actual match wasn't going to be very good. Not everything is black & white. It has nothing to do with who was booked in the match. That slot was going to be more favorable than it usually is.


Again, that's an OPINION. I agree that the match was garbage and I didn't give a crap about it. But the fact is that it was the biggest match on the card that wasn't in a cell and it's a match that no matter how bad it was fans were going to be red hot for it. That's why fans were so dead for AJ vs Paige because of all the energy they spent on Rusev vs Show and to save the rest of their energy for the main event. That's what the purpose of a death slot is to give the fans a break between two of the hottest matches on the show. After Rusev vs Show was over no one cared about AJ vs Paige. I shouldn't have to explain this to you it's common knowledge. You know damn well if The Bellas were in that slot with that dead crowd you'd be trying to use that to say "Oh see no one cares about their feud". But as usual since it was AJ you have to come up with a stupid excuse.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> Dunno. Just WWE's way of doing things. They have a big match and then follow it up with a match which people are usually indifferent to so they have a chance to go out of the arena to take a piss/get something to eat before the actual ME. I've never watched UFC so I couldn't comment on their PPV structure.


Makes no sense to me, you'd think they would want an incrementing buildup to the main event, see-sawing the card is taking the air out of it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

AbareKiller said:


> Makes no sense to me, you'd think they would want an incrementing buildup to the main event, see-sawing the card is taking the air out of it.


It's not like they always do it like that. For instance, this year's SummerSlam had both ME's back to back. But when they put a Divas match in that slot the audience just knows it's WWE's way of telling them to have a break. A perfect example of this working well was at WM30. The crowd needed a chance to get over the shock of Taker's streak being broken so they sandwiched the Diva's match in between the 2 ME's.

In the case of HIAC, I reckon the WWE were probably expecting the crowd to be hotter than they actually were for the Rusev/Show match due to all the pro-american stuff but it didn't quite work out like that, so they probably could've just gone straight on to the ME in this instance.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

If Mickie James is up for a short term stint with WWE (I can't see her going full time again with a baby at home) once she has gotten back to her pre-pregnancy shape, I would love to see her do an angle with AJ. I believe she is on better terms with the company after she made that guest appearance at the Performance Center, last year.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> So, they didn't actually say it was true, people are just assuming. Despite the fact that multiple people, including Steph & AJ, have flat out said that that rumor wasn't true.
> 
> Even if a rule did exist, how many people do you actually think care? AJ is the most popular, and best sports entertainer on the diva's roster. Is there supposed to be some kind of protest because these lesser girls didn't win the title?






Go to 12mins and you have your proof 

I think a lot would actually care having AJ always as champion will be boring and predictable but why bother explaining this to you, you won't care cause you're blind mark.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Seeing Mickie back in the Divas division would indeed be refreshing but I don't see it happening. WWE are too shallow to put a 35 year old who is past her best looks wise back into the spotlight.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Age hasn't stopped them from keeping Rosa Mendes on payroll for some weird reason. Plus it doesn't have to be a long term thing, just a short gig. IMO she's still attractive.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

NT86 said:


> *Age hasn't stopped them from keeping Rosa Mendes on payroll for some weird reason*. Plus it doesn't have to be a long term thing, just a short gig. IMO she's still attractive.


Apparently she blew some WWE suit to keep her job.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Go to 12mins and you have your proof aige
> 
> I think a lot would actually care having AJ always as champion will be boring and predictable but why bother explaining this to you, you won't care cause you're blind mark.


Like ive said before she largely holds a monopoly on-that-title. Sure other divas hold it here and there
for brief stints. But she knows they will put the belt back on her.

Shes pretty much the be-all end-all.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Like ive said before she largely holds a monopoly on-that-title. Sure other divas hold it here and there
> for brief stints. But she knows they will put the belt back on her.
> 
> Shes pretty much the be-all end-all.


Maybe last year. Now she's largely on her way out. I imagine she'll work through on to Mania, take a break and then we probably won't see her again until RTWM for WM32 where she goes up against Steph to close out her career. I don't see her contract being renewed, but I do see her working that on a one-match contract as her last match.

There just really isn't much left for her to do in a Rebuilt division after Mania. I mean, they're going to have the Bellas, Paige, Charlotte and Sacha coming up, Foxy, and Natty. 

AJ simply doesn't work well at all in that mix, unless she has the title or is in a match for it. Its her crutch. She can get away with non-title matches with one girl, and that's Paige. Having random matches with Summer Rae or Natty where the title isn't involved? They make about as much sense as pitting a llama against a giraffe.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Naomi as face vs Alicia fox as heel divas title feud would be a good change.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

AJ isn't going anywhere and her feud with Sasha Banks will be the GOAT. 

There is zero chance of WWE letting her contract expire when she's the only diva casuals care about. Get a grip


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

i am glad paige doesn't have that ugly butterfly belt. who would want to hold that? bring back the womens championship belt and have paige win a tournement to win it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ just tweeted this

https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/529459923231707139


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

tailhook said:


> I don't see her contract being renewed.


I'd like to think you don't actually believe that and you're just saying it, but sadly you do believe it.

On what planet do you think WWE would not renew AJ Lee's contract?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

My AJ Lee sucks sign was just confiscated.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> My AJ Lee sucks sign was just confiscated.


I was actually trying to look for it since you said you'd be there. What did it say?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So any Diva who goes up against AJ is an auto Chicken shit heel?


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> Nikki not winning the title doesn't mean it's because there is a rule. If WWE is planning on having her continue her feud with Brie, then it would be a terrible idea to give her the title. Pretty much only TD marks(who actually watch wrestling) would want to see that.
> 
> I also think it's stupid to say that, just because a TD hasn't won the title, that there is some kind of rule against it.
> 
> ...


Really? I heard it loud and clear tonight...and she wasn't even in the match


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Anybody watching Paige's snap chats? Pretty funny.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> So any Diva who goes up against AJ is an auto Chicken shit heel?


because AJ is the female john cena. i am sticking to this. can't wait for the lets go aj, aj sucks chants.

glad paige is away from her cause she is developing a great character now and is running with it, wwe let the reigns loose on her. 

and wwe confiscating the aj lee sucks chants, what happened to freedom of expression. but wait, aj is the face of division so we can't be dissing female cena now.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

NXTisNow said:


> because AJ is the female john cena. i am sticking to this. can't wait for the lets go aj, aj sucks chants.
> 
> glad paige is away from her cause she is developing a great character now and is running with it, wwe let the reigns loose on her.
> 
> and wwe confiscating the aj lee sucks chants, what happened to freedom of expression. but wait, *aj is the face of division so we can't be dissing female cena now*.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That Nikki and AJ segment. fpalm. Why even bother to include AJ in the Bella drama if were going to get this.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> That Nikki and AJ segment. fpalm. Why even bother to include AJ in the Bella drama if were going to get this.


So AJ can go over on the Bellas for the 7th? no no... 9th time? I lost count after Battleground 2013


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> So AJ can go over on the Bellas for the 7th? no no... 9th time? I lost count after Battleground 2013


AJ looked so uninterested, even her commentary was lacking. You can tell she doesn't want to be involved in this. Shes basically being used as a stop gap for a Bella feud. Makes no sense.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ looked so uninterested, even her commentary was lacking. You can tell she doesn't want to be involved in this. Shes basically being used as a stop gap for a Bella feud. Makes no sense.


She and Nikki have heat backstage, she's gonna have fun going over her.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ looked so uninterested, even her commentary was lacking. You can tell she doesn't want to be involved in this. Shes basically being used as a stop gap for a Bella feud. Makes no sense.


sounds like a certain quitter to me. she probably got lessons from her husband. the quitter and aj are alot alike, if it isn't surely about them, they don't give a fuck.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Damn just saw this over at WWE's YouTube channel, dude is talented:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> My AJ Lee sucks sign was just confiscated.


I saw it twice briefly.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Anybody watching Paige's snap chats? Pretty funny.


Got a link.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Got a link.


its an app on the app store. type in snapchat and make an account.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Legit pissed that we got 0 follow up for Paige/Alicia.

Has it been randomly dropped now? The crowd was fucking dead during the Bella segment, as usual. AJ looked so bored. And why wouldn't she, yet again in a feud with the Bellas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Most likely paige/alicia is going to be a smackdown segment.
Or wwe main event.

And maybe someone will capture paiges snapchat moments
and put them on youtube. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Legit pissed that we got 0 follow up for Paige/Alicia.
> 
> Has it been randomly dropped now? The crowd was fucking dead during the Bella segment, as usual. AJ looked so bored. And why wouldn't she, yet again in a feud with the Bellas.


Probably progresses next week in England. They gave Paige this snap chat thing today.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> its an app on the app store. type in snapchat and make an account.


Did she say anything useful, such as why she wasn't on RAW tonight? Did she even mention Alicia?

If they just dropped the feud, i swear...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Most likely paige/alicia is going to be a smackdown segment.
> Or wwe main event.
> 
> And maybe someone will capture paiges snapchat moments
> and put them on youtube. PLEASE!!!!


I don't think Paige is going to sd tomorrow. I think shes on her way to England.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They do need some of the women from NXT and fast. Nikki vs Brie is has gone on long enough, AJ vs Paige went on long enough, AJ vs Nikki/Brie happened every other week in 2013, and Paige vs Alicia, I guarantee you with the way they book will go on long enough as well.

It's getting stale and boring and isn't helping any of these women to play musical chair feuds with each other. They also need to use Naomi more. I have no idea why she doesn't get a shot.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Did she say anything useful, such as why she wasn't on RAW tonight? Did she even mention Alicia?
> 
> If they just dropped the feud, i swear...


nope. Just mentioned she needs a new friend or stunt double.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

.MCH said:


> Did she say anything useful, such as why she wasn't on RAW tonight? Did she even mention Alicia?
> 
> If they just dropped the feud, i swear...


They were probably somewhere else for a TD segment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i like how this has become a makeshift divas discussion thread


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Vårmakos said:


> i like how this has become a makeshift divas discussion thread


Nowhere else to discuss anymore. 

There should be an official thread.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I know guys it might never happen. But wwe bring in daffney and pair her with paige. FUCKIN EPIC!!!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

AJ no selling King's awful joke earned her a billion points tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:hmm: So they did the whole AJ commentary/Bella squash gimmick again? Let me guess, was it Emma?*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^U GOT IT!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *:hmm: So they did the whole AJ commentary/Bella squash gimmick again? Let me guess, was it Emma?*


Trish Stratus. You MISSED IT!!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Wow great. First RAW I attend in years and no Paige. I knew this would happen. Taps out twice in a row on PPV. Acts like a joke on Smackdown. Now can't even make it on an episode RAW. Thanks AJ. :aj3 :buried

Segment was the drizzling shits tonight. Only a mild reaction to the slap, and AJ's "pop" was not good. Divas division is dead and I have a feeling this entire new wave of divas we're excited about (for me Paige, Emma, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley) will all be wasted in this era and we won't see the division prosper until the next generation when Vince is gone. I can't believe I marked out like a bitch for Vince's appearance tonight. 

Just before the divas segment some douche approaches me "you have a sign " AJ sucks?" "Ya so?" "My producer doesn't like it. I need to confiscate it. Do you have any other signs with "sucks" in it?"

Fuck you WWE and fuck this raw with all that jobber shit and repeat performers and no Paige. I saw her wrestle 3x at house shows this year which are better than shit raw matches anyway, so don't laugh at me too much for tonight's fail.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wow great. First RAW I attend in years and no Paige. I knew this would happen. Taps out twice in a row on PPV. Acts like a joke on Smackdown. Now can't even make it on an episode RAW. Thanks AJ. :aj3 :buried
> 
> Segment was the drizzling shits tonight. Only a mild reaction to the slap, and AJ's "pop" was not good. Divas division is dead and I have a feeling this entire new wave of divas we're excited about (for me Paige, Emma, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley) will all be wasted in this era and we won't see the division prosper until the next generation when Vince is gone. I can't believe I marked out like a bitch for Vince's appearance tonight.
> 
> ...


They kept the Rusev sucks sign. What a load of crap. They had Paige do this snap chat thing today over progressing her feud. sucks, because a lot of paige fans were attending today based on twitter. They must be pissed. Well im glad I got to see her in Brooklyn.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your sign confiscation. And islefan13 how long is paige going to be home?
Because im going to the november 25th taping of smackdown. Will she be back in the states
by then.?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Sorry to hear of your sign confiscation. And islefan13 how long is paige going to be home?
> Because im going to the november 25th taping of smackdown. Will she be back in the states
> by then.?


Yeah shell be back way before then, their schedule is on wwe.com.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Good news. Sheeew!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wow great. First RAW I attend in years and no Paige. I knew this would happen. Taps out twice in a row on PPV. Acts like a joke on Smackdown. Now can't even make it on an episode RAW. Thanks AJ. :aj3 :buried
> 
> Segment was the drizzling shits tonight. Only a mild reaction to the slap, and AJ's "pop" was not good. Divas division is dead and I have a feeling this entire new wave of divas we're excited about (for me Paige, Emma, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley) will all be wasted in this era and we won't see the division prosper until the next generation when Vince is gone. I can't believe I marked out like a bitch for Vince's appearance tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So it's AJ's fault that Paige isn't booked on Raw anymore?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> So it's AJ fault that Paige isn't booked on Raw anymore?


Don't get your hopes up bud. Its one raw. She will without a doubt be featured hard for next weeks raw in England.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Don't get your hopes up bud. Its one raw. She will without a doubt be featured hard for next weeks raw in England.


Tell that to your fellow marks before they slit their wrist and write a suicide note blaming AJ for that as well.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sorry you got your sign taken away, Leonardo. But the WWE has been removing what they consider hostile signs, especially if they're directed at faces.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's one RAW, Cena wasn't there either; Paige missing one RAW is a far cry from being buried people. Please calm down.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Tell that to your fellow marks before they slit their wrist and write a suicide note blaming AJ for that as well.


Some Paige marks are overdramatic on this site. No doubt, but I can see his frustration. He paid a lot of money for good seats to see Paige live and they have her doing a snapchat so they can give a 2 minute segment to the Bellas and AJ that was an absolute waste and all but Nikki looked uninterested to begin with.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF is snapchat? I installed it but I never understanding it so I deleted it. Can they just do an old twitter Q&A or something like that? And why was Paige doing that? Hell, there was no Cena, they had time for her.

I usually fast forward Raw until the part she appears but now nothing, this will be an unwelcome change.

Spansky, sorry you get your sign confiscated, apparently AJ is untouchable in more than one way; and Paige not showing that really sucks, I'll ask a refund if that ever happens in my country (she would be the main reason to buy a ticket)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope someone puts those snapchats on youtube.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Some Paige marks are overdramatic on this site. No doubt, but I can see his frustration. He paid a lot of money for good seats to see Paige live and they have her doing a snapchat so they can give a 2 minute segment to the Bellas and AJ that was an absolute waste and all but Nikki looked uninterested to begin with.


Agreed, they should be mad at WWE, but blaming AJ for Paige not being booked on Raw is asinine.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Tell that to your fellow marks before they slit their wrist and write a suicide note blaming AJ for that as well.


Let me vent. RAW was ass tonight and I wasted a near 2 hour drive on that bullshit episode and to see that crappy divas
segment.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> WTF is snapchat? I installed it but I never understanding it so I deleted it. Can they just do an old twitter Q&A or something like that? And why was Paige doing that? Hell, there was no Cena, they had time for her.
> 
> I usually fast forward Raw until the part she appears but now nothing, this will be an unwelcome change.
> 
> Spansky, sorry you get your sign confiscated, apparently AJ is untouchable in more than one way; and Paige not showing that really sucks, I'll ask a refund if that ever happens in my country


Its possible Fox wasn't there tonight. If she wasn't then there would be no way to progress a Paige feud unless they had her job to Nikki, but no way would the wwe do that. The snap chat thing is weird but I figured it out eventually. Pointless nonetheless though, I guess wwe is trying to advertise another social media site they use.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Let me vent. RAW was ass tonight and I wasted a near 2 hour drive on that bullshit episode and to see that crappy divas
> segment.


The whole segment was awful, from the backstage awful acting, to the awful squash match of poor Emma to awful disinterested commentary.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Just before the divas segment some douche approaches me "you have a sign " AJ sucks?" "Ya so?" "My producer doesn't like it. I need to confiscate it. Do you have any other signs with "sucks" in it?"


Note to self: If ever at RAW make an AJ LEE SUCKS sign and then cover the SUCKS with a ROCKS poster of the same size as SUCKS. Keep it hidden, and when AJ comes out, swap. No sir.. I have an AJ LEE ROCKS SIGN! *snicker*

And to be fair.. I didn't see any signs from the tv rows tbh.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Note to self: If ever at RAW make an AJ LEE SUCKS sign and then cover the SUCKS with a ROCKS poster of the same size as SUCKS. Keep it hidden, and when AJ comes out, swap. No sir.. I have an AJ LEE ROCKS SIGN! *snicker*
> 
> And to be fair.. I didn't see any signs from the tv rows tbh.


I saw it many times on the Tron. The end of the Mark Henry segment is what got me busted. No one noticed my "I came to see Paige" sign (fpalm) during the opening segment and throughout the show? I was third row facing the camera toward the aisle. 

And yes my signs are usually this uncreative and to the point.

Tonight was yet another example of WWE overprotecting AJ. "AJ Lee sucks" sign unsuitable for broadcast?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Brief paige parts from her ohio con q and a panel.
[1] Paige dancing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49PqGAlPCl4
[2]Paige letting everyone know its her house now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldl1e1j9ozI

Wish someone posted the whole damn thing.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Expect plenty of those in Liverpool.

(Along with Fuck the Network and Stick your Network up your arse chants)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

2-bad you were not closer to the commentators table.
And get her in the shot with your sign. Did you get any response from 
any of the other audience members?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Expect plenty of those in Liverpool.
> 
> (Along with Fuck the Network and Stick your Network up your arse chants)


And paige getting and showing the casuals in the states
how to react to her.

Americans take notes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw it many times on the Tron. The end of the Mark Henry segment is what got me busted. No one noticed my "I came to see Paige" sign (fpalm) during the opening segment and throughout the show? I was third row facing the camera toward the aisle.
> 
> And yes my signs are usually this uncreative and to the point.
> 
> Tonight was yet another example of WWE overprotecting AJ. "AJ Lee sucks" sign unsuitable for broadcast?


*
Zero sympathy. You deserve it. LOL @ you hopping on the Nikki bandwagon after you spent the entire summer shit talking her. Karma's a bitch. *


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i love paige but the fact is the fact she is not really over yet part wwe creative and part paige's fault


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I woudlnt call her that!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AJ continues to annoy more and more. Considering all she's given the way she just phones everything in and puts in zero enthusiasm is appalling. The Bellas get all this hate for being "bitches" but AJ's the one who makes everyone look bad by putting in no effort to anything.



Mordecay said:


> WTF is snapchat? I installed it but I never understanding it so I deleted it. Can they just do an old twitter Q&A or something like that? And why was Paige doing that? Hell, there was no Cena, they had time for her.
> 
> I usually fast forward Raw until the part she appears but now nothing, this will be an unwelcome change.
> 
> Spansky, sorry you get your sign confiscated, apparently AJ is untouchable in more than one way; and Paige not showing that really sucks, I'll ask a refund if that ever happens in my country (she would be the main reason to buy a ticket)


Did you seriously go to Raw only to see Paige?

Like who you like and all that but I find it odd that anyone would go to a wrestling show only to see one person, and a Diva at that, especially a Diva that's barely over. Seems to be a few people though in this thread that only watch WWE for Paige apparently. Missing out on a lot Randy/Seth is the best thing WWE have done since Bryan's road to the WWE Title. 

Cant expect Paige to get onto every show every week, hell last week she was on Raw/Superstars/Smackdown. A lot of wrestlers only get on one show a week. Paige's fans seem to overreact very easily.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Let me vent. RAW was ass tonight and I wasted a near 2 hour drive on that bullshit episode and to see that crappy divas
> segment.


if you've watched raw on tv at all this year, you would have known the chances of it being shit were pretty good. most of them have been mediocre to crap all year long.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I missed paige tonight. But it was not the end of the world to me.
And you guys know me. You would thought it would be.

I was not irate about it.

But i think it see her on smackdown [Thats if shes not home bound].
And theres always nxt week.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Did you seriously go to Raw only to see Paige?
> 
> Like who you like and all that but I find it odd that anyone would go to a wrestling show only to see one person, and a Diva at that, especially a Diva that's barely over. Seems to be a few people though in this thread that only watch WWE for Paige apparently. Missing out on a lot Randy/Seth is the best thing WWE have done since Bryan's road to the WWE Title.
> 
> Cant expect Paige to get onto every show every week, hell last week she was on Raw/Superstars/Smackdown. A lot of wrestlers only get on one show a week. Paige's fans seem to overreact very easily.


Are you seriously ripping on someone for going to a show to see a wrestler? Why the fuck else would you show up in person... if not to see wrestlers, particularly your favorite? There is a reason wrestlers are called draws, and that they 'put butts in seats' and it can be just as much that people want to see a particular woman in person as a particular man. That's the business and their job, to make you want to come see them.

What the fuck do you like to do? Sit around on forums tearing people up for being fans? Is that your Thing? Cause if it is, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Probably already has been mentioned. But it's noteworthy that face AJ ignored face Lawler's lame question. Most interesting part of the segment. opcorn


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Aj lee anymore has a very laissez-faire attitude.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Are you seriously ripping on someone for going to a show to see a wrestler? Why the fuck else would you show up in person... if not to see wrestlers, particularly your favorite? There is a reason wrestlers are called draws, and that they 'put butts in seats' and it can be just as much that people want to see a particular woman in person as a particular man. That's the business and their job, to make you want to come see them.
> 
> What the fuck do you like to do? Sit around on forums tearing people up for being fans? Is that your Thing? Cause if it is, that's pretty sad.


Okay toughguy, I was more bewildered at the fact someone would go to a show ONLY to see Paige and call a good show crap just because Paige wasn't there. So what do you do, look for confrontation so you can flex your e-muscles? Thats pretty sad yo.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Okay toughguy, I was more bewildered at the fact someone would go to a show ONLY to see Paige and call a good show crap just because Paige wasn't there. So what do you do, look for confrontation so you can flex your e-muscles? Thats pretty sad yo.


Come-on its like going to a skynard concert and waiting for them to play freebird.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> AJ continues to annoy more and more. Considering all she's given the way she just phones everything in and puts in zero enthusiasm is appalling. The Bellas get all this hate for being "bitches" but AJ's the one who makes everyone look bad by putting in no effort to anything.


I agree and it's part of what inspired the thread. 



EvaMaryse said:


> Did you seriously go to Raw only to see Paige?
> 
> Like who you like and all that but I find it odd that anyone would go to a wrestling show only to see one person, and a Diva at that, especially a Diva that's barely over. Seems to be a few people though in this thread that only watch WWE for Paige apparently. Missing out on a lot Randy/Seth is the best thing WWE have done since Bryan's road to the WWE Title.
> 
> Cant expect Paige to get onto every show every week, hell last week she was on Raw/Superstars/Smackdown. A lot of wrestlers only get on one show a week. Paige's fans seem to overreact very easily.


The only reason? No. The main reason? Yes. My overreaction was just from disappointment, similar to the reactions of all the kids in the crowd last night when it was revealed Cena wouldn't be there. My rant came from that, and from being sleep deprived, getting one of my signs confiscated, and being annoyed at the repetitiveness of the show with several characters reappearing. And there's consistently been at least two divas segments per RAW for awhile now, so last night was definitely unusual in that regard. In the end it wasn't a total loss because I still got to enjoy the Ambrose/Cesaro match, the Orton face turn, and Nikki Bella of course kada So it was still good to see my other favourites.

Admittedly I did go to 3 of the 4 house shows I've been to this year just to see Paige and rightfully so. Especially for getting to see a 10 minute match with Natalya a few months ago in Toronto and it's of the only places these days to see divas wrestle at that length on the main roster. It's not like I didn't enjoy the other matches on the card though. 

Back to the subject of the divas division, I wouldn't be surprised if Alicia Fox and Paige have their match on next weeks RAW instead of Survivor Series and we get a 6-8 woman survivor series elimination match aka the annual divas clusterfuck, as well as Nikki vs. AJ. The big question I have coming out of RAW is "will Nikki commentate an AJ match next week and demand Brie to interfere on her behalf?" The Divas title feuds are so damn formulaic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

What about paige and alicia becoming diva 
additions to team cena vs team authority.

Paige joins team authority and alicia joins team cena.
I know its highly unlikely. But im just throwing it out there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Did you seriously go to Raw only to see Paige?
> 
> Like who you like and all that but I find it odd that anyone would go to a wrestling show only to see one person, and a Diva at that, especially a Diva that's barely over. Seems to be a few people though in this thread that only watch WWE for Paige apparently. Missing out on a lot Randy/Seth is the best thing WWE have done since Bryan's road to the WWE Title.
> 
> Cant expect Paige to get onto every show every week, hell last week she was on Raw/Superstars/Smackdown. A lot of wrestlers only get on one show a week. Paige's fans seem to overreact very easily.


First, if they ever come to my country (which doesn't happen very often) I would like the A tour and not the B tour (no way I go if they send Cameron, Eva and Rosa instead of Paige, AJ, Natalya or Slater Gator/Los Matadores instead of the Gold Bros/the Usos)

Second, Paige is my current favourite of ALL WWE, of course she will be one, if not my main reason to go to a show. There is not many people I'm a fan now, 2 had a match between them (Cesaro and Ambrose) and 1 had a vignette (Harper).

Finally, of course I sit through the entire show, no way I would it miss Seth-Dolph or Randy-Seth, even I cheered when Vince appeared but I compare a WWE show with a music festival: There 20 bands, you don't go to see all 20, you go to see what you like and if you had time you listen some of the rest. Hell, I remember the 2nd (and last) time they came to my country. 8000 people and you can tell 7000 only came to see the Undertaker, they were pretty much dead during all the show (I know that sucks) but when the gong hit the place went crazy, they chant for the 15-20 minutes Taker was there.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope they don't take my "AJ Rules" sign off me next week.

You guys will all see it :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this the new AJ vs Paige thread now? Not that I expected it to still remain on topic after so many pages but still :lol


AJ's likely retaining against Nikki too and not dropping it until a new diva gets called up so fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> I hope they don't take my "AJ Rules" sign off me next week.
> 
> You guys will all see it :cheer


In England? Im sure there will be a ton of AJ Lee sucks signs taken away in Paiges hometown. They better give Paige time next week, and not a 2 minute commentary segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> In England? Im sure there will be a ton of AJ Lee sucks signs taken away in Paiges hometown. They better give Paige time next week, and not a 2 minute commentary segment.


Well, they booked her first loss in England, so I won't get my hopes so high. It's a safe bet she'll be there, she is the only british wrestler right now, but having quality time I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> In England? Im sure there will be a ton of AJ Lee sucks signs taken away in Paiges hometown. They better give Paige time next week, and not a 2 minute commentary segment.


Yeah it's in England, I will take an islesfan sucks sign as well :cool2

Sure you'll see Paige signs...and she will be booked strong next week..unless they're stupid.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, they booked her first loss in England, so I won't get my hopes so high. It's a safe bet she'll be there, she is the only british wrestler right now, but having quality time I seriously doubt it.


Should get promo and match time but its the wwe so no diva on raw can get more than 4 minutes. fpalm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> Yeah it's in England, I will take an islesfan sucks sign as well :cool2
> 
> Sure you'll see Paige signs...and she will be booked strong next week..unless they're stupid.


lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RAVEN said:


> Is this the new AJ vs Paige thread now? Not that I expected it to still remain on topic after so many pages but still :lol
> 
> 
> AJ's likely retaining against Nikki too and not dropping it until a new diva gets called up so fasten your seatbelts.


It's more a diva's discussion thread now, Fox, Nikki and Brie have all featured at some point but AJ and Paige have been the majority. 

I don't think they'll make the mistake of hot shotting a new NxT call up as champion again even Charlotte, if anything was proven with Paige NxT hype isn't enough to get these new stars over with the majority of WWE fans (casuals), Charlotte will be heavily featured around the diva's title I have no doubts about that but she won't debut and win it like Paige did I even expect Charlotte's first feud to be with Paige their feud in NxT looked promising before Paige got the call up. I also think AJ will drop the title before Mania too and feud with Steph.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> I hope they don't take my "AJ Rules" sign off me next week.
> 
> You guys will all see it :cheer


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> It's more a diva's discussion thread now, Fox, Nikki and Brie have all featured at some point but AJ and Paige have been the majority.
> 
> I don't think they'll make the mistake of hot shotting a new NxT call up as champion again even Charlotte, if anything was proven with Paige NxT hype isn't enough to get these new stars over with the majority of WWE fans (casuals), Charlotte will be heavily featured around the diva's title I have no doubts about that but she won't debut and win it like Paige did I even expect Charlotte's first feud to be with Paige their feud in NxT looked promising before Paige got the call up. I also think AJ will drop the title before Mania too and feud with Steph.


paige's problem was they debuted her terribly it was so spontaneous 

paige should of been debuted with several weeks of vignettes highlighting her anti diva character with the champ being someone from total divas imo


----------



## calisto (Oct 7, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I know guys it might never happen. But wwe bring in daffney and pair her with paige. FUCKIN EPIC!!!


That would be so awesome!!


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

For those of you expecting Paige on Smackdown or Main Event, I wouldn't count on it. Paige, AJ and the Bellas are scheduled to be working the A-show house show circuit, which starts on Wednesday. Meaning they're probably on the way to England as we speak.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> My AJ Lee sucks sign was just confiscated.


I saw it, it was orange, right? haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

gl83 said:


> For those of you expecting Paige on Smackdown or Main Event, I wouldn't count on it. Paige, AJ and the Bellas are scheduled to be working the A-show house show circuit, which starts on Wednesday. Meaning they're probably on the way to England as we speak.


I guess you're right


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529659174876364800
No Paige this week, did someone has a gif of Stone Cold giving the middle finger to insert here? Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Must be a fatal four way or tag team match since there's always only one divas match per house show card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

But it wouldn't make it sense a tag match, I mean you could use Nikki/Paige vs Brie/AJ, but since Brie is Nikki's "assistent" basically would be a 3 on 1, but Paige doesn't get along with the Bellas either. Probably a triple thread with Brie in ring side or 2 singles matches (which would be really weird).


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Ya i forgot about that. I don't know what they'll do, but there's never two divas matches at house shows so I wonder how they'll use all 4. I was surprised they put their top 4 divas on the same card, which also means none of them will appear on Main Event/Smackdown.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Was pretty lolworthy that AJ no sold Lawler's shit joke on commentary, where is Cole's fake laugh when you need it?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So what do they do for Paige at svs. Team Paige VA fox, one on one match or do they add her to the title match. We will find out on the England show Monday I'm sure.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> So what do they do for Paige at svs. Team Paige VA fox, one on one match or do they add her to the title match. We will find out on the England show Monday I'm sure.


SVS.. Its gonna be Team Nikki v Team Brie I'm sure. They're the top polar opposites in the division and the logical rivalry to push.

AJ v Paige in a match... maybe with Fox to make it a triple threat to spice things up. Wouldn't surprise me to see any of the three go over, but it would likely show who is going to be jobbing it to Nikki @ RR.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tailhook said:


> SVS.. Its gonna be Team Nikki v Team Brie I'm sure. They're the top polar opposites in the division and the logical rivalry to push.
> 
> AJ v Paige in a match... maybe with Fox to make it a triple threat to spice things up. Wouldn't surprise me to see any of the three go over, but it would likely show who is going to be jobbing it to Nikki @ RR.


Isnt it already confirmed that SVS is Nikki vs Aj and Brie is still her personal assistant....


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

There's no ground work for a divas elimination tag match, especially after that trainwreck last year, I doubt they would even want that. it'll be a singles match between fox/Paige or nothing. And AJ/Nikki is confirmed for SvS.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> There's no ground work for a divas elimination tag match, especially after that trainwreck last year, I doubt they would even want that. it'll be a singles match between fox/Paige or nothing. And AJ/Nikki is confirmed for SvS.


Wont be nothing. Paige has to be there no matter what or its almost false advertising for fans. She has been listed on the events page to be one of the featured divas for a while now and shes one of 6 wrestlers advertised hard in their svs video. They have to get her on the card one way or another or some people are going to be pissed. People are already pissed that they bought the season pass and Paige still isn't ready yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> There's no ground work for a divas elimination tag match, especially after that trainwreck last year, I doubt they would even want that. it'll be a singles match between fox/Paige or nothing. And AJ/Nikki is confirmed for SvS.


*And rightfully so. Keep that Total Diva clusterfuck garbage off of my screen.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *And rightfully so. Keep that Total Diva clusterfuck garbage off of my screen.*


They actually have relegated all TD except the Bella's to back burner for the most part, nattie's a vallet for Kidd, Naomi occasionally shows up to job, and I have next to no clue abou the rest. Paige/Fox should get a singles match at SS but hey you never know, we'll see this Monday I guess.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> They actually have relegated all TD except the Bella's to back burner for the most part, nattie's a vallet for Kidd, Naomi occasionally shows up to job, and I have next to no clue abou the rest. Paige/Fox should get a singles match at SS but hey you never know, we'll see this Monday I guess.


Next ppv AJ vs herself for the divas title with AJ on commentary. Can you imagine the promos? "my sexy little crumpet,, you have nothing on me." "The divas championship is my baby and its home now"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> They actually have relegated all TD except the Bella's to back burner for the most part, nattie's a vallet for Kidd, Naomi occasionally shows up to job, and I have next to no clue abou the rest. Paige/Fox should get a singles match at SS but hey you never know, we'll see this Monday I guess.


*Emma and Summer do their fair share of jobbing as well. They need to job out Layla and stop wasting Summer's talent. She's useless.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Emma and Summer do their fair share of jobbing as well. They need to job out Layla and stop wasting Summer's talent. She's useless.*


I think the Layla Summer thing is dead. I could be wrong though.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Emma and Summer do their fair share of jobbing as well. They need to job out Layla and stop wasting Summer's talent. She's useless.*


They should Bring back the BFF's on raw, have a heel women's stable answering to steph and AJ to fight against. Oh wait this is wwe in 2014, good booking and storytelling isn't allowed. Triple threat at Tlc AJ and the Bella's calling it now


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> They should Bring back the BFF's on raw, have a heel women's stable answering to steph and AJ to fight against. Oh wait this is wwe in 2014, good booking and storytelling isn't allowed. Triple threat at Tlc AJ and the Bella's calling it now


Theres a rumor Steph is pregnant. If true, Stephanie wont be involved with anything wrestling related for a long time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm guessing Paige might win the title one more time at Rumble to lose it to Flair's daughter at MANIA, and then lose one more time in a gimmick match at ER, then debut some more divas. :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I think the Layla Summer thing is dead. I could be wrong though.


*It is done, but I'm tired of seeing Summer jobbed out. Use the Divas who contribute nothing to the product.


@Abarekiller I kind of agree. I'd let the BFFS takeover on their own though, like a female Shield. Sick of the Authority.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm guessing Paige might win the title one more time at Rumble to lose it to Flair's daughter at MANIA, and then lose one more time in a gimmick match at ER, then debut some more divas. :side:


I think they have learned their lesson of pushing a debutante too much too fast, they are gonna slow build Charlotte, with naitch next to her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cant wait to see paiges face light-up next week. And seeing her welling-up
with pride. And finally get some respect from a crowd.

WELCOME HOME SWEETHEART!!!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Cant wait to see paiges face light-up next week. And seeing her welling-up
> with pride. And finally get some respect from a crowd.
> 
> WELCOME HOME SWEETHEART!!!


I have a gut feeling that she won't be on Raw next week.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I have a gut feeling that she won't be on Raw next week.


Why she's advertised in England to be there.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Why she's advertised in England to be there.


Just a gut feeling I have. AJ and Nikki seem to be the only focus now. Am I the only one who noticed that the Divas were getting 2-3 segments on Raw while Total Divas was on and last night, the first week Total Divas wasn't on, the Divas has 1 segment in the death slot on Raw?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Just a gut feeling I have. AJ and Nikki seem to be the only focus now. Am I the only one who noticed that the Divas were getting 2-3 segments on Raw while Total Divas was on and last night, the first week Total Divas wasn't on, the Divas has 1 segment in the death slot on Raw?


impossible, she's been advertised on the card for over a month now. England fans would go nuts if the had a Bella and AJ Lee over paige. Shell be there plus there's a house show the same day and time, so she will get plenty of time since Half the roster won't be there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Just a gut feeling I have. AJ and Nikki seem to be the only focus now. Am I the only one who noticed that the Divas were getting 2-3 segments on Raw while Total Divas was on and last night, the first week Total Divas wasn't on, the Divas has 1 segment in the death slot on Raw?


That's what I think as well. 

Judging from Smackdown and last nights RAW I think WWE has no plans to have Alicia Fox/Paige as a legit storyline. We'd be lucky if they have Paige vs. Foxy on RAW from England next week and that should be that. Like I said before, Survivor Series will be Nikki vs. AJ and possibly a tag team elimination divas clusterfuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It will be pretty stupid not to book the ONLY british wrestler (Neville still is in NXT) they had at the moment in the main show, but again the WWE have been doing stupid decisions lately, so fingers crossed.

I'm torn again this week, Cena wasn't around and that make me happy, but also Paige wasn't, what takes all the good of Cena's absence.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Paige misses one Raw and the sky is falling...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Paige misses one Raw and the sky is falling...


And SD/ME this week, sorry for choose her over R-Truth vs Adam Rose (ups, spoiler alert)


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Paige misses one Raw and the sky is falling...


And notice that nobody really cares when AJ misses a show...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

you aj haters should on your knees kissing aj's ass because if it was'nt for aj paige would be on superstars or back in nxt with her failed initial run as a baby face where she got silence anytime she came out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

p862011 said:


> you aj haters should on your knees kissing aj's ass because if it was'nt for aj paige would be on superstars or back in nxt with her failed initial run as a baby face where she got silence anytime she came out


I'd gladly kiss AJ's ass. But AJ does need to get away from the title for a while, i mean having the same diva constantly in the title picture gets old. At this point i'd like Nikki to win te belt, at least it'd be something different.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Paige misses one Raw and the sky is falling...


It's just a bad sign of things to come. 

Fans were spoiled with having two divas programs for the past few months (and the obligatory Total Divas match), even if the storylines weren't that great. Now that they have AJ and the Bellas in the same segments they don't care to do a B storyline. 

It's back to how it was: divas title storyline and total divas matches (when the show is on the air). I've been saying for months how the Brie/Nikki/Stephanie storyline was an exception and we won't see something like that again for a long time. 

Also it would have been great to see Paige with her badass heel character for two consecutive RAWs. Some kind of consistency for once. 




p862011 said:


> you aj haters should on your knees kissing aj's ass because if it was'nt for aj paige would be on superstars or back in nxt with her failed initial run as a baby face where she got silence anytime she came out


:LOL

Yeah because AJ's lazy performance throughout the entire program, Paige having to carry her in their PPV matches, and Paige tapping out twice in a row on ppv did so much for her career. You do know her baby face run with the title was just used to kill time until AJ returned and there was no effort put into it? Because WWE thinks the divas title should always revolve around AJ. The only good thing that came out of this recent feud was seeing a rookie be more consistently entertaining than the self-proclaimed "best diva in the world" despite the crap material and having to quickly adapt to the multiple roles they gave her throughout the storyline.

I'd rather see Paige on Main Event each week anyway, while AJ continues to kill the divas division on RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ makes me almost appreciate John Cena, at least he had long stints where he wasn't in the title picture every now and then. Seems like AJ has been in the divas title picture for 2 years straight, damn give someone else a shot, even Cena aint that bad.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Until paige is slotted back into the divas title. Im going to be a temporary bella-fella.
RACK ATTACK!!!!!...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> AJ makes me almost appreciate John Cena, at least he had long stints where he wasn't in the title picture every now and then. Seems like AJ has been in the divas title picture for 2 years straight, damn give someone else a shot, even Cena aint that bad.


Implying that WWE would _ever_ give depth to the divas division and have other feuds going on. Where have you been? .

Paige marks in here are salty as shit. I can see where you're coming from, and I think it's pretty ridiculous that she got relegated all of the sudden. But the blame you're tossing towards AJ should probably go towards creative instead. At least there seemed to be _something_ going on before they decided to randomly throw Nikki into the title picture before NoC, erasing what was, at best, a decent feud between Paige & AJ, and then it all went to the gutter thereafter after the pieces were left to be picked up. 

They were lazy as shit throughout the entire feud and I'm damn glad it's over. Unfortunately, since Paige is a TD now, and since there probably IS a rule, and since AJ is one of the few on the roster that isn't, the belt can't go anywhere. They screwed themselves over with the rule. And hot-shotting it to another debutante isn't going to do anything but further this issue.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> And SD/ME this week, sorry for choose her over R-Truth vs Adam Rose (ups, spoiler alert)


To be fair, she was travelling, as were a number of top stars, that's why Main Event and Smackdown consisted of a skeleton crew of booking.

Part of me fears that they will only have Nikki/AJ, which on current standing doesn't look too good; instead of going for legit heat, it seems like both girls are sandbagging the feud because they dislike each other so aren't committing, hopefully that changes though. Doesn't help that the writing is boring and predictable as well (Nikki wins a squash, AJ on commentary, AGAIN). That would also cause me fear IF Nikki wins the title, since it means the only Diva feud will likely be the Bella twins bullshit for a while.

On the other hand, a part of me is wondering if they held Paige back because of how fucking busy she has been; Ohio to New York, and now a 2 week (none stop I believe?) tour round Europe, maybe they didn't want to burn her out for a segment on raw which in all honesty doesn't really HAVE to be there.

But yeah, if Paige not turning up on Raw is a regular thing, it's fucking horseshit, and quite frankly, bookings fault for making AJ so strong: Paige could have had the rub of winning the feud and AJ didn't need to (she'd be massive anyway). And now we are in a situation where by I don't care who wins the match at SVS, because I am tired of AJ constantly being champ, but I REALLY don't want Nikki Bella as champ to shit up the show with more terrible Bella twins segments lie "Growing up Bella" or the Jerry Springer debacle. So I guess I want AJ to win, as the lesser of two bads.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'd love to know who's idea was it to change aj's character from crazy to apathetic. i'm a fan of her's, but it's just odd. 

i love that some people are bashing her for "not caring anymore" and "looking bored", but that's obviously her character now. during the divas halloween costume battle royale, all the divas arrived in full costume. she was only on commentary, but still only wore a white shirt that said "boo" on it. she said she was a ghost. it's pretty obvious it's her character now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Implying that WWE would _ever_ give depth to the divas division and have other feuds going on. Where have you been? .
> 
> Paige marks in here are salty as shit. I can see where you're coming from, and I think it's pretty ridiculous that she got relegated all of the sudden. But the blame you're tossing towards AJ should probably go towards creative instead. At least there seemed to be _something_ going on before they decided to randomly throw Nikki into the title picture before NoC, erasing what was, at best, a decent feud between Paige & AJ, and then it all went to the gutter thereafter after the pieces were left to be picked up.
> 
> They were lazy as shit throughout the entire feud and I'm damn glad it's over. Unfortunately, since Paige is a TD now, and since there probably IS a rule, and since AJ is one of the few on the roster that isn't, the belt can't go anywhere. They screwed themselves over with the rule. And hot-shotting it to another debutante isn't going to do anything but further this issue.


Yep, entirely creative's fault, I agree (if the relegation to off the show does come to fruition).

However, I don't think the rule actually is true; it's a continuity thing, and well Paige is champion for at least some part f the time she's on TD so...yeah there's no real concern about continuity anymore.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

79 pages huh?

Seems that AJ has the same effect as her husband on this forum.

Causing a constant cry-a-thon between supporters & detractors.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Implying that WWE would _ever_ give depth to the divas division and have other feuds going on. Where have you been? .
> 
> Paige marks in here are salty as shit. I can see where you're coming from, and I think it's pretty ridiculous that she got relegated all of the sudden. But the blame you're tossing towards AJ should probably go towards creative instead. At least there seemed to be _something_ going on before they decided to randomly throw Nikki into the title picture before NoC, erasing what was, at best, a decent feud between Paige & AJ, and then it all went to the gutter thereafter after the pieces were left to be picked up.
> 
> They were lazy as shit throughout the entire feud and I'm damn glad it's over. Unfortunately, since Paige is a TD now, and since there probably IS a rule, and since AJ is one of the few on the roster that isn't, the belt can't go anywhere. They screwed themselves over with the rule. And hot-shotting it to another debutante isn't going to do anything but further this issue.


Yep, entirely creative's fault, I agree (if the relegation to off the show does come to fruition).

However, I don't think the rule actually is true; it's a continuity thing, and well Paige is champion for at least some part of the time she's on TD so...yeah there's no real concern about continuity anymore.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I will say this: Those who want the Divas Title to go on Nikki will get exactly what they deserve when the Bella segments continue to be gutwrenchingly unwatchable.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> I will say this: Those who want the Divas Title to go on Nikki will get exactly what they deserve when the Bella segments continue to be gutwrenchingly unwatchable.


the only bella segments that were any good involved steph and she was the only good part about them. cuz of total divas we will get them shoved down our throats forever even though they both suck.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

p862011 said:


> you aj haters should on your knees kissing aj's ass because if it was'nt for aj paige would be on superstars or back in nxt with her failed initial run as a baby face where she got silence anytime she came out


I don't know about Superstars and she wouldn't be back on NXT but I agree with your other point. It's impossible to convince me that Paige would be as over as she currently is, if she worked a 4 month program with Layla. Or Emma. Or even Alicia, for example.

Working a 4 month program with AJ helped get her over and did help her career. I don't understand how anyone could say otherwise.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

What's AJ going to even do if she's not around the Divas Title with how things are currently set in place? She sure as hell probably won't be a valet for anybody. And having her feud with an up-and-comer would, while probably good, not get much TV time or room for development because WWE's lazy as shit. They're in a corner now because of how things have been for months, possibly years.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I will say this: Those who want the Divas Title to go on Nikki will get exactly what they deserve when the Bella segments continue to be gutwrenchingly unwatchable.


YES! I don't understand the mentality of some of the Paigemarks who now support Nikki because she's facing AJ (and this is coming from a Paigemark). The Bella's are awful actresses, 2nd and 3rd worst in the company just ahead of Eva Marie. There segments have been entirely unwatchable. And if Nikki wins, we are almost guaranteed those segments until Mania, where Brie wins, and then we get Brie as champ, and unlike Nikki, Brie isn't even acceptable in the ring. 

I am far from AJ's biggest fan, I find that she seems a bit out of it and off since her return, and creative's booking of her as super strong has just been ridiculous (and could well have buried Paige, which is bollocks) but I'll sure as hell take an AJ at maybe 50% than the Bella's bullshit


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Even as an AJ fan myself, I can admit that the Paige-AJ feud was shit, took up about six months when it probably could have been abbreviated. They didn't give it a proper send off (a submission match would've been nice, but any stipulation for a non-Bella match is blasphemous) or hell, that could've happened at SummerSlam. Same rule applies. But Paige's face run was pretty unmemorable, and this is coming from someone who was at a PPV where she faced Alicia Fox (Payback).

AJ helped Paige out a ton and helped her get over. And now, Paige goes from being a title contender, to a comedy act on SmackDown in a dumb battle royal, to not even being on television. I'd like to think that that isn't AJ's fault at all.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Implying that WWE would _ever_ give depth to the divas division and have other feuds going on. Where have you been? .
> 
> Paige marks in here are salty as shit. I can see where you're coming from, and I think it's pretty ridiculous that she got relegated all of the sudden. But the blame you're tossing towards AJ should probably go towards creative instead. At least there seemed to be _something_ going on before they decided to randomly throw Nikki into the title picture before NoC, erasing what was, at best, a decent feud between Paige & AJ, and then it all went to the gutter thereafter after the pieces were left to be picked up.
> 
> They were lazy as shit throughout the entire feud and I'm damn glad it's over. Unfortunately, since Paige is a TD now, and since there probably IS a rule, and since AJ is one of the few on the roster that isn't, the belt can't go anywhere. They screwed themselves over with the rule. And hot-shotting it to another debutante isn't going to do anything but further this issue.


I obviously blame creative first and foremost, which I have been for the past 4 months. AJ is a very very distant second just for her lack of trying. 

If I ever say "AJ buried Paige/the divas division" it's not an attack on April Jeanette it's an attack on how her character is booked. 



Caffore said:


> To be fair, she was travelling, as were a number of top stars, that's why Main Event and Smackdown consisted of a skeleton crew of booking.
> 
> Part of me fears that they will only have Nikki/AJ, which on current standing doesn't look too good; instead of going for legit heat, it seems like both girls are sandbagging the feud because they dislike each other so aren't committing, hopefully that changes though. Doesn't help that the writing is boring and predictable as well (Nikki wins a squash, AJ on commentary, AGAIN). That would also cause me fear IF Nikki wins the title, since it means the only Diva feud will likely be the Bella twins bullshit for a while.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. If they were trying to create a new "star" then they pretty much ruined that in the end. AJ should have moved on after Summerslam since WWE had no intention of really developing the storyline any further. But because they insist on always making AJ look strong they had Paige tap out in two back to back ppvs which makes the Summerslam victory look like a fluke, and ruins any rub that victory was supposed to give her. 

AJ won all of her feuds even as a heel. Sure she lost a non-title match on Smackdown here and there, but that's WWE's shitty way of trying to build up title matches. She was still booked strong then, and now she's being booked super strong now that she's a face. Remember when she kicked her tag team partners ass and ended up beating Fox/Paige all on her own?


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Does Jim Ross like Paige? I know he has said he is a fan, but it doesn't seem like it. I was reading some of his q and a's on his site:



> johnt Asks:
> Paige is talented, but I don't get the some vibe I got when I watched her in NXT. There was a difference about her compared to the other women. This is not the case in WWE. I find her kind of plain and mediocre and run of the mill so far in WWE. This was never the case in NXT. There's nothing that really stands out about her in her first 6 months. And I don't understand why either, because she was great in NXT and different. I'm curious your thoughts on this and her moving forward.
> 
> J.R.'s Answer:
> She needs to retrieve the aggression that she had in NXT and be more of a heel.


That's like the second time in a week he's said something about her not being aggressive enough and heelish enough. I know he said on the podcast her screaming isn't enough and isn't going to cut it as a heel. In his podcast with Meltzer when he was running off the divas he'd build around, Meltzer had to bring up Paige since JR didn't, and he said "right, right", like a complete afterthought.

So, what's the deal with this guy? A fan like he says or playing his politically correct game he likes to play where he talks in riddles?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's seemed like AJ's been mailing it in since her return last June. IDK what it is. Maybe it's the Phil Brooks in her rubbing off on her, but it hasn't really seemed like she's been as dynamic as she used to be. Then again, she's probably a better heel than a face.

That said, fair enough. Creative is, always, to blame.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige's face run wasn't great but lets not act like AJ's is any better. Hers is just as boring. Both AJ and Paige are natural heels and should be booked accordingly. As for the Paige/Aj feud it should have ended with paige going over. Having Paige lose is equivalent to Reigns losing to Cena. Paige is the future and so is Reigns so you as a booker must do everything you can to make them look strong. With all this said I still don't think this AJ/ Paige thing is over with. Its more of a hiatus if you ask me and I wont be shocked to see Paige eventually go over AJ right around mania time. I think after mania AJ will take another break like last year. At that point Charlotte will be brought up and Paige and Charlotte will get their feud going. Only time will tell what is in store for the division, but if they continue with the one female squashes another female booking while the other female is on commentary then this division will be dead and completely off tv within the year.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ won all of her feuds even as a heel. Sure she lost a non-title match on Smackdown here and there, but that's WWE's shitty way of trying to build up title matches. She was still booked strong then, and now she's being booked super strong now that she's a face. Remember when she kicked her tag team partners ass and ended up beating Fox/Paige all on her own?


That's why I laugh when people call AJ the male Cena, she is booked much much much stronger than Cena ever has. How many times has an opponent ran at the mere sight of Cena? Every single one of Paige's opponent shits their pants every time she gets in the ring with them. After Cena lost the tile at SS did he win it back at the next PPV? AJ did in a hilariously dominant way, and then beat her again at the next PPV just for the F of it. Has Cena ever buried an entire division in one night like AJ did at WM30? Has anyone ever?

Heck the Black Widow as tenured finisher might have the highest success rate in recent history, I can remember it being countered once this past year, maybe twice, while Cena usually needs 3 AAs to finish a contender. Fact is, AJ has managed to become a part of Vince's inner circle, he adores her and books her in a Herculean way.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige's face run wasn't great but lets not act like AJ's is any better. Hers is just as boring. Both AJ and Paige are natural heels and should be booked accordingly. As for the Paige/Aj feud it should have ended with paige going over. Having Paige lose is equivalent to Reigns losing to Cena. Paige is the future and so is Reigns so you as a booker must do everything you can to make them look strong. With all this said I still don't think this AJ/ Paige thing is over with. Its more of a hiatus if you ask me and I wont be shocked to see Paige eventually go over AJ right around mania time. I think after mania AJ will take another break like last year. At that point Charlotte will be brought up and Paige and Charlotte will get their feud going. Only time will tell what is in store for the division, *but if they continue with the one female squashes another female booking while the other female is on commentary then this division will be dead and completely off tv within the year*.


Easy on the hyperbole. I also don't disagree with you about AJ's face run here. It's been miserable.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even though i kinda want nikki to win. I know
her reign wont be long [Or may not ever happen at all].

And it will go back to one more title match between paige/aj.
And this time i feel we will finally see aj tap to paige.

I agree it went on for 2-long. But something about their feud feels unfinished.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I obviously blame creative first and foremost, which I have been for the past 4 months. AJ is a very very distant second just for her lack trying.
> 
> If I ever say "AJ buried Paige" it's not an attack on April Jeanette it's an attack on how her character is booked.
> 
> ...



I need to ask, why did AJ win at Night of Champions? Especially with Paige taking the fall? Who did that actually help? Surely they could have had Paige win dirty, then AJ eventually win, but no, AJ can't look weak 2 PPV's in a run.

I really hope Paige turns up for a regualr feud with Fox and recks her to establish, something of a strong character. I really have my doubts now though that they'll do anything, which is lame because it either means AJ reigns supreme for a few months or years in dull feud of the month stuff, or Nikki wins and we gett Bella shit for the foreseable future, or Charlotte wins it next and becomes the female Curtis Axel because of her lack of character beyond flairs daughter, or charisma (except Axel is decent in the ring, and Charlotte isn't if she isn't in a match with someone better calling the shots a.l.a Nattie at Takeover. Otherwise it's restholds on the legs to a figure four which will fail to her awful faceplant finisher. Obviously this is boring in 10 minute matches, and on raw it will be 3 minutes most of the time, so it will just downright look shitty)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Does Jim Ross like Paige? I know he has said he is a fan, but it doesn't seem like it. I was reading some of his q and a's on his site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has to push Flairs daughter as the "Hulk Hogan of womens wrestling" I believe is the quote he agreed with. So no time to support Paige. That and run the company line, because JR, as much as a legend he is, has always been the ultimate company man.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

zimonk said:


> Does Jim Ross like Paige? I know he has said he is a fan, but it doesn't seem like it.


I got roasted by the Paige fans for posting something like this a few weeks ago. It's pretty clear Ross is not a big fan. At least in my opinion. In the podcast from last week where he ran through the Hell in a Cell card with a dirtsheet guy, the dirtsheet guy said AJ is boring and stale in her face run, and Ross said it's because you have to have a defined face and heel, and Paige isn't heel enough and she has to do more than scream. Which is an odd response to a statement of "AJ is boring as a face".

I know that Ross LOVES AJ and Charlotte. And makes sure he mentions how great they both are every time he gets a chance, so that's probably part of the reason. I'm not a big Paige fan myself, but I feel bad for her in this spot as I don't think Ross should be saying things like this, because people do listen to Ross and do still respect what he has to say and I think his opinion on Paige is an odd one and certainly isn't going to help her any.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

JR thinks Paige is too young, he's refused to fight back when WWE/Vince have openly mocked him on Raw (when they're in Oklahoma)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

pointoforder said:


> I got roasted by the Paige fans for posting something like this a few weeks ago. It's pretty clear Ross is not a big fan. At least in my opinion. In the podcast from last week where he ran through the Hell in a Cell card with a dirtsheet guy, the dirtsheet guy said AJ is boring and stale in her face run, and Ross said it's because you have to have a defined face and heel, and Paige isn't heel enough and she has to do more than scream. Which is an odd response to a statement of "AJ is boring as a face".
> 
> I know that Ross LOVES AJ and Charlotte. And makes sure he mentions how great they both are every time he gets a chance, so that's probably part of the reason. I'm not a big Paige fan myself, but I feel bad for her in this spot as I don't think Ross should be saying things like this, because people do listen to Ross and do still respect what he has to say and I think his opinion on Paige is an odd one and certainly isn't going to help her any.


Meh, sounds like JR being biased more than anything. Anyone that saw the feud knows AJ was still acting heelish and some of her super booking killed Paige's heat. She even bit Paige's hand at summerslam, would attack Paige from behind etc. 

Maybe JR didn't see RAW and Main Event last week where Paige was acting and wrestling as a defined heel.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Also it must be stated that JR's idea of a heel is highly outdated; he still seemingly believes in the old territories way of booking heels; need to only cheat to get the upper hand, need to be chickenshit, need to be boring, etc..., (whilst faces need to be perfect white knights without failure), to the point that he called Bray Wyatt and Rusev bad heels


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Meh, sounds like JR being biased more than anything. Anyone that saw the feud knows AJ was still acting heelish and some of her super booking killed Paige's heat. She even bit Paige's hand at summerslam, would attack Paige from behind etc.
> 
> Maybe JR didn't see RAW and Main Event last week where Paige was acting and wrestling as a defined heel.


well i dont think anyone wants to see aj be generic happy baby face either

paige is not being heel enough she needs to push aj off the stage again or some shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So let's see: Creative screwed up with this feud, and screw almost everything in WWE, that's a fact, no one can deny that.

AJ hasn't been the same since her return, even with the shitty booking it shows a lack of enthusiasm in her. She helped Paige to be most than just another random diva, but she wasn't putting the same effort that Paige did.

I wonder why they didn't book her both as heels? They do her best work as heels, AJ as the crazy and Paige as the vicious. The Shield and the Wyatts were both heels when they colided and produce MOTY candidates, why can throw a bit of effort on it?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i dont see where this lack of enthusiasms comments are coming from

aj asked to work with paige for awhile now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Does Jim Ross like Paige? I know he has said he is a fan, but it doesn't seem like it. I was reading some of his q and a's on his site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He's not a fan, he just respects what she does. JR has been a huge AJ fan for the longest and makes it known on damn near every broadcast that she's the best all around Diva and one of the greatest female grapplers of all time.*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Paige can't be in the title picture always and i wouldn't want her too. AJ is very boring because she always is. Paige has a whole career head of her, she is only 22 and will win the title alot in the future. There is plenty of rivalries they can explore with Paige without the title. Titles aren't everything, the male superstars had great rivalries without the title on the line.

I would love to see some stuff wwe did with Punk and the SES. Having Paige be a leader of a stable would be great. 

Possible rivalries that could be good without the title. 

*1. Charlotte Flaire:* These two would be so good together, they had chemistry in their promos in NXT. They can also play how charlotte won the nxt title and how she never beaten Paige for it. Fun fact, a charlotte & paige feud was suppose to happen in nxt before Paige was suddenly called up. They both said they want to work a feud together

*2. Summer Rae:* Their feud in NXT was fantastic. Summer is a great talent and these two have fantastic chemistry in the ring. WWE is wasting Summer Rae, so how bout putting her to use and have her feud with Paige. 

*3. Emma:* WWE basically ruined Emma when she was called up from NXT but its not too late, she can be saved. The Paige & Emma feud imo was one of NXT's best feud. I have always said Paige & Emma could be the next Lita & Trish. Don't know how AJ/Paige got labeled that, all wait because its fucking aj lee, urgh. Paige and Emma imo has the best in ring chemistry, their match at ArRival was simply fantastic and the best woman match in a decade. I would rank it up with Punk & Cena at Raw in 2012. 

*4. Becky Lynch*: This would be interesting, two fantastic in ring workers and they both have history together in the independent circuit. 

*5. UFC fighter Ronda Rousey:* With rumors that Ronda Rousey could appear at wrestlemania 31 and fight one match only in the wwe, which i highly doubt, dana white won't allow it but you never know. I can't see who else would be a credible threat for her other than Paige. Paige has stated in a interview in june, she would love to wrestle ronda. Ronda vs Paige would draw, don't pretend it wouldn't. The most talked about woman wrestle in professional wrestler vs one of the top ufc fighters.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

p862011 said:


> i dont see where this lack of enthusiasms comments are coming from
> 
> aj asked to work with paige for awhile now


Her in-ring work being slopier, her promo's being a bit "paint by numbers" formulaic, and the fact that unless it was absolutely required (international and just before PPV's) AJ didn't turn up for house shows.

That entusiasm seems even more drained now that she is feuding with Nikki; AJ just sounded bored on commentary for the battle royal and last night. It just seemed luke she really didn't want to be in this feud, so instead of running with the legit heat between the two girls, she decided to not try in the feud.

Of course, this could just all be creative direction


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

p862011 said:


> well i dont think anyone wants to see aj be generic happy baby face either
> 
> paige is not being heel enough she needs to push aj off the stage again or some shit


I don't think we see that again, AJ was legit injured (whiplash) after that, but I agree that a more agressive Paige would get heat, I liked when she destroyed AJ after Battleground and last Raw when she beat Alicia, it comes like something natural on her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JBLoser said:


> Implying that WWE would _ever_ give depth to the divas division and have other feuds going on. Where have you been? .
> 
> Paige marks in here are salty as shit. I can see where you're coming from, and I think it's pretty ridiculous that she got relegated all of the sudden. But the blame you're tossing towards AJ should probably go towards creative instead. At least there seemed to be _something_ going on before they decided to randomly throw Nikki into the title picture before NoC, erasing what was, at best, a decent feud between Paige & AJ, and then it all went to the gutter thereafter after the pieces were left to be picked up.
> 
> They were lazy as shit throughout the entire feud and I'm damn glad it's over. Unfortunately, since Paige is a TD now, and since there probably IS a rule, and since AJ is one of the few on the roster that isn't, the belt can't go anywhere. They screwed themselves over with the rule. And hot-shotting it to another debutante isn't going to do anything but further this issue.


You can't possibly think AJ should ALWAYS be in the title picture, i mean come on now i know you're fan of hers but be real here she can't always be in the title picture. And i'm not a Paige mark, i'm just tired of watching AJ in every single divas title match give Natalya the strap or Naomi, anyone else would be a nice change.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Before we start trashing JR, listen to his podcast. He always mentions Paige as one of his favs and he usually blames booking for the divas and never the individuals. The interview with Meltzer he also mentioned Paige as one of the three divas (Nattie, Aj and Paige) he wants to see feud with Charlotte. Meltzer doesn't bring it up, not sure where that came from tbh heres the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXrCTukho8k His favorite is AJ he mentions though. He mentions how great she is as much as Russo does to Paige on his site.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> You can't possibly think AJ should ALWAYS be in the title picture, i mean come on now i know you're fan of hers but be real here she can't always be in the title picture. And i'm not a Paige mark, i'm just tired of watching AJ in every single divas title match give Natalya the strap or Naomi, anyone else would be a nice change.


Theres quite a few AJ marks that want her to hold the title forever. It does nothing for AJ or any other diva.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:hmm: Time to introduce Russo to Sasha. He loves sassy Black women.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *:hmm: Time to introduce Russo to Sasha. He loves sassy Black women.*


Is AJ half black too? I thought I read somewhere she was.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Is AJ half black too? I thought I read somewhere she was.


She's Puerto Rican American.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *:hmm: Time to introduce Russo to Sasha. He loves sassy Black women.*


Sasha is fucking awesome it must be said; she really should be the next call up to face AJ, I mean man the fucking Promo's the two could do if let loose. 

I really see Sasha, Bayley, and Paige as the future of the division (not Charlotte, because even if she does get over on the main roster, she probably only has a few years in her, since she's 29)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

p862011 said:


> well i dont think anyone wants to see aj be generic happy baby face either
> 
> paige is not being heel enough she needs to push aj off the stage again or some shit


That was one of the main problems with the feud. The only times I saw her character booked to get some legit heat in the past 4 months was when she turned heel and when she pushed AJ off the Smackdown stage. That's when the feud peaked and after Summerslam they didn't do anything to continue along that path. Even AJ's big response to the whiplash injury was a lame promo on Main Event about how this was her kingdom, instead of something more intense between the two. Other than those few times it was mostly skipping contests and pretending to be friends. 

Like I said before, her attack on Alicia Fox last week was how she should act as a heel, and her match against Natalya showed how she can wrestle like a heel. But then WWE followed this up by having her act like a clown on Smackdown, so it all comes back down to inconsistent booking.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

New Paige sweatshirts now out....


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I feel like Paige was miscast in the feud with AJ to begin with. People say that her style and her move set scream heel, no pun intended, but she's more likable than AJ even when she was playing the heel. Having someone who comes across as tough in a division that's lacking that is something that I think even the casual fans that care about divas can get behind.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> She's Puerto Rican American.


I know that but I read on this site that she had African descent too. Not that it matters one way or another, but it would prove that wwe isn't completely against pushing African americans.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

the only reason why AJ is over as she is because she had like 1 or 2 years with 3/4 of the top superstars in the wwe... punk, bryan, cena, ziggler. Now take that away, where will she be? I don't remember who getting pops when she was in the chickbusters. 

Put Paige with Ambrose or Rollins, she'll be over as fuck just like AJ was with all the guys she was with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v1w9dS5kSc


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> New Paige sweatshirts now out....


what!!!

where and how much?

i love hoodies, have all the punk ones.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> what!!!
> 
> where and how much?
> 
> i love hoodies, have all the punk ones.


wweshop.com. Im not buying it though I already ordered her new tshirts and long sleeve. the sweatshirt is mens but looks a bit feminine to me. IDK, let me know what you think. I wish they kept her tshirt design for it. Shes getting a ton of merch this month though, I expect her sales to go up big time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I feel like Paige was miscast in the feud with AJ to begin with. People say that her style and her move set scream heel, no pun intended, but she's more likable than AJ even when she was playing the heel. Having someone who comes across as tough in a division that's lacking that is something that I think even the casual fans that care about divas can get behind.


*She wasn't getting reactions with that moveset as a face and even started to get booed before AJ showed up. She should've been a heel from the start. There's nothing face about Paige and I noticed that without knowing shit about her. My thoughts haven't changed 7 months later.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> I know that but I read on this site that she had African descent too. Not that it matters one way or another, but it would prove that wwe isn't completely against pushing African americans.


Both her parents are from Puerto Rico, and they moved back there a few years ago.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Both her parents are from Puerto Rico, and they moved back there a few years ago.


So dude lied.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> wweshop.com. Im not buying it though I already ordered her new tshirts and long sleeve. the sweatshirt is mens but looks a bit feminine to me. IDK, let me know what you think. I wish they kept her tshirt design for it. Shes getting a ton of merch this month though, I expect her sales to go up big time.


Why do they continue to make more merch for someone who isn't over? Paige clearance sale coming up soon :HHH2



Bring Back Russo said:


> *She wasn't getting reactions with that moveset as a face and even started to get booed before AJ showed up. She should've been a heel from the start. There's nothing face about Paige and I noticed that without knowing shit about her. My thoughts haven't changed 7 months later.*


fpalm you still going on about the booing thing? One match on RAW by one group of people for like 10 seconds. Isolated incident and never saw it happen outside of that. 



Bring Back Russo said:


> *:hmm: Time to introduce Russo to Sasha. He loves sassy Black women.*


:LOL

You're ability to shoehorn Sasha Banks into every diva thread annoys me and amuses me at the same time. You did it pretty randomly in the first few pages of this thread with all those videos. We get it though, Sasha = future GOAT. Such a mark after only a few months so I imagine it will be pretty intense in the future.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why do they continue to make more merch for someone who isn't over? Paige clearance sale coming up soon :HHH2


I think Haters gave up on that notion since Paige was chosen as the girl to drive season pass sales with their new video game. Shes obviously selling and selling well since shes the only other diva besides AJ to get lots of merchandise recently.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You're ability to shoehorn Sasha Banks into every diva thread annoys me and amuses me at the same time. You did it pretty randomly in the first few pages of this thread with all those videos. We get it though, Sasha = future GOAT. Such a mark after only a few months so I imagine it will be pretty intense in the future.


*
Your ability to embarrass yourself on a daily basis never ceases to amaze me. You try to mock me for supporting Sasha when you're the troll who did nothing but bash Nikki for 3 straight months while insulting me while I was the ONLY one mentioning her in the Paige thread and saying she'd be a great heel without even seeing it. It's not hard for anyone to see how butthurt you are that "Paige is buried" so you latch on to any Diva that feuds with AJ in hopes she gets dethroned. It's quite pathetic, especially since I've been constantly accused of the exact same thing in regards to Paige. *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> the only reason why AJ is over as she is because she had like 1 or 2 years with 3/4 of the top superstars in the wwe... punk, bryan, cena, ziggler. Now take that away, where will she be? I don't remember who getting pops when she was in the chickbusters.
> 
> Put Paige with Ambrose or Rollins, she'll be over as fuck just like AJ was with all the guys she was with.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v1w9dS5kSc


PAIGE CURB STOMPING AJ !!!!!:hitgirl3


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Your ability to embarrass yourself on a daily basis never ceases to amaze me. You try to mock me for supporting Sasha when you're the troll who did nothing but bash Nikki for 3 straight months while insulting me while I was the ONLY one mentioning her in the Paige thread and saying she'd be a great heel without even seeing it. It's not hard for anyone to see how butthurt you are that "Paige is buried" so you latch on to any Diva that feuds with AJ in hopes she gets dethroned. It's quite pathetic, especially since I've been constantly accused of the exact same thing in regards to Paige. *


*I've always liked Nikki, it's just that Brie was holding her back. I had to diss her because I know the top spots in the division are limited so I couldn't give one of the best divas on the main roster the credit that she deserves since she was a threat to Paige's title. I won't let my bias get in the way again. Also I don't just root against AJ because I'm 'butt-hurt'. I haven't liked her since she was GM, and I rooted hard for Kaitlyn and Natalya to defeat her as well. 








kada

And I've been embarassing myself on a daily basis on wrestlingforum? :trips4
*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> PAIGE CURB STOMPING AJ !!!!!:hitgirl3


that would be pretty sweet to see.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

sahsa banks looks skanky. that's what my supervisor at work always tells me. nasty is the other word he uses to describe her. i can't disagree completely. fit, but somehow skanky looking. would be afraid to see her minus the makeup for sure.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> You can't possibly think AJ should ALWAYS be in the title picture, i mean come on now i know you're fan of hers but be real here she can't always be in the title picture. And i'm not a Paige mark, i'm just tired of watching AJ in every single divas title match give Natalya the strap or Naomi, anyone else would be a nice change.


Not saying that. I'm just saying, what exactly is she going to DO, with the current state of the division, if she's phased out as a title contender? She's not going to be an afterthought. She has a HUGE fanbase amongst casual fans and smarks/smarts alike. Making her throwaway diva #52351234 isn't a good idea at this point. Having her facing an upstart women's grappler from NXT is the best suggestion, but at this point, do you really have confidence in creative to make something inspiring?

You and everyone else is building off of this idea that WWE gives a shit about women's wrestling if it isn't in NXT. The fact is, for a long time now, ever since 2004-07 when you had a real dynamic group of girls (Trish, Lita, Molly, Victoria, Mickie, etc.) they've been booking it crappily. If you're not a title contender in the divas division, you're treated like an afterthought unless you're a valet (See: AJ's career before she started to finesse her way towards Kaitlyn and the Divas Title in mid-2013) or you're barely given any time on television.



islesfan13 said:


> Theres quite a few AJ marks that want her to hold the title forever. It does nothing for AJ or any other diva.


Hope I'm not included in this mix. That's not how I feel at all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Not saying that. I'm just saying, what exactly is she going to DO, with the current state of the division, if she's phased out as a title contender? She's not going to be an afterthought. She has a HUGE fanbase amongst casual fans and smarks/smarts alike. Making her throwaway diva #52351234 isn't a good idea at this point. Having her facing an upstart women's grappler from NXT is the best suggestion, but at this point, do you really have confidence in creative to make something inspiring?
> 
> You and everyone else is building off of this idea that WWE gives a shit about women's wrestling if it isn't in NXT. The fact is, for a long time now, ever since 2004-07 when you had a real dynamic group of girls (Trish, Lita, Molly, Victoria, Mickie, etc.) they've been booking it crappily. If you're not a title contender in the divas division, you're treated like an afterthought unless you're a valet (See: AJ's career before she started to finesse her way towards Kaitlyn and the Divas Title in mid-2013) or you're barely given any time on television.
> 
> Hope I'm not included in this mix. That's not how I feel at all.


Nope not you at all. The few that do know who they are and I am sure any regular could name them with ease.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Not saying that. I'm just saying, what exactly is she going to DO, with the current state of the division, if she's phased out as a title contender? She's not going to be an afterthought. She has a HUGE fanbase amongst casual fans and smarks/smarts alike. Making her throwaway diva #52351234 isn't a good idea at this point. Having her facing an upstart women's grappler from NXT is the best suggestion, but at this point, do you really have confidence in creative to make something inspiring?


*Exactly.*



JBLoser said:


> You and everyone else is building off of this idea that WWE gives a shit about women's wrestling if it isn't in NXT. The fact is, for a long time now, ever since 2004-07 when you had a real dynamic group of girls (Trish, Lita, Molly, Victoria, Mickie, etc.) they've been booking it crappily. If you're not a title contender in the divas division, you're treated like an afterthought unless you're a valet (See: AJ's career before she started to finesse her way towards Kaitlyn and the Divas Title in mid-2013) or you're barely given any time on television.
> 
> Hope I'm not included in this mix. That's not how I feel at all.


*
Even holding the Divas title doesn't guarantee you the most television time, nor save you from a burial. Just look at Layla's failed reign. Any mediocre jobber Diva given the title will share the same fate. :fact. Take the belt off AJ, put her in the Steph feud, and the champion will be getting 3 minute squashes while AJ and Steph get 15 minute promos. It's a win/win for me. I don't care either way. Just don't think the Divas division will magically progress on its own if AJ doesn't have the belt.*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> *Even holding the Divas title doesn't guarantee you the most television time*, nor save you from a burial. Just look at Layla's failed reign. Any mediocre jobber Diva given the title will share the same fate. :fact. Take the belt off AJ, put her in the Steph feud, and the champion will be getting 3 minute squashes while AJ and Steph get 15 minute promos. It's a win/win for me. I don't care either way. Just don't think the Divas division will magically progress on its own if AJ doesn't have the belt.


Yup, when Paige was the face champ, they were giving Fox more TV time. To this day I still don't know why, considering they had no plans to ever make Fox champ.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

aj going against stephanie just solidifies her more as the female john cena. 

Super AJ, no sell AJ. #AJWINSLOL


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Who really knows how things are going with the divas title anyways.
Only the wwe knows. We are just spit balling.

I just find it all kind of confusing. And on a side note.
Paiges plane just touched down in england...HOME SWEET HOME!!!

For such a sweet girl.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My god it looks like ajs ribs are trying to escape.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

She's following the CM Punk diet I reckon, which is why she looks so skinny. That diet doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For an x-mas gift lets all send her mcdonalds gift cards.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> For an x-mas gift lets all send her mcdonalds gift cards.




She needs some meat on those bones, pronto!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rampaige said:


> She needs some meat on those bones, pronto!


fuck no not every girl needs to be curvy aj has a freaking six pack for crying out loud and she is like 5'1


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd still bang her all night but you can see her ribs sometimes :lol A little meat on that body would do her good.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj swallowing a burger would look like a python trying to swallow an egg.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RAVEN said:


> She's following the CM Punk diet I reckon, which is why she looks so skinny. That diet doesn't work for everyone.


You mean it's working for him?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Callisto said:


> You mean it's working for him?



Well yeah he doesn't look unhealthy. He's not ripped coz he probably doesn't work out but you can't see his skeleton or anything.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This is her in the NXT season which is I think 2010:










I see little difference in 2014, if anything she may actually be heavier now. So, I have no idea why all of a sudden "she's to skinny" seems to be a popular dig.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> This is her in the NXT season which is I think 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was hotter there imo. I don't find her that attractive anymore. No sure if its that shes too skinny or what. IDK but 2010 ad 2011 AJ:yum:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it's the travel. Men, women, it doesn't matter. If you're a top star and are put on TV, live events and press promotions, with only 2 sometimes less days off a week, they all get run down and look like shit after a few years on the road.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tanned AJ looks better, but she has definitely lost weight around the mid section and gotten a tighter shape.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> sahsa banks looks skanky. that's what my supervisor at work always tells me. nasty is the other word he uses to describe her. i can't disagree completely. fit, but somehow skanky looking. would be afraid to see her minus the makeup for sure.


Sometimes i find her ok, 80% of the time i feel her face looks like a bag of assholes. She looks like the type of chick you'd smash one night and immediately regret in the morning.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Apparently Paiges new shirts are selling like crazy! Top five merch seller this month?


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Apparently Paiges new shirts are selling like crazy! Top five merch seller this month?


vince may have a new favorite lol. he be like "omg she makes me money on her merch. push her like hell damn it". We all know vince is money hungry.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

THE GHOST WITH THE MOST!!!
ITS SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Apparently Paiges new shirts are selling like crazy! Top five merch seller this month?


Source, who are the others ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Source, who are the others ?


Twitter people in London are saying that almost everyone in the arena are buying her new shirt. Her online preorder sales have apparently also been high according to people on twitter. Shes got some nice new merch out finally.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Twitter people in London are saying that almost everyone in the arena are buying her new shirt. Her online preorder sales have apparently also been high according to people on twitter. Shes got some nice new merch out finally.


Oh, when you said top five I was wondering any of Ambrose's or Rollin's gear was in the top. Anyways, good for Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Oh, when you said top five I was wondering any of Ambrose's or Rollin's gear was in the top. Anyways, good for Paige


Nope it was a question mark meaning strong possibility. November just started. Im sure Ambrose will be top five as well. Probably number 2 next to Cena.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

"Best reaction of the night -realpaigewwe" [email protected] huffington post. As per expected


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige really needs the support from England. Glad her people delivered.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Paige really needs the support from England. Glad her people delivered.*


She better be featured hard on raw. I know shes scheduled to be there but if they make her a match on superstars and not the main show then f### this company.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

super AJFemaleCena will probably beat her in her home country, that what she does. Super AJ needs to take a 2 year hiatus so we can have a fucking break from her.

SUPER!AJ doesn't sell, does the same moves over and over, buries everyone and future up coming stars. Has a grasp on the divas title like cena has with the wwe title, when was the last freaking time was AJ got pinned clean. AJ doesn't help inferior in ringers like Eva Marie, she buries them. For example, even though Paige is waaaaaaay superior than brie, when she had her match with Brie on smackdown, she won the match but she helped brie and made her look good and not just squish her. When has AJ ever done something like this? And don't get me started on super-cena, i can go on forever about that buryer overrated over payed who buries every young talent.

The day Super AJ and Super Cena leaves wwe, the day wwe gets better. They both have the wwe and vince by balls and they won't fucking let go.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Apparently Paige had an amazing pop and guess what she lost. What the actual fu## wwe. Im not sure how or if it was a title match anyways. SO if it was, she had to lose.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LMAO, latest update. Paige and Nikki in a handicap match vs AJ LEE. Crowd entirely behind Paige. Aj gets the win. Apparently she got the win on Nikki but still. Are you f'n kidding me?


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Apparently Paige had an amazing pop and guess what she lost. What the actual fu## wwe. Im not sure how or if it was a title match anyways. SO if it was, she had to lose.


It was probably against SUPER!AJ, don't you know wwe rules, nobody can beat the female john cena.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Heels lose on house shows. Nothing surprising.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> It was probably against SUPER!AJ, don't you know wwe rules, nobody can beat the female john cena.


Read above. I am not one to jump on the super AJ bs, but this is ridiculous. Give Paige the win in her hometown. Who gives a shat if shes a heel she was a face today. 5 feet tall AJ should not be beating Paige and Nikki, the two top heel divas in the company right now. Especially not in England. With that said anyone sensing an inevitable Paige becomes friends with Nikki storyline?


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> LMAO, latest update. Paige and Nikki in a handicap match vs AJ LEE. Crowd entirely behind Paige. Aj gets the win. Apparently she got the win on Nikki but still. Are you f'n kidding me?


IS THERE ANY MORE PROOF HERE, why are AJ marks so blind. She is the female john cena, buries everyone. SUPER AJ!

am i suppose to believe AJ can beat Paige and Nikki in a handicap match, two women who are way better than she is. Not only if Paige a superior in ring worker, Nikki has be improving alot since the summer. Super AJ is almost at Super Cena level.

*#AJWINSLOL*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Heels lose on house shows. Nothing surprising.


Paige wasn't heel today. She was a face by default.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NXTisNow said:


> super AJFemaleCena will probably beat her in her home country, that what she does. Super AJ needs to take a 2 year hiatus so we can have a fucking break from her.
> 
> SUPER!AJ doesn't sell, does the same moves over and over, buries everyone and future up coming stars. Has a grasp on the divas title like cena has with the wwe title, when was the last freaking time was AJ got pinned clean. AJ doesn't help inferior in ringers like Eva Marie, she buries them. For example, even though Paige is waaaaaaay superior than brie, when she had her match with Brie on smackdown, she won the match but she helped brie and made her look good and not just squish her. When has AJ ever done something like this? And don't get me started on super-cena, i can go on forever about that buryer overrated over payed who buries every young talent.
> 
> The day Super AJ and Super Cena leaves wwe, the day wwe gets better. They both have the wwe and vince by balls and they won't fucking let go.





NXTisNow said:


> It was probably against SUPER!AJ, don't you know wwe rules, nobody can beat the female john cena.


:maury the butthurt is strong in this one.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :maury the butthurt is strong in this one.


i am not butthurt, just stating the fact that AJ Lee is the female John Cena and has been since she had her long title reign. We should all start calling her Super!AJ, it fits her just like it fits fucking John Cena.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

WOO, SUPER RIB CAGE!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Just came in to say holy shit this thread is big


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

AJ Lee got absolutely slaughtered in London, crowd FIRMLY behind Paige, if they do something with AJ Lee on Raw in Liverpool, they may have to book her as a heel for that night.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :maury the butthurt is strong in this one.


Indeed. So salty over a house show result where WWE always follows their booking pattern and which doesn't mean anything in canon :maury



LPPrince said:


> Just came in to say holy shit this thread is big


That's coz this has turned into the Paige thread now for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> AJ Lee got absolutely slaughtered in London, crowd FIRMLY behind Paige.


Bad news. now the wwe will keep Paige off raw. Cant have her look more popular than the AJ atm.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Bad news. now the wwe will keep Paige off raw. Cant have her look more popular than the AJ atm.


just another reason to add to the long list on why aj is the female john cena. Like no superstar can look better than Cena, no diva can be better than Super AJ Lee.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> That's coz this has turned into the Paige thread now for some inexplicable reason.


Isn't that how every Paige or AJ thread goes? it starts for one of them, then turns into a discussion about the other. This happens like every single time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Isn't that how every Paige or AJ thread goes? it starts for one of them, then turns into a discussion about the other. This happens like every single time.


The discussion threads for each of them were perfect. Still don't quite understand why they were removed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> just another reason to add to the long list on why aj is the female john cena. Like no superstar can look better than Cena, no diva can be better than Super AJ Lee.


To be fair AJ is the face and we all know how easily the wwe audience can be swayed on who to cheer for. I everybody is booing AJ and cheering Paige on tv some of the younger audience may get confused. My bet is they edit the reactions a bit since the show is pre-taped.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige lost earlier this year on TV in England. AJ lost in Chicago(Punk) and walked out after a great reception in Brooklyn, which is minutes from Jersey. Vince likes to fuck with people in their hometowns, it's nothing new.*


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> For an x-mas gift lets all send her mcdonalds gift cards.


No,No,No. If you're going to send AJ gift cards, it must be from Hardee's, Carl's Jr, or whatever the hell they have in Punk's ass(a.k.a Chicago) with the following statement:To AJ Lee: Because we care, here's some gift cards for some food. To CM Punk: touch these gift cards, and I will beat your ass so bad, you're going to wish you had a bottle of Jack Daniel's on tap.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I made a thread about AJ and Paige so I think I'll just paste it here for everyone's opinion. (Didn't get a response and this thread seems to be ongoing)

*AJ and Paige tag team
*
Now before you guys throw me into a fire, let me explain.

I gotta be honest. I had a lot of fun watching those two as a tag team in the first few weeks they were around each other.
What if Nikki wins the Diva's Title at Survivor series? I think it'd be cool to see Paige and AJ put their past behind them and take out the entirety of the Total Divas.
With Paige turning her back on the Total Divas, keeping both her and AJ tweeners.

I mean...what about a Diva's Tag Team Title? I wouldn't mind that. I'm not asking for another Chick Busters, I'm just asking for these to have a good time in the ring together, because these ladies deserve better.

*Anti-Divas vs Total Divas?* *Maybe?* :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

But Paige is a Total Diva herself now :jose


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> But Paige is a Total Diva herself now :jose


Well like I said, she'd be turning her back on the Total Divas. Which would be good for her to transition into her old Anti-Diva gimmick.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Well like I said, she'd be turning her back on the Total Divas. Which would be good for her to transition into her old Anti-Diva gimmick.


I think Paige will be joining Nikki now for a short frenemy storyline. Have a gut feeling.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tag team title for the Divas won't work though imo. I mean how many divas are there on the main roster? Both the Bella twins and Funkadactyls broke up this year, Summer and Layla are jobbers and so on.


Wouldn't mind Paige and AJ being allies sometime down the road but not with the current state of the division.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

We see the same tag matches every week on RAW with the men, why on earth would you make a divas tag championship?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Tag team title for the Divas won't work though imo. I mean how many divas are there on the main roster? Both the Bella twins and Funkadactyls broke up this year, Summer and Layla are jobbers and so on.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind Paige and AJ being allies sometime down the road but not with the current state of the division.





RCSheppy said:


> We see the same tag matches every week on RAW with the men, why on earth would you make a divas tag championship?



If the bookers would actually take the Diva's division more seriously, people would probably be happier.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That idea would've worked in April Ziggy.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That idea would've worked in April Ziggy.*


Yeah...that's the depressing part...

They just decided not to capitalize on it, because no one care about the Diva's division *AM I RIGHT??*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> LMAO, latest update. Paige and Nikki in a handicap match vs AJ LEE. Crowd entirely behind Paige. Aj gets the win. Apparently she got the win on Nikki but still. Are you f'n kidding me?


Terrible match up and I feel bad for the fans on the UK tour that are getting that instead of a competitive singles match. I'm seriously surprised that's the match they are going with. They better change that to a triple threat on the upcoming shows shows at least. 

Bellas/AJ/Paige are all scheduled for the MSG show after Christmas so it should be a tag match or fatal four way once slave Brie is freed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Terrible match up and I feel bad for the fans on the UK tour that are getting that instead of a competitive singles match. I'm seriously surprised that's the match they are going with. They better change that to a triple threat on the upcoming shows shows at least.
> 
> *Bellas/AJ/Paige are all scheduled for the MSG *show after Christmas so it should be a tag match or fatal four way once slave Brie is freed.


Really? YESSS ill be there then no doubt. I guess that means Paige will be back in the title picture next month.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That idea would've worked in April Ziggy.*



Yep, back in the beginning of the year we had 4 Diva teams: The Funkadactyls, Foxsana, The Bella Twins and AJ & Tamina. Fast forward 7 months and all of those teams have been broken up.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> Really? YESSS ill be there then no doubt. I guess that means Paige will be back in the title picture next month.



My guess would be a "Santa's Little Helper tag match".


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nevermind shes scheduled for the 27th at the coli. Ill be at that one no doubt. WOOT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, there it is another reason why AJ is the John Cena of the Divas Division, the tiniest smallest girl defy the odds and beat the technician and the powerhouse in a handicap match ugh, are you fucking kidding me???


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, there it is another reason why AJ is the John Cena of the Divas Division, the tiniest smallest girl defy the odds and beat the technician and the powerhouse in a handicap match ugh, are you fucking kidding me???


But rib cage is the GOAT?!?!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> That's coz this has turned into the Paige thread now for some inexplicable reason.


Well it took all of 2 pages for that to happen. Bring Back Russo disses Paige for some inexplicable reason, islesfan responds, and we go from there. I've seen everything from Sasha Banks, Paige, Charlotte, AJ, and the Bellas discussed here so I say just rename the thread to incorporate the division as a whole and sticky this sombitch. I created a monster. 

I actually originally intended to make a thread titled " the state of the divas division" but it was a profanity filled rant the size of a typical Arrogantly Grateful post. In the end I settled with this which only covered a portion of my original post. 

Anyway, here's more details from the house show featuring two of the top divas as well as AJ and Brie:



> * Paige and Nikki Bella defeated Brie Bella and AJ Lee. It basically turned into a handicap match when Nikki made Brie be their manager. Brie distracted Nikki with “yes!” chants so AJ could pin Nikki for the win.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well it took all of 2 pages for that to happen. Bring Back Russo disses Paige for some inexplicable reason, islesfan responds, and we go from there. I've seen everything from Sasha Banks, Paige, Charlotte, AJ, and the Bellas discussed here so I say just rename the thread and sticky this sombitch. I created a monster.
> 
> I actually originally intended to make a thread titled " the state of the divas division" but it was a profanity filled rant the size of a typical Arrogantly Grateful post. In the end I settled with this which only covered a portion of my original post.
> 
> Anyway, here's more details from the house show featuring two of the top divas as well as AJ and Brie:


That fuggin Islesfan! And wtf at the house show results. Makes zero sense...


----------



## Muraco Morales (Nov 5, 2014)

AJ Lee is the only female wrestler on the roster that can actually wrestle, speak on the mic, and look good at the same time. Paige is still too wet behind the ear. Outside of them, who is there? Until Flair comes up from NXT, AJ Lee is the best one to be wearing this title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, I called that two days ago, tag match turn into handicap match in which AJ wins, oh WWE you never dissapoint me in predictability, basically they did the stupid decision I was expecting.

You must know by now that any thread with the words "Paige", "AJ" or "Divas" will turn into a war started by the usual suspects and if you didn't know this, you know now, this ALWAYS happens.



Muraco Morales said:


> AJ Lee is the only female wrestler on the roster that can actually wrestle, speak on the mic, and look good at the same time. Paige is still too wet behind the ear. Outside of them, who is there? Until Flair comes up from NXT, AJ Lee is the best one to be wearing this title.


Am I the only one who thinks that Charlotte is overrated? She is good, but I think she will have a much harder time than Paige adapting from 10 minutes matches and 5 minutes promos in NXT to 2 minutes matches without promos, not everyone is as good as Natalya or Bayley to put great matches.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Dat AJ booking, second handicap win in 30 days now? Thanks Vince. Now I know how hogan marks back in the 80s felt, it's good to know your favourite will always win.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Lol, I called that two days ago, tag match turn into handicap match in which AJ wins, oh WWE you never dissapoint me in predictability, basically they did the stupid decision I was expecting.
> 
> You must know by now that any thread with the words "Paige", "AJ" or "Divas" will turn into a war started by the usual suspects and if you didn't know this, you know now, this ALWAYS happens.
> 
> ...



Even then Charlotte had some mediocre matches when paired with Alexa Bliss and Summer Rae. So, what's going to happen once she gets called up and has her ring time cut in half and instead of facing Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks and Bayley; now she has to face the likes of Eva Marie, Cameron and Rosa Mendes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well it took all of 2 pages for that to happen. Bring Back Russo disses Paige for. Some inexplicable reason.


*Anyone gonna dispute Paige's face run being incredibly boring or that she whiffs the elbow spot every single time?










If you're gonna say dumb shit like Paige carried AJ or she doesn't deserve the title, you're going to be called on it. If you can't take it, don't dish it out.*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Charlotte is overrated? She is good, but I think she will have a much harder time than Paige adapting from 10 minutes matches and 5 minutes promos in NXT to 2 minutes matches without promos, not everyone is as good as Natalya or Bayley to put great matches.


I've been on the Charlotte is overrated bandwagon for a long while now. IMO she's only good in the ring when she's with someone who can carry her and if not, it's a bad match. I couldn't watch her rematch with Bayley. After the 5th straight minute of Charlotte working over Bayley's leg I gave up. On the mic she's pretty bad too and sounds fairly robotic. In backstage promos she's actually worse. Once, just a few months ago, I swear she was reading a cue card off camera.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Anyone gonna dispute Paige's face run being incredibly boring or that she whiffs the elbow spot every single time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paige's face reign was just as boring as ajs face reign now. :cool2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I've been on the Charlotte is overrated bandwagon for a long while now. IMO she's only good in the ring when she's with someone who can carry her and if not, it's a bad match. I couldn't watch her rematch with Bayley. After the 5th straight minute of Charlotte working over Bayley's leg I gave up. On the mic she's pretty bad too and sounds fairly robotic. In backstage promos she's actually worse. Once, just a few months ago, I swear she was reading a cue card off camera.


People calling her the future for get one key thing she's already older than AJ! Plus I know attractiveness is a subjective opinion but I doubt many casuals are going to be drooling over her like Paige and aj. And at the end of the day looks is most important for a diva today.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> People calling her the future for get one key thing she's already older than AJ! Plus I know attractiveness is a subjective opinion but I doubt many casuals are going to be drooling over her like Paige and aj. And at the end of the day looks is most important for a diva today.


I also think that her being Flair's daughter might become a hindrance as well. If she gets the big push out the gate and doesn't back it up, then fans will turn on her and she could burn out fairly quick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige's face reign was just as boring as ajs face reign now. :cool2


*I agree. The difference is I've openly admitted it multiple times.

As for Charlotte, she'll attract guys who are into cougars. She has that hot older lady look.  Milf appeal!*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Charlotte is overrated? She is good, but I think she will have a much harder time than Paige adapting from 10 minutes matches and 5 minutes promos in NXT to 2 minutes matches without promos, not everyone is as good as Natalya or Bayley to put great matches.


Yes I think she's overrated at the moment but she's still good and has goat potential. I do think her transition will be a little rough at first because the average match length on raw and PPV won't be favourable to her style. Nobody thought she was that great until the Natalya match which is no surprise because the match was over 15 minutes. With that kind of time she's able to display her slow psychology based style which is why she's talented. When she has a short match with a superior worker she can't keep up (see her latest match with Becky Lynch) or if she's with an average talent then the match just flat out sucks (Summer Rae). Then there's that horrible match with Alexa Bliss, but that's not her fault since Bliss is so green but Bayley and Alicia Fox have carried her to passable matches. So what Im saying is she needs 15 minute matches on the main roster to display what she's good at. 



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Anyone gonna dispute Paige's face run being incredibly boring or that she whiffs the elbow spot every single time?
> 
> If you're gonna say dumb shit like Paige carried AJ or she doesn't deserve the title, you're going to be called on it. If you can't take it, don't dish it out.*












*I'm disappointed you negged me without an AJ Lee gif this time, you butt-hurt bish.








*


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread is ridiculous. Lock it up already. Jesus.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yes I think she's overrated at the moment but she's still good and has goat potential. I do think her transition will be a little rough at first because the average match length on raw and PPV won't be favourable to her style. Nobody thought she was that great until the Natalya match which is no surprise because the match was over 15 minutes. With that kind of time she's able to display her slow psychology based style which is why she's talented. When she has a short match with a superior worker she can't keep up (see her latest match with Becky Lynch) or if she's with an average talent then the match just flat out sucks (Summer Rae). Then there's that horrible match with Alexa Bliss, but that's not her fault since Bliss is so green but Bayley and Alicia Fox have carried her to passable matches. So what Im saying is she needs 15 minute matches on the main roster to display what she's good at.



So, in other words Charlotte would be better off wrestling on Superstars/Main Event as opposed to Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Almost 100 pages?! Damn, some of you people are crazily obsessed. :lmao


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> Almost 100 pages?! Damn, some of you people are crazily obsessed. :lmao


The mods fucked up royally by closing the discussion threads for AJ and Paige. Instead of one semi-civil discussion thread each for AJ and Paige, we had to make due with this one big, mark war/sour grapes/insult slinging mega thread. If the mods had any sense on this matter they would restore AJ's and Paige's discussion thread, and leave us to our own devices.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why do people care about Divas this much?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why do people care about Divas this much?


It's not about the Divas, I like Nikki and Sasha but I'm not gonna participate in a 100 page long thread about them. AJ and Paige on the other hand have developed a very dedicated and aggressive IWC fanbase .


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> It's not about the Divas, I like Nikki and Sasha but I'm not gonna participate in a 100 page long thread about them. AJ and Paige on the other hand have developed a very dedicated and aggressive IWC fanbase .


*And at times creepy and stalkerish fanbase.

I'm a big fan of Maryse, maintain that she could have been the next Trish if she went face but the level of obsession Paige and AJ inspire is getting to that cult status where people will start killing each other for supporting the wrong girl.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Those paige reaction put such a massive smile on-my-face. My god as a
paige fan im bristling with pride!!! SEE AMERICA!!! 

Makes me want to relocate to the uk!!!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> *And at times creepy and stalkerish fanbase.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Maryse, maintain that she could have been the next Trish if she went face *but the level of obsession Paige and AJ inspire is getting to that cult status where people will start killing each other for supporting the wrong girl.*


Can't really explain why it is the way it is, just that it is.

Edit: ^LOL that post was very ill timed.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Somebody has to care about these hard working women. They bust
their asses just as much as the men on the roster. 

So thats why im glad theres some semblance of interest in these women.
Because these women should matter. And show them all how we appreciate what they do in-and-out
of the ring is amazing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Made a thread about it but it got lost in the general section very quickly. Since this has become a divas discussion thread for a bit, Paiges new shirt has already sold out on the preorders in ONE day. Highly impressive. She may be top 3 in online sales this month. Good for her, shes been through a lot this year from her debut. Its great to see her get some positive achievement for her hard work.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive posted there.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> The mods fucked up royally by closing the discussion threads for AJ and Paige. Instead of one semi-civil discussion thread each for AJ and Paige, we had to make due with this one big, mark war/sour grapes/insult slinging mega thread. If the mods had any sense on this matter they would restore AJ's and Paige's discussion thread, and leave us to our own devices.


Its like a virus... they stamp out one thread and another pops up. This is like the 3rd or 4th leviathan since they ditched the discussion threads.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

i think the message is loud and clear! more threads turning into this, or having a dedicated discussion thread on a certain diva/superstar!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

People need to seriously stop talking about house shows. They really don't matter at all. It's been said, but the formula for house shows is always the same. Either the face wins, or the heel cheats to win. That's how it has always been. To even talk about house shows like they mean anything is ridiculous.



Karma101 said:


> It's not like they always do it like that. For instance, this year's SummerSlam had both ME's back to back. But when they put a Divas match in that slot the audience just knows it's WWE's way of telling them to have a break. A perfect example of this working well was at WM30. The crowd needed a chance to get over the shock of Taker's streak being broken so they sandwiched the Diva's match in between the 2 ME's.
> 
> In the case of HIAC, I reckon the WWE were probably expecting the crowd to be hotter than they actually were for the Rusev/Show match due to all the pro-american stuff but it didn't quite work out like that, so they probably could've just gone straight on to the ME in this instance.


How much heat can the same feud generate? It's just Rusev vs big american opponent. Everyone knew that Rusev was going to win. 



tommo010 said:


> Go to 12mins and you have your proof
> 
> I think a lot would actually care having AJ always as champion will be boring and predictable but why bother explaining this to you, you won't care cause you're blind mark.


Kinda funny you're calling me a blind mark, when you are apparently hard of hearing. All Nikki said was that it's unfortunate that they aren't able to feature the divas title on the show. Nothing about them not being allowed to win it.

The fact of the matter is that E! is not allowed to film anything AJ does that isn't also on WWE television. They haven't been able to have it on the show because none of them have had reigns since the show debuted. That doesn't mean that they can't win it.



Mordecay said:


> Well, they booked her first loss in England, so I won't get my hopes so high. It's a safe bet she'll be there, she is the only british wrestler right now, but having quality time I seriously doubt it.


It seems like everyone has forgotten that it was Alicia that beat Paige in England.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

How could anybody forget that tragedy/travesty.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> How could anybody forget that tragedy/travesty.


Well, you guys are acting like there should be some big match against AJ where she's heel for the night. Why would they even do that if they could continue her feud with Alicia AND avenge her loss.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

until aj stops being the female john cena, i will not have any respect for her. 

*SUPERAJWINSLOL*will be the new catchphrase soon.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you think if Aj Lee got in a flaming car wreck that she'd pop out and start skipping around making over-the-top facial expressions as if nothing happened?

Seriously, how many times does she get beat down and come giggling down the ramp, skipping the next night?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

NXTisNow said:


> until aj stops being the female john cena, i will not have any respect for her.
> 
> *SUPERAJWINSLOL*will be the new catchphrase soon.


You're getting kinda pathetic repeating the same post over & over again. Everyone already gets what you think. If you don't have anything at all new to say, don't even bother posting. Besides her really not being the female Cena, she isn't the one doing the booking. Blame the writers if you really don't like it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You're getting kinda pathetic repeating the same post over & over again. Everyone already gets what you think. If you don't have anything at all new to say, don't even bother posting.


Take your own advice. We all know every single post you make will be constant illogical defenses kissing AJ's ass and constant illogical excuses against everyone not named AJ. Different day same shit.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

if you want an idea of how good aj is, then just realize this thread is almost at 100 pages.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

This. Thread. 

:maury


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been saying this for awhile now, she's constantly been in the title scene/champion since she won it in June 2013. It's just too much to the point that how i feel about her now is how i felt about Michelle McCool back then. It's just too much and i really hope someone comes up and breaks whatever record she's setting.

SAVE_US.NIKKI


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You're getting kinda pathetic repeating the same post over & over again. Everyone already gets what you think. If you don't have anything at all new to say, don't even bother posting. Besides her really not being the female Cena, she isn't the one doing the booking. Blame the writers if you really don't like it.


I agree with your last point, but since when has that stopped anyone bitching about Cena? AJs basically just the lazy less talented version of Cena thesedays with slightly larger...actually her boobs are probably smaller than Johns.



Godofgods said:


> if you want an idea of how good aj is, then just realize this thread is almost at 100 pages.


Sad thing is she's not even that good. Good matches from AJ are pretty rare especially considering how overrated she is she should be having a good match every week. Even her mic work has gone to shit, she puts no effort into anything.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> I agree with your last point, but since when has that stopped anyone bitching about Cena? AJs basically just the lazy less talented version of Cena thesedays with slightly larger...actually her boobs are probably smaller than Johns.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is she's not even that good. Good matches from AJ are pretty rare especially considering how overrated she is she should be having a good match every week. Even her mic work has gone to shit, *she puts no effort into anything*.


That I think is her biggest problem right now. I see no effort or desire from her. She looks like she's just going through the motions and she's not good enough IMO to get away with that.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

From Today's house show in Cardiff, Wales:



> * AJ Lee defeated Nikki Bella and Paige in a Handicap Match. Brie Bella was originally on AJ’s team but Nikki forced her to be the manager to she and Paige. Brie distracted Nikki to help AJ.


AJ Wins again, sorry....


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its the same live event from a day or two ago. And i bet the crowd hated aj.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

^
No, not from what I read. Paige got a good pop, AJ got a good pop. Brie got a lot of Yes chants as well. Nikki got decent heat. It was an all around good showing for all 4 women with the crowd.

It was a live event so it's no surprise the babyface AJ won. But what is a surprise is it seems that it was some strange booking in that match. From the live reports I've read Paige got barely any chance at all to participate in the match and was just kind of standing around for most of it while AJ and Nikki fought in the ring. Which is an odd decision, not only because she's talented and should be involved, but it's her home turf. So that's a bizarre decision by WWE. What I think is occurring here is they only do 1 divas match a live event card, and they want to jam Paige in there she's she the hometown girl but she's not going to be involved with AJ/Nikki once they're back in the states so they want AJ/Nikki to do most of the match. So it's coming off awkward. 

Pics from the match:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> From Today's house show in Cardiff, Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Wins again, sorry....


Not sure why you are trying to wind people up again but all houseshow storylines are the same for that tour. So the results will be the same until Europe is over.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Its the same live event from a day or two ago. And i bet the crowd hated aj.



That one was from London on the 5th, this one was from Cardiff, same result though.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

zimonk said:


> ^
> No, not from what I read. Paige got a good pop, AJ got a good pop. Brie got a lot of Yes chants as well. Nikki got decent heat. It was an all around good showing for all 4 women with the crowd.
> 
> It was a live event so it's no surprise the babyface AJ won. But what is a surprise is it seems that it was some strange booking in that match. From the live reports* I've read Paige got barely any chance at all to participate in the match and was just kind of standing around for most of it while AJ and Nikki fought in the ring*. Which is an odd decision, not only because she's talented and should be involved, but it's her home turf. So that's a bizarre decision by WWE. What I think is occurring here is they only do 1 divas match a live event card, and they want to jam Paige in there she's she the hometown girl but she's not going to be involved with AJ/Nikki once they're back in the states so they want AJ/Nikki to do most of the match. So it's coming off awkward.




Damn, poor girl can't catch a break. And is Paige/Fox just dropped? haven't heard a peep about that since the Gimmick battle Royal.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't remember if I said it here or in another thread, but don't expect Paige to be on Raw come Monday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't remember if I said it here or in another thread, but don't expect Paige to be on Raw come Monday.


It was here and shes a guarantee and is advertised on the card.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

FWIW Paige AJ and NIkki are scheduled for the xmas house show events in NY. Paige will be brought into this storyline soon. IDK how but some how shell be involved.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Not sure why you are trying to wind people up again but all houseshow storylines are the same for that tour. So the results will be the same until Europe is over.


Right. And I don't know how many times I have to say things correct about Paige before people will stop thinking I'm hating on her just because not everything I say is positive. Honestly, I've pretty much called everything that was going to happen to her before she was even on the main roster. 

From, the crowd would reject her if she won the championship in her deubt, to working a storyline with AJ would improve her overall ability. Now, I've already called a long time ago that being on TD & going away from the title picture for a while will help her. It hasn't happened yet, but I hope I'm right about the last part.

If my predictions continue to hold true, Paige will be the face of the divas division once AJ retires.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah Paige will be on the card on Raw. There's no doubt. I do think that's all there is that is happening here with the live events. They only do 1 diva match and they want to ensure Paige is seen in her home country, but are building towards AJ/Nikki. I wouldn't read to much into it and think she's falling or something. I'm positive if they were willing to do more than 1 diva match she'd have her own match everyday on the live tour away from those two.

Now if Paige starts being used to eat AJ's pins or submissions on this live tour...that'd be something not very cool. I don't know the finish of these matches other than AJ wins.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Yeah Paige will be on the card on Raw. There's no doubt. I do think that's all there is that is happening here with the live events. They only do 1 diva match and they want to ensure Paige is seen in her home country, but are building towards AJ/Nikki. I wouldn't read to much into it and think she's falling or something. I'm positive if they were willing to do more than 1 diva match she'd have her own match everyday on the live tour away from those two.
> 
> Now if Paige starts being used to eat AJ's pins or submissions on this live tour...that'd be something not very cool. I don't know the finish of these matches other than AJ wins.


Nikki is eating the pins. As for Raw, Paige is advertised and if she wasn't on the show AJ and Nikki would be booed out of the building. WWE just wont let that happen and wont risk fans asking for refunds. Paige will be there and if wwe is smart they will give Paige a storyline for SVS this Monday.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

The crowd reactions from RAW are going to be fake on TV. Even if they booed AJ and Nikki out of the building it wouldn't sound like that for AJ at least come the broadcast. They'd edit it out and turn it into cheers. It's going to be interesting to see what they do with Paige. She's a heel. Are they going to edit the cheers she will no doubt get, into boos? It's possible, maybe even probable knowing WWE. There will be nothing about Monday's broadcast that is authentic. It will have WWE's propaganda and spin all over it. One glance of Smackdown every week shows how much WWE loves to edit on taped programs.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

zimonk said:


> The crowd reactions from RAW are going to be fake on TV. Even if they booed AJ and Nikki out of the building it wouldn't sound like that for AJ at least come the broadcast. They'd edit it out and turn it into cheers. It's going to be interesting to see what they do with Paige. She's a heel. Are they going to edit the cheers she will no doubt get, into boos? It's possible, maybe even probable knowing WWE. There will be nothing about Monday's broadcast that is authentic. It will have WWE's propaganda and spin all over it. One glance of Smackdown every week shows how much WWE loves to edit on taped programs.


Im just interested to see what they do with her Monday. DO they progress the fox feud, make a team Paige vs Fox feud, add Paige to the aj feud again or just give her a meaningless match and have her wait around until next ppv. IDK how she wouldn't be on the svs card one way or another because of how hard she was featured in the video and shes on that card as well. Well see I guess.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't remember if I said it here or in another thread, but don't expect Paige to be on Raw come Monday.


She's advertised for Raw.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I think we'd all just get along better arguing about crowd reactions if we just compared them all to this one:








islesfan13 said:


> Im just interested to see what they do with her Monday. DO they progress the fox feud, make a team Paige vs Fox feud, add Paige to the aj feud again or just give her a meaningless match and have her wait around until next ppv. IDK how she wouldn't be on the svs card one way or another because of how hard she was featured in the video and shes on that card as well. Well see I guess.


Would you rather see the feud progress in some way, or would you rather see Paige just get revenge for her loss to Alicia last time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> I think we'd all just get along better arguing about crowd reactions if we just compared them all to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox, I wouldn't even mind a team match. I think it would give Paige some more credibility to lead a team and would allow her to cut some more promos before svs. Eventually I want her and AJ to end their feud properly, I definitely don't think those two are done. Its more of a month or 2 hiatus. Right now though a break from each other aint bad, and they can still build tension up in the mean time.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I see paige winning her feud with alica. And then wait until
the correct time to strike and restart with aj lee again. 

And i think it should be a submission match. Where we finally see aj lee tap to paige.
Mania would be perfect for that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

AbareKiller said:


> From Today's house show in Cardiff, Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Wins again, sorry....


I'm just quoting this for the epic use of a Buffy gif...:side:

I'm sure Paige will be on RAW btw.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I cant wait. Because one week away is enough.
Needin my paige fix badly.

SCREAM FOR ME!!!!...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So I like AJ and all... 

I just watched Sasha Banks body slam Bayley and Sasha is pretty much the same size, AJ is listed as 5'2" 115 lbs and Sasha 5'5" 114 lbs so why can't AJ do any wrestling moves? 

I've seen video of her weight lifting with Big E and Kaitlyn and she didn't look weak to me, why does she get a pass? Even Brie Bella can do a snap suplex and she's the weakest, most malnourished diva I've ever seen.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So I like AJ and all...
> 
> I just watched Sasha Banks body slam Bayley and Sasha is pretty much the same size, AJ is listed as 5'2" 115 lbs and Sasha 5'5" 114 lbs so why can't AJ do any wrestling moves?
> 
> I've seen video of her weight lifting with Big E and Kaitlyn and she didn't look weak to me, why does she get a pass? Even Brie Bella can do a snap suplex and she's the weakest, most malnourished diva I've ever seen.


AJ has lower upper body. Most of her strength is in her legs, as you can see they are more muscular than most girls. As far as moves go, you don't have to do suplexes to be doing wrestling moves. Her moveset doesn't require her to lift much with her arms. 



islesfan13 said:


> Fox, I wouldn't even mind a team match. I think it would give Paige some more credibility to lead a team and would allow her to cut some more promos before svs. Eventually I want her and AJ to end their feud properly, I definitely don't think those two are done. Its more of a month or 2 hiatus. Right now though a break from each other aint bad, and they can still build tension up in the mean time.


I really, sincerly, hope they don't have a diva's svs match. They are always terrible because they don't get enough time, and more importantly, the roster is not that big. When they have to put 10 divas out there, that means shit like Rosa & Eva would have to be in the match.

I don't think AJ & Paige are done for good, but Paige needs to take more than a month or two away from the title. I mean, she's 22. She already spent her first 7 months either having the title, or being number 1 contender. She'll be better off taking more time away & getting that TD exposure.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> That I think is her biggest problem right now. I see no effort or desire from her. She looks like she's just going through the motions and she's not good enough IMO to get away with that.


Its pretty frustrating really, you look at all that AJ has been given. Numerous storylines with male wrestlers, a GM role, constantly pushed as the top Diva for the past 1.5-2 years, she takes a couple of months off and comes back straight into a Title run. Meanwhile the Bellas are obviously busting their asses to be as good as they can, Paige is now doing all she can to be noticed, Summer, Nattie, Alicia etc. are all busting their asses to make the most of any TV time they get. You just know any other Diva would kill to be given the AJ Lee treatment yet there is just going through the motions and making everything she's involved with look bad because of how little effort she's putting in.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Now if Paige starts being used to eat AJ's pins or submissions on this live tour...that'd be something not very cool. I don't know the finish of these matches other than AJ wins.


There meaningless house shows, Paige getting pinned on them would mean nothing at all. Its not the end of the world for Paige to lose a few matches, especially house show matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Besides the little effort that AJ is putting, I hate the Super Cena booking she is getting and whoever wants to denied it just look the two house shows from yesterday:

From Dublin house show: John Cena beats Kane and Bray Wyatt in a Handicap Match

From Cardiff house show: AJ Lee beats Paige and Nikki Bella in a tag match turned into a handicap match.

It seems really similar to me. I like AJ, but at some point this booking is gonna play against her and she will receive the Cena treatment from the crowd, taking the blame for things that are not entirely her fault.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Who dont the other divas just confront aj?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Besides the little effort that AJ is putting, I hate the Super Cena booking she is getting and whoever wants to denied it just look the two house shows from yesterday:
> 
> From Dublin house show: John Cena beats Kane and Bray Wyatt in a Handicap Match
> 
> ...


*Several pages later and you're still bitching about house show results? News Flash: HEELS ALWAYS LOSE!

Love the Paige hypocrites calling AJ Cena when she has a fucking 3.0 win ratio. You weren't saying shit when she buried the entire division for 6 months, and you wouldn't be saying shit if she were STILL doing it as champion. Meanwhile, AJ is somehow getting superbooking with a 65-59 record. FUCK outta here ut*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

wonder what wwe has plans for aj, paige and the bellas for wrestlemania 31. 

Only feuds i want to see happen are... 

*Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella* for the title. 
*AJ vs Stephanie* for a career vs power match
*ufc fighter Ronda Rousy vs Paige* for the spot of baddest woman on the planet title. Now if the rumor is true bout Rousy appearing at WM31 and if Dana White allows it. Both Paige & Rousey said they would love to work together.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> AJ has lower upper body. Most of her strength is in her legs, as you can see they are more muscular than most girls. As far as moves go, you don't have to do suplexes to be doing wrestling moves. Her moveset doesn't require her to lift much with her arms.


What moveset? She does the tilt a whirl headscissors, that shitty back kick, Shinning Wizard and Black Widow and the excuse for her extremely limited moveset is she's too weak to do a lot of moves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its pretty frustrating really, you look at all that AJ has been given. Numerous storylines with male wrestlers, a GM role, constantly pushed as the top Diva for the past 1.5-2 years, she takes a couple of months off and comes back straight into a Title run. Meanwhile the Bellas are obviously busting their asses to be as good as they can, Paige is now doing all she can to be noticed, Summer, Nattie, Alicia etc. are all busting their asses to make the most of any TV time they get. You just know any other Diva would kill to be given the AJ Lee treatment yet there is just going through the motions and making everything she's involved with look bad because of how little effort she's putting in.


*
Because Brie wasn't featured in a month long storyline with her husband in 15 minute segments.
Because Brie hasn't spent the past 3 months taking up an average of 10 minutes a week of TV time and didn't main event RAW twice.
Because both Bellas weren't given an entire month of cringeworthy 15 minute segments.


It's not AJ's fault Brie sucks at acting and sounds like a dying retard on the microphone. For too long we've had butthurt trolls say AJ was given everything and anyone could succeed in her position, so thank you Brie for proving them wrong.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

She's probably in title matches because AJ has more talent in one finger than the entire main roster combined.

She's the face of the Diva's division and should be, by far the most marketable on the main roster and the only one with ability on the microphone. Literally, EVERY other girl on the main roster can't talk at all, AJ is the ONLY one that can speak.

What are the other options for girls as the face of the division? Paige? AJ has just as good wrestling ability as Paige and is light years ahead of her on the microphone. The Bella's are fucking terrible. Natalya's a good worker, but that's it. And the rest are pretty mediocre.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> She's probably in title matches because AJ has more talent in one finger than the entire main roster combined.
> 
> She's the face of the Diva's division and should be, by far the most marketable on the main roster and the only one with ability on the microphone. Literally, EVERY other girl on the main roster can't talk at all, AJ is the ONLY one that can speak.
> 
> What are the other options for girls as the face of the division? Paige? AJ has just as good wrestling ability as Paige and is light years ahead of her on the microphone. The Bella's are fucking terrible. Natalya's a good worker, but that's it. And the rest are pretty mediocre.


Complete biased post that is completely inaccurate. More talent in one finger? LMAO Paige is the better wrestler by far. Until I see AJ make at least make a suplex shes mediocre in the ring. AJ is extremely limited in the ring due to her size and strength . Being a good talker does not make you the best wrestler, I never got that logic. As for mic skills Paige has improved tremendously in that department these past two moths and certainly is up to par with AJ lately. Aj may be better on the mic but this past month I haven't seen AJ do anything impressive on the mic or the ring to warrant holding the title over anyone else.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Because Brie wasn't featured in a month long storyline with her husband in 15 minute segments.
> Because Brie hasn't spent the past 3 months taking up an average of 10 minutes a week of TV time and didn't main event RAW twice.
> Because both Bellas weren't given an entire month of cringeworthy 15 minute segments.
> ...


Exactly... they have tried multiple times over the years to give the Bellas the time to grab the spotlight and they just didn't take with the crowd whereas AJ did. Even Paige, who creative have fucked greatly, managed to take the smallest of opportunities and build a sizeable following from. The crowd gravitates toward talent even if the talent is only afforded the smallest of chances... how many times Sandow does has to prove this before it's just accepted?

The talented wrestlers in the WWE will pull the crowd with them. More time and effort is greatly appreciated (and would lead to a better product and possibly a boom period in all actuality) but the actual ability of a wrestler to draw the crowd to them is not completely tied to the time and effort they get. Hell, if that were the case the wrestlers that are probably the most over here on the forum and with the crowds would be screwed since most just took the small chances and made the most out of them they possibly could.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Complete biased post that is completely inaccurate. More talent in one finger? LMAO Paige is the better wrestler by far. Until I see AJ make at least make a suplex shes mediocre in the ring. AJ is extremely limited in the ring due to her size and strength . Being a good talker does not make you the best wrestler, I never got that logic. As for mic skills Paige has improved tremendously in that department these past two moths and certainly is up to par with AJ lately. Aj may be better but this past month I haven't seen AJ do anything impressive on the mic or the ring to warrant holding the title over anyone else.


Show me a Paige match in the WWE better than AJ/Kaitlyn from Payback 2013. Also, AJ had a sick match with Natalya earlier this year, Meltzer actually gave that match ****.

And talking is one of the big ways to connect with an audience, pretty much the reason why Punk became as big of a star as he is. And Paige is up to par with AJ? Absolutely no way, not even close.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Because Brie wasn't featured in a month long storyline with her husband in 15 minute segments.
> Because Brie hasn't spent the past 3 months taking up an average of 10 minutes a week of TV time and didn't main event RAW twice.
> Because both Bellas weren't given an entire month of cringeworthy 15 minute segments.
> ...


What does that have to do with anything? Bries still out there trying, she's putting in effort while AJ just goes through the motions. Never said anyone could succeed in AJs position either, but that any Diva would kill to be given AJs push. A couple of months of being heavily featured like Brie doesn't compare to a year of kayfabe banging every main eventer in the WWE, being GM, and then endlessly beating a revolving door of Divas.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> She's probably in title matches because AJ has more talent in one finger than the entire main roster combined.
> 
> She's the face of the Diva's division and should be, by far the most marketable on the main roster and the only one with ability on the microphone. Literally, EVERY other girl on the main roster can't talk at all, AJ is the ONLY one that can speak.
> 
> What are the other options for girls as the face of the division? Paige? AJ has just as good wrestling ability as Paige and is light years ahead of her on the microphone. The Bella's are fucking terrible. Natalya's a good worker, but that's it. And the rest are pretty mediocre.


Paige, Nattie, Emma, Summer and even Nikki run circles around AJ in the ring. As far as mic work goes, yeah other than Steph AJ is in a class to herself, but Nikki has emerged as a good mic worker, if Paiges accent wasn't so strong and you could understand what she's saying she has the confidence to be a decent mic worker. But I'd rather listen to one of Nikki's poorly written promos as opposed to AJ's now monotone promos where she desperately tries to act cute.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> then endlessly beating a revolving door of Divas.


*
That seems pretty hard to do with a 65-59 record :hmm:. I must have missed AJ's undefeated streak during the year of jobbing to the entire Total Divas roster :aj3*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> *Paige, Nattie, Emma, Summer* and even Nikki run circles around AJ in the ring. As far as mic work goes, yeah other than Steph AJ is in a class to herself, but Nikki has emerged as a good mic worker, if Paiges accent wasn't so strong and you could understand what she's saying she has the confidence to be a decent mic worker. But I'd rather listen to one of Nikki's poorly written promos as opposed to AJ's now monotone promos where she desperately tries to act cute.


Okay buddy. 

Watch AJ Vs. Natalya from Main Event. And it takes two to have a great match so don't just tell me Natalya made that match good. 

And I haven't seen one good match from Paige, Emma or Summer on television, so I have no idea where you are getting that from.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Okay buddy.
> 
> Watch AJ Vs. Natalya from Main Event. And it takes two to have a great match so don't just tell me Natalya made that match good.
> 
> And I haven't seen one good match from Paige, Emma or Summer on television, so I have no idea where you are getting that from.


*
This is the part where he says Paige vs. Natalya on Main Event is better than anything AJ has done, then his fellow blind marks will proceed to hop on the bandwagon and label Natalya's matches with AJ, Charlotte, or anyone else as a carry job.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> This is the part where he says Paige vs. Natalya on Main Event is better than anything AJ has done, then his fellow blind marks will proceed to hop on the bandwagon and discredit Charlotte's match with Natalya as a carry job.*


Which edition of Main Event is that on? The Paige/Natalya one that is.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Okay buddy.
> 
> Watch AJ Vs. Natalya from Main Event. And it takes two to have a great match so don't just tell me Natalya made that match good.
> 
> And I haven't seen one good match from Paige, Emma or Summer on television, so I have no idea where you are getting that from.


Paiges match last week at main event was better than any AJ has been in 3 years. As for AJ and Kaitlyn, that's ONE match in 4 years, One matche makes AJ the best in the ring? paige has had a great match in almost every NXT rivalry, all in comparison or better than that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> This is the part where he says Paige vs. Natalya on Main Event is better than anything AJ has done, then his fellow blind marks will proceed to hop on the bandwagon and label Natalya's matches with AJ, Charlotte, or anyone else as a carry job.*


Ddnt he bring up a Nattie AJ match being the best match ever, when Paiges was just as good and her one in NXT with NAttie was one of Natties best matches ever and she has mentioned that many times....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> This is the part where he says Paige vs. Natalya on Main Event is better than anything AJ has done, then his fellow blind marks will proceed to hop on the bandwagon and label Natalya's matches with AJ, Charlotte, or anyone else as a carry job.*





islesfan13 said:


> Paiges match last week at main event was better than any AJ has been in 3 years.


:LOL
*
More predictable than WWE's booking.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Paiges match last week at main event was better than any AJ has been in 3 years. As for AJ and Kaitlyn, that's ONE match in 4 years, One matche makes AJ the best in the ring? paige has had a great match in almost every NXT rivalry, all in comparison or better than that.


Main roster matches only, AJ doesn't have luxury of having developmental work we can watch.

It's clear as fucking day that the NXT girls get more time than the main roster girls. Guarantee you if AJ was working 15 minute matches on NXT television, she'd have a library of great matches too. And I never said AJ was the best in the ring, she's as good as Paige if you compare their main roster work from this year alone. Natalya shits on both of them though as far as ring work goes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> :LOL


Heres a better one Paiges match with Naomi was better than AJ has had since Kaitlyn. Happy:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer. Now plus repp me Russs


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this seriously turning into a "AJ sucks no Paige Sucks!" bitch fest again? Both women can be great in the ring. There are too many matches from either woman in NXT, Main Event, and the rare PPV/Raw where they are given a little bit of time to say otherwise. 

This has become almost as horrid as the Bryan/Punk wars....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Main roster matches only, AJ doesn't have luxury of having developmental work we can watch.
> 
> It's clear as fucking day that the NXT girls get more time than the main roster girls. Guarantee you if AJ was working 15 minute matches on NXT television, she'd have a library of great matches too. And I never said AJ was the best in the ring, she's as good as Paige if you compare their main roster work from this year alone. Natalya shits on both of them though as far as ring work goes.


Until I can see AJ lift an opponent she will always be limited in the ring and for that reason alone 15 minute matches wouldn't work for her to begin with. You cant have matches where you just kick and blackwidow for 20 minutes. If AJ was stronger I guarantee she would be one of the best but her size limits her and because of it shes not as great in the ring as you think.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Main roster matches only, AJ doesn't have luxury of having developmental work we can watch.
> 
> It's clear as fucking day that the NXT girls get more time than the main roster girls. Guarantee you if AJ was working 15 minute matches on NXT television, she'd have a library of great matches too. And I never said AJ was the best in the ring, she's as good as Paige if you compare their main roster work from this year alone. Natalya shits on both of them though as far as ring work goes.


*
I find it hilarious that they disregard the talent pool Paige had to work with at NXT and the fact that it can be easily argued she was carried, yet bash AJ for being stuck with trash like Aksana and making it work. Look no further than Paige flopping and botching everything as a face. You are only lying to yourself if you think the talented NXT girls didn't help Paige look good. She couldn't do shit with the terrible main roster girls and AJ at least made them look passable. This is what separates great from average.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> I find it hilarious that they disregard the talent pool Paige had to work with at NXT and the fact that it can be easily argued she was carried, yet bash AJ for being stuck with trash like Aksana and making it work. Look no further than Paige flopping and botching everything as a face. You are only lying to yourself if you think the talented NXT girls didn't help Paige look good. She couldn't do shit with the terrible main roster girls and AJ at least made them look passable. This is what separates great from average.*


Paige "flopping" as a face had nothing to do her ring work. It was all her having no character and no direction. See Chris Jericho documentary on the network, and Punk and Austin. All very simiar to Paige when she debuted. Jericho VERRRY similar.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Until I can see AJ lift an opponent she will always be limited in the ring and for that reason alone 15 minute matches wouldn't work for her to begin with. You cant have matches where you just kick and blackwidow for 20 minutes. If AJ was stronger I guarantee she would be one of the best but her size limits her and because of it shes not as great in the ring as you think.


I never said she was great, she's good. Paige hasn't had ONE good match in the WWE(bar the Natalya match, haven't seen that yet, so I can't comment). So to make it seem like she's far better than AJ in the ring is laughable. I'd say they are both the same. But mic work is a different story of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige "flopping" as a face had nothing to do her ring work. It was all her having no character and no direction. See Chris Jericho documentary on the network, and Punk and Austin. All very simiar to Paige when she debuted. Jericho VERRRY similar.


*Jericho also botched and had shitty matches because he couldn't adjust to the WWE style. They are only similar in that regard. Paige straight up SUCKED in the ring as a face. There's no need to lie about it now. She struggled to adjust to the main roster girls and shorter matches and only got better around Summerslam.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> I never said she was great, she's good. Paige hasn't had ONE good match in the WWE(bar the Natalya match, haven't seen that yet, so I can't comment). So to make it seem like she's far better than AJ in the ring is laughable. I'd say they are both the same. But mic work is a different story of course.


Define good because Paige and Fox and Paige and Naomi were some of the better ppv matches from divas in years. Paige vs AJ at ss was also pretty damn good. That was those girls best match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Define good because Paige and Fox and Paige and Naomi were some of the better ppv matches from divas in years. Paige vs AJ at ss was also pretty damn good. That was those girls best match.


AJ has had matches just as good as those, but those matches were just mediocre. To pass those off as anything more is just laughable. Just run of the mill, typical WWE divas matches.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Jericho also botched and had shitty matches because he couldn't adjust to the WWE style. They are only similar in that regard. Paige straight up SUCKED in the ring as a face. There's no need to lie about it now. She struggled to adjust to the main roster girls and shorter matches and only got better around Summerslam.*


Her ring matches were hit and miss. Some were good and some weren't. Her ring work wasn't the problem at the time though. Her nerves in front of a huge crowd, lack of character is what killed her face run. Adjusting to the big club right out of the gate is hard for anyone as Jericho said. that where the comparision came from. Everyone shat on him for having no character and botching but most of it wasn't his fault. Creative started giving him nothing in wcw and when he came to the wwe he had to learn a new style that is different than any other wrestling business. It took him a few months like Paige and he eventually got over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her ring matches were hit and miss. Some were good and some weren't. Her ring work wasn't the problem at the time though. Her nerves in front of a huge crowd, lack of character is what killed her face run. Adjusting to the big club right out of the gate is hard for anyone as Jericho said. that where the comparision came from. Everyone shat on him for having no character and botching but most of it wasn't his fault. Creative started giving him nothing in wcw and when he came to the wwe he had to learn a new style that is different than any other wrestling business. It took him a few months like Paige and he eventually got over.


*
I've said several times that Paige has improved greatly and now has the chance to get over, but lets not act like there was anything good about her face work. It was all a trainwreck. There was a point where I wanted her sent back to NXT because she was so bad. Now, she's passable and I'd like to see some real character development.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> AJ has had matches just as good as those, but those matches were just mediocre. To pass those off as anything more is just laughable. Just run of the mill, typical WWE divas matches.


mediocre is still better than the crap we have had the past few years. I never said they were great. I said Paige is better in the ring because of her size and shes not limited. To be a good in ring worker you need to be able to at least lift your opponent. If you cant do the basic suplexes and body slams that all wrestlers do then you cant be considered the best. Bottom line. Aj is lucky though because shes a diva and they get limited time. Because of it she doesn have to worry about having a ton of suplex body slam etc in her arsenal to make long matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> mediocre is still better than the crap we have had the past few years. I never said they were great. I said Paige is better in the ring because of her size and shes not limited. To be a good in ring worker you need to be able to at least lift your opponent. If you cant do the basic suplexes and body slams that all wrestlers do then you cant be considered the best. Bottom line. Aj is lucky though because shes a diva and they get limited time. Because of it she doesn have to worry about having a ton of suplex body slam etc in her arsenal to make long matches.


I'm pretty sure AJ can do a suplex, am I missing something?

And anyway, Paige can't be the star of that division because she's devoid of any charisma. She might be an alright worker(I still think AJ is just as good, but whatever, obviously you don't agree), but to be the face you have to have charisma and be able to talk. And she just doesn't have any charisma, and can't talk on a microphone.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

What's being argued here? Who's been less trash in the ring lately because I'd have to say Paige. She finally had her first legitimately good match and not just "well it was better than the Bellas." AJ apparently is in a contest with Ryback to see who can win the most matches in under 5 moves. AJ is winning.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> I'm pretty sure AJ can do a suplex, am I missing something?
> 
> And anyway, Paige can't be the star of that division because she's devoid of any charisma. She might be an alright worker(I still think AJ is just as good, but whatever, obviously you don't agree), but to be the face you have to have charisma and be able to talk. And she just doesn't have any charisma, and can't talk on a microphone.


Once again letting AJ markism blind you with illogical post. Number one Paige can talk and her mic skills have been very good the past two months. Certainly better than most in the division. As for charisma I laugh at that. She probably has the most charisma in the division next to AJ hence why she has so many marks. DO people know what charisma is? Its the ability to have people drawn to you. Paige does this better than most on the roster. Her recent shirt sales are proving this once again. ALl of her new merchandise is in top 15 on wwe.com and her new short sleeve is currently outselling Cenas new shirt. If that's not charisma IDK what is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What's being argued here? Who's been less trash in the ring lately because I'd have to say Paige. She finally had her first legitimately good match and not just "well it was better than the Bellas." AJ apparently is in a contest with Ryback to see who can win the most matches in under 5 moves. AJ is winning.


Better than last year's constant losing in everything but the PPV matches at least... I'd like to say they need to book the women like the men's side of things but... they are. That's the problem.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What's being argued here? Who's been less trash in the ring lately because I'd have to say Paige. She finally had her first legitimately good match and not just "well it was better than the Bellas." AJ apparently is in a contest with Ryback to see who can win the most matches in under 5 moves. AJ is winning.


And this is coming from one of Paiges biggest critics. Certainly not a PAige mark or an AJ hater.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What's being argued here? Who's been less trash in the ring lately because I'd have to say Paige. She finally had her first legitimately good match and not just "well it was better than the Bellas." AJ apparently is in a contest with Ryback to see who can win the most matches in under 5 moves. AJ is winning.


*What's being argued is give AJ time like Paige had on main event and NXT and she will put on great matches. The last time she was given time was against Kaitlyn, and the Divas haven't mattered since then, so it's unfair to compare the great booking of the NXT women's division and their talent to AJ's 4 minute matches with trash wrestlers on the main roster. Of course she isn't going to pull a 5 star match out of her ass under those circumstances, but she at least makes it work.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Once J mark. Number one Paige can talk and her mic skills have been very good the past two months. Certainly better than most in the division. As for charisma I laugh at that. She probably has the most charisma in the division next to AJ hence why she has so many marks. DO people know what charisma is? Its the ability to have people drawn to you. Paige does this better than most on the roster. Her recent shirt sales are proving this once again. ALl of her new merchandise is in top 15 on wwe.com and her new short sleeve is currently outselling Cenas new shirt. If that's not charisma IDK what is.


If people are drawn to her why can you hear crickets when she comes out? 

She has no charisma, no one gives a shit about her. And yeah, sure PAIGE is outselling fucking Cena, keeping thinking that. That site HAS to be bugged, DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN couldn't outsell Cena, there is no chance in hell that Paige is going to be.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> If people are drawn to her why can you hear crickets when she comes out?
> 
> She has no charisma, no one gives a shit about her. And yeah, sure PAIGE is outselling fucking Cena, keeping thinking that. That site HAS to be bugged, DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN couldn't outsell Cena, there is no chance in hell that Paige is going to be.


Keep facking thinking that when Paige is the most talked about person all over the web. IG WWE twitter facebook etc. Noone cares though. Are you serious now? Paige has one of the biggest diva fanbases right now if not the biggest, I still think AJs is larger bu I think Paige can eventually get there and even surpass her with time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Keep facking thinking that when Paige is the most talked about person all over the web. IG WWE twitter facebook etc. Noone cares though. Are you serious now? Paige has one of the biggest diva fanbases right now if not the biggest, I still think AJs is larger bu I think Paige can eventually get there and even surpass her with time.


Then why doesn't she get a reaction when she comes out to the arena of WWE fans?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This crickete BS that AJ marks say is getting damn annoying. Number one its untrue, Paige has been getting pretty good reactions the past 2 months. Number 2 shes a top seller in the division and has a huge fanbase so to say nobody cares well just look online. Number 3 AJs reactions haven't been anything great herself to trash another ones reactions. No diva is getting Cena reactions right now although from what I read Paige got the loudest pop in a while at the London house show, although that was England.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> and her new short sleeve is currently outselling Cenas new shirt


I'm sorry but that's just a ridiculous point to make in attempt to try to tell everyone how popular Paige is. If what you say is even true, that's one John Cena shirt. He has many others, and has had many others, that if you take altogether destroy everyone else on the entire roster.

If Paige sticks around for the next 250 years perhaps she'll sell as much as Cena did for the company as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TakeMyGun said:


> If people are drawn to her why can you hear crickets when she comes out?
> 
> She has no charisma, no one gives a shit about her. And yeah, sure PAIGE is outselling fucking Cena, keeping thinking that. That site HAS to be bugged, DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN couldn't outsell Cena, there is no chance in hell that Paige is going to be.


Paige is one of the few over women though, that can't be argued. Especially in more wrestling oriented cities, she is one of the more favoured wrestlers on the roster period (along with AJ). In fact, AJ/Paige are probably the only two women on the main roster that get those kind of reactions so this whole "crickets" thing really needs to stop. Also, while it's a bit much to say Paige is outselling Cena, her merchandise is selling extremely well, especially for someone that has no fans according to you.

Seriously, this Paige v AJ markdom makes no sense. Both women are talented and can put on great matches and have great feuds when given the time. Trying to pin the idiotic booking and hand waving no caring attitude of Vince on these two is just not going to work. We've seen AJ do extremely well when given the time and effort to do anything more than salvage what she can from a bad situation. We've seen the same from Paige. It's actually a testament to both women that their short matches and ignored feud were any good at any point at all. The WWE simply doesn't care about the women on the main roster.

Put both AJ and Paige in NXT and let the same feud happen there and all these bitter mark wars would be put to a rest in a instant. These two should have gotten the time that the Bellas were getting... they didn't. That isn't their fault, it's the idiots in the front office.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Then why doesn't she get a reaction when she comes out to the arena of WWE fans?


I can say the same about everyone else in the division minus AJs cm punk chants. She has no fans though, nobodies drawn to her that's why shes outselling everybody right now with her new shirt and wwe made her the incentive to buy their season pass. But nobody likes her.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> This crickete BS that AJ marks say is getting damn annoying. Number one its untrue, Paige has been getting pretty good reactions the past 2 months. Number 2 shes a top seller in the division and has a huge fanbase so to say nobody cares well just look online. Number 3 AJs reactions haven't been anything great herself to trash another ones reactions. No diva is getting Cena reactions right now although from what I read Paige got the loudest pop in a while at the London house show, although that was England.


The only time Paige got a good reaction was the post Wrestlemania Raw, outside of that, not once. If you can provide video evidence suggesting otherwise, I'll eat my words.

And honestly, I don't even like AJ that much, she's just really good on the microphone though, which no diva currently is right now. Charlotte and Alexa bliss are just as marketable as AJ is.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I'm sorry but that's just a ridiculous point to make in attempt to try to tell everyone how popular Paige is. If what you say is even true, that's one John Cena shirt. He has many others, and has had many others, that if you take altogether destroy everyone else on the entire roster.
> 
> If Paige sticks around for the next 250 years perhaps she'll sell as much as Cena did for the company as well.


I am well aware of that. The point being is that a diva who supposedly nobody cares about is currently in the shortterm at least outselling everyone who has new shirts out. Even if it is just a month or a week. Its still impressive. But thanks for always critiquing my post but never anyone who hates on Paige. But again you are not biased to any degree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I'm sorry but that's just a ridiculous point to make in attempt to try to tell everyone how popular Paige is. If what you say is even true, that's one John Cena shirt. He has many others, and has had many others, that if you take altogether destroy everyone else on the entire roster.
> 
> If Paige sticks around for the next 250 years perhaps she'll sell as much as Cena did for the company as well.


*Indeed. Paige is a British wrestler currently in England. Of course her shit is going to sell right now. If it doesn't translate at American arenas, Vince gives no fucks. Good for Paige for getting hometown support, because she absolutely needs it, but using this week alone as the measuring stick for her overness is just ridiculous when she's come out to silence in arenas all over the country.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> The only time Paige got a good reaction was the post Wrestlemania Raw, outside of that, not once. If you can provide video evidence suggesting otherwise, I'll eat my words.
> 
> And honestly, I don't even like AJ that much, she's just really good on the microphone though, which no diva currently is right now. Charlotte and Alexa bliss are just as marketable as AJ is.


Alexa Bliss and Charlotte? I rest my case.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Indeed. Paige is a British wrestler currently in England. Of course her shit is going to sell right now. If it doesn't translate at American arenas, Vince gives no fucks. Good for Paige for getting hometown support, because she absolutely needs it, but using this week alone as the measuring stick for her overness is just ridiculous when she's come out to silence in arenas all over the country.*


online sales. Nothing to do with England. Her shirts not even available in Europe wwe shop yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously 101 pages? 

Paige is good, AJ is good, can we just agree on that and move on? We never know who is better because they were booked different, maybe AJ wouldn't be the most over diva if she would have receive Paige's booking and viceversa, maybe Paige would be more popular if she got AJ booking. The two are the top 2 divas right now (the Bellas are relevant for Total Divas) and both deserve their success.

I've never seen Natalya-AJ, but if it is AJ best match (**** really? I was looking the ratings and the only women match with that rating is Charlotte-Natalya, so I don't think is that high, and this is coming from the same guy that gave ***1/2 to Zayn-Cesaro 2/3 falls, so his word means little to nothing for me),this only confirms that Natalya is the best women in ring wise in the roster, no one is close to her right now, so stop arguing that AJ or Paige are the best in ring workers.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Alexa Bliss and Charlotte? I rest my case.


I can see why people shit on Alexa Bliss, but Charlotte? Chick screams money, being the daughter of Ric Flair makes her more marketable than 90% of the divas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Alexa Bliss and Charlotte? I rest my case.


*
You have no case; he is 100% correct. I've seen men and boys on Twitter wearing Charlotte's shirt. I contemplated purchasing one myself because it looks so nice. The keyword here is MARKETABLE. Now if she's selling well on NXT with a very small audience, then what makes you think one RAW appearance in the shirt wouldn't triple those sales? Alexa has the pretty face and body to sell things and Charlotte's cool merchandise combined with being Flair's daughter will do wonders for her and the company.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I can say the same about everyone else in the division minus AJs cm punk chants. She has no fans though, nobodies drawn to her that's why shes outselling everybody right now with her new shirt and wwe made her the incentive to buy their season pass. But nobody likes her.


I think the point stands that if Paige has the Internet going nuts, if her fan base is so rabid, where are they during televised events except in England? 

All the other divas might not have any fans at all but if you're going to argue that Paige has a lot then the other divas reactions shouldn't even be in the same stratosphere.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> You have no case; he is 100% correct. I've seen men and boys on Twitter wearing Charlotte's shirt. I contemplated purchasing one myself because it looks so nice. The keyword here is MARKETABLE. Now if she's selling well on NXT with a very small audience, what makes you think one RAW appearance in the shirt wouldn't triple those sales? Alexa has the pretty face and body to sell things and Charlotte's cool merchandise combined with being Flair's daughter will do wonders for her and the company.*


Paige is selling things more than any diva minus AJ hence why she now has the 2nd most merch of any in the division. Paige is extremely hot so why isn't she marketable if that what matters? Just because you dislike Paige doesnot make her unmarketable. You said it yourself Paige is soooo overrated. To be overrated you have to have a solid fanbase which Paige has more than anyone in the division minus AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> online sales. Nothing to do with England. Her shirts not even available in Europe wwe shop yet.


*You said a few days ago that the shirt sold out at arenas, so I'm specifically referring to that. Wasn't talking about online orders. I applaud the online orders.



islesfan13 said:



Paige is selling things more than any diva minus AJ hence why she now has the 2nd most merch of any in the division. Paige is extremely hot so why isn't she marketable if that what matters? Just because you dislike Paige doesnot make her unmarketable. You said it yourself Paige is soooo overrated. To be overrated you have to have a solid fanbase which Paige has more than anyone in the division minus AJ.

Click to expand...

When have I EVER said Paige isn't marketable? I said you can't use England as the measuring stick for her overness. That's it. She isn't getting reactions in American arenas and she isn't selling like Brie and AJ in American arenas. That's all Vince cares about.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously 101 pages?
> 
> Paige is good, AJ is good, can we just agree on that and move on? We never know who is better because they were booked different, maybe AJ wouldn't be the most over diva if she would have receive Paige's booking and viceversa, maybe Paige would be more popular if she got AJ booking. The two are the top 2 divas right now (the Bellas are relevant for Total Divas) and both deserve their success.
> 
> I've never seen Natalya-AJ, but if it is AJ best match (**** really? I was looking the ratings and the only women match with that rating is Charlotte-Natalya, so I don't think is that high, and this is coming from the same guy that gave ***1/2 to Zayn-Cesaro 2/3 falls, so his word means little to nothing for me),this only confirms that Natalya is the best women in ring wise in the roster, no one is close to her right now, so stop arguing that AJ or Paige are the best in ring workers.


I don't get this mark war either... especially since it has devolved to hyperbole and pointless anecdotes with very few objective or salient points. It's all about tearing down the other side for some reason. When did this turn into politics?!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> But again you are not biased to any degree.


Again with this nonsense? Really?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *You said a few days ago that the shirt sold out at arenas, so I'm specifically referring to that. Wasn't talking about online orders. I applaud the online orders.
> 
> 
> 
> When have I EVER said Paige isn't marketable? I said you can't use England as the measuring stick for her overness. That's it. She isn't getting reactions in American arenas and she isn't selling like Brie and AJ in American arenas. That's all Vince cares about.*


American arenas don't even sell Paige or AJ shirts. When I went to raw all they had was A Brie mode shirt, Cena and the stand up to cancer shirts. And yes I was talking about online sales.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> American arenas don't even sell Paige or AJ shirts. When I went to raw all they had was A Brie mode shirt, Cena and the stand up to cancer shirts. And yes I was talking about online sales.


*Then why bring up British arena sales in the first place? No one argued against Paige being marketable in England.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Then why bring up British arena sales in the first place? No one argued against Paige being marketable in England.*


I didn't I brought up sales in general. Shes got 7items in the top ten for the divas currently online. Nothing to do with England. Selling like crazy in England is still impressive but it was expected. Doing it online and having people specifically buy the season pass for her is quite impressive for someone who nobody likes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I didn't I brought up sales in general. Shes got 7items in the top ten for the divas currently online. Nothing to do with England. Selling like crazy in England is still impressive but it was expected. Doing it online and having people specifically buy the season pass for her is quite impressive for someone who nobody likes.





islesfan13 said:


> *Twitter people in London are saying that almost everyone in the arena are buying her new shirt.* Her online preorder sales have apparently also been high according to people on twitter. Shes got some nice new merch out finally.


*That's the focus of my argument, but I did my research and found that Paige is currently the #1 Divas seller online by a large margin. The people really like the new shirt. I have also never said no one likes her because her online following is obvious, but the fact remains that she's not getting a reaction in American arenas. Sales have to translate to a crowd response or she'll end up like Zack Ryder.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Then why bring up British arena sales in the first place? No one argued against Paige being marketable in England.*


Probably because someone online mentioned that the Paige shirts were selling as hotcakes during the first house show of the UK tour, and Paige retweeted (I saw that one too). But it's the online preorder that got sold out I think. At least that's how I understood it. 

As for the current debate, I don't really know myself why the ever growing twitter following (she lapped Foxy last week and is now 6th in followers out of the currently active divas, which for only half a year on the Main Roster is very impressive), the great sales of merch and the great houseshow reactions aren't translating to RAW, SD etc. 
I mean just last week on ME I could definitely see a good few people applauding her during her entrance and I see Paige signs very regularly as well, but even though it's not "crickets" the response isn't at what I deem an acceptable level just quite yet.
This rings true for most divas though, it's almost as if the casuals aren't sure what to do and just sit on their hands because of it. I don't know. I just figure that if all the other indicators I mentioned earlier all remain positive, and hopefully many fun feuds with current roster divas and NXT call ups in her future, at some point it'll really click with people. I'm not an impatient man though so I can wait.

The whole "she has no charisma" stuff is too nonsensical to actually debate if I'm to be completely honest. It just doesn't appeal to some people, but it's definitely there, the girl is not bland by any means.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Damn if Paige isn't booked on SvS and AJ goes over Nikki, this thread s going to be beautiful....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That's the focus of my argument, but I did my research and found that Paige is currently the #1 Divas seller online by a large margin. The people really like the new shirt. I have also never said no one likes her because her online following is obvious, but the fact remains that she's not getting a reaction in American arenas. Sales have to translate to a crowd response or she'll end up like Zack Ryder.*


Well Russo I applaud you for doing the research and admitting it. I thought you would lie and say something like the Internet is wrong or some shat but you didn't. :agree:


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Twitter people in London are saying that almost everyone in the arena are buying her new shirt.


How many of these "twitter people in London" said this? And what does "almost everyone in the arena" mean? 100 people? 200 people? 500 people? 1000 people? 5000 people? What?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Probably because someone online mentioned that the Paige shirts were selling as hotcakes during the first house show of the UK tour, and Paige retweeted (I saw that one too). But it's the online preorder that got sold out I think. At least that's how I understood it.
> 
> As for the current debate, I don't really know myself why the ever growing twitter following (she lapped Foxy last week and is now 6th in followers out of the currently active divas, which for only half a year on the Main Roster is very impressive), the great sales of merch and the great houseshow reactions aren't translating to RAW, SD etc.
> I mean just last week on ME I could definitely see a good few people applauding her during her entrance and I see Paige signs very regularly as well, but even though it's not "crickets" the response isn't at what I deem an acceptable level just quite yet.
> ...


*
Very fair post. I don't have anything to argue, just letting you know I've acknowledged its validity. Wait, that's what the rep button is for.*



pointoforder said:


> How many of these "twitter people in London" said this? And what does "almost everyone in the arena" mean? 100 people? 200 people? 500 people? 1000 people? 5000 people? What?


*Let it go man, it's legit. The shirt is cool, it's selling well, and it works for her. Especially by WWE standards.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Isles fan, without mentioning any other divas' reactions, if Paige is truly as popular as you say why aren't shirt sales translating to televised reactions?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Isles fan, without mentioning any other divas' reactions, if Paige is truly as popular as you say why aren't shirt sales translating to televised reactions?


Her reactions aren't terrible by any means they are average and certainly not what I want. I expect more but I definitely think its her booking that makes it hard. Her marks will never boo her, period it just is not going to happen and she hasn't been given enough chance t show her heel side to warrant boos from casuals. On main event when she was able to work the crowd she was able to get boos and cheers. Cheers from the smarks and boos from the casuals. She needs to be able to do that on raw. Give her a character and stick with it and eventually she will get the reactions people want.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her reactions aren't terrible by any means they are average and certainly not what I want. I expect more but I definitely think its her booking that makes it hard. Her marks will never boo her, period it just is not going to happen and she hasn't been given enough chance t show her heel side to warrant boos from casuals. *On main event when she was able to work the crowd she was able to get boos and cheers. Cheers from the smarks and boos from the casuals. She needs to be able to do that on raw. Give her a character and stick with it and eventually she will get the reactions people want.*


*This I can agree with. In recent months Paige has shown that she's capable of being a good heel. I've seen the houseshows where she plays to the crowd. We need more of this on television in combination with what should have been her character on the RAW after NOC.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her reactions aren't terrible by any means they are average and certainly not what I want. I expect more but I definitely think its her booking that makes it hard. Her marks will never boo her, period it just is not going to happen and she hasn't been given enough chance t show her heel side to warrant boos from casuals. On main event when she was able to work the crowd she was able to get boos and cheers. Cheers from the smarks and boos from the casuals. She needs to be able to do that on raw. Give her a character and stick with it and eventually she will get the reactions people want.


Shouldn't a crowd full of Paige fans be cheering no matter what? Ziggler has a shitty character and according to his fans has shitty booking but they still cheer. Mizdow has shitty booking and his fans still cheer.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This I can agree with. In recent months Paige has shown that she's capable of being a good heel. I've seen the houseshows where she plays to the crowd. We need more of this on television in combination with what should have been her character on the RAW after NOC.*


Agreed. Im glad were all getting along again. I hope somebody doesn't ruin it again and say hw=ow Paige or Aj sucks or one is the best and everyone else in the division cant hold a finger to that person. Anyways im out. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to see a picture of islesfan..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This I can agree with. In recent months Paige has shown that she's capable of being a good heel. I've seen the houseshows where she plays to the crowd. We need more of this on television in combination with what should have been her character on the RAW after NOC.*


I just don't get why the WWE won't give most of the women a chance. Summer, Natty, Paige, and Emma all worked to some extent on NXT... but then that show gave them the time and ability to work with each other and the crowd to get the connection with the audience. AJ has shown the same ability on the rare times she was given time with Kaitlynn or at shows like Main Event where the restrictions are less severe. That is 5 women right there they can build a solid division around if they simply gave them time and direction out of the 5 hours on the main shows instead of simply throwing them into meaningless 5 minute squashes (if we're luck it reaches even that).

This is why I don't want Charlotte, Bayley, or Sasha called up.. they'd just be as aimless and struggling as Paige, Emma, and AJ and I'm tired of seeing the talent squandered.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Her reactions aren't terrible by any means they are average and certainly not what I want. I expect more but I definitely think its her booking that makes it hard. Her marks will never boo her, period it just is not going to happen and she hasn't been given enough chance t show her heel side to warrant boos from casuals. On main event when she was able to work the crowd she was able to get boos and cheers. Cheers from the smarks and boos from the casuals. She needs to be able to do that on raw. Give her a character and stick with it and eventually she will get the reactions people want.





Bring Back Russo said:


> *This I can agree with. In recent months Paige has shown that she's capable of being a good heel. I've seen the houseshows where she plays to the crowd. We need more of this on television in combination with what should have been her character on the RAW after NOC.*


Don't mind me, I just want to quote Islesfan and BBR agreeing with eachother in blissfull peace and harmony so I can keep it safe for posterity. It's like with a special flower that only blossoms every few years, you just don't know if you're going to be able to see it again later in life so you want to make the most out of it :waffle


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Damn if Paige isn't booked on SvS and AJ goes over Nikki, this thread s going to be beautiful....


I will say I'll have a lot more respect for AJ if she ends up deciding to do the job for Nikki herself.

But I still don't see it happening until Royal Rumble. Either they'll have this title match be setup that Brie can screw her over and setup Team Brie vs Team Nikki @ SvS (Team Fox vs Team Paige.. really? They barely are a feud. Don't make me laugh)... or they'll simply save the #1 contenders match for Royal Rumble to have it mirror the men's title match where the #1 contender was known more than a month in advance.

But right now.. it really comes down to if AJ wants to hold the belt longer, or whether she drops it to an intermediary and goes home for the holidays.

Either way.. even Meltzer is starting to make noise and parrot my prediction that its looking like Nikki is set to be champ(which I stated BEFORE she got the #1 contender spot). Expect a lot more people to hop on board that bandwagon as they continue to make it more apparent.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Whenever i see Aj Lee wrestle i think of this little guy...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Agreed. Im glad were all getting along again. I hope somebody doesn't ruin it again and say how Paige or Aj sucks or one is the best and everyone else in the division cant hold a finger to that person. Anyways im out. Have a good day everybody.












*If anyone instigates a mark war, lets just agree to ignore them and focus on the future. *



Kabraxal said:


> I just don't get why the WWE won't give most of the women a chance. Summer, Natty, Paige, and Emma all worked to some extent on NXT... but then that show gave them the time and ability to work with each other and the crowd to get the connection with the audience. AJ has shown the same ability on the rare times she was given time with Kaitlynn or at shows like Main Event where the restrictions are less severe. That is 5 women right there they can build a solid division around if they simply gave them time and direction out of the 5 hours on the main shows instead of simply throwing them into meaningless 5 minute squashes (if we're luck it reaches even that).
> 
> This is why I don't want Charlotte, Bayley, or Sasha called up.. they'd just be as aimless and struggling as Paige, Emma, and AJ and I'm tired of seeing the talent squandered.



*I don't know, but the entire creative team needs to be fired. This is inexcusable. I'll be damned if they waste Sasha on throwaway matches and clusterfucks.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *If anyone instigates a mark war, lets just agree to ignore them and focus on the future. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see how it would be any different... the only women the WWE seems to want to put any effort behind are the Bellas. I can only imagine and then get pissed thinking at what AJ/Paige could have been with the office giving that kind of effort to their feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I just don't see how it would be any different... the only women the WWE seems to want to put any effort behind are the Bellas. *I can only imagine and then get pissed thinking at what AJ/Paige could have been with the office giving that kind of effort to their feud.*





Bring Back Russo said:


> *Oh, but it would not be impossible. Simply cut off AJ during her promo, turn off the lights, flash the screen, air the vignette, end it with "You haven't even seen dominance yet. Times up AJ." Turn off the lights again, have Paige appear from behind with a steel chair and nail AJ in the back, then hit the Rampaige on top of the steel chair. AJ is taken to the kayfabe hospital(aka her honeymoon) and stripped of the title because she's deemed unable to compete. A tournament is held for the Divas championship and every girl on the roster gets to participate. Paige wins all 4 of her matches and they air clips of her NXT work weekly to assert her dominace. The Grand Finals is Paige vs. Naomi. Michael Cole is putting over Paige as an unstoppable force and talking about how Naomi has been working for this moment all year. Paige wins, boasts about her victory, AJ returns during her promo, clocks her with a crowbar, leans over, and says "I think you have something that belongs to me. I think you need to return it at Battleground." *Blinks eyes rapidly*
> 
> Bada Bing, Bada Boom, you've got a feud. AJ is protected because she was never pinned for the title, the entire Divas Division is elevated by showing their merits in a tournament setting instead of a shitty soap opera, and Paige has been built up as a dominant Diva. This allows the deserving girls to look good because they progressed in the tournament instead of having all been squashed by Paige. I came up with that in 10 minutes while sitting in the barber chair.*


*I came up with this angle while getting a haircut and daydreaming. There's no excuse for this incompetence. The whole writing team has to go ut*


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

:cool2I may be new here, but I'm taking it upon myself to derail this increasingly pointless topic, due to my liking both ladies. This topic is now about....hamburgers, actually.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

jerkweed85 said:


> I may be new here, but I'm taking it upon myself to derail this increasingly pointless topic, due to my liking both ladies. This topic is now about....hamburgers, actually.


I like both ladies as well. I don't understand the mark war. :lmao

They're both anti-divas. We should appreciate the fact that two against the grain women have succeeded and are succeeding in the midst of the Total Divas reality approach.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randomly thinking at work today, why hasn't WWE used the Network to create some kind of 1 hour long Diva based show similar to Superstars, bring all the NxT girls up so they had a roster to play with and give them 3 or 4 decent length matches with some promo time to help with progressing the major storylines like the Diva's title, Bellas etc from the 3 flag shows


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Randomly thinking at work today, why hasn't WWE used the Network to create some kind of 1 hour long Diva based show similar to Superstars, bring all the NxT girls up so they had a roster to play with and give them 3 or 4 decent length matches with some promo time to help with progressing the major storylines like the Diva's title, Bellas etc from the 3 flag shows


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1470129-diva-s-show.html

*I'd watch it too. We should write letters to WWE requesting this. Let the NXT bookers be in charge, but give the girls free reign with their characters. I think it'd be a great show. Much better than the current product.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *If anyone instigates a mark war, lets just agree to ignore them and focus on the future. *


Agreed, if people stopped mentioning how the one they dislike sucks and focused on the one they liked instead these wars would never happen. ANyways did you see the clip from today of Paige calling Nikki a stupid cow? :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Has this essentially become the replacement for the AJ/Paige discussion threads?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Has this essentially become the replacement for the AJ/Paige discussion threads?


Kind of. Another thread will probably retire this after Mondays raw.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Show me a Paige match in the WWE better than AJ/Kaitlyn from Payback 2013. Also, AJ had a sick match with Natalya earlier this year, Meltzer actually gave that match ****.
> 
> And talking is one of the big ways to connect with an audience, pretty much the reason why Punk became as big of a star as he is. And Paige is up to par with AJ? Absolutely no way, not even close.


LOL Go watch Emma and Paige from ArRival. that match got five stars and imo was the best women match in years. I would put it up there with John Cena/CM Punk at Money in the bank. It impressed Triple H alot and again he is a Paige fan, he and steph are high on her. There a reason why Paige was the first ever nxt women champion and she held that for over a year.

There is only one person to blame on the state of the divas division and that is Vince McMahon, it was said there is some major headbutting going on between Hunter and Vince. Hunter is a fan of Paige while vince is high on AJ, and since vince has major control of the wwe, pretty much what he wants, vince gets. The divas division we are getting on raw, is not from Hunter since if u compare NXT to main roster, see what i am saying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Agreed, if people stopped mentioning how the one they dislike sucks and focused on the one they liked instead these wars would never happen. ANyways did you see the clip from today of Paige calling Nikki a stupid cow? :lmao


*Nope. Post it here!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
I liked the segment for what it's worth. Better than anything we've gotten in the last few months :draper2. AJ got to speak, Brie was sympathetic bait, Nikki put herself over as a heel, and the storyline progressed, all in 30 seconds. I'm satisfied :russo*


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

oh look its female-cena. She'll bury Nikki Bella just like her male counterpart buries every male talent. 

That all AJ Lee aka SuperAJ Aka FemaleCena does, buries every talent on the roster.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> I liked the segment for what it's worth. Better than anything we've gotten in the last few months :draper2. AJ got to speak, Brie was sympathetic bait, Nikki put herself over as a heel, and the storyline progressed, all in 30 seconds. I'm satisfied :russo*


/shrug I liked it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nope. Post it here!*


I saw it earlier in the twitter search bar paiges name. Try searching there. Its pretty funny, I guess there going for the call Nikki "fat" gimmick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I saw it earlier in the twitter search bar paiges name. Try searching there. Its pretty funny, I guess there going for the call Nikki "fat" gimmick


*
It actually hurts Nikki's feelings when she's referred to as the fat Bella twin. She gets very self conscious about being thick. I say embrace it. Men love that nowadays.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> It actually hurts Nikki's feelings when she's referred to as the fat Bella twin. She gets very self conscious about being thick. I say embrace it. Men love that nowadays.*


I could totally see Nikki become baby face again during TD time and Paige and Nikki have a "feud" on the show, where Paige is a bully to her. Wouldn't be surprised if they work toward that in storylines soon.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

"Brie Bella was scheduled to be AJ's tag partner but Nikki decided she should manage her tonight, making this a handicap match. Paige started off against AJ and was cheered very loudly as she dominated the action, then Nikki Bella self tagged and then dominated AJ. Paige kept asking for the tag but didn't receive it, and eventually jumped off the apron and walked out. Brie got onto the apron and started a 'Yes' chant to allow AJ to get the roll up on Nikki for the pin. Nikki berated Brie in the ring, slapped her, and asked her to hold the ropes open as they left." Source PWINSIDER


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> "Brie Bella was scheduled to be AJ's tag partner but Nikki decided she should manage her tonight, making this a handicap match. Paige started off against AJ and was cheered very loudly as she dominated the action, then Nikki Bella self tagged and then dominated AJ. Paige kept asking for the tag but didn't receive it, and eventually jumped off the apron and walked out. Brie got onto the apron and started a 'Yes' chant to allow AJ to get the roll up on Nikki for the pin. Nikki berated Brie in the ring, slapped her, and asked her to hold the ropes open as they left." Source PWINSIDER


*That's good booking. Everyone was protected and the face won. Both heels looked dominant and AJ looked like she squeaked one out.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That's good booking. Everyone was protected and the face won. Both heels looked dominant and AJ looked like she squeaked one out.*


That's exactly what I said. Why wasn't this saved for Raw. What we will likely get is Paige and Nikki vs fox and AJ or Paige vs Nikki with AJ on commentary. Its always the same thing week after week. diva vs diva with opponent on commentary. After commentary a stare off or a cheap shot by one of the divas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> That's exactly what I said. Why wasn't this saved for Raw. What we will likely get is Paige and Nikki vs fox and AJ or Paige vs Nikki with AJ on commentary. Its always the same thing week after week. diva vs diva with opponent on commentary. After commentary a stare off or a cheap shot by one of the divas.


*It really pisses me off when they put more effort into house shows than television. It makes no damn sense.*


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Sad thing is she's not even that good. Good matches from AJ are pretty rare especially considering how overrated she is she should be having a good match every week. Even her mic work has gone to shit, she puts no effort into anything.


She is pretty good actually. The thing is, she has nothing rly to work with in terms of other divas. Yea her quality has been a lot worse lately then a year or two ago. But even so, its still better then what any of the other divas are doing. - It takes two to have a good match. I would love to see what she can rly do with quality opponents to work with.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive mostly found ajs mic work to be rather cold in quality.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Godofgods said:


> She is pretty good actually. The thing is, she has nothing rly to work with in terms of other divas. Yea her quality has been a lot worse lately then a year or two ago. But even so, its still better then what any of the other divas are doing. - It takes two to have a good match. I would love to see what she can rly do with quality opponents to work with.


*Send AJ to NXT as far as I'm concerned. I'd rather watch her have quality matches with those girls than be dragged down by the useless ones on the main roster.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Godofgods said:


> She is pretty good actually. The thing is, she has nothing rly to work with in terms of other divas. Yea her quality has been a lot worse lately then a year or two ago. But even so, its still better then what any of the other divas are doing. - It takes two to have a good match. I would love to see what she can rly do with quality opponents to work with.


This again why do some aj marks have to start wars and act like the rest of the division is crap. You were responding to an anti ajfan I get it but no reason to put down the rest of the division. Paige nattie Emma and even fox are more than capable of putting on good matches and arguably are all better in the ring than aj.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And have paige come with her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Send AJ to NXT as far as I'm concerned. I'd rather watch her have quality matches with those girls than be dragged down by the useless ones on the main roster.*


I wouldn't be opposed to sending both aj and Paige to nxt once they get their own brand.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *It really pisses me off when they put more effort into house shows than television. It makes no damn sense.*


I think it's a case of TV having too many cooks in the kitchen. It's creative, then the producers, then Vince. Took many channels and too many things to cause chaos. House shows are simple. Probably only a few guys putting everything together so things can move forward in a more sane manner than TV.


Edit: Here's video of Paige calling Nikki a stupid cow at the show today. Paige retweeted it in fact
https://vine.co/v/OetVgYOBdgO


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That's good booking. Everyone was protected and the face won. Both heels looked dominant and AJ looked like she squeaked one out.*


nah it just makes aj look even more like the female john cena like she can over come all the odds. 

THE REIGN OF SUPER AJ LEE is here everyone.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

fpalm Some AJ marks and Paige marks are totally different yet exactly the same.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> This again why do some aj marks have to start wars and act like the rest of the division is crap. You were responding to an anti ajfan I get it but no reason to put down the rest of the division. Paige nattie Emma and even fox are more than capable of putting on good matches and arguably are all better in the ring than aj.


I have never once been entertained by emma or fox in the ring. So far i find them pretty horrible. Natalya Does have great talent, but think she is still realizing who she is in there. Once she does she could be quite the performer. Paige is decent too but you can only do so much with one other diva. Aj's return was proof of that. When AJ came back and came for her rematch the crowd went crazy. Then the 2nd ppv match, they were still kinda worked up a bit for it. 3rd time.... ok this is getting a bit old/stale now. You need more then just these two divas to carry a division.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

There's another clip on youtube from the house show in London, where after AJ rolls up Nikki and pins her, Paige was sarcastically clapping for Nikki. As if she was saying "Good job, Nikki, you sure showed her who's boss".


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Godofgods said:


> I have never once been entertained by emma or fox in the ring. So far i find them pretty horrible. Natalya Does have great talent, but think she is still realizing who she is in there. Once she does she could be quite the performer. Paige is decent too but you can only do so much with one other diva. Aj's return was proof of that. When AJ came back and came for her rematch the crowd went crazy. Then the 2nd ppv match, they were still kinda worked up a bit for it. 3rd time.... ok this is getting a bit old/stale now. You need more then just these two divas to carry a division.


I agree but I cant let my Paige bias get in the way that its all booking. They can easily build more credible opponents by making actual storylines. They don't need to make superstars but just credible opponents and storylines. Look at Fox they could have made her start another feud with Paige and easily add another credible opponent to the division. Now I don't even think she went on tour to England and essentially having Paige just destroy her on raw and Fox not getting any revenge is a pure burial. Fox literally got her a$$ kicked and now may be taken off of tv.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

gl83 said:


> There's another clip on youtube from the house show in London, where after AJ rolls up Nikki and pins her, Paige was sarcastically clapping for Nikki. As if she was saying "Good job, Nikki, you sure showed her who's boss".


can you post it please.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> fpalm Some AJ marks and Paige marks are totally different yet exactly the same.



I really don't see the problem with the house show booking for AJ's handicap match. It actually told a story with AJ being overwhelmed by the numbers game, Nikki's arrogance alienating Paige, so she had no reason to care if Nikki got in trouble or lost the match, and Brie rebelling against Nikki and distracting her leading to the victory. Hardly Cena-esque booking, where he would AA one guy, then AA the other guy on top of him, stack them up and pin them for the victory. AJ's win was more fitting for a underdog.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> can you post it please.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think it's a case of TV having too many cooks in the kitchen. It's creative, then the producers, then Vince. Took many channels and too many things to cause chaos. House shows are simple. Probably only a few guys putting everything together so things can move forward in a more sane manner than TV.
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's video of Paige calling Nikki a stupid cow at the show today. Paige retweeted it in fact
> https://vine.co/v/OetVgYOBdgO


The netted leggings paige is wearing!!!homer
My god shes never ceases to amaze the shite out out of me!!!

And i wish wwe would do things more simplistic. It seems the house shows have more
energy to them. And on aj going to nxt. Yes and have her face paige for the divas title there.

Aj has never faced un-watered down/un-diluted NXT STYLE Paige!!!!
Nxt is in-fact...PAIGES HOUSE!!!


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

gl83 said:


> I really don't see the problem with the house show booking for AJ's handicap match. It actually told a story with AJ being overwhelmed by the numbers game, Nikki's arrogance alienating Paige, so she had no reason to care if Nikki got in trouble or lost the match, and Brie rebelling against Nikki and distracting her leading to the victory. Hardly Cena-esque booking, where he would AA one guy, then AA the other guy on top of him, stack them up and pin them for the victory. AJ's win was more fitting for a underdog.


aj will just give everyone a shining wizard and pin them all. she has the cena booking curse.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree but I cant let my Paige bias get in the way that its all booking. They can easily build more credible opponents by making actual storylines. They don't need to make superstars but just credible opponents and storylines. Look at Fox they could have made her start another feud with Paige and easily add another credible opponent to the division. Now I don't even think she went on tour to England and essentially having Paige just destroy her on raw and Fox not getting any revenge is a pure burial. Fox literally got her a$$ kicked and now may be taken off of tv.


*
I don't think she's buried. They probably just wanted to save money by not flying her out since she isn't essential to the program. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> I don't think she's buried. They probably just wanted to save money by not flying her out since she isn't essential to the program. *


Maybe your right but why even have Paige destroy her like that if there would be nothing to come of it. That's a certified burial, unless the only point of the program was to progress the storyline that Paige is crazy and cant keep friends.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Regardless if the story in that handicap match makes sense or not I still think it's a waste of Paige, especially for her "homecoming" tour. It sounds like she's just an afterthought in that match and mostly standing on the apron. 

She has nothing to do with AJ/Bellas at the moment, so if anything it should've been booked as AJ Lee/Alicia Fox vs. Nikki/Paige w/ Brie and they could still use the same finish. 

And Alicia Fox better get her ass to England for RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Maybe your right but why even have Paige destroy her like that if there would be nothing to come of it. That's a certified burial, unless the only point of the program was to progress the storyline that Paige is crazy and cant keep friends.


*WWE always does excessive beatdowns when they need to write someone off television for an undetermined amount of time. It's nothing new. She'll probably be back after the tour. With AJ feuding with Nikki and Paige out of the title scene, she has nothing else better to do.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Even a triple threat match would be better than that handicap shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think it's a case of TV having too many cooks in the kitchen. *It's creative, then the producers, then Vince. Took many channels and too many things to cause chaos.* House shows are simple. Probably only a few guys putting everything together so things can move forward in a more sane manner than TV.


:fact




Freeway.86 said:


> Edit: Here's video of Paige calling Nikki a stupid cow at the show today. Paige retweeted it in fact
> https://vine.co/v/OetVgYOBdgO


*
"TAG ME INNNNNNNNN!!!! TAG ME IN YOU STUPID COW!!!" :lel

Don't mind this Paige at all. Wish she could be this entertaining on TV. The fishnets are sexy too.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> :fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right? How hot was that. But seriously why is the wwe limiting Paige like this, is it fear of losing sponsors or something else. Paige has always been known in her indie days to go over the top against the PG fold.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If i were paige i would improvise and just do that
stuff anyways. Live events and televised events alike.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

dont know u know nobody can look better than SUPER AJ on raw. She is the female cena. Even the house shows proves once again she is Cena Jr.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> dont know u know nobody can look better than SUPER AJ on raw. She is the female cena. Even the house shows proves once again she is Cena Jr.


Dude this is getting old now. We get it.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Right? How hot was that. But seriously why is the wwe limiting Paige like this, is it fear of losing sponsors or something else. Paige has always been known in her indie days to go over the top against the PG fold.


this is why Paige is the female cm punk. even punk himself said she is the female version of him. while AJ continues to get the john cena booking.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Right? How hot was that. But seriously why is the wwe limiting Paige like this, is it fear of losing sponsors or something else. Paige has always been known in her indie days to go over the top against the PG fold.


I think Paige does stuff like this on TV actually, but we can't really hear it because the announcers are talking incessantly. I know she shouted stuff in a tag, I think AJ was trying to make Fox tag Paige and Paige tucked her arms in and refused to tag. I know once when AJ skipped around Paige, Paige yelled at her and told her to hold still so she could shout at her. Paige may do it, but the announcing covers it up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah hes coming off as really childish.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

i don't understand why they don't make Paige an Authority girl. be way better than Nikki Bella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Right? How hot was that. But seriously why is the wwe limiting Paige like this, is it fear of losing sponsors or something else. Paige has always been known in her indie days to go over the top against the PG fold.


*
I don't think it's sponsors, I just think they aren't interested in pushing her again because of the lack of crowd reactions. It's all Vince cares about. You can expect strong in ring booking, but nothing substantial in terms of storyline. None of the other girls matter except The Bellas and AJ. That's just how things work.*



islesfan13 said:


> Dude this is getting old now. We get it.


*I am Nine Ninety Nine :hunter percent sure that it's Leonardo's troll account. The posting habits are exactly the same. Just compare thread history. Paige this, Paige that, AJ is Cena, AJ buried everyone, if AJ wins I quit watching, woe is me. Same shit as Naked Mideon. At least put effort into repackaging yourself :aj3.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Man it's torture going into an AJ or Paige thread... goddamn. This has clearly went on far too long.*


----------

